# Comics Section Mafia Game VII:4th Walls Arc 1: Rebirth



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

*Game Host: ChaosReaper*​
*"its been a while since ive been home. i was a host here a long time ago... many remember me from my in/famous carreer as a host here. i made a storyline here called the 4th walls. i never got the chance to finish it because i got tired of mafia games. i didnt finish my 6th game so i know what your wondering why make a new one if the old one isnt finished? its simple. from storyline purposes its the best thing to do. this is a rebirth if you will and my last game . i will finish what i started. this storyline and game have been a good rollercoaster ride. but all good things must come to a end. i cant pass the torch if this isnt over. so without a further ado. i saved the best for last. welcome to the final chapter which will need a trilogy to finish   of this 4th walls storyline. we've been to the 2nd and 3rd wall... now lets head into the 4th walls.... lets start the show"*

also ps doing this to troll you guys a bit further since the game wont start until tomorrow. but dont worry. ill make sure this song keeps you company until tomorrow 

*Game Rules*
Click here for basic game rules

You are responsible for being familiar with the rules of this game.
Please read them.

The game will be split up into two phases: Day and Night
*
DAY PHASE*

This is where you discuss/accuse/argue about who is and isn't mafia. As soon as the day phase starts, you are allowed to vote.

When you want to place a vote, post your vote here using this format:
*
[VOTE LYNCH "INSERT NAME HERE"]*

I cannot stress enough how much I need you to vote like this, because your vote may be missed by me if you don't vote like this.

You can also abstain by voting to lynch no one.

Day phase will last about 24 hours, or until I get a majority on votes for one person (majority = half +1)

The genders of the characters may or may not reflect the gender of the person using that character. Keep that in mind.
*
NIGHT PHASE*

There should be no posting in this thread during the night phase.

During the night phase, the mafia collaborate and choose who they want to kill. The Mastermind must PM the moderator telling them their choice for the night's murder. If you have a night action, this would be the time to send those in as well.

If you don't send in your night action before the night phase ends, then your action will not get performed. You can send your night actions during the day phase, if you think you will not be online.

Night Phase lasts 24 hours, or until I get night actions from all roles able to do so.

*MISC INFO*

DO NOT discuss the game outside of the thread (unless you are Mafia discussing it with other mafia). Don't post any screen caps or PMs or whatever to reveal your role or to substantiate your case. If you cheat, you will automatically be killed, and will not be allowed in future games.

You have to be active every day phase by posting at least once. This is to promote activity and fun. If you don't post at least once, I will modkill you instantly. If you are busy in real life, send me a PM to warn me and I will not kill you. It's not hard to be active every day, just spend 2 minutes casting you vote.

Dead people can't talk. So don't post once your character is dead; do not help others once you are dead. You can however, lurk the thread.
*
Also No Role Reveals​*
If you have any further questions, just PM me.​


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

*Write-Ups:*
Day 0:
Day 0.5:
Day 1: 
Night 1: 
Day 1.5:
Day 1.5 Part 2:
Day 2:
Night 2:
Xerces Gaiden: 
Day 3:
Night 3:
Xerces Gaiden:
Day 4:
Night 4:
Gig Gaiden: 
Day 5:
Night 5:
Gig Gaiden:  
Day 6:
Night 6:
Day 7:
Night 7:
Day 8:
Night 8:
Vasto Gaiden:
Day 9:
Night 9:
Avengers Gaiden: 
Day 9.5:
Day 10:
Sajin Gaiden:
Night 10:
Day 10.5:
Day 11: 
Arc 1 ending:


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roles:​*
*Mafia Gamers Corps:*​
Abel[*Hero*]-The main character of the game. your goal is to survive the game. the more phases you survive the more abilities you will get each phase

Homestuck-[*Jack Noir of the end*]-Homestuck can stab people with jacknoirs blade and convert them into jack noir fans... Basically homestuck will get your votes
Platinum-[*Hope*]-hope is many things... a cockblocker to those who dont believe in hope... a scumhunter to those who dont believe in hope a protector of those who follow fanservice. i mean hope and a negging machine to those who dont follow the way of hope. but since no one believes in hope its all of the above. platinum can choose one of those 4 options every nightphase to make his move
Princess Ivy-*Deus Ex Machina*-Ivy's ability is basically a reality warpin ability. the most hax ability in the game. but unfortuantly her powers are unstable so she cant use her abilities on herself. but on others. so for example she can power up a invidual to ludicrous porpotions.
Sphyer-[*Lazyiness is a art*]-when trying to attack sphyer his aura of laziness causes you to miss and attack someone else at random. Sphyer can also use a move called who gives a fuck? its when everyones attacks are redirected at people at random for no reason. but just because who gives a fuck?. only works once
depending on the path
Cocoa-[*Poison*]-Can poison people with his Cocoa drink every phase. who ever is poisoned is given 2 phases to use their ability before they become a generic for the rest of the game. this ability doesnt work on the modfather,sajin,scarmask,princess ivy and the hero
Mastic-[*inactive*]-Mastic can save himself by transporting himself into the next phase. Mastic will be save from any attacks that go his way for that phase. mastic will also be given a clue of a scum of his choosing. but must recharge for a phase before reusing the ability to be a inactive
Amrun-[*ScumHunter*]-everyphase amrun can scumhunt someones role either through nightphase or dayphase by pming the name of the person she wants to scumhunt to the host. can also use a killshot if she wants. only works once.
James-[*scumproof*]-James can use his smooth moves to avoid getting negged by people.
Blaze-[*scum-vigilante*]-blaze can neg people for the lulz either on dayphase or nightphase
Marco-[*cockblocker*]-marcos can cockblock your actions and can extreme cockblock when he cockblocks your entire role for a entire phase. this move only works once and no one is immune to it
Aiyanah-[*Trap*]-depending on who you are guy or girl. aiyanah can seduce you with his super sexy alter ego rafaella... so yeah... aiyanah just has to give a name to the host. and he will be able to talk to the person for the rest of the game.
Tsubaki Sama-[*Fanservice*]-the power of fanservice from tsubaki can protect people every nightphase
>.>-[*SMH*]-Rofl can SMH to the host by telling him >.> insert a name of anyone he wants and all attacks will be redirected at that person for that nightphase. Only works 3 times as >.>,>.<,<.<...
buto rengoob-[* Elite Bodyguard*]-Can protect people with his life. if the person he is guarded is targeted by a kill buto will kill the person and himself with it
Keiichi Song-[*Tease*~]-Keiichi can tease a different person every nightphase. if that person has a ability keiichi will be able to take that ablity for herself
Hammer-[*drop the banhammer*]-Hammer can choose whether to save someone from a lynch or not. He can't save the same person twice in a role. Hammer
belegoob and Mystic Serende -*supermasons*-Supermasons can fuse together. or as we call it fusion dance. each time you fuse you two will be given 2 abilities each time you fuse with each other. the fusion lasts 1 phase and you will have to recharge for a phase once its over to fuse again. you can only do it 3 times because FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU SIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOON-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


*Mafia Gamers Corps Side Characters-AKA-Supporting Cast​*
gumby-[*double the power*]-Gumbies power is that his votes will count for 2

Ishamael-[*Reviver*]-Can use his abilities to revive someone but it only works once

illmatic-[*vengeful spirit*]-has no powers other then even if he gets killed he will be still in the game. until he avenges his death or when the person who killed him is dead. if he is lynched instead. the moment the last person that caused his lynch is dead. he can finally rest in peace

Acebizzle-[*Sub-ScumHunter*]-Gets the power of amrun once she is negged/banned in the game

Gaia Moon-[*Sub-Fanservice*]-When Fanservice is gone... we must get more fanservice. Gaia Moon will take the place of fanservice once its gone and be able to protect people with its fanservice 

tribulation-[*Welcome to the Reverse world*]-Tribulation can use his ability to split the game in half for a phase. as in all even numbers will have a phase for themselves and the odd numbers will have a phase for themselves. all even numbers wont be able to intefere with a odds phase and vice versa. it only works once. think of it as a double dayphase just with abilities divided

Cokie the Clown and SharkSkin -[*Masons*]-Will be the 2 people who know each other in the game

Legend-[*Townin Myth*]-Legend can summon the myth of the towning to the game. It's a phase where no logic is allowed and people have to lynch people based on whatever idiotic reason you can think of to lynch someone. Using logic can get you killed when this ability is in affect.


*The Independents/-AKA THE REBELS​*:

note that the rebels are not on the same team. their on their own side...

Vasto-[*Asuras Path*]-Vasto is on no ones team but he can choose which path he will take for his journey. Good,bad,neutral depending on which path he takes he will get a ability depending on the path

Cycloid[*A rode filled with smiles*]-can every phase recruit people each phase. making his own mafia. when Cycloid has recruited 2 people he can start having faction kills for his group. his group arent allied with anyone

ScarMask-[*Serial Negger*]-The mysterious ScarMask whos objective is uknown but seems to have a objective that can Neggin is serious buisness apparently in mafia games.

 dj scruffy-[*Decider*]-DJ Scruffy can choose to side with either the modhunters,the avengers or Cokies team. depending on which side he chooses hes still scum. but will get a ability for whatever he chooses


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mafia Factions​*
*ModHunters​*

Vegeta-[*The Modfather*]-Vegeta is the modfather of the modhunters. he controls all their actions and has a ability called FINAL MODFUCK. it takes a phase to charge up but when its used it modfucks everyones role to a new one except for his teams. but then Vegeta is demodded.... and someone must take his place as Modfather.
Tazmo-[*Tazmo-bots*]-Tazmo can send send a tazmo bot to save one his partners from getting attacked
Gooba-[*Goob converter*]-can convert sidecharacters into Goobs.  then those people will be forced to wait weeks before they take out those goob names out...... or gooba can sacrifice those goobs to get a extra attack shot for his team
Jove-[*Modfuck*]-Can modfuck peoples votes and redirected them to anyone of her choosing. Only works once
Haterade-[*BANNED*]-When haterade hates something he will ban it from existence. Every phase haterade can ban a word from being used in the game ex: if haterade chooses to ban the word fanboy and anyone says fanboy or quotes it they will be banned by association for a phase... Haterade can also ban someone from the game difference is they won't come back from such a banning...only works once
Comic Book Guy-[*Town-Hunter*]-Every nightphase Comic Book Guy can townhunt someones role either through nightphase or dayphase by pming the name of the person he wants to townhunt to the host.
Spy-Smasher-[*Rep-seals*]-Spy-Smasher can rep-seal people every nightphase to stop their actions
Azure Flame Kite-[*Unbanned*]-AFK can revive anyone that has been "banned" if they have a ability she will take that ability for herself and they will turn into a goob

The Avengers​
Sajin-[*Furry*]-Sajin is the leader of the avengers and has 3 forms. First form he's a cockblocker but when sajin wants he can transform to his furry form now a scumproof but loses his cockblocking abilities but can now convert people into a furry... And finally his final form where he loses his scumproof abilities and converting abilities and can now use his superneg abilities which can kill 2 people at a time but takes prep time to use it.
 Xerxes-[*LAWS OF PHYSICS*]-Xerces will defy the LAWS OF PHYSICS every phase as he can hide behind certain people if Xerces is negged or attacked the person Xerces is hiding behind will be the one attacked. because LAWS OF PHYSICS man
 Awesome-[*Jackpot*]-Awesome hit the jackpot as he can absorb who ever targets him ability. depending on what targets him. he will take their ability rather from a cockblocker,town/scumhunters and etc
Wad-[*IVE CHANGED*]-When Wad or one of his team-mates is getting lynched Wad will scream IVE CHANGED which will cause people to not lynch them out of pity. can only be used once as it might get spammed
Gig-[*Prep Time*]-gig can use prep time as a way to notice things others didn't. With prep time the clues will become bolded for gig and his teammates but it doesn't just stop their next night phase thanks to prep time gigs crew will be saved from getting negged and thanks to prep time gigs factions abilities will be doubled for a phase
Cubey-[*Cubert Effect*]-this ability is when cubey cubies his self up to maximum and causes a world wide Cubification. which means everyone becomes a cubey for a entire phase. basically like the negate... just with more cubey in it... which means once its used all actions for the phase are negated and we will have a phase full of cubeys


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

*Super Bomb Countdown​:*

Every odd phases a superbomb will appear out of nowhere and it attaches itself to someone. if in that phase that person is attack the superbomb will activate and kill 2 people at random. if that person is not attacked during the phase it attaches itself with someone. then it will disapear and return in the odd phase to start the process all over again.....


*Epilogue​:*

​
*"Mafia Game Mods cannot gain anything without first giving something in return. To obtain, something of equal value must be lost. That is Mafia Hostings first law of Equivalent Exchange. In those days, we really believed that to be the world's one, and only truth"*

The 4th walls... lets take a trip back to memory lane to return the classic memories of old times...

The 4th walls are a verse where all of fiction exist. their must always be chaos and order in conflict because of that conflict their must always be a good and evil to balance the world. If that balance were to fall. then the 4th walls would be thrown into disray... but not all saw the 4th walls as it was ... but how it should be... It was foretold a hero would fall from grace and become the greatest evil the 4th walls had forseen... that man would cause the darkest night of all time... it was foretold a Hero would defeat that evil once and for all and peace would be achieved... and thats where this story picks up...A man was consumed by his pride for trying to change the 4th walls into his image. his sin was pride... his Name was Quaesada... He was once from the 4th wall itself before he let his Pride consume him... 


Quasada sneaked himself into a tournament called the "Mortal Kombat"... the winner would become the "Champion" and would have been given control of the lesser walls... Quasada believed his actions were justified as he was trying to change the walls into a better place... but he had became corrupted by power... Quasada wanted the power of "the Souce" to make his dream come true... but he was stopped by the Elders and heroes themselves and banished from the 4th walls. Quasada vowed revenge and decided to cause multiple probs to the people in the 2nd walls. Quasada then hatched his plan to return back to the 4th walls. manipulating multiple villains to hatch his plan... but once again was beated... but vowed that 3rd times the charm... and that as long as evil existed he would be their....

Quaesada created a group of villains called the 7 sins. which were the sins of all fictions... though quaesada was defeated his goal wasnt. the sins carried his goal. even in the future quaesadas spirit to change the world into his image didnt stop. to stop fiction from existing a "Mother Elf" helped in bringing in heroes from the past to stop the destruction of fiction... they succeeded but to prevent such a future from happening. To Stop the prophecy the Mother Elf sended the one she thought was the hero to stop Quasada from turning evil... that hero was deadpool... he failed and was sent further in time to stop quasada from starting his plans but....


Kid 1: Who cares? I have no idea what the hell is going on here. Whos Quaesada? how did deadpool get involved?

Kid 2: Isnt this same the same story you told us a long time ago? we already know whats going to happen. Quaesada will be stopped with some power of friendship crap..

???: lol why yes it is. its the same story. but just giving a summary of what the story was about incase you forgot...

Kid 3: I thought it was pretty good. but it seems pretty cliche your retelling us the same story again.... wheres the new material?

Kid 4: Hey shut up. I havent heard this story yet. Continue on. I want to know what happens next.

???: Well the truth is the story ends here...

Kid 4: What? it ends? just like that?

Kid 1: What sort of cop-out was that? You mean to tell us you told us a story that had no ending? who told you of this story anyways? did you just make it up?

???: nope this story was told to me... but it was never given a ending... The person who made this story gave up on it... but dont worry... Ive got a story for you... infact its a story you'll enjoy...

Kid 1-4: Is that so? well then go ahead and start the story...

Kid 1: better be good

???: alright then. hahahaha. it seems you guys want to hear the story badly. i have no choice but to say it...

the guy looks up in the sky and smirks...

???: Sometimes Reality is stranger then fiction...

*Lets start the Show*....

Dont post yet. going to make the write-up to start this thing...


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Game Begins​*​*The Day That Changed it all...​*








​
The Story starts off with someone being inside what seems like a orb like pod that is taking him somewhere... Inside the pod their is a teen thinking of what has transpired... that teen doesnt know what hes gotten himself into... but soon he will... everyone will...

Inside the Pod the Teen is grabbing something... he starts thinking...

???: Is this really happening? it seems so strange... i never would have guessed this thing would happen to me... that this would be real...

A FlashBack Scene happens where the teen is seen walking outside... 

Abel: Alright Abel todays the day. Ive been waiting for this moment. the moment i ask her out... but what if she refuses?

Abel Stops...

Abel: No dont tell yourself that... Be confident... this is your moment to shine. I have to... 

Abel bumps into someone and falls down

Tommy: Watch where your going!

Rodney:Hey tommy isnt that the guy whos been talking to your girl? I think his name...um... Abel?

Tommy: Now that i think about it... It is you... I guess time to teach you a lesson for messing with someone elses girl...

Abel: Hey look over there its a plot

Abel gets up and runs as fast as he could...

Tommy: get him...

Scene Changes to Abel hiding behind some trees...
Tommy: damn it we lost him... we've been looking for him all day... 

Rodney: it doesnt matter we'll catch him eventually...

They leave and Abel thinks..

Abel : that was close... cant believe ive been hiding from those jackasses all day. ill have to talk to her tomorrow. better get home now...

Just then Abel notices something or someone falling from the sky and landing near a place hes in... Feelin Curious of what just happend Abel runs towards the crater that it made... Inside the crater he sees a woman. battered and beaten. Abel gets near her... Just then she opens her eyes

Abel: holy crap your alive... what... who did this to you?

???:......

Abel: Yeah dumb question I was just curious thats it... I should be getting you some help... Ill be back...

???: No dont leave... your him... yes its making sense... this was what i saw... meeting me was your destiny... 

Abel: thank you... but meeting you was just luck... i just happened to be in the neiborhood... but dont talk. your hurt. you need some help... 

???: please dont go...

the woman starts shedding tears... Abel cant help but stay...
???: My time is up... regardless of what you do its my fate to pass away... but id rather have someone to be with me... when i leave this forsaken world...

Abel: I dont know you... but i would never turn down a womans request... especially when shes crying... ill stay... just stop crying...

???: give me your arm... Im going to give you something...

The Woman hands over a ring to abel...

Abel: A ring? what do you want me to do with this?

???: Put it on...  You play mafia games correct?

Abel: yeah sometimes... im not really good at them... Im thinking of hosting one... how did you know?

???: Fate... that ring will help you see the world... see that place... Sometimes... Reality is stranger then fiction... you will take my place... You must "Log On" you will be the one to make a difference... I know of it... I saw it in a vision... 

Abel: I see...What is your name?

April: April.... and yours?

Abel: Abel... put this ring on? alright... since this is your dying wish... ill do it...

April: hah... your just like him... its... a shame... Its because of me hes going to... i should have told him... I ... I want you to show him... the errors of his ways... only you can do that... only you can make a difference...

Flashback ends...
Abel: at the time I felt like that lady was crazy... I never figured that the world she was talking about was very real... the moment i put that ring on... something strange happened... i was transported somewhere dark... and it felt like a hour in there... then out of the blue i saw something that said Log on... and a voice talking to me... telling me that i would be the new recruit...

the pod stops and abel opens his hand to see the ring... 

Abel: Guess Im here... 

Abel walks out of the pod and sees a gate that opens up...just then Abel sees someone waiting for him outside...

???: took you a while to get here...

Abel: where am I?

???: The internet...

the person comes out and reveals itself to abel...

Abel: Holy crap there are females on the internet? i thought that was a myth... wow your beautiful...

???: oops i forgot to shut this thing down... i was told not to do this but i just wanted to see your reaction to me... let me show you my true form... do you now see the difference...

The person puts his hand on their face and takes it off...

Abel: I dont notice a difference... you still look the same...

???: Is that so?

Abel: Your voice changed... into a man voice... what are you?

???: Some people call me a trap... but you may call me Aiyanah... and Ill be your walkthrough for this...

Aiyanah takes abel with it. Abel looks around and is mesmerized to the beauty of the place he is. he sees lots of people having fun and what not...

Aiyanah: your the new recruit... their are people who are expecting you... this place looks like a utopia doesnt it? its a pretty cool place to hang out... 

Abel: yeah and expecting me?

Aiyanah: yeah we know what happened... you will be taking her place... im taking you to our headquarters...

Just then Abel trips on something...

???: Hey man your cramping my space... 

Abel: Sorry about that

Aiyanah: Dont mind him... Sphyer what did we tell you about knocking out on the job? we have a guest remember?

Sphyer: oh yeah the names Sphyer. yours?

Abel: My names...

Sphyer: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Aiyanah: Wake up Sphyer...

Sphyer: sorry about what was happening now?

Aiyanah: Lets just go... we might be late to this if we keep chatting

Abel thinks

Abel: What have i gotten myself into... i meet someone who likes like a chick and then this... this is getting more wierd... im expecting some more crazy things here....


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

Part 2 of the long write-up

Scene Changes to aiyanah and co to the headquarters...

Aiyanah: lets head in...

Just then 2 people arguing is being heard...

???: yo ho ho The PS3 is better then the 360...

???: in your dreams. 360 has hope thus its > PS3

Abel: whats goin on here?

Aiyanah: oh great their at it again... dont mind them... they do this at a daily basis... the places resident grand Rivarly.... just enjoy the show newbie

Just then the people notice the new recruit...

???: Hey new recruit whats better? 360 or PS3?

Abel: Um.... I have a wii...

???: Do you hear that plat? the new recruit would rather play the wii then your crappy 360

Platinum: the new recruit was clearly talking to you CR. hes sayin the wii is more hardcore then your PS3...

CR: Oh yeah?

Just then a voice is heard...

???: thats enough you 2 we have a guest...

Scene Changes to a mysterious figure in a mask walking inside a facility with lots of bodies sourounding it....

ScarMask: up ahead... Lies the start of the show...

Scene Changes to a different location...
???: so whats the deal of calling us here sajin?

Sajin: its time for us to have a meeting... Xerces where is your partner Vasto?

Xerces: dont know hes a secretive person... he just left...

???: You think he betrayed us? his goals were always different then ours...

Sajin:... It doesnt matter... we will continue the meeting now...

Scene Changes Vasto in a palace...
???: Why have you came to me vasto?

Vasto: Dont act dumb... you know what i came here for witch...

???: My my where are your manners? if you want me to comprimise you need to do what pleases me... Bow down and ask me nicely to help...

Vasto clenches his fists.

Vasto: The Fuck? I bow down to no man... id rather just destroy you now and get what i want by force...

???: You can try... but then you lose the only person who will guide you to where you want... so go ahead finish me off... you'll only lose the only thing that takes you to your destination...

Vasto: very well...

Vasto bows down...

Vasto: Please.... help me out... Im willing to make a comprimise with you in a exchange for that info.... LB...

LB grins...

LB: Im listening...

*Game Phase Begins​*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 4, 2011)

the Cokie role is only a side character
first


----------



## Awesome (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm mafia. Literally 

Take that how you want it to be.


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)

No Cloudkicker role?!?!?!?!  


*ragequits.....


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 4, 2011)

begin epic


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 4, 2011)

*[vote no lynch]*


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 4, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> the Cokie role is only a side character



At least you got a role named after you.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 4, 2011)

So another game has started.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 4, 2011)

*_reading game phase write up_*


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)

Well i might as well do my job


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

dont worry UD. i had to take out some names to make room for the modhunters/Hero/Scarmask but if your  name didnt have a role. that means you will next arc... those names out will have a bigger role next arc.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 4, 2011)

First page!


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm going to attempt to read that entire write up.


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

lol that write-up is great. its a good read really. if your into storylines. this game is for you


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Immortal King (Oct 4, 2011)

If you don't read the write-up you are inexcusable

Also who the hell is Abel?


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

we all should rep cloudkicker right now. good pics


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww yeah, this finally started.

I'm surprised there is a role for me as well. Thanks CR. <3


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

whos abel? hes the god damn main character. this is practually a coming of age story for good old abel. should be interesting


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 4, 2011)

So it begins, CR beat me to it lol

Pedofia starts tomorrow, I'll enjoy this for now


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 4, 2011)

*[vote lynch msal]*
with love
i read that whole write-up, wtf


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> we all should rep cloudkicker right now. good pics



Just fulfilling the task I was given


----------



## Juri (Oct 4, 2011)

and so it begins


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 4, 2011)

A task eh? I should rep whoever the task giver is


----------



## Awesome (Oct 4, 2011)

Shark Skin: Are you mafia? Yes or no answer only or I am having you killed


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cokie the Clown]*

Because Cokie.


----------



## Kei (Oct 4, 2011)

Sexiness at its best


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Shark Skin: Are you mafia? Yes or no answer only or I am having you killed



Yes. And you make the same threat every game


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Shark Skin: Are you mafia? Yes or no answer only or I am having you killed



Always taking advantage of Shark Skin's honesty, eh? heehee


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

in the end IT DIDNT EVEN MATTER... so how long before i see the grand trolling


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 4, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Yes. And you make the same threat every game



SharkSkin is mafia,interesting


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 4, 2011)

That was an epic write up and the roles are great


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 4, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> and so it begins



 whats with that look cyc?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 4, 2011)

lol so like...
*[change vote lynch shark skin]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 4, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> *[Vote Lynch Cokie the Clown]*
> 
> Because Cokie.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Shark Skin]*

This is the first time I've seen SS as mafia in quite a while.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 4, 2011)

At least I called you _Cokie_, right?


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> A task eh? I should rep whoever the task giver is



That would be CR 

I'm not feeling the SS lynch


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 4, 2011)

Wait did I say I was mafia. Ah shit... I'm town. For real.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 4, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Wait did I say I was mafia. Ah shit... *I'm town. For real*.



*[Vote lynch Shark Skin]*

So Mafia panicking already 

Awesome I will be keeping my eyes on you


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)

We trust you bro


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 4, 2011)

Shark Skin is totally breaking his meta because people are abusing it~


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 4, 2011)

Shark's backpedaling


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 4, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *[Vote lynch Shark Skin]*
> 
> So Mafia panicking already
> 
> Awesome I will be keeping my eyes on you



I have no real reason to panic honestly.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 4, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Wait did I say I was mafia. Ah shit... I'm town. For real.



sounds like scum panicking
*[vote lynch Shark Skin]*
edit: ninja'd


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)

Cokie is mafia


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 4, 2011)

surely you read a post before responding to it :/


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 4, 2011)

beautiful set-up much luls to be had. double the power.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Princess Ivy]
*
Azn's totally gonna love this lynch, too bad she's not here~


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> surely you read a post before responding to it :/



Yeah of course. But somewhere along the way between reading and responding my brain got scrambled


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

i should have called the second faction the legion of doom. tis a shame


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]* Die Madara


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 4, 2011)

inb4 I get lynched in two games at a time.


----------



## Kei (Oct 4, 2011)

So wait the votes are going

Princess Ivy
Shark Skin
Cokie 

/is confused


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 4, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> /is confused


The game is just being a typical CR game. Just sit back and enjoy the ride cause it aint gonna stop.


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)

Nah all the votes are going on the Purple Princess 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 4, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah of course. But somewhere along the way between reading and responding my brain got scrambled



ah-huh
*[change vote lynch james]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> So wait the votes are going
> 
> Princess Ivy
> Shark Skin
> ...



Beautiful sailor moon related avatar ya got there.

I'm READING THE ENTIRE WRITE UPS so I'll be posting in a bit.

@ChaosReaper
clues in the write up right?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 4, 2011)

This phase is going to last 3 days at this rate


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 4, 2011)

Possibly


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

its going to take multiple phases i can already see it now


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2011)

As long as cloud kicker stays im fine


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

theres no clues in the write-ups well yeah there is but you guys wont find them... so for now town to your hearts content...


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)

*Legend Only*

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2011)

My man


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 4, 2011)

Even if there are clues in the write ups, i'd still be lazy to look after them. I refuse to put effort in this game and even adding the nature of my role.


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)

That's why we're lynching you Princess


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 4, 2011)

I already hinted at my role.. I'm too lazy to try and get away with this lynch.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 4, 2011)

meh, i want james lynched :/
that is all
i'ma let day 1 be day 1


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

its actually going to be a pretty lulzy phase


----------



## Sajin (Oct 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Amrun]*

Been a while


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)

Sphyer


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

is that sajin i see? whats goin on? i havent seen him in forever


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, that's cutie~ :33


----------



## Sajin (Oct 4, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Yes, that's cutie~ :33



Awwwwwwww 

My little Ivy can't be this cute


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Awwwwwwww
> 
> My little Ivy can't be this cute



Aw, Sajin is in this game, I can't afford to let myself die like this. 
*
[Vote lynch Jalphames]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

time to ship sajin and ivy


----------



## Scar (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll throw the after party


----------



## Sajin (Oct 4, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Aw, Sajin is in this game, I can't afford to let myself die like this.
> *
> [Vote lynch Jalphames]*



That's the spirit, princess! 

Today is a memorable day, you have to live on


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> That's the spirit, princess!
> 
> Today is a memorable day, you have to live on



Of course it is~
Thank you for the motivation and the spirit to fight off my laziness~

Now, I'm feeling so lively


----------



## Aries (Oct 4, 2011)

so much romance. sometimes brings a tear to these trolls eye


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2011)

read the entire write up
cool story CR
noticed you put LB in the end there, but she ain't a role right?


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2011)

>just got internet
>reading entire op
>lul ss


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

LB will play a huge role in the storyline. Even though she's not playing this game I'm planning on making the storyline grand. By adding lots of plot in there. I'm making the mafia gamers/hosts a own mythos


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2011)

Kinda slow atm


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

That writeup was great cr .


----------



## hammer (Oct 5, 2011)

>is main character
>didn't say a word in op


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

It's understandable. Theirs only 1 clue in the write-ups and the attackers haven't made their move yet. People are Just waiting for more write-ups. Also I see you liked the write up platman. The storyline is looking good


----------



## Juri (Oct 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> *[Vote lynch Amrun]*
> 
> Been a while



I know, right? 

*[Vote lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyways I'm hoping to see some grand lulz later on in the game


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 5, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Anyways I'm hoping to see some grand lulz later on in the game



Aren't I usually good for that?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch Xerces]*

Rng vote Because cubey is not around to vote lynch .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

lol my role is so charming 

*[Vote No Lynch]*

because i am going to be super non vindictive


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 5, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Rng vote Because cubey is not around to vote lynch .



You know that completely slipped my mind when he got banned  Fuck you Cubey for ruining traditions


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

Cubey, Never Forget

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*


----------



## hammer (Oct 5, 2011)

[vote lynch WAD] going against his meta


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

hammer said:


> [vote lynch WAD] going against his meta



wats my meta


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

Cubeys gonna cubey this game up when the cubey effect hits


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 5, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Cubeys gonna cubey this game up when the cubey effect hits



Well I suppose we can't avoid lynching Cubey that phase can we.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 5, 2011)

Xerces is in this game? I now know my vote.

*[vote lynch Xerces]*

Come at me bro.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shark Skin]*
Looks like a minor scum slip


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

nah

shark skin is so use to people asking "are you town?" that he read the 'are you mafia?' post as such, it was an honest mistake, i am curious about those who doubt shark skin's integrity

actually, let me read back

edit:




Princess Ivy said:


> Shark Skin is totally breaking his meta because people are abusing it~



you know he wouldnt do that ivy~

*[Change Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

Ivy seems insecure, would have been my second lynch.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Subscribed, I'll read everything after school. For now *[Vote lynch aiyanah]* placeholder...


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

But can the cube be stopped? He's survived more times then magneto has been depowered


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2011)

Lolzy writeup CR. 

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

Off to work, will catch you bitches later.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 5, 2011)

Shark Skin's meta is something that allows him to go through every game without any suspicion. None.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't forget CR, Mystic is a girl in this game 

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Shark Skin's meta is something that allows him to go through every game without any suspicion. None.



because he is guaranteed the most honest person who plays mafia games

he may not be able to get away with being scum if people remember to interrogate him, but he is the most trusted townie around if confirmed


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 5, 2011)

Guys who should I bandwagon vote? 

/scum


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

oh yeah

dont vote for xerces d00ds

i vouch for his townieness


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Guys who should I bandwagon vote?
> 
> /scum



*cough*Xerces*cough*


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 5, 2011)

>.> said:


> *cough*Xerces*cough*



Mkay.

*[vote lynch xerces]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

xerces is town u scums

100%


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, why else would I be voting for him?


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> xerces is town u scums
> 
> 100%




Interesting that you'd say that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Well, why else would I be voting for him?



why do i get the feeling you're trying to reverse psychology? 

*[Change Vote Lynch Tribulation]
*


>.> said:


> Interesting that you'd say that.



i haz knowledge of xerces's role

he is town as town gets


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe I'm trying reverse reverse psychology.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> i haz knowledge of xerces's role
> 
> he is town as town gets



Since when were you under the impression that his alignment was relevant.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 5, 2011)

Btw, despite my scumminess, I'm totally town. I'll say it just once.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2011)

Scumhunting in CR's game..
What's the use?

In the end, a bomb will decide the winners~


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Maybe I'm trying reverse reverse psychology.



unfortunately for you i always take scum claims at face value 

its one thing for a townie to act scummy to avoid attention from the actual scumteam, but to claim it or heavily imply it outright is a gambit im not particularly fond of these days 



>.> said:


> Since when were you under the impression that his alignment was relevant.



hey hey im being serious here

i dont want the blood of innocents on my hands without me having done anything about it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Btw, despite my scumminess, I'm totally town. I'll say it just once.



alright

i trust you

*[Change Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> unfortunately for you i always take scum claims at face value
> 
> its one thing for a townie to act scummy to avoid attention from the actual scumteam, but to claim it or heavily imply it outright is a gambit im not particularly fond of these days



Hehehe, I wonder why. :33 But let us see who hops on this townie's bandwagon.

scum get.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> hey hey im being serious here
> 
> i dont want the blood of innocents on my hands without me having done anything about it



> serious
I thought you left that behind in mafia games.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> alright
> 
> i trust you
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]*



I already hinted at my role~


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

>.> said:


> > serious
> I thought you left that behind in mafia games.



im serious from time to time

its no fun if everyone is going to troll all the time, someone has to be srs bsnss and keep the kids in check


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I already hinted at my role~





*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

because why not


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 5, 2011)

*[change vote lynch msal]*

Because he's been mafia in 100% of the games I've played with him.

*ignores the part where that's only two games*


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> im serious from time to time
> 
> its no fun if everyone is going to troll all the time, someone has to be srs bsnss and keep the kids in check



Ah... ok. 

Keeping my vote where it is though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

i wonder why rofl

i wonder why


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> i wonder why rofl
> 
> i wonder why



Really ? 

Ah well.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2011)

You've seen the light. Sphyer is mafizzle until proven town. He can wait though,



Keiichi Song said:


> So wait the votes are going
> 
> Princess Ivy
> Shark Skin
> ...


 
"Don't worry about me folks I don't know how to play this game. What's happening?"

Sure...on page three. I love these opening posts.

*[Change Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]*

I encourage pressure here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

im good with pressure shin-sama

*[Change Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

*[vote no lynch]*


----------



## Scar (Oct 5, 2011)

Scum in the woodworks


----------



## MSAL (Oct 5, 2011)

Let the trolling begin 


CR, I noticed my name asn't in the role list 

P.s. Great write up btw.



aiyanah said:


> *[vote lynch msal]*
> with love
> i read that whole write-up, wtf



My feelings are so hurt right now..Im gonna


----------



## Gig (Oct 5, 2011)

Curses no Cubey or Hiruzen who am I supposed to lynch on day 1 now ? 

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

Gig said:


> Curses no Cubey or Hiruzen who am I supposed to lynch on day 1 now ?





>.> said:


> *cough*Xerces*cough*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

stop trying to lynch nakama rofl

smh


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> stop trying to lynch nakama rofl
> 
> smh



> nakama
 Not my nakama, bro.
I'll stop though... cause you asked so nicely. 

*cough*lynch Xerces*cough*


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 5, 2011)

Leggo        !


----------



## Gig (Oct 5, 2011)

>.> said:


>



If you can provide me with adequate evidence that Xerces is Cubey I shall help in bringing about his destruction. 

We can't allow the Cubification take place he needs to be exterminated, it is unfortunate that Cubey has developed stealth tactics, and is no longer obvious like he usually, but with dedication and resolve we can find this evil and destroy it before it spreads its curruption.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

Gig said:


> If you can provide me with adequate evidence that Xerces is Cubey I shall help in bringing about his destruction.



Xerces is Cubey's father. Therefore he's responsible for the cubical one's very existence. >.>


----------



## Gig (Oct 5, 2011)

>.> said:


> Xerces is Cubey's father. Therefore he's responsible for the cubical one's very existence. >.>



Such an abominable spawning, we can't allow this creature to procreate again encase he manages to produces another cubed one, or potentially worse, he must be destroyed immediately 

*[VOTE LYNCH XERCES]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

**


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

>.> said:


> Since when were you under the impression that his alignment was relevant.



i've seen rofl act this way before when he was mafia, back in the soul calibur game

trying to day 1 lynch townies whether they were confirmed or not



>.> said:


> Ah... ok.
> 
> Keeping my vote where it is though.





WAD said:


> i wonder why rofl
> 
> i wonder why





>.> said:


> Really ?
> 
> Ah well.



also using too many smilies

and the way he responded to the wondering drag just there seems really awkward and forced.. why ask "really?" in response to that, it doesn't seem natural.. like he is mildly anxious

*[vote lynch ">.>"]*

also from now on i'm only reading cloud kicker's posts, no one else's

and in every thread not just this game


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> *i've seen rofl act this way before when he was mafia, back in the soul calibur game*




I was wondering if you'd remember that.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

>.> said:


> I was wondering if you'd remember that.



now now now

why would you be wondering if i'd remember that?

worried that i would notice you doing it again and recognise a pattern?

that does not look good at all mr rofl


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> now now now
> 
> why would you be wondering if i'd remember that?
> 
> ...



Worried ? About what ? 

Oh.. and just to let you know, you forgot about that time where I did the same thing in one of CR's games. 
We were both generics in that one, but that didn't stop you from lynching me though. 

Oh... and I thought you were only going to read Cloudkicker's posts ?


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

Posting a picture of Jade (I think that's her name, right ?)...
I expected better from you, Homestuck.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

what else is there to say

drag is guaranteeing that xerces is town, you still want to lynch him anyway

lynching someone who wants to lynch a town player is better than lynching the town player

you have also been exposed as mafia because of stuff like this before, so that makes you an even better lynch than xerxes than you already were

but i just said all this already, all that was left to say is that i fucked up by looking at posts that didn't have cloudkicker's titty gifs in them

i thought a picture of a disgruntled jade was enough to express my feelings on that last issue


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> what else is there to say
> 
> drag is guaranteeing that xerces is town, you still want to lynch him anyway
> 
> ...



First of all, WAD saying Xerces is town =/= Xerces being town.
Secondly, me voting to lynch Xerces =/= Xerces getting lynched.
Thirdly, I've done the same thing as town and as scum. 
Fourthly, this is day 1.
Fifthly, you read my post again.
Sixthly, I'm pretty sure that you're not going to read this one, or, at least, pretend you didn't.
Seventhly, I see that I got her name right. 
Eightly, I have nothing more to say..

I'm off to work now though. So, get your engines running Homestuck and start pushing this wagon while I'm not here to defend myself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

i dont usually go on limbs and say someone is town, especially on day 1

but i have information that guarantees he is town

otherwise id be like lolxerces and see where the spitewagon goes


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

>.> said:


> First of all, WAD saying Xerces is town =/= Xerces being town.



but it gives us something to work with


>.> said:


> Secondly, me voting to lynch Xerces =/= Xerces getting lynched.



nope, that's how people get lynched, and you've been parading to get others to wagon him too, which they have


>.> said:


> Thirdly, I've done the same thing as town and as scum.



and you do it to make yourself seem carefree like a generic town player... you were mafia when i caught you doing it before 

the way you've responded in such a defensive way this time makes it seem unlikely you'd be a generic here.. otherwise you would be glad to see me trying to lynch you just so i could look dumb 


>.> said:


> Fourthly, this is day 1.



that means nothing.. it was day 1 the last time i caught you doing this as mafia

everything about the way people act is what gives you clues in this game, the day number has nothing to do with it

by trying to lynch someone who is being vouched for as town, you have confirmed yourself as an anti town player

on day 1, that is more of a reason than we are likely to get for anyone else, and makes you a better lynch than xerxes


just saiyan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

hmmmm

so keiichi or rofl

decisions decisions


----------



## AceBizzle (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Xerces]*

Just because shut up


----------



## Kei (Oct 5, 2011)

You must hate me 

So in the end I vote

*[no lynch]*

Best vote because blind votes always lead to killing a town and rarely does it leads to an actual scum kill


----------



## MSAL (Oct 5, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> You must hate me



*[VOTE LYNCH KEIICHI)*


----------



## Kei (Oct 5, 2011)

:rofl MSAL!!!!


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*

I'd rather not blindly wagon until theres some evidence/solid reasoning.

So; placeholder.


----------



## MSAL (Oct 5, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> :rofl MSAL!!!!



Sowwie 

Forgive me?


----------



## Kei (Oct 5, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Sowwie
> 
> Forgive me?



Hahaha  Of course darlin


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> You must hate me


 
Who hates you?  
We love mafia. We just kinda gotta lynch ya'll.


----------



## Kei (Oct 5, 2011)

But I am not mafia  

You going by the post I made from me actually being confuse, so now the question being

Are you Mafia!!!!


----------



## Amrun (Oct 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch keiichi song]*

Seems better than rofl or xerces wagons atm.

Omg though why does Xerces have to be guaranteed town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> You must hate me
> 
> So in the end I vote
> 
> ...



>always
>rarely

lol

but nope, i wouldnt say that at all



Tsubaki Sama said:


> *[Vote No Lynch]*
> 
> I'd rather not blindly wagon until theres some evidence/solid reasoning.
> 
> So; placeholder.



very rare to find on day 1, spoiled kids and their day actions these games 



Amrun said:


> *[vote lynch keiichi song]*
> 
> Seems better than rofl or xerces wagons atm.
> 
> Omg though why does Xerces have to be guaranteed town.



dunno

he just is


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> >always
> >rarely
> 
> lol
> ...



I'm not a newb don't treat me as one.

I see no solid reason to lynch Xerces and the lynch on Keiichi is just a pressure lynch.

I don't need an action, maybe just something a little more substantial than;

HEY GUISE LYNCH THIS ONE!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> I'm not a newb don't treat me as one.
> 
> I see no solid reason to lynch Xerces and the lynch on Keiichi is just a pressure lynch.
> 
> ...



i think homestuck makes a very good case against rofl

in fact i need to change my vote

*[Change Vote Lynch >.>]*


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

what is the reason for the keichi wagon and why is it more reasonable than the rofl wagon?

also this tsubaki person set alarm bells ringing with the typical no lynch post


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

also for the record no lynches are a rarely used strategy, though i can appreciate their use

but a no lynch on day 1 is never helpful ever


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> what is the reason for the keichi wagon and why is it more reasonable than the rofl wagon?
> 
> *also this tsubaki person set alarm bells ringing with the typical no lynch post*



I do it in every game I'm in.

It's not intended to be my final vote. It's just a placeholder.

@ Wad

See above.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

i dont get placeholder votes

you're not required to vote, simply post

what if you had to go to work/school? or simply forgot to change your vote to someone suspect

convenient excuses for a scum who would be the only ones to advantage from a NL majority

with that absolute fact and the context of someone coming into a thread on day chiming in and chirping "i dont find anyone suspect", there's reason to be wary towards that person

i wasnt aware this is your meta, but it still seems illogical to me


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> i dont get placeholder votes
> 
> you're not required to vote, simply post
> 
> ...



1) Most games you are required to vote on this site, it's a habit, like I stated.

2) I wouldn't forget to change my vote. Just no.

3) Bla bla useless paranoia

4) I didn't say I don't find anyone suspect, I said I don't find any of the current people up on the chop block suspect enough to lynch and nobody has jumped out at me from my own reading.

5) It's not really a meta. It's a habit. Meta's are illogical period.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2011)

the troll is strong in this game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> 1) Most games you are required to vote on this site, it's a habit, like I stated.
> 
> 2) I wouldn't forget to change my vote. Just no.
> 
> ...



1. Dunno what games you've been playing, but most games simply require posts, you don't haaaaaaaave to vote for most of them. Only a few I can recall you were required to.

2. You wouldn't, maybe. But how could anyone know that? Plus there are many others who do in fact, just come in to put their votes down (even saying it's a placeholder like yourself), but never come back to make a decision.

3. I was actually speaking hypothetically, though I am slightly interested how defensive you're getting.

4. Really?

5. Habits, mannerisms, qualities, all part of someone's meta. They're not illogical, in fact, they are quite logical. This is a game of psychology, if someone shows disparate behavioral patterns between town and scum play, it's prudent for someone to make notes of this and utilize this for accusations down the line.

It's only illogical when meta reading becomes the entire basis of someone being an aggressor in their scumhunting, as many things can skew their perception, usually metabreaking or simply an incorrect perception of their profiling of a player.


----------



## Sajin (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Keiichi Song]* The best choice so far imo, no lynch, "I dont know what to do" attitude, etc etc.

I have no idea what to make of Rofl messing around like that tbh. I'd really prefer people stopped doing that in general, in every game, since it's counterproductive and annoying at the same time.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> 1. Dunno what games you've been playing, but most games simply require posts, you don't haaaaaaaave to vote for most of them. Only a few I can recall you were required to.
> 
> 2. You wouldn't, maybe. But how could anyone know that? Plus there are many others who do in fact, just come in to put their votes down (even saying it's a placeholder like yourself), but never come back to make a decision.
> 
> ...



1) Nearly every game I've played so far on this site has required that you vote =/

2) I would know that because its 24 hours and I wouldn't forget to come change my vote. Others may do it, but I don't.

3) If you want to call replying overly defensive then be my guest.

4) Ya rly.

5) When I said meta I was referring to the style in which one chooses to play. Not any play patterns that they just happen to adhere to. Sharkskins 'never lie meta' being an example.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> 1) Nearly every game I've played so far on this site has required that you vote =/
> 
> 2) I would know that because its 24 hours and I wouldn't forget to come change my vote. Others may do it, but I don't.
> 
> ...



1. I go back to my ageism about new generation games 

2. Fair enough, but again, hindsight is 20/20, I had no way of knowing that and would want to ensure that you would be back to change your vote.

3. Heh, it's not the fact that you replied, it's that you called it "useless paranoia", when the whole point of being town is paranoia, and seldom is it useless.

4. No wai.

5. Tomatos, tomatoes (btw spell check goes off on the first ). 

Anyways, I really want to hear your input now on the interaction between and impressions of the following players:

>.> and Homestuck

Keiichi Song

Myself and my vouching for Xerces


----------



## Chibason (Oct 5, 2011)

<See's the game started 

<See's the roles are all named after members 

<Reads list 3 times

.......

<Realizes he was excluded 

I'll read the thread later...


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch keiichi song]*

Pile on the pressure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

did someone remember to ask shark skin if he was town?

shark skin, are you town? 

edit: oh yeah you almost got wagon'd earlier


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> >.> and Homestuck
> 
> Keiichi Song
> 
> Myself and my vouching for Xerces



~ Well; Rofl just seemed to be trolling around. 

He then seemed to quite easily dismantle most of Home's arguments.

Seems to come down to whether you think Rofl's dumb enough to play like this as mafia.

Or whether you think he'd play like this assuming you'd assume that he wouldn't play like this thus protecting him.

~ As far as I can tell this was just an information lynch?

Though his/her/it's reaction to the lynch is again more trolling.

Hard to get a read, but seems the most suspicious of anything going around atm

~

Weeeeell

Seeing as the lynch wagon on Xerces seems random and I don't have any real reason to doubt you this early..

I'm happy to ignore the early affiliation knowledge which is always suspicious and give you the benefit of the doubt for now.

*[Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]*

Taking another look at it, I'm happy to put this vote down and see if Keiichi can convince me otherwise.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with Shark Skin's playing style, but I'm to understand that he has a reputation for never lying?

If that is the case, then his confession of mafia membership could be considered a fair reason to lynch him.

I don't know much about >.>'s tactical history, or whether he characteristically tries to lynch town members while playing for the mafia. But I do know that attempting to lynch Xerces, under any circumstances, is nothing short of _reprehensible_.

I'll wait to see what Shark Skin has to say, before making any kind of vote.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> He then seemed to quite easily dismantle most of Home's arguments.



no he didn't, this just makes me think you weren't reading/were ignoring things

that's what made your "no lynch" vote suspicious, pretending no one had any reasons for their lynch when quite clearly they did have

trying to kill town players makes someone a more valid lynch than the town player they're trying to kill, you can't argue against that and neither could he


Tsubaki Sama said:


> Seems to come down to whether you think Rofl's dumb enough to play like this as mafia.



when it's already been stated that we know for a *fact* that he has done it before

whether or not you want to believe he's dumb enough to do it is irrelevant, and ignoring this *fact* by saying that just makes me suspect you even more


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 5, 2011)

Well yes, that would be my playing style. As I told aiyanah I just made a mistake in that post. I'd really want to say I was town rather than answer yes or no, just to specify what faction I am a part of. I'm pretty sure there is still some doubt hanging over all of that. I have my own method of proving my innocence, but that'll be for the upcoming phase.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, in that case... *[Vote lynch >.>]*.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> no he didn't, this just makes me think you weren't reading/were ignoring things
> 
> that's what made your "no lynch" vote suspicious, pretending no one had any reasons for their lynch when quite clearly they did have
> 
> ...





Was mainly this post, ignoring the crap in the latter half of the list.

He's done it before but who gives a fuck?

You have one game where he did as mafia and he showed one where he did as non mafia.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

you just said whether or not someone votes for him all comes down to whether or not you think he's dumb enough to play that way as mafia

but when you find out he actually has done it before, thereby completely destroying your reasoning, it makes no difference?

this is obviously not the real reason you're not voting for him

as expected, you're mafia just making up bullshit reasons to vote no lynch


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you just said whether or not someone votes for him all comes down to whether or not you think he's dumb enough to play that way as mafia
> 
> but when you find out he actually has done it before, thereby completely destroying your reasoning, it makes no difference?
> 
> ...



Mm no, seeing as he has done it before, it's then a question of whether he would do it again.

I see the base of your argument, I see your reasoning why you think I'm scum for not doing so.

Thing is.

I don't really care.

You seem to be ignoring the fact he's also done it as non mafia.

So once again.

I really don't care what you think.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> They're not illogical, in fact, they are quite illogical.



Oh WAD


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 5, 2011)

no lynchers on day 1
are you guys waiting for developments this phase?
you should make some


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

I can not wait for certain people to just die already.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 5, 2011)

who might that be vasto?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Oh WAD



i meant to say logical

this is what happens when you play mafia before noon


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> ~ Well; Rofl just seemed to be trolling around.
> 
> He then seemed to quite easily dismantle most of Home's arguments.
> 
> ...





Tsubaki Sama said:


> I do it in every game I'm in.
> 
> It's not intended to be my final vote. It's just a placeholder.
> 
> ...





Tsubaki Sama said:


> 1) Most games you are required to vote on this site, it's a habit, like I stated.
> 
> 2) I wouldn't forget to change my vote. Just no.
> 
> ...





Tsubaki Sama said:


> 1) Nearly every game I've played so far on this site has required that you vote =/
> 
> 2) I would know that because its 24 hours and I wouldn't forget to come change my vote. Others may do it, but I don't.
> 
> ...





Tsubaki Sama said:


> Was mainly this post, ignoring the crap in the latter half of the list.
> 
> He's done it before but who gives a fuck?
> 
> You have one game where he did as mafia and he showed one where he did as non mafia.





Tsubaki Sama said:


> Mm no, seeing as he has done it before, it's then a question of whether he would do it again.
> 
> I see the base of your argument, I see your reasoning why you think I'm scum for not doing so.
> 
> ...



you know.. for someone who honestly doesn't care what we think, you sure have been defending yourself a lot, a lot of text and even digging for links

but you don't care 

chalk up another blatant lie for the blatant lie god


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> who might that be vasto?



Your thinking I am talking about the people who have been posting and debating. And you would be wrong. For the most part. A few in this game I would not hesitate to kill if I could just because they had it coming.

What I am basically saying is, wouldn't you like to know.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can not wait for certain people to just die already.



oh  he mad


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> oh  he mad



Nope, not yet Homestuck. Though if it is any consolation it is not you...yet.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you know.. for someone who honestly doesn't care what *we* think, you sure have been defending yourself a lot, a lot of text and even digging for links
> 
> but you don't care
> 
> chalk up another blatant lie for the blatant lie god



Wait what?

No, I said I don't care what YOU think.

You, Homestruck, in particular.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> Wait what?
> 
> No, I said I don't care what YOU think.
> 
> You, Homestruck, in particular.



and i said you write a lot and put a strange amount of effort into finding links and stuff, for someone who doesn't care

and then here we are again

so are you going to say you don't care again, so i can say that stuff again, so you can keep saying you don't care and fffct7t99


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your thinking I am talking about the people who have been posting and debating. And you would be wrong. For the most part. A few in this game I would not hesitate to kill if I could just because they had it coming.
> 
> What I am basically saying is, wouldn't you like to know.



i would indeed like to know, but i'm sure you'll spill it at a later time anyway


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> and i said you write a lot and put a strange amount of effort into finding links and stuff, for someone who doesn't care
> 
> and then here we are again
> 
> so are you going to say you don't care again, so i can say that stuff again, so you can keep saying you don't care and fffct7t99



You keep confusing the fact that I value your opinion as worthless with me not caring in general.

You really need to stop doing that


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Tsubaki Sama]*

Actually seems more suspicious now than the person that he/she was defending.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> You keep confusing the fact that I value your opinion as worthless with me not caring in general.
> 
> You really need to stop doing that ;3



and you still keep replying a lot for someone who doesn't care

oh hey here's an idea, explain to me how much you don't care.. again

and again


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> and you still keep replying a lot for someone who doesn't care
> 
> oh hey here's an idea, explain to me how much you don't care.. again
> 
> and again



There's a difference between caring about what you think of me and correcting your lack of reading skill 

@ Shima

I wasn't really defending anyone.

I was simply pointing out flaws in homestruck's argument.

I don't think either home or rofl are scum.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch >.>]

*Mafia 
Mafia 
Mafia 
Mafia 
Mafia 
Mafia 
Mafia


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 5, 2011)

It is rather interesting. It was made clear that Tsubaki's reasons for  not lynching *>.>* were simply a convenient lie. But Tsubaki  has now drawn attention away from this awkward fact by turning the  discussion into an argument about whether or not he/she cares what  Homestuck thinks.

That was not the point of discussion. The original point is still quite  valid, Tsubaki has in fact been exposed as using false reasoning/lying  to justify an already suspicious "No lynch" vote.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

i'm sticking with rofl for now


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> It is rather interesting. It was made clear that Tsubaki's reasons for  not lynching *>.>* were simply a convenient lie. But Tsubaki  has now drawn attention away from this awkward fact by turning the  discussion into an argument about whether or not he/she cares what  Homestuck thinks.
> 
> That was not the point of discussion. The original point is still quite  valid, Tsubaki has in fact been exposed as using *false reasoning/lying to justify an already suspicious "No lynch" vote.*



No?

I made the no lynch vote out of habit.

That's all.

When asked about it I then said why I hadn't changed it, not why it was no lynch in the first place.

I then mulled it over and voted for Keiichi Song.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 5, 2011)

*[change vote lynch rofl]*
bandwagon get


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

i just realised you're an august 2011 player who obviously has quite negative feelings toward me

i haven't even been in any games recently or been actively posting or anything since a couple of months before you even registered

obvious dupe is obvious


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh homestuck thinking you're relevant in this discussion. :33


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 5, 2011)

Gaia Moon said:


> Oh homestuck thinking you're relevant in this discussion. :33


Another dupe awakens from its slumber, and rears its nightmarish head.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

itt: dupes


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> itt: dupes


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Dupes > Oldfags.  


And how cute homestuck. Thank you! :33


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch >.>]*
Good to see some relevant discussion day one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

And we should keep it that way. Enough with the Dupe talk.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i just realised you're an august 2011 player who obviously has quite negative feelings toward me
> 
> i haven't even been in any games recently or been actively posting or anything since a couple of months before you even registered
> 
> obvious dupe is obvious



I've got negative feelings towards you because all you've done is throw nonsense at me and it annoys me.

Can think I'm a dupe if you want.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2011)

im sensing alot of anger already, its only day 1

Vasto


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 5, 2011)

Did Tsubaki log out so that Gaia could momentarily log in and join the fray? And then vice versa?



VastoLorDae said:


> And we should keep it that way. Enough with the Dupe talk.



The proliferation of dupes is rampant, I believe that it's both relevant and quite fair to show concern about it.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> *Did Tsubaki log out so that Gaia could momentarily log in and join the fray? And then vice versa?*
> 
> 
> 
> The proliferation of dupes is rampant, I believe that it's both relevant and quite fair to show concern about it.



OMG~!!! How'd you know?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Did Tsubaki log out so that Gaia could momentarily log in and join the fray? And then vice versa?
> 
> 
> 
> The proliferation of dupes is rampant, I believe that it's both relevant and quite fair to show concern about it.



Sure, why not.

Oh, wait, no. I was cooking an omelette.

And now I'm going to start typesetting a chapter so don't expect a lot of replies.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

nah  tsubaki would probablyhave the same rep as gaia if they were the same person's dupes


----------



## Blaze (Oct 5, 2011)

There should be a rule for mafia game for post count. I seen people join who have 1 post!


We should discriminate.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

blaze telling it like it is


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 5, 2011)

elitism, i welcome you


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe I should be more active on my Tsubaki account~!!! Needs moar rep on it, eh?


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2011)

tsubaki comes off mafia-ish indeed. emotions on his posts tingle my scumdar. interesting that he dismissed home's rather logical deduction of rofl's likely guilt based on valid assumptions that hold legitimate substance for suspicion as blind bandwagoning i think he called/implied it (or non-solid reasoning). 

i think the pressure is valid on either rofl or tsubaki. 

but i'll *[vote lynch tsubaki sama]*


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> tsubaki comes off mafia-ish indeed. emotions on his posts tingle my scumdar. interesting that he dismissed home's rather logical deduction of rofl's likely guilt based on valid assumptions that hold legitimate substance for suspicion as blind bandwagoning i think he called/implied it (or non-solid reasoning).
> 
> i think the pressure is valid on either rofl or tsubaki.
> 
> but i'll *[vote lynch tsubaki sama]*



Homes' reasoning was that he had done it before as mafia.

My reasoning was that he had done it before as non mafia.

Same number of times.

Same evidence.

Care to explain how either side is superior to the other?


----------



## Chibason (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki appears to be trying too hard...

*[Vote Lynch Tsubaki]*


----------



## Sajin (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Tsubaki sama]*

Basically this



Homestuck said:


> you know.. for someone who honestly doesn't care what we think, you sure have been defending yourself a lot, a lot of text and even digging for links



I'll revert to Keiichi if this doesn't get enough votes because I'm completely neutral on Rofl and think the other 2 are better targets to lynch.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

'sup folks, another dupe here.

Tsubaki, you wanted to hold off your vote to lynch until there was already some solid reasoning/evidence, right? While I do admit that it was likely out of habit for you, waiting for town to scumhunt, investigate, and press people while you simply bandwagon on whoever has the most votes/is confirmed scum is not beneficial to town. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Tsubaki Sama]*


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

Next time I'll remember to fly under the radar like every other apathetic player.

I'm mafia.

Lynch me.

This is a ragequit.

o/


----------



## Chibason (Oct 5, 2011)

That Ragequit is pathetic compared to some of the excellent examples WAD has given us


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

*[vote Lynch Tsubaki Sama]*
y so ez? =]
confirmed get?


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tsubaki] 
*

Confirmed scum, get!


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> Homes' reasoning was that he had done it before as mafia.
> 
> My reasoning was that he had done it before as non mafia.
> 
> ...



how convenient that you focused on one aspect of home's suspicion on rofl and subsequently forgot the rest of his explanatory posts  his valid points being the following bolded. 



Homestuck said:


> i've seen rofl act this way before when he was mafia, back in the soul calibur game
> 
> trying to day 1 lynch townies whether they were confirmed or not
> 
> ...





Homestuck said:


> now now now
> 
> why would you be wondering if i'd remember that?
> 
> ...





Homestuck said:


> what else is there to say
> 
> *drag is guaranteeing that xerces is town, you still want to lynch him anyway
> 
> ...





Homestuck said:


> but it gives us something to work with
> 
> 
> nope, that's how people get lynched, and you've been parading to get others to wagon him too, which they have
> ...



but why am i bothering anyway if you're just ragequitting.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

Target Rofl/>.> at night?


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> Next time I'll remember to fly under the radar like every other apathetic player.
> 
> I'm mafia.
> 
> ...



So.

>Is accused of trying to hard to be town
>Doesn't try hard enough in ragequit
>Epic loss of profit?

*[Change vote lynch Tsubaki]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 5, 2011)

sup guys what did i miss



Tsubaki Sama said:


> Next time I'll remember to fly under the radar like every other apathetic player.
> 
> I'm mafia.
> 
> ...



ok i think i'll do that
*[vote lynch Tsubaki Sama]*


RemChu said:


> Target Rofl/>.> at night?



yes kill the demon clown


----------



## Amrun (Oct 5, 2011)

Sigh.

Since I don't know you, I assumed that post where you were like "lol no lynch" was due to you being a newb.  I did take note of it, though.

Btw, by going "no lynch until proofz" you ARE being apathetic.  That's how lame shit happens.  You need to stir the pot to be non-apathetic town.



*[Vote Lynch Tsubaki sama]*


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't be jealous Cookie .


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 5, 2011)

who's cookie?


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch ts]*

wow a lot happened this morning. a lot of people looking scummy. a lot of old faces.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 5, 2011)

the madness has begun
*[change vote lynch tsubaki]*
ragequitter's gonna ragequit


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

So get back and lots of pms already... Might aswell start replying


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

Also double post. What's this of a rage quit? Don't rage quit just a game. Relax and enjoy the show tsu. Turn that frown upside down and smile. This game should be filled with smiles not frowns. Sometimes you got to see the invisible break the unbreakable


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> Next time I'll remember to fly under the radar like every other apathetic player.
> 
> I'm mafia.
> 
> ...



*[Change Vote Lynch Tsubaki]*

in b4 he's my role or my role saves him


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

That reminds me the killers haven't made their move yet it seems..


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tsubaki]*

Admitted mafia get.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tsubaki]*

That settles that.


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

It's a shame I have to wait to post more write-ups in the game. But anyways who has the vote count?


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll do a vote count  ~


----------



## Blaze (Oct 5, 2011)

Seems set to go

*[Vote Lynch Tsubaki]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll be surprised if Tsubaki is actually mafia. To James' point about emotions, anyone can get frustrated when they're telling the truth and stupidity runs rampant and you're being accused anyways. I doubt emotions prove anything one way or another, and from what I've seen of >.> in mafia games, his posting isn't any different. 50/50 shot that he's mafia, I can understand why Tsubaki would feel as he does, even though speaking up about it was a mistake.

*[change vote lynch tsubaki sama]*

But I'll hop on the wagon anyways.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

getting all emotional over mafia games is silly

i used to be the poster child for that

now i just laff


----------



## Hawk (Oct 5, 2011)

1: Homestuck: *Rofl   *
2: Platinum: *Xerces  *
3: Princess Ivy: Princess Ivy > *James*
4: Ultimate Deathsaurer
5: Shima Tetsou: Rofl > *Tsubaki *
6: Sphyer
7: Sajin: Amrun > Keiichi > *Tsubaki *
8: Xerxes
9: Mio
10: Vasto: *No Lynch *
11: Legend
12: Cycloid: *Amrun   *
13: gumby: *Tsubaki *
14: Ishamael: Shark Skin > *Tsubaki*
15: Remchu: Shark Skin > Rofl > *Tsubaki*
16: Cocoa
17: Mastic
18: Amrun: Keiichi > *Tsubaki *
19: James: *Tsubaki *
20: Cloudkicker: *Ivy   *
21: illmatic:* Shark Skin* 
22: mystic serende: *Xerces*
23: Awesome: *Xerces*
24: Sharkskin: Keiichi > *Tsubaki *
25: Chibason: *Tsubaki*
26: WAD: No Lynch > Ivy > Tribulation > Ivy > Sphyer > Keiichi > Rofl > *Tsubaki *
27: Blaze: Rofl > *Tsubaki *
28: Gig: No Lynch > *Xerces *
29: Marco
30: Aiyanah: MSAL > Shark Skin > James > Rofl > *Tsubaki *
31: Shin - Zangetsu: Sphyer > Keiichi Song > *Tsubaki*
32: Cokie the Clown: Shark Skin > *Tsubaki *
33: Gaia Moon: Aiyanah > *Tsubaki *
34: Tsubaki Sama: No Lynch > *Keiichi *
35: Immortal King: *No Lynch* 
36: MSAL: *Keiichi  *
37: NeoKurama
38: >.>: *Xerces *
39: buto rengoob
40: tribulation: Xerces > MSAL > *Tsubaki*
41: dj scruffy: Cokie > *Tsubaki *
42: Raven Rider
43: Keiichi Song: *No Lynch* 
44: Hammer: *WAD*
45: Acebizzle: *Xerces  *
46: Belphegoob: *Mio *

Tsubaki - 17
Xerces - 6
No Lynch - 3
Keiichi - 2 
Mio - 1
WAD - 1 
Shark Skin - 1 
Rofl - 1 
Ivy - 1 
James - 1
Amrun - 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 5, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*

My words hold truth.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Marco said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*
> 
> My words hold truth.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 5, 2011)

Getting seriously emotional about it is silly, but getting mildly annoyed can happen to anybody. I doubt Tsubaki will end up flipping mafia, but it should get us some information at least.


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

Alright thanks Gaia. It seems that some people haven't voted yet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Getting seriously emotional about it is silly, but getting mildly annoyed can happen to anybody. I doubt Tsubaki will end up flipping mafia, but it should get us some information at least.



I really doubt he isn't mafia, everything about his behavior makes sense for him being such. It would be quite lame if he did end up just trolling us out of spite, but if that was the case, what information will it give us?

The reasons for his votes were justified, and anyone else who followed after his admittance can be blended scum or any other townie.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 5, 2011)

I always get suspicious when a person like Tribulation jumps on to a successful wagon toward the end of the phase, while repeatedly making the point that they do not believe that the person they are voting for will turn out to be "scum".

1. Why vote for someone that you don't suspect? It would appear that this is just a feeble attempt to blend in.

2. Why persistently claim that you do not believe that the person will turn out to be mafia? Again this seems like nothing more than an attempt to appear innocent, or at least to give the appearance of being ignorant and not "in the know" as a mafia member would be. 

It is a tactic of players who want to absolve themselves of any responsibility for their actions. A tactic most commonly employed by people who have a reason to want to appear blameless, with that reason usually being their own guilt and their drive to overcompensate for it, for fear of it being discovered.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 5, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I always get suspicious when a person like Tribulation jumps on to a successful wagon toward the end of the phase, while repeatedly making the point that they do not believe that the person they are voting for will turn out to be "scum".
> 
> 1. Why vote for someone that you don't suspect? It would appear that this is just a feeble attempt to blend in.
> 
> ...




I made my defense earlier when I was acting scummy as hell. 

If you wanna lynch me, go right ahead. :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

I wonder if when you said you were town, if you were referring to your role or yourself. 

It would be a real sneaky way to avoid lying.


----------



## Scar (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsu seems hella scummy. And I like that. 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scar (Oct 5, 2011)

Also could I get some protection ASAP? Thanks in advance


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

i would protect you in a heartbeat if i could cloud

you and your gifs are one of the last surviving assets of the mafia community 

they are practically the only thing left that stands as a barrier between us and the undying horde of queers and sheer faggotry that awaits on the other side

it is really you who is protecting us


----------



## Amrun (Oct 5, 2011)

cycloid you faget why are you voting for me


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

So Tsubaki is suspicious now I see


----------



## Scar (Oct 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i would protect you in a heartbeat if i could cloud
> 
> you and your gifs are one of the last surviving assets of the mafia community
> 
> ...



That's real shit Homes 

But as I've mentioned, this was not my choice, it's something that must be done, for the good of the village game 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Amrun (Oct 5, 2011)

Why did they not choose someone with bigger tits for the jackhammer shot?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 5, 2011)

Take a nap, come back to see a mafia ragequit. *[VOTE LYNCH Tsubaki Sama]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

And so we wait the waiting game for more people to vote


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 5, 2011)

Only in your games does it take hours to lynch admitted mafia


----------



## Scar (Oct 5, 2011)

I feel you on that Amrun, they should have Miyabi on that thing 

Also I need to vote for scum before I go. His one post declares him as mafia, I know this because he is my brother.

*[Vote Lynch Chibason]*
Believe it


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> That's real shit Homes
> 
> But as I've mentioned, this was not my choice, it's something that must be done, for the good of the village game
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



few heroes choose their calling, they often find it chooses them


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

My games bring out the best in people UD  don't you recall my 4ths game massive towning?


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 5, 2011)

I took note of Keiichi Song's post about being confused (because people were voting for random people). It is quite common for people to do that at the beginning of the first day phase. So why are you confused? This isn't your first mafia game. Suspicious to me.

I agree with Homestruck's observations. >.> is sus. 

I was going to say Tsubaki was sus for his first post, but now he claimed mafia and has raged out. Apathetic town or mafia...we should lynch you.

*[VOTE LYNCH Tsubaki]*


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 5, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> My  bring out the best in people UD  don't you recall my 4ths game massive towning?



How many tries to lynch aiyanah were there?  I miss my stolen Godfather


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

I see you lurkin xerces. I wonder what crazy feats your going to pull


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol it took 3 try's to get rid of aiyanah  lots of laughs were had that day. Towning will happen in the game.. One way or another


----------



## Xerces (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> Next time I'll remember to fly under the radar like every other apathetic player.
> 
> I'm mafia.
> 
> ...



Like a small fish in a big pond, Tsubaki was devoured and diminished to nothing more than cannon fodder for the few elite in this community. When the outlook was questionable, a sycophant such as Tsubaki served as an appetizer that deterred the mob from the main course. 

I must say, things are going accordingly as of yet. Furthermore, let Tsubaki's public humiliation serve as a warning for the rest of you who choose to go against the voice of reason.


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

I can't wait until next phase to see what lies in store


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 5, 2011)

So, where are we?


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

i just realised that xerces probably never even sees the reps i offer at the altar of his greatness


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

not even jack noir has seen homestuck like this


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 5, 2011)

wow CR is most active in his own game again lol. what were you saying about right-ups?


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

i think thats the difference between most hosts and me. most hosts just like to sit back and enjoy the show. only post for when they are needed. me on the other hand dont feel like that. i feel this show is for everyone including myself. i like being part of the game and wrecking havoc in the game when i can. i can go on. but you guys should get the point. as for write-ups. im waiting for the people who can neg people to make their move.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> i think thats the difference between most hosts and me. most hosts just like to sit back and enjoy the show. only post for when they are needed. me on the other hand dont feel like that. i feel this show is for everyone including myself. i like being part of the game and wrecking havoc in the game when i can. i can go on. but you guys should get the point. as for write-ups. im waiting for the people who can neg people to make their move.



you should get them to use real negs

i mean i already have been

also are you playing in this game cr? 

with all this 4th wall shit that you have planned, i wouldn't rule it out


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> I'll be surprised if Tsubaki is actually mafia. To James' point about emotions, anyone can get frustrated when they're telling the truth and stupidity runs rampant and you're being accused anyways. I doubt emotions prove anything one way or another, and from what I've seen of >.> in mafia games, his posting isn't any different. 50/50 shot that he's mafia, I can understand why Tsubaki would feel as he does, even though speaking up about it was a mistake.
> 
> *[change vote lynch tsubaki sama]*
> 
> But I'll hop on the wagon anyways.



it's about emotions trib. not only frustration. that's not the only emotion i sense from tsubaki's posts. also, i'll be the first to admit that my method is not accurate nor guaranteed of hitting scum as i constantly point this out (except perhaps this game when i haven't explicitly said so until now - repetition does get tiring). but given proper observation and attention, i can actually get a decent read on most people. 



WAD said:


> getting all emotional over mafia games is silly
> 
> i used to be the poster child for that
> 
> now i just laff



perfect example


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

that depends homestuck. if i feel like the forces of light and DARKNESS battle drags on... ill be forced to put a stop to it


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 5, 2011)

Shame I didn't know Shima was in this game... I would have voted for him over Xerces. 
Ah well...


*[VOTE LYNCH TSUBAKI SAMA]*


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2011)

Just caught up, so Tsubaki has admitted to being scum, i guess thats a start

*[Change Vote lynch Tsubaki]*


----------



## brolmes (Oct 5, 2011)

cr confirmed as final villain


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol wow, I think I just had a fanboy moment. Tsu just got absolutely taken apart, why don't you oldfags play more often?

Someone should kill Trib too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Since this phase is pretty much over you should end it CR. People are not going to change their votes and whomever has not voted yet has had their chance.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

Gonna try to read this shit...


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2011)

there's still 2 hours left iirc for those who haven't voted to come and do so.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2011)

Vasto is scum too


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 5, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Lol wow, I think I just had a fanboy moment. Tsu just got absolutely taken apart, why don't you oldfags play more often?
> 
> Someone should kill Trib too



Bring it hoe. Already said I'm town, and this is the last time I'll say it. It's the only warning you townies shall have to avoid towning by killing me.

Ignore my scumness. 


@James

I trust your reads as well as most peoples, actually. Emotions are a big part of scumhunting if you know how to read them properly, and you're clearly one of the ones that do. I hope Tsubaki is mafia, but I still doubt it based on my own reads/thoughts. Though admittedly I've paid little attention thus far...


----------



## illmatic (Oct 5, 2011)

looks like Tsubaki went out with a whimper instead of a bang. 

Ragequit is not what it used to be.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Rem


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> yeah you bounce you mafia punk.



Do something.


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

and so it finally happens... a day action is about to hit


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Bring it hoe. Already said I'm town, and this is the last time I'll say it. It's the only warning you townies shall have to avoid towning by killing me.
> 
> Ignore my scumness.
> 
> ...



i hope he's mafia as well. but on the off chance that he's not, his attitude isn't actually what we need to find the mafia and take them out. if he had a good town role, no matter the frustration he feels from being suspected and jumped upon, he should put up a decent effort to prove his usefulness, which he hasn't done. :/


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> and so it finally happens... a day action is about to hit



if i die, it's most probably aiyanah.  

you should all lynch him when i die


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

Roger James.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 5, 2011)

Lynching aiyanah 

I recall that didn't work out so well in the previous game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Legend said:


> Vasto is scum too



Everytime Legend mentions me being scum...he is always scum. This is fact.



Mastic said:


> Do something.



I wish CR gave me the power to...scum.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Lynching aiyanah
> 
> I recall that didn't work out so well in the previous game



perhaps it's our legacy to carry on.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

James you deserve to die for never changing the a in your name.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> James you deserve to die for never changing the a in your name.



i'll never be able to unless staff employs a one namechange a year scheme.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Everytime Legend mentions me being scum...he is always scum. This is fact.


Thats not true


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i'll never be able to unless staff employs a one namechange a year scheme.



Don't tell me you used all of your name changes up.



Legend said:


> Thats not true



Yes it is...and if I could kill you would be dead already.


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2011)

provide proof lol


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Don't tell me you used all of your name changes up.



sadly  **


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Legend said:


> provide proof lol



Pokemon game and Vanilafia game.



Jαmes said:


> sadly  **



Had to much fun in your earlier days I see...


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2011)

i regret my first ever username :/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

james is being too logical in this game

when he's smart and contributive he has a tendency to be scum


----------



## illmatic (Oct 5, 2011)

Steve Jobs has died


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> james is being too logical in this game
> 
> when he's smart and contributive he has a tendency to be scum



not really  



illmatic said:


> Steve Jobs has died



yes i just heard. rip man


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2011)

wow 2 games


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 5, 2011)

Legend said:


> Thats not true





Legend said:


> provide proof lol


Taking this passing comment so seriously looks a little suspicious.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 5, 2011)

ITT: Massive Paranoia


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> ITT: Massive Paranoia


That's a fairly suspicious thing to say, considering that there are actually very few people up for lynching.

There has been little paranoia in comparison to a lot of other games.

I am watching you. I am watching all of you.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 5, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I am watching you. I am watching all of you.



 


10 char


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

*DayPhase Neg​*​*MODHUNTERS RISE​*








​
The scene starts off where a man tells CR and platinum to stop bickering...

???: thats enough you 2 we have a guest...

The old Man Comes out...

Abel: Stan Lee? is that you? how? what? this is getting more wierd... your telling me your the voice who talked to me? 

Stan Lee: yes i know you might be feeling this whole thing to be wierd but... i am a elder god here on the internet... but we'll go more onto that later... just know i am in control of this corps along with some of my colleagues... 

Sphyer: oh great we are going to have another story time... [yawn]if anyone needs me ill be on that corner taking a nap

Stan Lee: anyways welcome new recruit. tell me do you have the ring?

Abel: yeah i do... why?

Stan Lee: put it on...

Abel takes it out and puts it on...

CR: that ring.... its hers... so hes the one...


Stan Lee takes a glance at CR whos in disbelief has what he is seeing...

Abel: dont know whats this thing going to do... when i putted on last time it started to glow... but after that everytime i tried to make it glow it didnt work... dont know if its like this but...

Platinum:....

Stan Lee: that is strange indeed... must have been a malfunction thats it... aiyanah your services arent needed anymore. return back to your post.

Aiyanah: yes senpai... Ill be seeing you around abel

Aiyanah smiled and left the room...

Platinum: what about Sphyer?

Stan Lee: hes knocked out. just leave him there... anyways its time to assign you with a partner to train you. he will be your senpai and you will be his apprentice...

Abel: a senpai...

Stan Lee: correct. now lets see who can be your senpai... CR your going to watch this kid. show him around this place... then to your sector/section to help you out in protecting it...

Platinum: Wait what? i thought...

CR: ... understood...

CR walks past abel and whispers something before he tells Abel to go with him...

CR: lets go newbie...

Abel: um... yeah sure...

Abel follows CR out...

Platinum: I dont think that was a bright idea stan... CR has been acting strange for a while now... even before that incident with her... April's passing seems to have affected CR the most... besides i thought it was agreed i was going to be the boys senpai. why the change of heart? 

Stan Lee: i think he needs this plat... he needs something to preoccupy himself from thinking to much of her... he couldnt save her... but its not his fault... thats why im hoping her will lives on with him...

Platinum: but thats what im afraid of... do you recall the last 2 people who became CR's apprenitce? they didnt even last a week... one of them went so paranoid of what he saw he left... and the other requested to change sectors 3 days in as CR's partner... CR started acting strange prior to hearing the noice of the doors opening and quickly changed the subject to consoles...

Stan Lee: i can understand. but your being a little paranoid.

Platinum: maybe but ive been feelin a wierd feelin since her passin... it feels like something sinister is heading our way... ill be leaving for now... ill be keepin my eye out on CR incase something is the prob...

Platinum leaves and stan lee turns his attiention to sphyer...

Stan Lee: you can stop pretending to be asleep sphyer...

Sphyer opens his eyes...

Sphyer: you know me to well you old geezer... i wish Rofl was here instead of that mission...he probably would have left me here to sleep. though its rare to see you out here and not have have him be in charge while your somewhere else. oh the irony... 

Stan Lee: So what do you think?

Sphyer: ill have to side with plat... CR's been acting strange... but then again he does lots of things strange... so dont know really. to lazy to think of a good reason to be suspicous of CR... for now...  except for that incident... anyways why you call me here?

Stan Lee: Ive called you here for a mission....

Sphyer: a mission? we have a newbie here. i would have thought we would have have given him a introduction to our organization like we do to the others... why the change?

Stan Lee: somethings urgent has come up... 

Sphyer: and whats that?

Stan Lee: The Princess has awoken... 

Sphyer: so her majesty has woken up... so whats so urgent about that?

Stan Lee: she woke up more earlier then we had anticipated... something must have happened to have woken her up more earlier then expected... i think its obvious what woke her up...

Sphyer: so your thinking it was him?

Stan Lee: yeah i think it was... the first time you put on the ring. it takes you to a place to "log on" and needs the approval of the whole guardians to introduce him into his newfound abilities... but his activated without our help... what evers the case now that shes awake she will need someone to protect her. her powers are very unstable. no doubt scums would like to use that power for themselves... i want you to guard her with your life sphyer...

Sphyer: got it... whats her name? just curious...

Stan Lee: she has no name... but we called her Project...

Scene changes to the princess room where shes look out from her window saddened...

*"Princess Ivy"*

Scene Changes to the ScarMask person entering a room...Inside the room their are 8 capsules...

ScarMask: so this is it... amazing... you've been asleep for far to long... its time to "wake up" and start the show...

Just then a voice is heard...

Cokie The Clown right there

Shark Skin: what are you doing? do you not see the dangers of realizing those monsters back to this place? 

the ScarMask ignores them and is going to release them all...

ScarMask: a New era is upon us... i can see it...

Shark Skin: HEY!!! STOP! they were sealed off for a reason

Cokie The Clown: Enough talking! this bastard already negged to much of our comrades! and Negging is serious buisness. this person has no soul. no amount of talkin to it will change that. NOW COME AT ME BRO!

Cokie trys to attack the masked person but the attack goes through...

Cokie: What the?

ScarMask: allow me...

from ScarMasks fingertips a red like energy is produced...

ScarMask: Negged...

Cokie: Shit!!!

The neg sends Cokie crashing through multiple walls...

SharkSkin: damn it...

ScarMask: if i was you i would take that person with you and leave... i dont want to bother waisting my time on such trivial things anymore...

SharkSkin:  why are you doing this?

ScarMask: i can tell you... but im much of a secretive person. cant tell you as ill have to neg you aswell... just know that the show is about to begin...

SharkSkin: but why are you sparing me then?

ScarMask: its simple... I want you to spread the word to those guradians of yours and your corps... a new era is upon us... im just making pave for such a era... now leave... remember this... you guys never stood a chance... i know this place inside out...

SharkSkin: damn it...


SharkSkin is forced to retreat... as he leaves he thinks...

SharkSkin: was this planned? theirs no way someone could have gotten inside before we knew of it... we let our guards down... and we paid the price for it... 

Scarmask opens the capsules and 8 come out...

and a chilling voice is heard... that echos through the facility...

*NO MAN ESCAPES THE MODHUNTERS*....

Mason[Cokie the Clown]-WAD-was negged by Scarmask


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 5, 2011)

wow that was lamn


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Cokie feels like a piece of him died as well.


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

well to be fair. they let their guard down against a top tier person... yes im giving people tiers in my games to balance a power rankins. and cokie isnt really dead per say. he'll come back next arc and later on in the game


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

Me and Stan Lee shooting the shit .


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2011)

I read the write up because I saw my name but nothing significant happened to me though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

wait so im dead right?

been a while since ive been d1'd

k np

gl wad whoever u are :33


----------



## Amrun (Oct 5, 2011)

No, WAD, I think your "character" is dead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

negative my character is a scum lynchfree

cokie's character, myself, was the mason

cya


----------



## Amrun (Oct 5, 2011)

Oooh. 

BOO I HATE YOU WHOMEVER DID THAT


----------



## Aries (Oct 5, 2011)

anyways im ending the phase now. tomorrow ill be making a double write-up night phase and dayphase. so for now.

*Night Phase begins*

no posting and everyone with a role send me your actions


----------



## Aries (Oct 6, 2011)

*The End Of The DayPhase​*​*Bros Till the bitter End...​*








​
The Scene Starts off where it left off...

*NO MAN ESCAPES THE MODHUNTERS....*


ScarMask: Interesting... i was expecting something less cliche since you know you've been freed and all... 

Vegeta: Where are we? and where are the other ModHunters?

Tazmo: yeah wheres Naruko and Naruto? im sure they were on our squad for this whole thing...

Comic Book Guy: We Miscaculated... the guardians knew of our treachery before hand... 

Gooba: It doesnt matter what happened... We are still alive... our Revenge will be swift...

ScarMask: interesting... it seems revenge is still on your mind... allow me to fill you in on whats happening...

Jove: spill it out... what happened to our Coup De ut?

Scar Mask: you were beaten... you were the guardians first attempt to create or should i say maintain order in these sectors... until your program malfunctioned and caused you guys to rebel on your creators... you felt that you could preserve peace the only way you could... by forcing it... the tyranny you did is quite legendary in other parts... but your masters figured out of your rebellion and put a shut off on the modhunters by wiping them all off and creating the Mafia Gamers Corps to fill in the void you guys left...

Vegeta: if we were beaten then why are we 8 still alive?

ScarMask: if you notice you'll notice their are 8 instead of 10 in your group...

Tazmo: so that means...

ScarMask: their sacrifice spared your lifes... but the other modhunters werent lucky... your punishment for treachery was to locked up here forever... but thanks to me... your free...

Jove: why did you free us?

ScarMask: I just so happen to see these sectors to be "untaimed"... To preserve peace... Fear is needed... what better way to begin this then the people who pushed hard for this cause... the ModHunters... 

Vegeta: It doesnt matter...we've been given a second chance... a chance for the Sectors to see... to witness... to remember... THE MODHUNTERS.... those that are tainted and contaminated with Evil must be BANNED from existence... to preserve Order it is our duty to continue what we were programmed to do... We will get our revenge... 

just then vegeta turns his attiention to ScarMask...

Vegeta: thanks for releasing us but... just like them... you've been contaminated with evil... Farewell...

Scene Changes to Shark Skin running as hes carring Cokie the Clown...

Cokie the Clown: wow that was lamn... wasnt expecting to get taken out that quick... Im sorry i rushed in head on... I was to cocky...

SharkSkin: so your alright... its alright... that person was way out of our league... even if we teamed up chances are we might have not survived that neggin...

Cokie the Clown:...

SharkSkin: I know you feel like a little of you has died for being forced to retreat... but we've been given another chance to be better prepared... We have info that our comrades need... If we werent spared then such a info would never get out... Whoever this person with the ScarMask is... it seemed to have known the facility very well to have been able to slip by and disarm the security and stop any outside intiference from the corps...

Just then a huge explosion is heard.... SharkSkin looks back and sees in shock that the facility has been destroyed... 

Scene Changes to Abel following CR... Abel starts thinking...

Abel: He hasnt said a word to me... Should I start this convo? to make it less... well awkward? maybe i should do it but...

Abel looks around and sees people looking at him and gossiping...

???: Did you hear? thats the kid whos taking aprils spot...

???: I heard they are considering Platinum to be the kids master

???: Look at him... doesnt even know what hes gotten himself into... hes going to fold...

???: I find it quite the accomplishment the kids joining the corps at such a young age... hes already taking whats his face's place as youngest corps members...

???: you mean those Hope bros? oh yeah i forgot. they were the youngest to join the corps... my have times have changed...

???: wasnt that just 2 months ago? anyways i wonder if those 2 will meet up with the newbie... would be interesting...

???: Well the newbie is already taller then he is... lol it shall be interesting indeed... 

Abel thinks...

Abel: their just looking at me... i can already tell this is going to be quite different then other things....

CR: my name is ChaosReaper... but you may call me CR... also dont mind them abel... just ignore them for the moment... 

Abel: alright then...  wait how did you know my name?

CR: lets just say i know lots of things... anyways we are here...

Abel: wait where are we?

CR: The Cafeteria... Go catch a bite... I have to take care of something real quick...

Abel: wait your just going to leave here by myself...

CR: Think of this as a test...

Abel: test?

CR: correct... if your going to become a host one day. your going to have to break the tension between yourselve and others... dont be shy... be confident in yourself... people will follow a strong leader... try finding someone you can hang out with here... alright im out... Ill come back later to take you to a tour for my sector..

CR leaves and Abel decides to get some food...

Abel: alright its time to find a place to sit...

Abel walks around and starts asking if he can take a sit but is denied with...

*"Sorry cant play" "to busy" "Im already in like 2 of them another is too much"
"Ive already joined too many!!!! for no reason but another like yours is to much" "to busy fappin" "dont play those kind of games""COLLEGE""IM RETIRED".............*


Abel finds a empty table and sits down...

Abel: i just asked them if i could sit down... why does it seem like those are excuses some people come up with to not join a mafia game? oh well... 

just then a voice is heard...

???:hey you!!! thats our seat...

Abel: huh?

Abel looks at two people... another teen and someone in a goob armor next to him...

???: Guess you dont know of the Hope Brothers... but Im sure you've heard of the FullMafia Goobist have you?

Abel looks at the goob armor looking person... and points at him

Abel: you mean him?

???: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I am the FullMafia Goobist not my little bro...

Abel: but your tiny compared to him...

???: I AM NoT TINY! Let me at him...

goob armor looking person holds him back....

???: hahahaha relax brother... im sorry for my bros quick temper...

Abel: nah im sorry. seems this is your table. ill leave if you want me too...

???:  nah its alright... so your the newbie they are talking about... we were once newbies here too... so i know what your going through

Abel: um can i ask a question? 

???: i already know what your going to ask... whats wrong with my arm and leg... and whats inside this walking walking goob armor... the truth is... we did the unthinkable... we were young and naive... we thought we could revive a mafia game back... and we paid the ultimate price with my arm and leg and by my bros body... we are looking to finding a way to bringing our bodies back to the way they were before... its why we joined the corps... to find it...

Abel: I see... but the question i was going to ask was whats your name...

Mystic Serende: My names Mystic Elric Serende but you may call me Mystic Serende for short... and my little bros name is Alphonse Belegoob but you may call him Belegoob... and together we are the Hope bros...

Abel thinks...

Abel: it seems like my luck is turning around...


----------



## Aries (Oct 6, 2011)

part 2 of that long ass write up

Scene Changes to the Meeting of the avengers...

Sajin: since Vasto hasnt shown up for a while now... its time for us to find a replacement for him for the moment... come out...

*Yes sir... *

a mysterious stranger pops out of the shadows with sinister glowing eyes and then....... trips down the stairs....

???: ow my ass....

Gig: oh you got to be shitting me.......

WAD: Cubey?

Cubey: hey guys can i join the fanclub this time?

Xerces: What is this? all of us here are wanted criminals who have done something crazy that amps up our creditbility... but what has cubey done?

Sajin: Cubeys a good boy...

Just then a hologram of vasto plays before sajin and co...

Vasto: hey guys... looks like i found myself in a pitch... i need your help... ive found the way to our goal... follow these cordinations... ill be waiting here so we can make our move... Vasto out...

Sajin: seems like vasto has found something... guess we'll have to see what it is... lets go...

Cubey: can cubey go?

Xerces: no.............

Sajin: Yes he will be coming with us... hes your partner for the time being...

Scene Changes to Vasto cutting off the communication...

Vasto: their just as i promised witch... my team for what im looking for.....

LB: My my... seems you ended your end of my bargain... seems like i have to end mines... but i warn you... what you might see... might frighten you...

Vasto: Stop stalling...

*LB smirks...*
LB: very well......

*Dayphase ends...*

Cubey[Cubert effect]-Tsubaki was lynched by the town


----------



## illmatic (Oct 6, 2011)

Cubey can't escape day 1 lynch even when he is not playing.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

Could this be the will of the mafia gods at work?


----------



## Mio (Oct 6, 2011)

Mio checking in !


----------



## Chibason (Oct 6, 2011)

Dudes, I think CR is still doing more write-ups...Like whatever happened in the Night Phase


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Cubey can't escape day 1 lynch even when he is not playing.





/dead


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh lol, it says Day Phase ends, not day phase beings

Lawl


----------



## Aries (Oct 6, 2011)

seems i put end of nightphase instead of end of dayphase. dont think ill be capable of finishing such a write up and pm people when its over. i think tomorrow can do since ill have a light schedule and saturday and sunday can keep me from being busy... but ill see if i can do it


----------



## Chibason (Oct 6, 2011)

So, if we don't know what happened in the Night, we can't have a Day phase, right?


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 6, 2011)

i guess not  

can't you start the phase without making a write-up yet cr? just post the actions and stuff. i will still read the write-up anyway that is guaranteed


----------



## Aries (Oct 6, 2011)

*The End Of The NightPhase*​*Avengers Assemble​*








​
The Scene Goes to where it left off...

LB: very well then...

LB snaps her fingers and cages start opening up... a bunch of men appear before LB in chains... as they yell

*DID THAT MAN HURT YOU LB SAMA.................. *

LB: Silence...

Vasto: what the.....

LB: relax they mean you no harm... One of these slaves will be the guide to your destination...

Vasto: why arent you going to take me their witch? planning on double crossing me?

LB: it seems you dont trust me... maybe because your visions dont tell you what lies ahead... or maybe its because those visions show that im being honest of this thing... you ragers seem to have a fasinating ability to predict the future... its a shame it couldnt save your species from that day could it?

Vasto: I should tear you witch to pieces... but... I know your now just trying to provoke me... hurry up and call one of your slaves to take me...

LB:.... As you wish... lets see... i know...

LB points to the crowd of slaved men...

LB: You their LBs bitch number 100 come here...

Deiboom: For the last time my name is Deiboom!!!

LB: Sure what ever. take this man to the chambers for him to find fate...

Deiboom: very well.... follow me...

LB: the rest of you go back to your cages...

Scene Changes to Abel and the Hope Bros talking...

Abel: ive been noticing that some people have been avoiding me...

Mystic Serende: whys that? are you cursed or something?

Belegoob: now that you mention it i did see people leaving the moment you entered... we are new to this too. so dont know whats going on...

???: Allow me to fill you in...

Abel: Aiyanah?

Aiyanah: it seems you remembered my name. seems like CR left his apprentice here...

Mystic Serende: Wait a minute hes the apprientice of CR?... i guess i sort of get why people left... but dont worry me and my bro arent like them!!!...

Belegoob:um... bro... why are you across the room?

Mystic Serende: what? cant a guy talk to someone from across the room!!!

Aiyanah: anyways the reason people are freaking out is because of the rumors concerning CR here... 

Abel: huh? rumors?

Aiyanah: Its sort of complicating... CR has a bad rep around here based on the rumors about him... a year ago CR along with plat and 2 others joined the mafia gamers corps... they were just newbies like everyone else. but over time they became known as the elite 4 as their abilities to "host games" were considered legendary... their were rumors that said that they hadnt even reached their peak yet... its quite scary to think that their might be more to such powerful hosting...

Belegoob: yeah i heard of those stories. but many consider them just a legend around here now... 

Aiyanah: correct... but CR's claim to fame or infame was when he was given control of Sector C[Aka Comics Section]. though being given control of sector to "host" for yourself is rare within itself their was always a urban legend that something was hidden their... everyone who ever got near that sector would hear a noise... like something laughing... Gurararara... is the laugh that was heard... 

Abel:....

Aiyanah: CR did the unthinkable and proved that those urban myths were just that... but over time something started happening... a incident occured when a kid was tricked into going into Sector C... what happened isnt known... its said he just disapeared... 

Abel: What was the kids name?

Aiyanah: i think his name was....

*"CUBEY"*

Scene Changes to the avengers heading to vastos location...

Xerces: damn it cubey your holding us back...

Cubey: but im tired... i know what if you carry me over their Xerces Senpai?

Xerces: nope........

Cubey: What if i said pretty please?

Xerces: No

Cubey: But what if I...

Sajin: stop bickering you 2... we have a mission to accomplish dont you recall?

Scene Changes back to Abel and co...

Aiyanah: but theirs more to this story. you see...


just then CR appears behind aiyanah...

CR: gossiping about people are we?

Aiyanah:... not at all...

CR: seems like you've made some friends... good  just talked to a old friend of mines... anyways Abel come with me... we are going to patrol our Sector... Follow me...

Abel: right...

Scene Changes to Princess Ivys room where a knock is heard...

Princess Ivy: whos their?

???: sorry for the intrusion princess but it seems ive been assigned to protect you with my life...

Princess Ivy:.... I see... so their going to give me a new bodyguard.... what happened to the old one?

???: Dont know to be honest... i forgot... you've been asleep for this long... do you remember anything?

Princess Ivy: No... I dont... but i seem to recall having a old bodyguard... dont know what happened... its just like i just woke up... I dont know anything else... sometimes i see just small pieces of my past... 

???: I see... we'll you wont have to worry maddam... Im going to protect you with my life... 

Princess Ivy: Why would you want to protect someone you dont know  let alone jus met with your life?

???: Because... you are a very important person to these corps... you might not know it... but you are... anyone in this corps regardless of how small or big of a role you have here in this corps is still family to me... i wouldnt care if i just met you. i will protect you... its my duty...

Princess Ivy:...

???: their might be a few people who might go after you. so im here to make sure they dont get you... for that reason... in just a few days we will be moving you out to a safer location... but as we wait i know it might get lonely here and you might want to see whats on the outside world... so im here to keep you company princess...

Princess Ivy smiles...

Princess Ivy: Thank you... thank you very much... what is your name?

Sphyer: My name is Sphyer... and though im the laziest person here... im going to put more effort in protecting you then i have in sleeping.


----------



## Aries (Oct 6, 2011)

Scene changes to Vasto and Dei walking...

Vasto: Just from the look here it seems your the only manslave here who seems to not be batshit crazy over LB... whats the deal?

Dei: I lost a bet with her... I wanted to look for the "Key"... it was said that the key was capable of making your inner wishes come true... I wanted to fix my home world Grantz from the destruction it suffered from the ModHunters a long time ago... but then I met LB... she promised me the source to it but if i could beat her in a game... But i had to promise if i lost to serve her... I lost the game and have been her dog for months now...

Vasto: Why would you make such a bet? knowing full will of the witch's past...

Dei: at the time It seemed like a good idea... I secretly wish to be free over LBs control but cant... as you see im just like the rest of those manslaves... LB's power is that she can seduce men with her looks...

Vasto: really?.............

Dei: hey its the internet... a place where theirs barely any females.... course your going to love the female who's very tsundere... but thats LB's power... that necklace of hers is the source of her powers... its like a mafia gamers ring... just powered up by Love... and as LB says... tsundere is love... LB's abilities are hax... but anyways if i was you i wouldnt trust LB... she has a habbit of using people to entertain herself... 

Vasto: I see... it doesnt matter... my visions already showed me this place... she's not lying... but I dont know her intentions... yet...

Dei: I see... best of luck... heres the portal... enter their and you'll head into your destination...

Vasto: Very well...

Vasto enters the portal...

Scene Changes to ScarMask walking down a darkvalley...

ScarMask: I should have figured they were going to betray me... but then again i did... seems those modhunters think they got rid of me... i guess ill watch this from afar and see how this goes in silence... should be interesting

Scene Changes to the ModHunters flying to their destination....

Vegeta: Time to begin our bannage...

Scene Changes to CR and Abel heading into the Sector C...

CR: we are here... its time activate your ring to its potiential if we are going to keep going to our destination...

Abel: Um... Dont know how to make this thing work...

CR: I see.... seems you werent paying attiention to the agreement clause... let me have a look at... 

As CR try's to take a look to the ring a failswitch activates and shocks CR...

CR thinks

CR:....... I see.... it activated... so thats why I was chosen instead of plat...

Abel: what the... whats going on...

Energy starts sourounding Abel... as the cloud clears Abel sees that his appearance has changed... 

​
Abel: Awesome... its like a green lantern ring...

Abel starts to fly... 

CR:....

CR thinks...

CR: is he the? no it cant be... 

Abel: Hey CR lets go... oops

Abel falls down...

Abel: Seems like im still not used to it...

CR: Its alright no one is in their first try... now that you've transformed... lets get a move one to the Sector...

Scene Changes to the Avengers entering a palace...

Sajin: this is where vasto told us to come... where is he?

Just then a voice is heard Welcome... 

Xerces: what the?

LB: please make yourself at home...

*Abel's Ability stopped all actions for the nightphase so no one was killed... yet*

you can post but i wont call it a dayphase start until tomorrow


----------



## Scar (Oct 7, 2011)

​


----------



## Awesome (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry for not posting. I literally have had no time to be on NF the past couple of days.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 7, 2011)

We're just about to start the second day phase. Don't sweat it


----------



## brolmes (Oct 7, 2011)

so

rofl and tribulation seem like the best bets next

unless anyone has some new information


----------



## Scar (Oct 7, 2011)

Waiting on night phase write ups to finish


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

waiting for day phase start 
no actions for teh night means i will still be alive


----------



## brolmes (Oct 7, 2011)

i bet this already is the day phase and cr is just pretending to be busy, on purpose

he has used his beloved 4th wall to turn the confusing wait for day/night phase write ups into a part of the game


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> so
> 
> rofl and tribulation seem like the best bets next
> 
> unless anyone has some new information



Tsubaki was deflecting from Rofl and Tribulation. Are best bet is to go after them for more scum it seems.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

so basically, cr's gonna cr


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2011)

confusing game is confusing


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

i'll just wait for a phase start pm


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2011)

So I take it we are still not ready???


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

eureka and renton....give them back


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 7, 2011)

Renton was a whiney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

renton was an irritating character until like the last episode...where he was just tolerable
eureka was a good show though, worth a rewatch sometime
inb4 this gets locked :/


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 7, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Tsubaki was deflecting from Rofl and Tribulation. Are best bet is to go after them for more scum it seems.



Told you guys I'm town.  If you wanna go towning and lynch me, feel free, but I won't be held responsible, because I've told you guys. :33


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

Naw I believe you to be town Trib. He mainly white knighted Rofl. 
Plus you give insightful posts and think logically. Lynching you would be a dumb move was just commenting on what HS said. 

roly roly poly


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

i'll be damned if this game will die again before reaching a proper end.


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2011)

lol people are already freaking out that this game might be locked... in the 2nd dayphase... anyways *DayPhase will begin Now*


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

awesome  

i think we should pressure rofl guys :33


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> ~ Well; Rofl just seemed to be trolling around.
> 
> He then seemed to quite easily dismantle most of Home's arguments.
> 
> ...





Tsubaki Sama said:


> Was mainly this post, ignoring the crap in the latter half of the list.
> 
> He's done it before but who gives a fuck?
> 
> You have one game where he did as mafia and he showed one where he did as non mafia.



Clearly shielding and deflecting from Rofl.

*[Vote Lynch >.>]*


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch rofl]* 

explain yourself.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think I'll buy his explanation. She defended him HARD, mess up on her part. He has got to be guilty.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

cr imma send phase start pm's.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> awesome
> 
> i think we should pressure rofl guys :33



sure why not
*[vote lynch rofl]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 7, 2011)

Didn't Tsubaki end up being an indie...?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 7, 2011)

yay day phase finally starts:33
*[vote lynch Rofl]*
this is going to be fun to see his explanation


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 7, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Didn't Tsubaki end up being an indie...?



nope she ended up being cubey


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 7, 2011)

Actually nevermind, purple color threw me off. Might as well do this then.

*[vote lynch >.>]*


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch rofl]*


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

can someone inform buto of day phase start?  i'm feeling lazy looking him up.


----------



## Juri (Oct 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch >.>]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2011)

alright ive pmed everyone of the dayphase start


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2011)

Chaos forgot something


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

you should just copypasta his name james


----------



## Mio (Oct 7, 2011)

[*Vote Lynch Cycloid*]


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2011)

i see... well it seems like ive been told to deliver some street justice now... so lets see how long it takes...


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you should just copypasta his name james



i don't know where he is  

mio do you have info on cycloid?


----------



## Mio (Oct 7, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> mio do you have info on cycloid?


Nope, random vote


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

Mio said:


> Nope, random vote



i won't be surprised if he flips mafia.


----------



## Juri (Oct 7, 2011)

Mio said:


> Nope, random vote



Oh, hello mio.


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2011)

And cycloid enters


----------



## Mio (Oct 7, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Oh, hello mio.


Hello, Cycloid.

Anything to say to your defense?!


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

how does one defend against a random vote?


----------



## Mio (Oct 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> how does one defend against a random vote?


With a random excuse... which will lead to more random things, which will lead to either of us getting lynched.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 7, 2011)

Aiya defending Cycloid, we should remember this if Cyc flips mafia


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

Belphegoob said:


> Aiya defending Cycloid, we should remember this if Cyc flips mafia



i was thinking the same thing


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

have fun with that


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> have fun with that



i sense a bit of trepidation. are you a godfather?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch Mio]*


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i sense a bit of trepidation. are you a godfather?



i am your godfather james, you should visit the qt more often


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm about to RNG my vote.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i am your godfather james, you should visit the qt more often



this is such a classic mafia post. thanks for confirming your affiliation  

if i die, it'll most definitely be because of you mafia scums.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> this is such a classic mafia post. thanks for confirming your affiliation
> 
> if i die, it'll most definitely be because of you mafia scums.



if i had a kill to use you would have been killed last phase
posts like this are giving the mafia a good scape goat for when you do die btw
you already know no one ever trusts me


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> if i had a kill to use you would have been killed last phase
> posts like this are giving the mafia a good scape goat for when you do die btw
> you already know no one ever trusts me



kills were negated last night and from what i've read, there are no mafia day killers so you can't use this excuse. 

but really, i only merely asked you a simple question whether or not you were a godfather based on the little tinge of carefulness i sensed in your post when belph stated to be wary of you and i agreed with him. yet you answered with a deflect shifting some of the attention to me by saying seemingly offhandedly that we were scummates. whether or not you were joking is not my concern because nobody but you can attest to its truth. but from an observer's point of view, that sure as hell is worth labeling as deflection of focus.  

you have a different air about you right now. i think i'm fairly certain you're mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

a different air about me?
how interesting, you should test your theory
i couldn't care what role you think i am at this point, all i can do is mark you off as town and tell you to look elsewhere for mafia


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> a different air about me?
> how interesting, you should test your theory
> i couldn't care what role you think i am at this point, all i can do is mark you off as town and tell you to look elsewhere for mafia



sadly i'm not a killer myself and the only way to know for sure if i'm right is to have you investigated or lynched, both of which are not under my control. 

i see you backtracking. first you try to paint suspicion on me by saying i'm your scumbuddy. now you're marking me off as town. not looking good for you


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

would you rather i persist in calling you scum and stall this day phase some more?


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> would you rather i persist in calling you scum and stall this day phase some more?



it doesn't matter because you've already made your mistake.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

ah-huh
i was hoping rofl would stay active long enough for the start of this phase but i guess not :/
*[change vote lynch msal]*


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch ChaosReaper]*

To do the impossible to make it possible.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow...that's absolutely amazing. Cubey wasn't here and yet he was still lynched day 1. This game is off to a great start.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

ya was epic in that sense, also factor in cubey's role was mafia.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

Suffer not the cubert to live.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

vigi can take out aiya or rofl take your pic :33


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 7, 2011)

so first day lynch was a success as was the night.
reading,


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch cycloid] *:33


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2011)

*DayPhase Neg*

*Steel Heart*









​
The Scene Goes a few Mins back to when CR had just tooken Abel with him to his sector...

The Scene Goes to a man whos annoyed putting the finishing touches to his room...

???: Its tooken forever but ive finally gotten this thing organized...

Just then the mans pms start ringing...

???: Wonder who it is...

???: Hey blaze my man. seems like you finally got promoted to the Elite ScumHunters Sqaud Force... Impressive in no time you'll be running this place once Rofl finally retires....

Blaze: Thanks Marcos... but... I was promoted 2 days ago remember?

Marco: Oh yeah... i forgot... thanks to Aprils passing and the new recruit coming in. its been quite the ruckus... seems some people might have overlooked your big feat there my bro...

Blaze: Nah. its alright... Ive finally organized my new office... So how are the Hope Bros?

Marco: Their doing alright... their still trying to find the key... tell me something Blaze... Does this "Key" exist or just a urban legend that brings in hope for scums? 

Blaze: Sorry Marco's thats top secret...

Marco: I see... well its understandable... so did you know Blaze?

Blaze: Know what?

Marco: About the cuteness of my daughter? I mean shes just like 4 and shes being able to create ART!!! AJust yesterday she drew a picture of the family. Sure it was stick people but...... Manly TEARS were shed that day blaze. I tell you Blaze you dont know how proud I am... to think one of these days she will be a future Mafia Gamer Corps member like her pops is. Also Blaze....

Blaze: For the last time Marcos... stop talking about your daughter to me... yes i get it. their great but please call me other then to wank your daughter to me...

Marcos attitude changes... from happy go lucky to serious

Marco: Ive been doing some research on the mysterious disapearance on the Comics Section... I think something is off here... I think their might be more to this then meets the eye...

Blaze: I see... do you have any leads?

Marco: As of now no... but something will come up enventually... today im going to do more research on the subject... tomorrow ill contact you of the info...

Blaze: alright see you tomorrow...

Marco: Blaze....

Blaze: what is it now Marcos?

Marco: Yesterday my daughter...

Before Marcos can finish Blaze clicks...

Marco: He Hung up... what a shame...

Marcos looks out the windows and sees the Hope Bros....

Marco: Guess ill have to have a chat with these 2...

Scene Changes to Mystic and belegoob...

Mystic: Man it seems like we've just lost our new friend of ours...

Belegoob: Dont be like that bro... Im sure Abel will be ok tomorrow... your just being paranoid thanks to the fact CR is his Master... do you honestly believe that CR is going to do something to our new Nakama?

Mystic: I wouldnt past it by him... if the rumors are true.... or not... We'll find out tomorrow if Abel Survives... Ive been told no one ever talks about what happens in Sector C... or what CR even does... maybe he'll tell us if he does survive... But for now... we have to remember what we are searching for... the Key...

Just then Marcos pops up...

Marco: Hey their hows it going?

Mystic: Marcos? what are you doing here?


Marco: Just came by to have a chat thats it... 

Belegoob: A Chat?

Marco: yeah...It seems like their might be a mission for you guys that might draw you 2 nearer to the key... their is a man their.... known as Hammer... I want you to find him and bring him back... I would do it but im going to do some work right now... can you do me this favor? Heres the location to where he is at...

Marco hands Mystic the map to where Hammer...

Mystic: Yeah sure... lets go bro...

Mystic and Belegoob leave and Cycloid appears...

Cycloid: Hey their Marcos... it seems like you were having a chat with the Hope bros and I couldnt help but over hear that you said that you had to work... Your post is being guarded by someone else... Whats the real reason your not going?

Marco: Just going to make some research thats it...

Cycloid: are you still going on about that conspiracy thing again? I thought the guardians told you to stop your so called research... these conspiracy plots will only drag you down from your work...

Marco: Theirs more to this then meets the eye... and Well look at the time I have to go. farewell Cycloid... we'll talk another time...


Marcos thinks...

Marco: Time to head for the Libary... maybe some handy info from their will come in handy...

From Far away a mysterious figure is seen watching over as marcos leaves...

time moves forward and The Scene Starts off with where it left off...

LB: Welcome please make yourself at home...

Gig: It seems this was a set up... Vasto has betrayed us... never trust a rager... Now we are in the abyss of this manslave tyrant LB...

Awesome: When I get my hands on Vasto Im going to make him pay

Sajin: We shouldnt be worrying about Vasto now... you seem to forget where we are... LB what do you want with us? 

LB: Nothing I just want to have a chat with you guys... after all you guys are all scums. no doubt about it. you guys will be hunted down for your crimes... you guys have gotten this far... but wouldnt you want to be in a safe place? a place where you wont be hunted? a place where you wont have to change locations every day out of fear that the Mafia Gamers Corps find you? 

WAD: What are you proposing

LB: Join me... and your goals will become more close... what do you say?

Sajin: So vasto sold out his partners out so you could tell us to join you? seems like you got ripped off. since we arent joining you LB...

LB: Why not? 

Sajin: its simple... we dont believe you LB... you have a bad reputation of manipulating people to your doing... your partnerships are nothing more then just lies... just like your false promises...

LB: I see... it seems like im going to go with option 2... for shame... and to think i wanted this to not to go to this... Violence is never the answer... but somtimes... it might be...

LB releases the 1000 ManSlaves...

LB: My dears can you please teach these humble people the way to a proper way to adress their queen?

Sajin looks around...

Sajin: So Gig can you calculate the probablity of our chances of winning this?

Gig: So 1000 manslave fodders against 5....I like our odds

Sajin: You heard our gizmo guy... AVENGERS ASSEMBLE!!! Attack

LB smiles and she watches the Avengers make thier move against her manslaves...


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2011)

Part 2 of that long ass write up

Scene Changes to Marcos reading in the libary when something catches his interest...

Gumby: Is something the matter Marcos?

Marco: No... Nothing...Im going to check the Landfills for some old records... thats it...

Scene Changes to Platinum whos flying through his sector O[OBD Section]...

Platinum: No matter how hard I try not to think about it... I know something is about to happen... What are you hiding CR?......Hope... please guide me to the truth... before it consumes us all... 

Scene Changes to the ModHunters who enter somebodies sector...

Vegeta: This shall be the first sector to face its doom...

Scene Changes back to Marcos whos in disbelief at what hes seeing...

Marco: No... fuck no.... Is this what we've been fighting for? The Raging Massacre... the disapearances... Aprils passing... The New Kid arriving.... CR and Plats Rivarly...everything... she knew.... thats why.... damn it... we cant stop it... the DARKEST Nightphase... why did it have to be like this? why did he do it? is their something we can do about this? damn it... I have to tell Stan Lee about this... they have to know...

???: How do you do? Or should I say goodbye instead?

Marco looks back in shock.....

Marco: Thats a pretty fancy mask you got their...

ScarMask: You know too much Marcos...

ScarMask trys to attack marcos with a neg but he barely dodges and attacks scarmask with a mini neg blade...

Marcos staggers out of the room...

Marco: damn it...

ScarMask: It seems your quite more dangerous then i figured you were... seems like i underestimated you...

Marcos leaves running... Marcos picks up a PM and trys to contact but stops and decides not to...

Marco: Seems no one is here... i need to find another place to contact him...

Marco gets out and finds a pm booth...

Marco: their... i have too...

Marco trys to contact Blaze...

Marco: damn it hurry up... these pm booths lag it...

???: hello?

Marco: Is Blaze there?

???: Whos this?

Marco: Its me Marcos...

???: we cant be sure... you might just be a dupe... give us the code...

Marco: Damn you bots are annoying... let me find this...

as marcos trys to look for his code paper he drops a pic of his family...Just then someone from behind appears...

Marco: its 6131 refference...

???: Got it... will take you to blaze. just a moment...

Marco: Damn it... I dont got time... the corps is in danger...

???: Step away from the pm booth... Marcos Hughes...

Marco: Tsubaki sama? no thats not you...

Tsubaki Sama: Off course I am Tsubaki sama... what is this? a FMA refference?

Marco: No the real Tsubaki Sama is about fanservice... you have clothe on... YOUR A IMPOSTER...

Tsubaki SAMA puts its his hand on its chest and clothe mysteriously vanish with just smoke containing the tna...

Tsubaki Sama: their you go...

Marco: Whats going on? Is this some bad fanfic?

Tsubaki Sama: Yes it is...  but its your fault for being a naive person for not being able to let things go Marcos...

Tsubaki looks at the pic of the Family of Marcos...

Marco: cut me some slack... ive barely have gotten screentime... And I have a family to see... I wont lose...

Marcos turns around to neg the person but...



A bang of a Report is heard... Marcos tumbles over to the pmbooth...

Marco: Not... like this... not before...

Just then Blaze picks up...

Blaze: Hello Marcos? it better be important that you had to use a pm booth to contact me... it better not be about your daughter... Marcos?

Marcos:....

Blaze: Hello? you there?....

the rain starts to fall... its not that hard to leave a impact... just harder to hear it...

Scene Changes to Mystic and belegoob walking...

Belegoob: seems we forgot to thank Marcos for everything hes done for us...

Mystic: yeah hes stuck his neck out to help us out... i got it. when we come back we'll have to throw him a party... lets surprise him...

Scene Changes to CR and Abel entering a gate...

CR: We are here...welcome... To Sector C...

Marcos[CockBlocker]->.> was negged by the scum vigilante Blaze...


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 7, 2011)

Why do the vigs have to be massive derps in every game I play? Do not vig kill anyone unless they are confirmed mafia! This is what investigations are for! James you are on my list for asking our vigs to kill unconfirmed people.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

Is a neg a death CR?


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 7, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Is a neg a death CR?


Well if you check the player's list then you will see that people who are negged...are crossed out from the list.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 7, 2011)

so is rofl dead? hughes


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 7, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> so is rofl dead? hughes


Yes, he is dead.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2011)

Marco Hughes .


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

So great that lead to no where. >.>/Rofl was Hughes.


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2011)

Marcos hughes sacrificed himself for the games sins... but what did Marcos Hughes found out?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

This is all so suspenseful


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2011)

marcos hughes will never be forgotten... i think blaze will take the worse of these news?
I can already see it now...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

Poor Marcos


----------



## Xerces (Oct 7, 2011)

Mio said:


> [*Vote Lynch Cycloid*]





Mio said:


> Nope, random vote



*[Vote Lynch Mio]*

Seems rather dubious that you would conveniently miss the entire first phase, then make a random and unjustified 'random' vote in the second. This coincides the the meta and style of the typical mafia player. Furthermore I am very confident in my reasoning, that you are mafia scum.

Regardless of your allegiance, you must be eliminated from this game. Your callous disregard and lack of respect for the game have proven that you are not worthy of playing with the elite of the community. Crudely popping in and out of the game, while making irrational votes is not good for anyone. Players that follow this philosophy are like a cancer that need to be surgically removed. 

I believe only the best of the community should have the fortunate opportunity to play in the 'end-game'. In order for this to be achieved, we must eliminate the weeds.


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2011)

its like... theirs a conspiracy... who would attack Marcos Hughes knowing full well he had a kid to go to


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

Ah that is what bothered me about Mio!!! She wasn't here first phase.

>.<

No wonder i was like "what the fuck is she talking about." Good insight Xerces.

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2011)

i forgot to pm mio last phase xerces thats why she didnt post


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 7, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Why do the vigs have to be massive derps in every game I play? Do not vig kill anyone unless they are confirmed mafia! This is what investigations are for! James you are on my list for asking our vigs to kill unconfirmed people.



i said vigi CAN not should. that was entirely up to him. aiya is the one i'm really suspicious of. my first post this phase was suggesting pressuring rofl, not killing. putting words in my mouth makes you look desperate for finding someone to blame. if you're townie, stop it, it's pathetic and of no help. if you're mafia, then i can't blame you.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

Xerces's other points are valid though, we were talking about Rofl (which was somewhat decent lead) and Mio is just sporadic. 

Unless this is a frued slip CR and you are telling us she is a townie.


----------



## Marco (Oct 7, 2011)

I shall shed a tear for my virtual self's parting.


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2011)

not really. the only thing ive confirmed is that mios lack of absense in day 1 was out of lack of pm of the game start. other then that you guys are free to do what you guys want to do.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 7, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i said vigi CAN not should. that was entirely up to him. aiya is the one i'm really suspicious of. my first post this phase was suggesting pressuring rofl, not killing. putting words in my mouth makes you look desperate for finding someone to blame. if you're townie, stop it, it's pathetic and of no help. if you're mafia, then i can't blame you.


Can and should are the same thing in this situation. You gave the vigs the green light to attack unconfirmed people. Next time don't tell our vigs that they can or should kill any unconfirmed people. Just tell someone to investigate them or just interrogate the suspects instead of encouraging our vigs to kill them.

I am aware it's up to the vig, but many vigs are derps and listen to any suggestions.

How am I putting words in your mouth? I caught you in a lie. You blatantly encouraged our vigs to attack rofl. Want me to quote your post?

I am blaming you and I have a right to blame you. Stop encouraging our vigs to do stupid things. Saying I should back off? Why so? You don't like being blamed for something? Own up to what you did. Accept that it makes you suspicious. It benefits the mafia greatly if you decide to give the town vigs a hit list. Since you already know who is and isn't mafia and you can keep your team safe.

There is nothing pathetic about me calling you suspicious when you give out hit lists on unconfirmed people. 

Congratulations. You are now a true suspect in my eyes. I never told you what list I put you on. You assumed it was a sus list when it was actually a derp list. You are now on the sus list. A townie would be saying sorry for making a hitlist that got a townie killed and yet...you are trying to say you did nothing wrong. Interesting. We should be pressuring James as well guys.


----------



## Scar (Oct 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Chibason]* 

Obama called me yesterday and told me he would follow this. 

Also, I want be able to use my action as much as last phase but i'll do what I can


----------



## Aries (Oct 7, 2011)

one of these days im going to rep cloud with all of those awesome quality pics hes putting here. maybe you guys can learn a thing or 2 from cloud


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2011)

anyways i can already tell this might be a slow day... anyways go over the write ups their are clues up ahead... the one piece is in there...


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

Poor hughes.


----------



## hammer (Oct 8, 2011)

so like I missed the cubert effect what page was it on.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, and Cocoa is soooo wrong about all mafia theory ever.

Not sure his vehemence is genuine.

*[vote cocoa]*


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with my theory. I have seen it done before which makes you wrong. My vehemence is quite genuine.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

No, seriously.

It's cute that you would lecture me on mafia theory, but no.

Vigs sometimes should withhold shots, but they should never just "wait for cops."  That's so silly.

The important part of the game is meant to be from day play.  Roles are an accessory.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

That's cute? Seriously?  

Experience > Theory 

I have seen it happen before... thus it's more than a theory.

Second I have seen plenty of town vigs randomly kill unconfirmed people and they were all town. Telling town vigs to kill people without good reason is dumb.

I am aware that you cannot wait for cops all the time...I merely said that to give James better alternatives as opposed to making baseless hitlists. 

If by day play you mean accuse people of being potential mafia and blatantly asking the vigs to kill them....then no. It is not important to do that. We do not need to do that to win. We make a scum list and try to confirm them as town...we do not have our vigs kill them all off.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

ITT Mafia University.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

Experience...

lol.

You're hilariously wrong.

I think you actually believe in it, though.

*[vote mio]*

I'm interested to see how she responds to this wagon on her.  She was a bit lazy.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 8, 2011)

You have missed a lot Amrun. Mio doesn't really try anymore.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

So me experiencing it never happened? Okay then.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

Just because you saw something happen once doesn't mean it should be a blanket thing applied to every game.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

Certainly, your own individual theory, which you have a right to, should not be used to scumhunt... That doesn't even make sense. You're acting like your theory is broad knowledge when in reality, it's just a tiny slice of your head.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 8, 2011)

Can someone explain what the fuck is going on? This shit is all over the place and I can't keep up.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 8, 2011)

they gone an forgot about run.

shit tons of wagons to choose from. 

rofl died a noble death.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Just because you saw something happen once doesn't mean it should be a blanket thing applied to every game.


Doesn't mean it shouldn't either. 

You act like your theory is more than likely to happen than my theory. The odds are split 50/50. Either of our theories could be correct. Demeaning my theory just because you have misplaced feelings of superiority makes you look like a joke. Many things are possible in this game. Saying otherwise is being ignorant. I think he is suspicious and I have every reason to think so. My theory is just as credible as yours. All of our theories have the same credibility. We just have to wait until they are proven as facts. Apparently you think otherwise though.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

Stop encouraging lazy play styles. Scum benefit from it the most.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Certainly, your own individual theory, which you have a right to, should not be used to scumhunt... That doesn't even make sense. You're acting like your theory is broad knowledge when in reality, it's just a tiny slice of your head.


Hi pot I am the kettle.

Yes, because I do that every time I scumhunt. /sarcasm

The scumhunt hasn't even begun yet. Please try to not make assumptions. I said he was suspicious not mafia. Derps and mafia are both on my suspicion list. There is nothing wrong with what I did. The last part of my message to James was directed at everyone else...especially the town vigs. I don't want them towning anymore. Also, we need to pressure everyone in this game. There is nothing wrong with that.

It makes sense to consider someone like that suspicious. What doesn't make sense about me telling people to pressure James? Do you know whether or not he is mafia? No? Yes? You tell me. If not then you shouldn't have bothered responding to me in the first place.

No, I acted like that because you belittled my theory and made it seem like it had no likely hood of being true. Like I said before...pot n kettle.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

Your theory doesn't actually make any sense.

You are pressuring James, which is good, but for a completely invalid and nonsensical reason.

I'm saying it has no bearing on whether James is mafia or not, not that James is town or mafia.

I actually get town vibes off of him so far, but he has fooled me once or twice in the past.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Your theory doesn't actually make any sense.
> 
> You are pressuring James, which is good, but for a completely invalid and nonsensical reason.
> 
> ...


It's not illogical. How doesn't it make sense?

1.He made a hitlist and then said that they were free game for the town vigs to kill.
2.He said he was pressuring Rofl. Pressuring someone =/= making a hitlist and hinting that the town vigs should attack him.
3. He said that I was putting words in his mouth when I did no such thing. Meaning he is trying lie.
4.Trying to redirect my pressure by trying to discredit me.

What is wrong with my suspicions again? Oh there is nothing wrong with my suspicions since my reasoning is logical? Okay then. Good day.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> It's not illogical. How doesn't it make sense?
> 
> 1.He made a hitlist and then said that they were free game for the town vigs to kill.
> 2.He said he was pressuring Rofl. Pressuring someone =/= making a hitlist and hinting that the town vigs should attack him.
> ...



1.  It had two people on it, one of which it was quite obvious why he was suspicious.

2. Actually, that is one way to pressure someone. That entire premise is wrong.

3. I don't think he actually did this.

4.  You were wrong.


You suspect him because he made a hitlist for vigs.

Okay, that's ACTUALLY valid, for a different reason than you mean it. You're just arguing theory with him - his theory being different doesn't mean he's more likely to be mafia.

Let him express his own suspicions in his own way.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2011)

Really Cocoa? Do you still honestly believe we can go through a mafia game without culling townies at some points? One townie died. So what? Your reaction is completely misplaced.

1. If you didn't notice he was getting lynched. You didn't defend him at all nor tell anyone to stay their hand until more evidence came up. 
2.If you really observed James post as wrong and encouraging death too hastily then why didn't you say something then? Hindsight arguments always come with far less credibility dontcha know? You'd have been taken seriously by them had you made your argument or at least expressed minor concern BEFORE rofl died. 

You didn't. That's why Amrun didn't think you were being genuine. I currently don't either. I see you as simply finding an opportunity to yell ''Aww man, a townie died damn!''  for the crowd. You know how these games work and I don't think you'd go freaking out over the death of a single, non-mason townie especially when you made ABSOLUTELY ZERO effort to prevent it. It's just strange and makes you very much a valid suspect though I'm not ready to pursue you. Work has made it hard for me to be more active lately despite only being in one game. 

Another viable scenario just occurred to me about why you might have reacted this way though I'm keeping that one to myself for now. But you're certainly worth an investigation. 

Anyway carrying on.

*[Vote Lynch gumby2ms]*

I'm just feeling this one.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 8, 2011)

Is there a wagon on me yet?


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

See, Shin gets me.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Amrun said:


> 1.  It had two people on it, one of which it was quite obvious why he was suspicious.
> 
> 2. Actually, that is one way to pressure someone. That entire premise is wrong.
> 
> ...



1. Yes, they were suspicious...doesn't mean you have them killed.

2. That is true, but it's going way too far. 

So I guess from now on when I suspect someone I should make a hitlist and blatantly tell the vigs that they can kill them. Great way to thin out town. 

Pressure should not result in the suspect's death before they even defend themselves.

3. So how did I put words in his mouth? I didn't. I said he made a hitlist and basically asked the vigs to kill them. That's a fact.

4. Except I wasn't. He did all those things I listed. That makes him suspicious.

I never said he was more likely to be mafia because of it. I said he was suspicious. Everyone in this game is suspicious to me, but I have a ranking system. He went from level 1 suspicion to level 2 suspicion. What is wrong with that? There is nothing wrong with my reasoning.

@Shin I played several games where derping vigs killed some of the most important town roles. Do you think I want to see that happen again? No. Thus I am trying to stop it at one death instead of a handful of deaths.

1. I thought Rofl was suspicious too. I am not going to defend someone I find suspicious, but I am not going to ask a vig to kill them either. 

2. I didn't see it before. After Rofl died I looked back at the earlier posts and saw his hit list. If I had seen it before I would have scolded him for it. You are correct that hindsight arguments come with far less credibility.

Normally I wouldn't flip out over this, but having this happen multiple times in your career makes you more vulnerable to reacting to it. I will continue to act this way over town vigs though because I am sick of seeing it every single game I play in.

Your reasoning is valid. Go ahead and pursue me. Investigate me. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 8, 2011)

Mio said:


> [*Vote Lynch Cycloid*]



[*Vote Lynch Cycloid*]


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Amrun said:


> See, Shin gets me.


Yes, now it actually makes sense. Next time give actual reasoning for what you write or else situations like this will erupt.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 8, 2011)

Vigs have minds of their own, at least most of the time. Though for the record I've always felt that making kills this early is a poor decision, you want to be as informed as possible before you make the hit. Personally, I don't think I'd even make a kill D1 or D2 barring special circumstances.

Also James is suspicious for entirely unrelated reasons


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

I gave reasons.  Your head is just shoved in the sand.

It's like you think the vig killed Rofl because James made some inane comment.  If you have ever played a CR game, you'd know that can't be true, and even if it was, that would be the vig's fault, not James.

And anyone playing analytically at this stage would know why Rofl was shot... Even though rofl is town it was a pro-town shot because people would have ridden his shit all game because Tsubasa incriminated him.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I gave reasons.  Your head is just shoved in the sand.
> 
> It's like you think the vig killed Rofl because James made some inane comment.  If you have ever played a CR game, you'd know that can't be true, and even if it was, that would be the vig's fault, not James.
> 
> And anyone playing analytically at this stage would know why Rofl was shot... Even though rofl is town it was a pro-town shot because people would have ridden his shit all game because Tsubasa incriminated him.


Only saying it doesn't make sense and that my theory isn't valid isn't reasoning. Not valid reasoning anyway. 

My head is not in the sand. I am fully aware of what I am doing. Someone who can't even give logical reasoning for what they say has no right to be telling other people their head's in the sand. Someone else shouldn't have to give your reasoning for you. It makes you look like you can't even communicate properly.

The vig is a derp, but James encouraged it by saying that they were fair game. It's both of their faults. James shouldn't have even made a hitlist. I don't need to have played in CR's games before to know that making a hitlist on the second day is dumb.

They wouldn't have ridden him the entire game. Eventually he would be confirmed town by someone or he would have hinted his role. Whether or not we could trust the person who confirms him is up in the air. That is all irrelevant though considering how he wasn't even given the chance to defend himself on day 2.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

Because he wasn't lynched.  He was vigged.  That is basically how the role of vig works. Sorry to break it to you.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Because he wasn't lynched.  He was vigged.  That is basically how the role of vig works. Sorry to break it to you.


Still doesn't excuse James for making a hitlist on day 2 before Rofl was even able to defend himself.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 8, 2011)

w/e it's over with....
*[vote lynch cloudkicker]*
seems suspicious and not up on the other three wagons, at least not yet.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

Lol stating two people that are suspicious to me is equal to a hitlist now? The vigi didnt have to do what i suggested. Thats the beauty of having free will and a sense of autonomy with ones role. Stop blowing what i said out of proportion. I never expected the vigi to act callously on his own given that rofl hadnt posted yet. Its quite stupid that you equate my pressuring of rofl as an act to get him killed before he had the chance to defend himself. No one can fuckin control when he comes online but himself. Cocoa what is your deal? Painting me as a bad guy all of a sudden. You have inexperience written all over you.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

*[change vote lynch aiyanah]* btw


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> Lol stating two people that are suspicious to me is equal to a hitlist now? The vigi didnt have to do what i suggested. Thats the beauty of having free will and a sense of autonomy with ones role. Stop blowing what i said out of proportion. I never expected the vigi to act callously on his own given that rofl hadnt posted yet. Its quite stupid that you equate my pressuring of rofl as an act to get him killed before he had the chance to defend himself. No one can fuckin control when he comes online but himself. Cocoa what is your deal? Painting me as a bad guy all of a sudden. You have inexperience written all over you.


Listing names and then telling vigs that they are fair game is a hitlist. Please tell me how that is not a hitlist.

I am aware that the vig didn't have to do it, but you encouraged it.

I never said there was anything wrong with pressuring Rofl. I only disagreed with your hitlist. I said it was possible that you did that to get townies killed.  Keyword possible. There is nothing stupid about that. Anything is possible.

I am aware that you cannot control when someone comes online...but that is irrelevant. You still posted a hitlist with his name on it before he even came online. 

I never said you were a bad guy. I said that you were suspicious. Everyone is suspicious in this game. You are just on tier 2 instead of tier 1. This has nothing to do about experience. You made a hitlist on day 2 and encouraged a vig to kill the people on it. That is suspicious. Derps and Mafia are suspicious. Noting possibilities =/= lack of experience


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

*vote lynch cocoa]*

people who rage at derping vigilantes are usually just mafia trying to act pro town

and you guys have been fucking arguing about this for pages now, no town player really cares enough about 1 townie dying to do that

also yeah aiyanah chiming in to defend cycloid against a random vote was weird

i still think tribulation is a good bet, he was defending tsubaki hard

also blacksmoke is acting shifty, following wagons easily and backing off just as easily, not starting any sick fires, as if trying to stay out of trouble.. saying tribulation wasn't very suspicious is strange considering the previous phase


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Listing names and then telling vigs that they are fair game is a hitlist. Please tell me how that is not a hitlist.



it becomes a hitlist when i explicitly tell the vigilante to go kill so and so. besides, how on earth are we supposed to suspect people as mafia and get the vigi to kill them if we do not point out speculation and tell the vigi that so and so "are fair game"? we CANNOT CONFIRM ANYBODY because the rules say we cannot reveal. it would be imprudent to believe any hints at face value unless circumstances become compelling enough. i merely stated aiya and rofl CAN be killed if the vigi likes, he can take his pic and what not. 

you're getting too worked up over something that isn't exactly a crippling deal for the town. the fallacy with your excuse at coming after me is that you would not have done so had rofl turned out to be mafia. this makes me think you are the vigilante himself and are just finding a scapegoat for derping. 



> I am aware that the vig didn't have to do it, but you encouraged it.



so since you encouraged the cop to investigate you, take the responsibility if he or she actually DOES do it and wastes a precious investigation on a townie (if you really ARE a townie).



> I never said there was anything wrong with pressuring Rofl. I only disagreed with your hitlist. I said it was possible that you did that to get townies killed.  Keyword possible. There is nothing stupid about that. Anything is possible.



disagree all you like, but the moment you yourself or anybody else for that matter suspects a legitimately suspicious character and inanely or otherwise eggs the vigi to get that somebody killed, you better be treating yourself or them the same hostility else you'd be a hypocrite. 



> I am aware that you cannot control when someone comes online...but that is irrelevant. You still posted a hitlist with his name on it before he even came online.



it IS relevant unless you consider your other reasons for suspecting me as mafia/anti-town/whatever as just hocus pocus pulling things out of your ass because you considered rofl's death/pressuring him while he was not online to defend himself as further fuel to your suspicion of me. btw you keep pushing the hitlist issue when in fact it never really was a hitlist. 



> I never said you were a bad guy. I said that you were suspicious. Everyone is suspicious in this game. You are just on tier 2 instead of tier 1. This has nothing to do about experience. You made a hitlist on day 2 and encouraged a vig to kill the people on it. That is suspicious. Derps and Mafia are suspicious. Noting possibilities =/= lack of experience



you didn't have to say i was a bad guy. the implication for coming at me for such a lousy over-thought reason screams stronger than an explicit verbal conviction on my guilt. and it DOES have something to do with experience. if you had more, you'd know, as amrun and shin had so easily picked up on, that those 2 names i "encouraged" the vigi to go after was nothing more than a suggestion for an open and possible course of action, a simple comment, a statement of suspicion, a scare tactic, a further pressure post, and not a hitlist. there shows the gap between your experience and theirs.


----------



## hammer (Oct 8, 2011)

[vote lynch cocoa]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Is there a wagon on me yet?



probably should be.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

*[vote lynch Cocoa]
*


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 8, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tribulation]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 8, 2011)

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]*

:33


----------



## Kei (Oct 8, 2011)

Must read everything


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2011)

i should update the phases later on today


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 8, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Aiyanah]*

This opportunity almost never presents itself.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

you guys would be daft to lynch me
*[change vote lynch cocoa]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i am and i'm *nearly 100% certain* aiya is our best lynch candidate this phase. i wasn't sure about rofl but it wasn't only me who suspected him so that wasn't just my imagination. rofl truly was suspicious. it was only very unfortunate he turned out to be town.



so your 99% hiv positive? 

I don't like how we have all these wagons all over the place, kind of unusual. Would it be possible if we can all consolidate on one person? Seems like some people just voted pretty randomly.

Like really no reasoning or little reasoning and just chalk up a huge post with accusations here and there. lol okay, try harder.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you guys would be daft to lynch me
> *[change vote lynch cocoa]*



we'd be smart to lynch you. 



RemChu said:


> so your 99% hiv positive?
> 
> I don't like how we have all these wagons all over the place, kind of unusual. Would it be possible if we can all consolidate on one person? Seems like some people just voted pretty randomly.
> 
> Like really no reasoning or little reasoning and just chalk up a huge post with accusations here and there. lol okay, try harder.



i'm personally convinced of aiya's guilt as of now. his defense is weak. he's trying to look nonchalant because he knows if he tries any harder i'll know more certainly he is mafia. i've played together with him as both town and mafia enough times to know how he works most of the time. it may not be always accurate but i'm getting a very distinct scum vibe off him in this game.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

make yourself 100% certain before you blow a lynch on me as i'm accustomed to james


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> make yourself 100% certain before you blow a l*oad* on me as i'm accustomed to james




Fixed. :ho
but damn that avy is nice aiyanah....I'd want to #%!^T#% on it too


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

meh aiyanah does tend to randomly stick up for people when he is mafia

it's possible


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

lol remchu


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

So what Aiya has like 4 
cycloid 3
mio 3 or 2
gumby2ms like 2
think coca 2 or 3
off the top of my head btw. 

We are all over the place people. We need to combine our voting power like CAPTAIN PLANET. 

Come on focus on Mio, her play style is scummy as fuck! Clearly not a town player.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> make yourself 100% certain before you blow a lynch on me as i'm accustomed to james



this is so wrong in more than 50 separate levels because only the cop and your mafia buddies know what your role is, role revealing is not allowed, and saying one should be 100% before voting to lynch another he or she suspects is the most retarded thing to say at this point.  

yup, you're certainly the perfect lynch. if i were you though, i'd keep quiet a bit more because every post you make only incriminates you further.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> So what Aiya has like 4
> cycloid 3
> mio 3 or 2
> gumby2ms like 2
> ...



you trying to deflect off aiya bs?  this will be remembered the way cycloid will be remembered.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not deflecting, I want my pressure to build on Mio like a boner of truth. I want to see her defense.

for my sick pleasure  For the town.
Really I don't care who, we just need a good lynch target. We have been on an Excellent streak so far, lets keep the momentum.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

We should probably look for anyone who purposefully didn't comment on Tsubaki btw, I know that's a bit harder to do....but it would lead to one of her nakama! in theory.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> I'm not deflecting, I want my pressure to build on Mio like a boner of truth. I want to see her defense.
> 
> for my sick pleasure  For the town.
> Really I don't care who, we just need a good lynch target. We have been on an Excellent streak so far, lets keep the momentum.



cr has already stated that mio wasn't sent a day start pm for the first phase, hence her random vote and lack of info about the game at all. that should explain her a bit. but if you want, we can push her next day phase since she no longer can make random votes without the excuse of not being in the know about the goings-on in the game. for now, since you yourself wish for cohesiveness and cooperation, place your vote on aiya and watch the curtains drop.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> We should probably look for anyone who purposefully didn't comment on Tsubaki btw, I know that's a bit harder to do....but it would lead to one of her nakama! in theory.



place a little faith in me bs. i know i'm not mio/wad/blaze level but i 99% guarantee aiya is scum. and by the looks of it, an important one at that. my emotion-sensing of his posts have never been pinged this greatly before. i'd like to believe my observation and understanding of aiya himself will not let me down.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh come on now you are deflecting on Mio bro. I just want her to give me a Boner.
a boner of her allegiance.
BUT
You seem to want to lead this lynch harder than I do, take responsibility afterwards though. I'll put my trust in your insight James kun.
*[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


just take responsibility man
if you get aiya pregnant I want to be the uncle.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Oh come on now you are deflecting on Mio bro. I just want her to give me a Boner.
> a boner of her allegiance.
> BUT
> You seem to want to lead this lynch harder than I do, take responsibility afterwards though. I'll put my trust in your insight James kun.
> ...



we'll pressure her tomorrow that's a promise. and i will take full responsibility if i fuck this up. my pride and honor rest on this aiya lynch.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

lol lots of lurkers


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

oh and while i'm at it, i think both keiichi song and awesome are worth taking a look into as well as cocoa. was the initial keiichi song suspicion on day 1 ever resolved? i remember awesome saying something about he was mafia and that we should take that however we want. that was during the early day 1 hours. i think it's reverse psychology and that he actually is mafia. haven't seen him do that before. cocoa just screams inexperience and i agree with homestuck though i missed it at first that cocoa seems too fake about his concern that rofl the townie was killed. 

will look at some other people too. cycloid may be a teammate of aiya's too that's worth keeping in mind. 

hey cocoa here i am making another hitlist. come at me.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> lol lots of lurkers



i'll bet that's them scum trying to figure out how to deal with me. should they take me out? should they plant suspicion on me for town to pounce on? decisions decisions. i welcome the cop's investigation if town wants to trust me. i also implore protection if i'm right about aiya. otherwise, i'd let any of you molest me into oblivion.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

james just wants revenge cause i got him lynched in teh glee game


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> cr has already stated that mio wasn't sent a day start pm for the first phase, hence her random vote and lack of info about the game at all. that should explain her a bit. but if you want, we can push her next day phase since she no longer can make random votes without the excuse of not being in the know about the goings-on in the game. for now, since you yourself wish for cohesiveness and cooperation, place your vote on aiya and watch the curtains drop.



keep in mind mio was active for the whole of that period and that she was informed the game had started multiple times over msn


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> james just wants revenge cause i got him lynched in teh glee game



nope. i'd have lived if i wasn't inactive throughout the entire day phase of that and i didn't even know i was already lynched.  

i didn't even know who started that lynch nor have i bothered to find out. 

resorting to cheap ad hominem defenses aiya? must be getting desperate. what have you guys decided to do with me tonight?


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> keep in mind mio was active for the whole of that period and that she was informed the game had started multiple times over msn



and now chiming in on mio? really? you haven't done anything to prove your innocence. you've only focused on shifting attention off yourself. first on me, then on cocoa with your vote, then on mio. it seems you and remchu may be in cahoots. or maybe you're just really trying hard to feed a lion with hay.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

i am simply informing you as to what happened last phase
if i wanted none of the attention i would have ended this debate long ago


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 8, 2011)

I randomly voted for aiyanah so I'll explain my reason.

My vote to aiyanah was formed after seeing his conversation with james.
Instead of defending himself, aiya instead tried to go with his suspicious ambiguous self, well he do that a lot but for now, I haven't seen any hint he has made to take the wagon off him.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

hinting at being someone else is silly, i would rather let suspicion build at this point as its more likely mafia will leave me be over night if i do


----------



## Blaze (Oct 8, 2011)

Wake up and log in


ChaosReaper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see such shitty news.

Don't give up Blaze.

Sorry guys this whole week I've been really sick.

I'll read both Coco and Aya's post to see who I want to vote for.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i am simply informing you as to what happened last phase
> if i wanted none of the attention i would have ended this debate long ago



that's not your concern. if you were a genuine townie you'd focus more on defending yourself and convincing us of your innocence since it seems you're in the lead of getting lynched. but you haven't once stated a credible defense nor even a slight rebuttal to attempt preserving your role. this means you're not a townie. 



aiyanah said:


> hinting at being someone else is silly, i would rather let suspicion build at this point as its more likely mafia will leave me be over night if i do



letting yourself die if you have a good townie role is even sillier. but i don't have to worry since you're not a townie after this exchange of posts with you this phase. you know lying and hinting a townie role isn't gonna help so you go down the road of letting suspicion roll over yourself. 

also, interesting that you mention mafia might leave you alone tonight. in case you don't notice, you're very likely getting lynched. how can you be so calm about surviving this day phase? this just makes me think further that you're part of tsubaki's mafia. they have a lynch stopper i think.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 8, 2011)

*[Vote * *Lynch aiyanah]


*I admit I have some feeling about it too. I'll take the risk.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

Blaze said:


> *[Vote * *Lynch aiyanah]
> 
> 
> *I admit I have some feeling about it too. I'll take the risk.



the risk takers are the successful ones


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

i'm suspicious of everyone who's been coming in with an excuse for being inactive

first it was awesome, now blaze

probably someone else in between but i can't rremember who


----------



## Mio (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> keep in mind mio was active for the whole of that period and that she was informed the game had started multiple times over msn


I take this as a declaration of war.

[*Vote Change Lynch aiyanah*]

You should know it was just me being too lazy to post last phase...


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> that's not your concern. if you were a genuine townie you'd focus more on defending yourself and convincing us of your innocence since it seems you're in the lead of getting lynched. but you haven't once stated a credible defense nor even a slight rebuttal to attempt preserving your role. this means you're not a townie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well what should i say james?
i'm pretty sure me telling you i am town wont change a thing in the way you approach me
i will tell you that your foregone conclusion is wrong though and any opportunistic mafia will likely hop on this lynch
gj


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I am a girl



I'm sorry Keiichi Song, forgive me?


----------



## Kei (Oct 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> I'm sorry Keiichi Song, forgive me?



Yeah, yeah, no hard problems, before you changed your set, I thought you were a girl  So no hard feelings


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

i mixed your name up with Kaitou something from another game. my bad


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

> well what should i say james?
> i'm pretty sure me telling you i am town wont change a thing in the way you approach me
> i will tell you that your foregone conclusion is wrong though and any opportunistic mafia will likely hop on this lynch
> gj



you should have been more careful about your own approach to accusations. your mistake was trying to write it off as half-serious. you've delayed being serious about being an innocent townie and no innocent townie should be doing that unless inactivity is unavoidable. that only means further that you did not think about proving your innocence above allowing suspicion to pile on you - a truly anti-town behavior. 

my foregone conclusion will only be proven wrong if you flip town, which i'm confident is a far cry. any opportunistic mafia will hop on any worthy lynch. so your sarcasm in this regard will only be heard by deaf ears.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

Mio said:


> I take this as a declaration of war.
> 
> [*Vote Change Lynch aiyanah*]
> 
> You should know it was just me being too lazy to post last phase...



nah you were playing lol
you definitely weren't too lazy to post


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> you should have been more careful about your own approach to accusations. your mistake was trying to write it off as half-serious. you've delayed being serious about being an innocent townie and no innocent townie should be doing that unless inactivity is unavoidable. that only means further that you did not think about proving your innocence above allowing suspicion to pile on you - a truly anti-town behavior.
> 
> my foregone conclusion will only be proven wrong if you flip town, which i'm confident is a far cry. any opportunistic mafia will hop on any worthy lynch. so your sarcasm in this regard will only be heard by deaf ears.


so you admit you had this conclusion before you approached me
and yet all night actions were negated
you should speak up about what exactly you know from an eventless night


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

it seems my internet connection is coughing up blood again. i take this as a sign that i've done my part for now and that i need to take a much needed rest. 

don't fail me town as i won't fail you.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> so you admit you had this conclusion before you approached me
> and yet all night actions were negated
> you should speak up about what exactly you know from an eventless night



but before i leave i must answer this. if an absence of quotation marks leaves you incapable of comprehending sarcasm then i apologize.


----------



## Mio (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> nah you were playing lol
> you definitely weren't too lazy to post


Indeed, I was busy doing something else... no time for mafia 

Anyway, this is silly 

Posting or not posting last phase doesn't really change anything.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> but before i leave i must answer this. if an absence of quotation marks leaves you incapable of comprehending sarcasm then i apologize.



thats why we have emotes james


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

Shima kun any thoughts?
*lights a smoke*


----------



## God (Oct 8, 2011)

you are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for lynching me


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

sick a duck


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> *vote lynch cocoa]*
> 
> people who rage at derping vigilantes are usually just mafia trying to act pro town
> 
> ...


Do you really want my reasoning? It is quite true that I am not mad at all. I was bored and I wanted to write something that I knew would draw a negative response. I wanted to argue with someone and entertain myself. That is accomplished. Go ahead and vote to lynch me. I already knew this entire thing would make me a suspect. If you guys do lynch me then I can laugh at town. 



Jαmes said:


> it becomes a hitlist when i explicitly tell the vigilante to go kill so and so. besides, how on earth are we supposed to suspect people as mafia and get the vigi to kill them if we do not point out speculation and tell the vigi that so and so "are fair game"? we CANNOT CONFIRM ANYBODY because the rules say we cannot reveal. it would be imprudent to believe any hints at face value unless circumstances become compelling enough. i merely stated aiya and rofl CAN be killed if the vigi likes, he can take his pic and what not.
> 
> you're getting too worked up over something that isn't exactly a crippling deal for the town. the fallacy with your excuse at coming after me is that you would not have done so had rofl turned out to be mafia. this makes me think you are the vigilante himself and are just finding a scapegoat for derping.
> 
> ...


I am no longer interested in this, but I will respond since you put so much time into your post. I don't feel like separating the quotes sorry if that bothers you. 

Part 1 of your quote:Yes, it does become a hitlist. You don't say they are fair game when they haven't even defended themselves yet, especially on day 2. Make a suspicion list not a hitlist.

Part 2: I never implied that. I would have scolded you regardless. You don't randomly mark people for death on the second day. What if they were super important town roles? 

Part 3:They would have had to investigate me sometime anyway. I will take responsibility if it makes you happy. 

Part 4:I shall. Since I never egg vigs to kill anyone unless they are confirmed mafia. So I don't have to worry about becoming a hypocrite. 

Part 5:It is irrelevant since you made a hitlist before he even came to defend himself. You can say its not a hitlist all you want...it's still a hitlist.

Part 6:I felt it made things more interesting. I also like to punish people for actions like that. 

Not really. It shows lack of experience on your part since you didn't expect a town vig to actually kill the people on your list. Also, I already knew what their reasoning was. Hence why I said in one of my posts that I knew what I was doing. It has nothing to do with my experience. It has to do with my personality. As I already explained...I wanted to argue with someone and I did. I am satisfied.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

^ somone is a bomb...? <.< any bomb mafia roles?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 8, 2011)

Risktakers at least try...not doing anything is being a pussy.



Homestuck said:


> i'm suspicious of everyone who's been coming in with an excuse for being inactive
> 
> first it was awesome, now blaze
> 
> probably someone else in between but i can't rremember who


But I'm not inactive I've been posting since the first phase.


I was talking about late posting since most of the votes/posts have been done it seems.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Do you want me to be a bomb?


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah i'm talking about making excuses though, or basically just mentioning things that have been keeping you occupied outside the game

people who talk like that are just suspicious 

like deathsaur just popping in to tell us he had taken a nap, and did nothing else but place his vote.

it.s... suspicious 

like some sense of guilt makes people think they have to cover up for themselves pre-emptively, when no one had even asked them what they had bee doing anyway


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> yeah i'm talking about making excuses though, or basically just mentioning things that have been keeping you occupied outside the game
> 
> people who talk like that are just suspicious
> 
> ...


I have seen many mafia do this...so I agree with you.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

i could be a bomb, but last time i claimed that i still got lynched because the other option was lb
no one ever lynches lb ://///////////


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> yeah i'm talking about making excuses though, or basically just mentioning things that have been keeping you occupied outside the game
> 
> people who talk like that are just suspicious
> 
> ...



this is a worthwhile post
btw, get naruko to unban you from teh fc's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i could be a bomb, but last time i claimed that i still got lynched because the other option was lb
> *no one ever lynches lb* ://///////////


Not true I have seen it happen.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> this is a worthwhile post
> btw, get naruko to unban you from teh fc's ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



she keeps saying she's going to but conveniently forgets to get around to it 

yoiu will have to perform sexual favours for her aiyanah

all of the sexual favours, all of them


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

I am quite displeased...you never responded to what I said to you Home.


----------



## Gig (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I know who not to vote for (Xerces) though I have no idea who to vote for


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I am quite displeased...you never responded to what I said to you Home.




i never saw anything

what is it?


----------



## God (Oct 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GIG]*


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Gig said:


> Well I know who not to vote for (Xerces) have no idea who to vote for though


Nothing so far.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i never saw anything
> 
> what is it?


----------



## Gig (Oct 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH GIG]*



CUBEY! :33

[*Vote LYNCH CUBEY*]



Cocoa said:


> Nothing so far.


I'll just go for Cubey then. As a wiseman once said if you be in doubt or it be the first of many days lynch he who is most cubic among you


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Gig said:


> CUBEY! :33
> 
> [*Vote LYNCH CUBEY*]
> 
> ...


Too bad Cubey isn't on the list of people playing.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

lol what did you want me to say to this cocoa?



Cocoa said:


> Do you really want my reasoning? It is quite true that I am not mad at all. I was bored and I wanted to write something that I knew would draw a negative response. I wanted to argue with someone and entertain myself. That is accomplished. Go ahead and vote to lynch me. I already knew this entire thing would make me a suspect. If you guys do lynch me then I can laugh at town.


----------



## Gig (Oct 8, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Too bad Cubey isn't on the list of people playing.


Then my lynch shall transcend the very frabric of threads and games, causing him to be slayed somewhere else


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm sorry guys, I've been away from a computer for a pretty long time and haven't been able to post.

I'll check back and read the thread, but if someone also wants to give me a quick rundown then that would be appreciated as well. :3


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> lol what did you want me to say to this cocoa?


"Acknowledged." That's all you had to say. 



Gig said:


> Then my lynch shall transcend the very frabric of threads and games, causing him to be slayed somewhere else


That's so maniacal!


----------



## Gig (Oct 8, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> "Acknowledged." That's all you had to say.
> 
> That's so maniacal!



You mean it would be if not for the fact the victim in question is Cubey


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Gig said:


> You mean it would be if not for the fact the victim in question is Cubey


Cubey needs love and support after being released from his ban...and you want to kill him. That's not very gentlemanly.


----------



## Sajin (Oct 8, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cocoa]*

Pretty much like last phase, I don't know what to think of aiyanah and Cocoa is doing pretty much the same thing Tsubaki was.

Also



Cocoa said:


> Why do the vigs have to be massive derps in every game I play? Do not vig kill anyone unless they are confirmed mafia! This is what investigations are for! James you are on my list for asking our vigs to kill unconfirmed people.



If you somehow turn out to be town, this is the most terrible advice I've seen in any mafia game ever, and I've seen a lot.
Might as well tell the doctor to only shield confirmed townies


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

You clearly never read my reasoning Sajin. I can't blame you though. Go ahead.


----------



## Sajin (Oct 8, 2011)

Your hitlist reasoning (which has nothing to do with your original post by the way)? Vig has a mind of his own, so if he follows a suggestion, then he either had that target in mind to begin with, or felt incapable of making that decision on his own. It was his choice either way. 

Rofl was actually a good candidate to begin with at that point, and this phase could have quite probably went with few discussion as everyone would vote to lynch him (vig kills can help the town even if they hit a townie, fyi), but that's besides the point.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

No explanations/summaries? Alright, then. D:

I have some faith in James. He's pressured aiya rather well, and has defended himself against Cocoa adequately. I haven't read too much of Cocoa's argument, but I feel that both he and James are town. They're both putting effort in regardless.

Based on James' points of aiya deflecting attention and backtracking, this is really the only vote that makes any sense to me. 

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

The apostle according to James,
James 1:4-45

"Guys trust me on this, I'm pretty sure 100% Aiyanah is mafia"

-Amen

and they rose up and casted stones on the whore.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

remchu is calling me a whore now ;_;
my feelins ;_____;


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Your hitlist reasoning (which has nothing to do with your original post by the way)? Vig has a mind of his own, so if he follows a suggestion, then he either had that target in mind to begin with, or felt incapable of making that decision on his own. It was his choice either way.
> 
> Rofl was actually a good candidate to begin with at that point, and this phase could have quite probably went with few discussion as everyone would vote to lynch him (vig kills can help the town even if they hit a townie, fyi), but that's besides the point.


Wrong. My main reasoning is in Homestruck's last post in this thread. He quoted it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

no i didn't mean it in a literal sense ._. 
I'm sure you're very loyal


----------



## Kei (Oct 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> The apostle according to James,
> James 1:4-45
> 
> "Guys trust me on this, I'm pretty sure 100% Aiyanah is mafia"
> ...



Amen

*[vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> no i didn't mean it in a literal sense ._.
> I'm sure you're very loyal



hehehehehe, i'll remember this


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 8, 2011)

lynching aiyanah in a CR game. shivers. too many memories.


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2011)

And so come back from a darkout and see cubey has cubied himself back to life in the 3rd day... Ivy has told me [the role] to use it's power on....


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> lynching aiyanah in a CR game. shivers. too many memories.



dont be shy, you'll only lose 3 phases to this


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> hehehehehe, i'll remember this



I was going to rep you with something cute, but im 24'd :<
by cute I mean a whore with her legs spread out for all to see :ho


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

sounds cute :33


----------



## Juri (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't fall for the trap Rem. Burn the witch!!! 

*[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Don't fall for the trap Rem. Burn the wizard!!!
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


dont get trapped


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot ivy used her powers on me... So I am now in the game...


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 8, 2011)

so asuming cr is now cr?? or cr is generic?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

cr is in the game????


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2011)

Sadly yes... The power of deus ex machina wills it so


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

CR is aiyanah guilty?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

remchu makes me want to wear a darth wooser ava


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm going to go all out and take all you scums down in one go


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2011)

*.......lurking......*

I'm going to follow James simply for his conviction in this lynch. 

*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 8, 2011)

Good morning guys
so who we lynching


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2011)

Vote Lynch Cubey

 might aswell lynch the strongest player in the game


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> The apostle according to James,
> James 1:4-45
> 
> "Guys trust me on this, I'm pretty sure 100% Aiyanah is mafia"
> ...



Amen.

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2011)

lol I voted for James. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## Gig (Oct 8, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Vote Lynch Cubey
> 
> might aswell lynch the strongest player in the game



Strongest please, he is lynched merely because we need a sacriface for the Gods so that they don't troll our games


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 8, 2011)

ChaosReaper, are you part of the town? Or the mafia? Or are you an independent?

What exactly are your winning conditions?


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 8, 2011)

not sure but he probably would be independent. can't ruin his own game.

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*
better work this time


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

that is why I am really voting for aiyanah

just to see if it works


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

why do you guys love to try lynching me in cr's games now?
it was never like this till like the 5th game or something :///


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

Because you wouldn't die in that last one.


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2011)

Cubert has already shown us he can't be killed... Sure he's the butmonkey of mafia games but maybe just maybe cubey has touched us all with his inspirational will. Truly because of that... And the fact that me being in the game would be to crazy to happen... Since I know all your roles and what not. I shall lend cubert my role...


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Because you wouldn't die in that last one.



what makes you think i'll die here?


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2011)

Now how to bring back cubey without looking like a cheap cop out.... I got it...


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

Last time you didn't die because you were mafia.

You must be mafia again.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

if i am mafia then there is a lot more i have at my disposal to make this process more painful than it should ever have to be for you cute little townies
i was thinking of directing my rage at mafia this game but they are now a non-issue
if you were the doc who would you protect?


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 8, 2011)

you do have a point. If I'm doctor day 1 I usually protect lb, aiyanah etc because they are action magnets.


----------



## Scar (Oct 8, 2011)

>Ivy brings the host into the game as a player.

>CR brings in another player to take his place. 

>No write up for any of this


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

lol priyai rai ^


----------



## Scar (Oct 8, 2011)

Your momma


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2011)

very well then... ive been told to neg someone right now... might take a while since im going to go crazy awesome and explain the 4th walls now...


----------



## Blaze (Oct 8, 2011)

Give a side neg to Cubey too.




Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *.......lurking......*
> 
> I'm going to follow James simply for his conviction in this lynch.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch James]*


This made me


----------



## Gig (Oct 8, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Cubert has already shown us he can't be killed... Sure he's the butmonkey of mafia games but maybe just maybe cubey has touched us all with his inspirational will. Truly because of that... And the fact that me being in the game would be to crazy to happen... Since I know all your roles and what not. I shall lend cubert my role...





ChaosReaper said:


> Now how to bring back cubey without looking like a cheap cop out.... I got it...



This is what happens when the one with absolute power is a troll


----------



## Scar (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope i'm getting negged


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks again Amrun for being so cooperative.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 8, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Thanks again Amrun for being so cooperative.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

You only have to read the post replying to Home.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

cr, can't say i didn't expect something like this to happen


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> cr, can't say i didn't expect something like this to happen


I never expected that to happen. It is quite interesting.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I never expected that to happen. It is quite interesting.



reminiscing his past games, he does have the tendency to make stuff like this happen  

oh cr


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 8, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> reminiscing his past games, he does have the tendency to make stuff like this happen
> 
> oh cr


This gives me ideas for my own games in the future...


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok i read back from when i was on last

my thoughts so far: 1) this game is confusing as hell 2) the no write ups to "actions" is odd 3)cocoa is standing out a lot, this could be good or a potentially bad thing 4) *[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]* tradition


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2011)

*DayPhase Neg*

*Welcome To Sector C...*










​
The Scene goes to where it ended....

CR: Welcome to Sector C...

Abel in shock...

CR: Step inside...

Abel thinks...

Abel: Its beautiful... I wasnt expected it to look this nice... from the rumors i was expecting it to be a hellhole...

CR: lol it seems you are shocked... seems like you expected something else... Expected it to be a DARK and crime ridden place didnt you?

Abel: Yeah sort off...

CR: maybe if you were in Platmans sector maybe but here everything is nice and safe...

CR flys towards the palace on top...

CR: Lets go...

Abel: Yeah...

Abel Follows CR... Abel looks down and sees people...
Abel: Their are people here?

CR: Yeah their are... we call them "Townies" they live in these sectors....

Abel: So... just curious... what are these sectors for?

CR smiles...

CR: Seems like its up to me to fill you in.... We are the Mafia Gamers Corps... our duty is to protect these places...

Abel: How?

CR: By "hosting" what else? their are over 26 sectors in this internet... so that means as a host we must guard a sector from the scums that lurk in there... but we are given partner to help us out... its rare that someone can join in as a newbie and be assigned a master to help them out this quick... they mostly put you in teams with other newbies like the hope bros and from their you rank up...

Abel: I see... but what does this have to do with mafia games?

CR: Lets see... if i can tell you about this... have you heard of the 4th walls?

Abel: Yeah i have... think i saw it one time on the internet. and in a mafia game before... but didnt think much of it...

CR: I see... the 4th walls are very real... the first 3 walls are of fiction... but this wall is of reality... its our job to overlook the other walls and make sure they dont much of the "other side" if they knew that there lied another world they would surely try to break it... can you imagine every monster known from fiction being freed and unleashed on the real world? 

Abel: Yeah would be pretty crazy...

CR: I know what your thinking but wait if the real world is the 4th wall? then what is this? Surely its the internet? but the reality is... this is the true 4th wall... yes yes i know the so called real 4th wall is us sitting infront of a computer... but thats where these rings come in handy... It can transport us into in the internet for us to guard this place...

Abel: I see... but how do people like people like deadpool break the 4th wall?

CR: Simple... a long time ago... their were a group of people called the RAGERS... It is said that the reason they raged was because they had the power to see the future... their rage broke through the gateway and made its way to the other dimensions of the the 4th walls... those who could hear that rage were given the power to break the 4th wall... its because of that power... that the guardians were pushed to put a end to them to make sure no more people from fiction could break the 4th wall... or better yet... make use of its full potiential and break into the 4th wall... thats why they were tooken out... in a massacre... but one of them surived the massacre... anways we are here

CR and Abel head into the palace inside....
Abel: Wow... is this our headquarters?

CR: Yeah... you can call it that... but you may call it home...

CR heads into a room with a big screen that shows planets and and abel follows...

CR: Lets see how the walls are doing while ive been away...

Abel: Whats this? 

CR: this Sectors 1-3rd Walls...  Some hosts would like to patrol theirs sectors and the planets to see if they see some scum activity... But i think having cameras watching them and only making my move when i see scum activity is more simpler...

Abel: What are these planets?

CR: As i told you our job is to host this sector... even that... We call hosting the 1-3 walls "Mafia Games"... their must always be a order and chaos... because of that we use these "Mafia Games" to preserve that law... We make bad guys do bad things and good guys to try to stop them... we cant tip the favor... they must always be in war... Who ever wins is up to fate... Its funny.... we are like gods to them... Yet we are as human as they are... 

Abel sees the worlds ranked...

*Comics Section Mafia game 1: The X-Men-"Completed",Comics Section Mafia Game 2: Worlds Finest "Completed",Comics Section Mafia Game 3: Spiderman Completed,Comics Section Mafia Game 4: Megaman Universe "Completed", Comics Section Mafia Game 5: Mortal Kombat "Completed".... Comics Section Mafia Game 6: Capcom Rising ??????...............*

Abel: whats with these completed signs for these planets? and why isnt the last one showing up?

CR: If its completed... it means that their is no scum activity in there and its safe... thats it... the last game isnt important so dont mind it...

Abel: I also notice 2 other ones here... 

CR: Those 2 other ones were from my former partner before he asked for a transfer.. thats it... anyways tell me... did she tell you?

Abel: Who? Aiyanah?

CR: Hahahaha! that rafaella and her crazy trap body... but no... I meant off April....

Abel: Oh... no... I dont think she did... though my memory is a little hazy it happened to fast...

CR clenches his fists.....

CR: I see... 

Abel: did she mean alot to you?

CR: Huh?....

Just then the alarms ring off...

CR: it seems theirs a scum in our sectors... this is your day newbie. its time to put you through the test. lets see how you do...

Abel: Wait do these rings give me a power?

CR: Off course... Its like a green lantern ring dont you remember? You just need some imagination... your willpower will do the rest... just believe...

Abel: I see...

Abel thinks...

Abel: this is like a green lantern plot... just without the green lanterns...

In the screen a guy is runnin...

???: Damn it... I knew it was a bad idea to try stealing something from this section...

CR: Lets go...


----------



## Aries (Oct 8, 2011)

Scene Changes back to the avengers who have just beat the manslaves...

LB: Impressive... not even a scratch on you...

Sajin: Got more?

LB: I do... but this has gone long enough...

Just then a noise is heard...

*Ive FINALLY ARRIVED HERE!!!...*

Gig: what the?

Xerces: Cubey found us...

Cubey: Have no fear Cubey is here!!!

Cubey runs to the palace and slips on a bannana that sends him flying to a wall ....

Sajin: Where have you been Cubey? 

Cubey: I was taking a piss and then when i tried coming out of the bathroom i saw that the handle was gone... it was like someone sabotaged it for me not to go... luckily i found a way out of their. and hurried to your location the moment i found a map to your location...

Gig: Xerces I thought you said you got rid of the maps?

Xerces: Hey i didnt know about their being a extra... what about you... i thought you said he wouldnt be capable of getting out of the room?

Gig: He's a Cube. thats the only way i can explain what happened...

LB: Thats enough... look into my eyes and bow down...

LBs necklace starts to glow aswell as her eyes...

The Avengers bow down to LB...

LB: Thats more like it... huh? 

Sajin struggling to not bow down...

LB: Impressive... your not bowing... your resisting my charms... impressive... but for how long can you? your going to have to bow down to your queen... 

Sajin: You bastard... I wont bow down...

Just then... Cubey appears behind LB...

LB: !?

Cubey: Falcon PUNCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cubey Punches LB in the face that sends her flying...

Awesome: Holy shit! that was awesome!!!

LB: what the?..... i didnt even notice him get behind me... i let my guard down...

Cubey: Dont hurt my NAKAMAS....

WAD: Cubey... is that you?

Gig: my caculations say... no theirs no way Cubey can be giving us this much badass aura... 


Cubey: Next time Cubey Wont be a good boy and let you live for what you did....

LB thinks...

LB: Even though i let my guard down... theirs no way he should be acting like this is normal... my charms are a area wide effect... anyone who sees me when my abilities are activated should be madly in love with me... they should be doing what i ask so it could please me... but it didnt effect him at all... Is there more to him then meets the eye?

then....cubey drops down

Cubey:... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU... my arm... it hurts... man it hurts so badly... why did i do it? it hurts....

Gig: nevermind... Cubey's still cubey... seems like hes done...

LB:....

Xerces: let us go you witch...

LB: Why hey there my love. seems your still not happy i betrayed you arent you? Xerces... or should I say Former King....

Xerces: Ill make you pay...

LB: shame your on your knees... seems ive played with you guys enough... Just do the right thing and join me...

Sajin: no...

LB: I know all about you Sajin... or should i say former...

Sajin: Stop!... How do you know of my secret...

LB: I know lots of things Sajin... its my hobby of mines to know things everywhere in these sectors... I know all about the Avengers... people talk... and i have lots of connections... though dont know much of this cubey person... then again hes nobody... But what i cant understand is how are you resisting me Sajin... I never got why you left... Maybe I should Found out... Lets take a closer look to your heart... you cant hide what you feel...

LBs necklace makes a aura of energy that sourrounds Sajin...

LB: Now... Let me see!!!

Sajin: Damn it...

LB starts seeing visions...

LB: what the...

Just then LB sees a female in there... the female looks back with tears falling...

???: Im... sorry Sajin....

Sajin: Thats enough!!! 

sajin transforms into his Furry form...

Just then the visions stop....LB falls to her knees....

LB: so thats why.... alright then stop.... Ive given up... I shall release your friends from my control.... you are free to go sajin... but you wont be able to find her... not without my help.... im willing to help... 

Sajin: why should I believe you?

LB thinks...

LB: so this is why i was given this... 

flashback....

???: Here LB before I leave... your going to need this... it will come in handy...

the mysterious person with a hood on hands over to LB a heartshape item to LB...

LB: whats this? 

???: The Key to your success...

LB: seems like junk...

???: You'll see... ha ill be taking my leave... It was nice talkin to you again...

LB: maybe next time you can come in person... instead of pulling a darth sideous on me and let someone else do your work...

???: maybe next time...

FlashBack end...

LB: i have this...

LB takes out a heartshape item...

Sajin: where do you get that?

LB: a gift... so how about a trade... this for your services?

Sajin: Very well...

Scene Changes to CR and Abel finding the person...

CR: we found you scum...

Abel: now prepare to get your asskicked...

???: Damn it... mala surte for me it seems...

Scene Changes to Gumby finding marcos body...

Gumby: Marcos... who did this to you... 

Gumby then notices that the libary has been burned down...

Gumby: damn it... I knew i shouldnt have left... why... it had to go like this...

Gumby contacts the mafia corps...

gumby: I have some sad news to tell you....

Gumby-[double the power]-Cokie the clown has been negged by ScarMask. tune in next write up to find out how...

*Well seems RL is being a bitch to me... Im about to go so you guys can keep continuing the phase... but at the same time. send me your night actions aswell so when i get back i can make a double write up and start the phase again tomorrow... sorry guys*


----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> tune in next write up to find out how...
> 
> *Well seems RL is being a bitch to me... Im about to go so you guys can keep continuing the phase... but at the same time. send me your night actions aswell so when i get back i can make a double write up and start the phase again tomorrow... sorry guys*


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

so liek...did i die or did i live?
kehehehehehe


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 8, 2011)

why was i killed
i didn't really do anything


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 8, 2011)

What is the current vote tally?


----------



## Scar (Oct 8, 2011)

Seems like Cokie always has a hater killin his ass early on in games 

Does this mean we're allowed to post until nightphase ends?


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Oct 8, 2011)

It's like I'm avoiding this game like the plague.

This game truly is hosted by CR. Some force keeps me away from being active in his games.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

that's cause you're mafia


----------



## Awesome (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't even know if my role is useful tbh. 

If someone gives me a recap I promise to be more active :33


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

this is less than most first phases
go read up brah


----------



## Awesome (Oct 8, 2011)

It's work though


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, my role was hax~ 
It can make the moderator join the game~!


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 9, 2011)

my role died. my soul weeps.....for cokie? nm it's passed.

so I thought cubey the role is dead? or is just the player representing them dead? confused.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 9, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> my role died. *my soul weeps.....for cokie? nm it's passed.*
> so I thought cubey the role is dead? or is just the player representing them dead? confused.



i'm thinking people are starting to hate me


----------



## brolmes (Oct 9, 2011)

chaosreaper leaving and just telling us to talk for a while and then end the night phase without him.. reminds me of being a child while the parents went out 

he just trusts us to go to sleep at some point, i mean are we really supposed to tuck ourselves in tonight or what

when do we stop talking?

and who's getting/got lynched?


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 9, 2011)

I will end the phase.

I am authoritative as fuck.

Or we could get Xerces to do it. 

He is very official, too.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 9, 2011)

Seriously, who has the best wagon right now? I don't feel like reading back through that dramafest


----------



## hammer (Oct 9, 2011)

so like cr cring?


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2011)

Think of this phase as a dayphase inside a nightphase. Not everyone has voted


----------



## hammer (Oct 9, 2011)

whats your point?  just tell us who gets lynched


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2011)

And where would the fun go?  I like it this way. Rage is funny


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyways I've been told to make 2 more actions. Will do them along with the end of the dayphase when I wake up


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm still waiting on a vote tally. Fuck it *[VOTE LYNCH whoever has the most votes right now]* I'm going back to sleep now


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 9, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Aiya]*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 9, 2011)

A day phase in our night phase, classic cr.

xhibit.jpg


----------



## Scar (Oct 9, 2011)

This is the best game I've played in a while, keep it up CR


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 9, 2011)

@ Amrun



I don't know why it didn't work for you before...I copy and pasted it...


----------



## Amrun (Oct 9, 2011)

You seriously want a response to that? SERIOUSLY?

a) You can pretend that you were derping on purpose for a negative response, but that is clearly not the case.  You were flabbergasted at the negative attention and did not understand it until it was explicitly spelled out for you.  Now you are just trying to save face.  Reactionfishing can be a great tactic, but you clearly weren't trying to achieve anything pro-town.

b) Your best defense against James' perfectly valid point is that he isn't as EXPERIENCED as you?  James has been playing mafia here more than twice as long as you have been a member on this forum.  No matter how many times you exchange points with him, James will still be right, because you're both just repeating the same things and James was right to begin with.  In fact, directing vigilantes CAN be an underhanded tactic, in some situations, but in games like this, it is usually just as straight forward as James is making it: naming suspects.  Your entire argument stems from the premise that James is town, but yet you use it as a way to push him as mafia, and it's all quite fishy.


----------



## hammer (Oct 9, 2011)

vigilantie kill amrun hes suspect


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 9, 2011)

Amrun said:


> You seriously want a response to that? SERIOUSLY?
> 
> a) You can pretend that you were derping on purpose for a negative response, but that is clearly not the case.  You were flabbergasted at the negative attention and did not understand it until it was explicitly spelled out for you.  Now you are just trying to save face.  Reactionfishing can be a great tactic, but you clearly weren't trying to achieve anything pro-town.
> 
> b) Your best defense against James' perfectly valid point is that he isn't as EXPERIENCED as you?  James has been playing mafia here more than twice as long as you have been a member on this forum.  No matter how many times you exchange points with him, James will still be right, because you're both just repeating the same things and James was right to begin with.  In fact, directing vigilantes CAN be an underhanded tactic, in some situations, but in games like this, it is usually just as straight forward as James is making it: naming suspects.  Your entire argument stems from the premise that James is town, but yet you use it as a way to push him as mafia, and it's all quite fishy.


You make many wrong assumptions. I did it on purpose knowing that someone would give a negative response to it. I wanted to entertain myself with an argument with whoever responded first. It's quite typical that you don't believe me. Most people are too ignorant to understand that people do things like this and know the results beforehand. You are too used to being around the same kind of people.

I was never flabbergasted or surprised by anything you guys said. Don't flatter yourself. Oh look another assumption. I did understand it beforehand. I didn't need it spelled out. It was all part of how I wanted the conversation to go. I am not trying to save face. I felt like giving you the facts. If you don't want to accept them then go ahead and keep your head in the sand. I was achieving self-satisfaction. It's not like I harmed town by doing it. 

You missed the point again. I wasn't really taking anything I said to James to heart. I enjoy starting arguments with people since I find them entertaining. I had no goal in mind when I targeted James. So please stop assuming that I think he is mafia or I had some higher goal in what I did. You are trying to rationalize my reasoning too much. It was for entertainment nothing more. I guess next time I won't bother explaining my real reasoning to an ignorant close minded person like you. You didn't disappoint. I knew you would respond this way.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 9, 2011)

So basically you're just wasting time for no reason?

I don't know what the point of talking to you is.  When you're proven wrong, you were just baiting people waiting for an argument to happen.  You've set this up so you can pretend to have the upper hand no matter which way the "argument" goes, and it is really stupid.  You never had a leg to stand on, and whether you claim you did that on purpose or not, it's still dumb.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 9, 2011)

Amrun said:


> So basically you're just wasting time for no reason?
> 
> I don't know what the point of talking to you is.  When you're proven wrong, you were just baiting people waiting for an argument to happen.  You've set this up so you can pretend to have the upper hand no matter which way the "argument" goes, and it is really stupid.  You never had a leg to stand on, and whether you claim you did that on purpose or not, it's still dumb.


I may have wasted an hour or so of your time, but mine wasn't wasted. I use this forum as a means of entertainment. This is no different than spending my time on a video game or watching a television show. All of those can be considered a waste of time and yet people still do it. Entertainment in itself can be considered a waste of time, but it's quite necessary for everyone. Entertainment helps us deal with stress and other issues. Everyone has something they use as entertainment. Mine is just different than yours.

Yes, I did bait you. I never pretended to have an "upper hand". I have lots of experience with human interaction and I can always predict how people will react to what I say or do. It wasn't hard. How is it stupid if I got what I wanted out of it?

How is it dumb if I got what I wanted out of it? It would only count as dumb if I was negatively affected by this...in which case I wasn't. You just have to accept that there are people who have odd interests. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 9, 2011)

lol

10characters


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 9, 2011)

Amrun said:


> lol
> 
> 10characters


Did I really make you laugh?


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 9, 2011)

cocoa you know stirring shit up like that is not going to help town in any way. it's just going to add to confusion and quite frankly will alert people that you're a troll who doesn't need to be taken seriously. plus it's gonna make you a liability since town doesn't need a selfish self-satisfying egomaniac. you say you just wanted to entertain yourself by presenting nonsensical blabber tinged with a facade of intellect, but nobody is going to be the dumber by actually believing that. amrun's right, you're just baiting people for a response because your initial tactic blew up in your face, saying this was your intention all along and that you know how people are gonna react and blah blah psychosocial bullshit to save yourself from the shame of looking stupid in front of the more experienced participants. won't blame you for trying though if you're mafia, but if you're town, you just pathetically showed your true colors. you're just a child.


----------



## Kei (Oct 9, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey there my nakama. Anyways seems not much has happened since I woke up.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2011)

who got lynched


----------



## Scar (Oct 9, 2011)

Chibason was lynched afaik  

If not then we fail as a town


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2011)

i was lynched cause you're all bitches


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i was lynched cause you're all bitches



you can cry in a corner you scum


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2011)

die quietly james


----------



## Chibason (Oct 9, 2011)

I meant to log in 12 hours ago and vote for the most obvious Scum, but I forgot so I'll do it now

*[Vote Lynch CloudKicker]*


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> die quietly james



calling for your mafia reinforcement to take action i see.  well i won't say i did not expect it.


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2011)

Also msal has asked to replaced him. Told me to much has gone by for him to catch up in the 2nd dayphase... But yes cubey will be taking ALS place so that means I'll have to find a way to cop out my role... To be a host again


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 9, 2011)

inb4 cubey gets lynched the next day phase.


----------



## Kei (Oct 9, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Hey there my nakama. Anyways seems not much has happened since I woke up.



Yo Chaos


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2011)

Cubey maybe... But supercubey prime is another story James


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 9, 2011)

It will happen without fail.


----------



## Marco (Oct 9, 2011)

And when you least expect it.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 9, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> cocoa you know stirring shit up like that is not going to help town in any way. it's just going to add to confusion and quite frankly will alert people that you're a troll who doesn't need to be taken seriously. plus it's gonna make you a liability since town doesn't need a selfish self-satisfying egomaniac. you say you just wanted to entertain yourself by presenting nonsensical blabber tinged with a facade of intellect, but nobody is going to be the dumber by actually believing that. amrun's right, you're just baiting people for a response because your initial tactic blew up in your face, saying this was your intention all along and that you know how people are gonna react and blah blah psychosocial bullshit to save yourself from the shame of looking stupid in front of the more experienced participants. won't blame you for trying though if you're mafia, but if you're town, you just pathetically showed your true colors. you're just a child.


Stirring up crap is fun.  It's a game don't get so bent out of shape about it. I troll once in my NF career and I am a horrible person for it.  

I am far from an self-satisfying egomaniac.  There was nothing wrong with what I did. It's the internet and this is a game. You are taking this out of proportion. Unless you are trying to troll me.  How am I creating a facade of intellect? What I said was true. Even mentioning intellect in this is just hilarious. 

Like most common people you make incorrect assumptions. It never blew up in my face. I knew it would happen and wanted it to happen. Thus there was no blowing up. 

Nope more assumptions. What I said is true. You are not used to people doing that and that is why you make such assumptions. Close minded people like you are amusing. 

True colors?  You think you can see someone's true colors over the internet while they are playing a game that revolves around deception? Wow...you are either trolling or you are really dumb. You know nothing about me and you will never know anything about me. 

That doesn't make me a child at all. You're pathetic.  Thanks for the laughs. Anyone getting all bent out of shape from what I did needs to grow up. I do hope you aren't serious.


----------



## Scar (Oct 9, 2011)

Chibason said:


> I meant to log in 12 hours ago and vote for the most obvious Scum, but I forgot so I'll do it now
> 
> *[Vote Lynch CloudKicker]*



Very mafia like to vote a player simply because they have voted you 

You usually have some logical reads by now, what's going on brother?

I will vote to lynch you every phase this game you sorry excuse for scum 

You think i'm joking but i'm on to you


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 9, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Cocoa]*


----------



## Mio (Oct 9, 2011)

[*Vote Change Lynch Cocoa*]

Annoying.


----------



## Scar (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2011)

So who has the vote tally


----------



## illmatic (Oct 9, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Cocoa]*


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 9, 2011)

Go ahead and vote lynch a townie.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2011)

if you insist....


*[change vote lynch Cocoa]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2011)

if only their was a vote tally. cant tell whos the person getting lynched anymore... damn internet


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2011)

also im going to spam this to get to the other page. seems i have to find another way to take myself out of the game


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2011)

guess its up to super troll to end the phase


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2011)

*The End Of The DayPhase​*
*What is Art?*









​
The scene starts off with CR and Abel confronting the scum...

CR: seems you've heard about me?

???: oh off course I have. Who hasn't? The legends of you are quite heavenly discussed in the scum community sir CR... We know all about you and that platinum... Your rivalry with him is discussed in the whole sectors... Who is the strongest? Man those debates take me back...

Abel: um...

???: who's the new kid?

Abel: I'm his partner.

???: partner? Wonder how long this one might last...

CR: that's enough you scum. I think we've been generous enough to let you speak. But it's time to take you in...

Abel: finally some action. I want to test this ring out. If it's like a green lantern it should be awesome. Hope I don't knock out... Sort of getting sleepy...

CR: alright newbie. This is your first mission. Capture this scum..

???: you got to be kidding me... Your sending a newbie to go after me? Seems like I'll be able to escape this after all...

Abel focuses his hand towards the scum and thinks...

Abel: just like a green lantern ring... Just a little imagination...

???: what's the kid doing sleeping? Ha you should be the one going after me CR. Because of him I'm going to...

Before he can finish his sentence. Abels ring starts to glow with green aura and a boxing glove fist comes out and hits the scum which sends him flying towards building...

Abel: I did it... Awesome!!! I can get used to this.

CR: then you should start now as he's getting away...

Abel: crap

Abel flys towards the building and sees the scum running...

Abel: hey your not going to get away.

Abel chases after the scum and the scene changes to gumby who's just finished telling what happened...

Gumby: seems like the elite scumhunter force will be here in a while... But why would someone take you out... Were you onto something?

Gumby looks at the building that was once covered in flames.

Gumby: seems the rain has washed away the flames... I'll have to check it out...

Gumby heads to the building...

Gumby: huh? That's wierd... Nothing here was burned... No... The flames came from... The landfills... Where Marcos was at...

Gumby heads into the landfills room and sees everything burned down...

Gumby: everything has been burned down... What ever you found Marcos... It seems to have been more then just a conspiracy... It seems you were onto something but they tried to shut you down before you can tell what it was... Damn it... Why did I have to leave...

Just then gumby notices a burned note on the ground...gumby picks it up...

Gumby: so this is what you found... But what does it mean?

Gumby comes out of the building and sees what looks like someone on top of a building watching him before it leaves...

Gumby: who was that? Could that be the one who reported Marcos? Damn it I have no time to think I have to make a action... I'm going to have to leave this place to follow that person the scumhunters force won't be here for a while so can't wait up for them as this is my only chance to solve this for my friend...

Gumby decides to follow the person and the scene changes to LBs palace...

Xerces: you gave in to easily sajin. We could have took her out.

Gig: what was so important of that item? And what have you been hiding from us?

Sajin: nothing... That item Is important to us... That's all you need to know. Our services for it is a good deal... Now go to sleep. Tomorrow we begin anew... Vasto will pay that's for sure...F

Gig: very well... Let's go team... We need some rest...

Sajin leaves and thinks...

Sajin: how did LB get her hands on that item? What happened after I left? I hope your doing alright... I'm going to save you... I promise...

"I promise"

Scene changes to Ivys and sphyers convo...

Sphyer: how many times do I have to promise you I'm not going to leave this post? I already told you I will keep you company...

Ivy: I see... Just that you have been taking a while to respond to my questions that's it...

Sphyer: sorry been thinking that's it...

Ivy: can you tell me what this art is?

Sphyer: art? Why do you want to know about art?

Ivy: I heard you talking about it...

Sphyer: how did you?

Ivy: sorry... I read your mind by accident. Just curious...

Sphyer: I see... Art is a thing of beauty my dear... It's what makes this crummy life seem so beautiful... It's Like a rose with a thorn. So beautiful yet so dangerous at the same time.... Everyone has a view of art... Art is not of something you can see but what you feel... Every time we talk to someone we are giving them a piece of art that they will pass on to someone else... It's a endless cycle.

Ivy: so you talkin to me means your giving me a piece of your art? I see... If this is art... I think it's sweet... What do you think of my art?

Sphyer blushes

Sphyer: what?... Yes... It's nice aswell... I think...

Ivy: I see... Um but where does art come from?

Sphyer grabs his chest...

Sphyer: from the heart... That's where art comes from ivy...

Ivy: heart...

Ivy sees a vision of a man talking. To her...

???: what is heart? Um... How do FI explain this again... Seems your Fintrigued by this heart aren't you? Let's see Heart is something that we all have... It's what bonds us together with our soul...

Ivy: I see. I like the fact no matter how many times I tell you off heart you always find a way to make a new way of explaining it to me... Heart... How do I know when I have finally achieved a heart?

???: we all have hearts ivy... It's just what you choose to do with it... Heart is when you feel something for someone...

Ivy: can you show me a example? Of what that means?

???:Ivy...I wont show you a example...

Ivy: why not?

???: because it's best for me to demonstrate it to you... Ivy Im in love with you...

The flashback ends...

Ivy: heart...

Sphyer: is something the matter the matter ivy?

Ivy: no nothing at all...


----------



## Aries (Oct 9, 2011)

Scene changes to cycloid who is meeting a mysterious person...

Cycloid: so you got rid of Marcos did you?

???: yeah he knew too much...

Cycloid: I tried warning him that being naive would only get him no where... He was a fool for looking to much into it... Shame too since he would have made a nice recruit...So did you find it?F

???: no... I didn't... Scarmask was supposed to have done it but chose to burn the room instead...

Cycloid: what? That wasn't part of the plan... That bastard... The master won't be happy about this one bit... I knew I should have been the one to have been sent to do the mission...

???: what was so important of what Marcos was finding?

Cycloid: the truth... We were searching from some notes from her... She also knew of the truth... But she's gone now. The master wanted to see what she learned... Now it seems scarmask has destroyed all evidence of the truth which wasn't part of the plan...

???: the bright side was I have framed a person to take the fall for Marcos banning the moment Marcos body is found...

Cycloid: I see wishful thinking... 2 birds one stone...

Gumby is seen overhearing the convo...

Gumby: cycloid... You traitor... Your responsible... I'm going to make you pay..

Cycloid: so who did you frame?

???: tsubaki Sama. Now all we have to do is...

Gumby: planning on betraying us cycloid?

Cycloid looks and sees gumby on top of a building...

Cycloid: why if isn't gumby. What are you doing up there? I thought you were with Marcos in the library...

Gumby: quit the act I know your in cahoots with this person... You guys were behind Marcos banning... You broke the rules cycloid of no reporting a nakama...

Just then the mysterious try's to neg gumby but the negs go through him...

Gumby: I disabled my rep a long time ago... But let me help you with my sick fires...

Gumbys ring glows and summons some guns and starts trying to shoot the mysterious person with some sick fires but it dodges them...

Cycloid: fool I didnt tell you to make a move...

Just then cycloid is hit with a huge those of sick fires...

Cycloid: Damn it!!! It burns...

???: cycloid!!!


The mysterious person try's to help cycloid to get rid of the sick burns...

Cycloid gets up...
Cycloid: I want you to get out of this battle... I'll handle this myself...

Cycloid smiles...

Cycloid: your power is sick fires? Well mines is...

Cycloid sticks his hand out and a dark aura starts surrounding his hand and his body...

Cycloid: I AM NULL REPS! Let me demonstrate...

Cycloid puts his hand on the floor and this dark energy surrounds some buildings... The buildings are suck down to the dark aura. Cycloid then summons the aura arround himself and returns back the left overs off the buildings

Cycloid: yes this is the power of null gumby... You should have just stayed behind... You can't win...

The cycloid is hit once again with a sick fire...

Gumby: at first I thought it was a bad idea to follow without back up but now since I know it's a 1 on 1 it will be easier on me to get some justice for Marcos Hughes.... Now spare me the trouble and tell me why you helped banned Marcos...

Cycloid gets back up...

Cycloid: don't underestimate me...

Just then cycloid places his hand on gumbies shoulder...

Gumby: what the?

Cycloid: surprise surprise youve Been caught...

Cycloid nulls gumby which sends him flying... Gumby gets back up but cycloid nulls him towards him. Gumby then hits cycloid with 2 sick fires but cycloid still decks him with a null...

Cycloid: you can't win gumby!!!! I've played long enough. I'm to awesome to not win...

Cycloid starts spreading the power of null around him... Gumby then decides to ump the mantle and surround himself with sick flames....

Gumby: sick solar emperor.... Marcos had a dream to push blaze to the top... I will help that dream come true... After I'm done with you guys I shall help make blaze the "king"...

Cycloid: Zehahaha!!! This is it... Winner takes us... This new era is of dreamers... I won't let this era die not without moving forward!

Cycloid and gumby attack each other with their strongest attack...

​
Scene Changes to LB in her palace...

LB: Seems like things are getting interesting... I guess it was a good idea to team up with that person... this is getting more entertaining...

ScarMask Appears...

ScarMask: Seems like you got them to join... soon the show will begin...

LB: I cant wait... its a shame... no one will be able to appreciate this until the end... dont you agree?

ScarMask: .... LB... you better keep your end of the bargain...

LB: seems like you dont trust me... interesting... so thats why you came here?

ScarMask: no ive come to check up on you... to see if the pieces are in order... 

LB: interesting...

Scene changes to Abel chasing after the scum...

Abel: damn it he's too hard to catch...

Abel starts summoning missles to attack the scum but they miss and end up hitting buildings...

???: for a newbie you are persistent I give you that... But your not catching me...

Abel: this is taking forever...

Abel thinks...

Abel: I got it...

Abel starts shooting at the scum...

???: your missing...

Abel: who says I was aiming to get you?

???: huh?

Just then the scum pulls over a string and nets catch him...

???: that newbie actually catched me...

Abel: I did it!!!

CR arrives...

Abel: hey CR. Looks like I passed the test...

CR: no you didn't...

Abel: huh? But I captured the scum.

CR: true... But you were reckless... Look at the damage you did...

Abel looks around and sees lots of damages destroyed...

Abel: oh... Sorry...

CR: it's alright... You still did capture the scum... So all is good... I'll fix the damages... Im impressed... You used the ring good for your first time... Anyways I want you to head back to the palace and take a good rest... Youll need it for tomorrow...

Abel: alright... What about you CR? Where are you going to do?

CR: I'm just going to turn this scum in that's all.

Abel: alright then...

Abel leaves and CR turns his attention to the scum...

???: what do you want with me? Aren't you going to take me to the courts or something?

CR: I need to ask you something... Who attacked April? Was it you? Or was it.... Vasto...

*Dayphase ends*

*Aiyanah was saved by the lynch
Cycloid-[a rode filled with smiles]-awesome was negged by amruns special one shot ability
Cubey is takin Als place*

And will make the end of the nightphase in a few hours...


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

*The End Of The NightPhase*

*Fusion Unborn... Maybe?*...









​
The scene Goes to Platinum whos patrolling His sector when he sees what seems like someone carrying someone...

Platinum: What the... are they corps members? i got to help them out...

Shark Skin: damn it... these ModHunters... they've split up it seems... but even then Im in no position to fight back... not when im carrying someone else...

Cokie The Clown: Seems like we lost him...

Azure Flame Kite: Halt you... you must be exterminated... 

SharkSkin: Shit it found us....

The Modhunter attacks SharkSkin which sends him flying...

SharkSkin: Damn... these injuries... i got to get cokie...

Cokie The Clown: damn it... i cant move my body...

SharkSkin thinks...

SharkSkin: This is it... It seems like its finally over... No... not like this... we have to warn the Corps!!!

Azure Flame Kite: NO MAN ESCAPES THE MODHUNTERS!!! NOW PREPARE TO Be BANNED...

AFK shoots a energy like beam to SharkSkin... 

SharkSkin: What the?...

SharkSkin notices that he was saved by a shield...

Platinum: Seems like you needed my help...

SharkSkin: platinum...

AFK: Caculations... My scouter says its just a average of 50... This one was atleast 30 at his weakest stage... 20 percent difference wont change anything... Ill take you down right now...

Platinum: I wonder who released you modhunters... i doubt you all just woke up... and why didnt the alarms go off?

SharkSkin: a few hours ago Someone sneaked in there and shut them off...

Platinum: Thats impossible... Me and CR made the place to be invincible... theirs no way anyone could have been able to sneak in their without us knowing... what happened...

SharkSkin: The person who got in had a mask... it said it knew the places inside out...

Platinum thinks...

Platinum: No... it cant be... not even elite scum hunter force knows of the weak points of the facility... hell not even stan lee... Theirs only 5 people with the knowledge to get in their... and the first 3 are gone... Was it CR? hes the only one with such info... but maybe im overthinking it hes training...maybe their was a miscaculation...

AFK: It doesnt matter... Your all going to get Banned... my scanners have already guessed your power... your no match...

Platinum: I see. well it seems your Scanner technology like you Modhunter is out of date... Let me show you... a Mafia Gamers Corps... tell me Mod... does a hunter like your selve ever expierence Hope?

Platinum starts to power up...

AFK: What the ? his Power level is sky rocketing up... 60,70,80, 90,..... What the hell is going on? This doesnt make sense... It cant be.... ITS OVER 100....

Platinum: It seems like you picked a fine place to pick a fight modhunter... this is my sector... and your grave... goodbye

Platinum sends a beam of hope to AFK

AFK: Damn it...

Platinum: Just like i figured... you cant handle Hope...

AFK: Shit, Crap,Really?...U... Fuck Fuck You Platinum!

AFK disapears in a beam of hope...

Platinum: alright it seems its over... but... huh?

Platinum realizes sharkskin and cokie are out..
Platinum: Got to get you some help... 

Platinum takes the 2 bodies with him so he could get some info out of them of what has transpired... Meanwhile in the rubble a hand appears as Platinum leaves...

AFK: No Man Escapes the MODHUNTERS...

Scene Changes to the Hope bros finally making it to a house... 

Mystic: seems like we are here...

Belegoob: So this is where hammer is... 

Beelegoob and Mystic check the house but see no one...

Belegoob: Seems like hes not here bro...

Mystic: Course he is... i think... maybe if we wait up here he'll show up...

Just then Mystic look through the skys and sees some destroying somethings...

Mystic: What the... whats that?

Belegoob: I dont know brother... Ive never seen anything like it... and its coming our way... get into the house...

Mystic: Why we are the hope bros... besides if its evil we can take it out with the fusion dance dont you remember? 

BeleGoob: I dont know bro... it seems like a bad idea to be seen by that thing...

Mystic: Or maybe thats hammer? we got to see if its him... if it is him. we would be doing our job to get his attiention. HEY YOU!!!

MeanWhile the Modhunter is destroying or banning things...

Haterade: I HATE this!!! Im going to ban it al!!! 

Just then Haterade hears a noice...

Mystic: IS THAT YOU HAMMER...

Haterade: But most of all... I hate KIDS... 

Haterade shoots a beam of Haterade to the kids...

Mystic: Whats that?

Belegoob: BROTHER WATCH OUT!!!

The attack destroys the house...

Scene Changes to the elite Scumhunters force finally getting to the site of Marcos passing...

James: Seems like i made it here... Seems like im the only one here...

Amrun: James long time no see...

James: Amrun? how long you been up there?

Amrun: For a while now... Ive been here waiting for the others to show up... im glad im not the only one to get here... 

James: so wheres Marcos body?

Amrun points to a bag that is next to him...

Amrun: Ive tooken the liberty to put him there...

Amruns face saddens...

James: So this isnt some sick joke... He really is gone... Damn it... First April then Marcos... Wheres blaze?

???: Ive told him to not show up... aswell as the other Scum hunter force...

Amrun: Why... Homestuck?

Homestuck appears from the shadows... 

Homestuck: Its for his own good... Dont think he would be able to control his emotions after his best friend has been banned... Only a few should know of this incident...

Amrun: Arent we going to tell Mafia Gamers Corps of his passing?

Homestuck: No... We arent going to say anything... only a few people will know... the Elite Scumhunter force and stan lee and his family... we will throw him a small funeral...

James: But what of the others? dont you think they need to know? Marcos was family to them aswell...

Homestuck: The corps has already lost a huge loss in April and now Marcos... we cant worry the corps... their are still Scums to be hunted... and sectors to be hosted... The Princess has awoken it seems... she will need our help when it comes down to move her out...We cant throw away that balance... the wounds of the Mafia Corps will heal eventually... but not this quick... we cant let scums know we have a weakness... or they'll exploit that weakness... that is our jobs as Elite Scumhunters force... to be as silent as the Night itself... we cant change that... Marcos wont be forgotten... we as a group will preserve his legacy... What ever happened... its obvious Marcos was onto something... he had to put down it seems...

James: i see..... wheres gumby? 

Amrun: No idea... he seemed to have disapeared... he called in about the news but hes gone it seems... strange...

Homestuck: Doesnt matter at this point... Take the body... we are about to mourn a fallen comrade tomorrow...


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Scene Changes to Abel who heads into the palace...

Abel: So i have to sleep here... now where are the rooms...

Abel starts to walk and he sees that a door has been open...

Abel: What the?...

Abel enters the room...

Abel: Was someone in here? I thought all the rooms were closed... unless someone was here...

Abel sees a closet which is slightly opened...

Abel: I should go... this isnt my room... But... Curiosity... I can atleast take a peak... would like to know whats in there...

Abel opens the closet and sees a pic...

Abel: This pic... 

the pic shows 4 people...

Abel: Thats CR... when he was young no doubt... also thats plat... even in the pic they even had a rivarly... and thats... April right there...

Abel starts to think...

Abel: i see... its making sense... April... was one of the 4 people who was with CR and plat it seems... but... who is this 4th person? havent heard of her... but then again ive only been here for 1 day... still it seems like their might be more to this April person then meets the eye... her words seemed like just rambling to me but now... maybe their might be more to what she said? nah... im overthinking it...

???: You know its not nice to look at other peoples stuff dont ya know~?

Abel: huh who said that?

???: Over here sweetcheeks~

Abel turns around...

Abel: How long have you been their?

???: Long enough to see you lurkin~...

Abel: why did you just stand there for a while? hey wait a minute your the one who had opened this door up

???: I thought it would be fun to see the new recruit... Wheres CR at?

Abel: He stayed behind... wait who are you? I thought these sectors were only for 2 people? are you his former partner?

???: Do I look like someone who would abandon my partner? 

Abel: um... no?

???: Truth is. I am CR's nakama...

Abel: I see... but what are you doing in his sector?

???: I visit him from time to time...

Abel: but you do know of the rumors about him correct?

???: Yes... but their just that rumors... and not true... I know who CR is... and hes nothing like hes described in the gossip about him... but anyways since hes not here. guess ill visit him the next day...

Abel: Wait... whats your name?

???: My... why your one to know... but alright... ill tell ya~

Abel: alright...

Keiichi Song: The names Keiichi Song. and pleasure to meet you~...

Scene Changes to Cycloid and the mysterious person...

Cycloid: So it seems like ive won...

???: Impressive... I didnt think you'll pull through...

Cycloid: Course I would. im Cycloid... 

???: What do you want to do with the body? Should we ban it aswell?

Cycloid: No i got a better idea... 

???: whats that?

Cycloid: We are going to frame him aswell as tsubaki... thats it... 

???: I see...

Cycloid: but first... I want you to cover for me...Ill be taking a leave for a while... Ill be back though... for now disguise yourself as me. and turn in Gumby. 

the mysterious person puts his hand over his head...

cycloid: Got it Cycloid...

Cycloid leaves...

Scene Changes to Xerces waking up...

Xerces: I cant sleep here... I dont know about you guys... but i didnt sign up to be LB's lackey... 

Xerces starts leaving then...

*What you doing...*

Xerces: Cubey.... 

Cubey: Hey their Xerces Senpai! Hows it going?

Xerces: good... hey can you do me a favor?

Cubey: What is it Xerces Senpai?

Xerces: Close your eyes and count to 10,000 and then open them up... You will get a present...

Cubey: alright! Cubeys a good bye 1...

Xerces leaves...

Xerces: That was easy...

Cubey appears before Xerces...

Cubey: 10,000. wheres my present?

Xerces: What the... but you were over there? how did? do it again. and this time slow...

Cubey: alright...

Xerces runs this time around...

Xerces: got rid of the cube... now to take down that witch...

Scene goes to ScarMask leaving LBs room...

ScarMask: Ill be taking my leave...

LB: when am i going to meet the so called master one on one? ill like to see what he looks like...

ScarMask: all in due time LB... patience is the answer...

LB: very well then... this plan is going quite well...

ScarMask Disapears... And Xerces appears...

Xerces: there she is... Im going to neg that witch so bad...

lB: You can come out dear king xerces...

Xerces: How did you know?

LB: I can see everything in this palace...

Xerces: huh?

Xerces looks to the wall and notices a eyeball looking at him...

Xerces: what the hell?

LB: Dont be afraid... just security thats it... So you want to rekindle our love? or what did you come here for?

Xerces: I came here to neg you witch...

LB: me and you both know thats a lie... you came for something else... 

LB grabs xerces by the cheeks...
Lb: I hope your not upset over what happened? that a long time ago... I learned the error of my ways... even though you might not be king... your still my king...

LB then kisses Xerces...

[Breaking the 4th wall yes I know ]

Scene Changes to Vasto whos walking and finds a tree...

Vasto: so much pain... and yet... no matter the pain you've been through you still tall... its amazing... It seems im almost there... I will find you...

Scene Changes to Sphyer and Ivy...

Sphyer: What the?...

Ivy: Im sorry...

Sphyer: no... not your fault... your powers are unstable thats it... you wanted to talk to me but i ended up sleeping... you ended up awaking my powers by accident to wake me up... not your fault. but take a rest Ivy. we'll talk in the morning alright?

Scene changes to morning...

CR: its time to find the rager...

*Who gives a fuck was activated so lots of attacks were hit on random... so

Legend[Towning Blues]-AL was killed by one of the who gives a fuck but Modhunter
Acebizzle[SubScumhunter]-NeoKurama was killed by who gives a fuck by the avengers
Modhunters brought back cubey the role using the unabanned and have the Cubert effect...
Tsubaki Sama was sacrificed for a extra kill and who gives a fuck was activated and killed Mystic who is well mystic for this game... before dying Mystic and belegoob fused and used a ability to transfer to a new supermason... so  Belegoob and sharkskin are the new Supermasons...
Platinum killed my role because who gives a fuck?
Keiichi also copied the ability of >,> because who gives a fuck?

Dayphase start...*


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

*also the word Aiyanah has been banned. anyone who says it will be banned for a phase and a superbomb has attached itself to someone...*


----------



## hammer (Oct 10, 2011)

the fuck is  this


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

hax. to its maximum. i made sure to make this game very hax... its almost like im trolling


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2011)

What to do....


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

also ive just been told to... Welcome to the inverted world...



their will be 2 dayphases now. one with even numbers and one with odd numbers...


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

1: Homestuck
2: Platinum
3: Princess Ivy
4: Ultimate Deathsaurer
5: Shima Tetsou
6: Sphyer
7: Sajin
8: Xerxes
9: Mio
10: Vasto
11: Legend
12: Cycloid
13: gumby
14: Ishamael
15: Remchu
16: Cocoa
17: Mastic
18: Amrun
19: James
20: Cloudkicker
21: illmatic
22: mystic serende
23: Awesome
24: Sharkskin
25: Chibason
26: Wad-Cokie the clown[Mason]
27: Blaze
28: Gig
29: Marco
30: Aiyanah
31: Shin - Zangetsu.
32: Cokie the Clown 
33: Gaia Moon
34: Tsubaki Sama-Cubey[Cubert Effect]
35: Immortal King
36: MSAL
37: NeoKurama
38: >.>
39: buto rengoob
40: tribulation
41: dj scruffy
42: Raven Rider
43: Keiichi Song
44: Hammer
45: Acebizzle
46: belegoob

look at your name... if your number is odd you can keep posting here. if not your going to have to wait until the even dayphase to begin posting... also cubey will be taking someones place in the game. probably acebizzle or butorengoobs role


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2011)

Hammer you are even you can't post. And ARRRGH this phase is a huge pain in the ass.
Is it obvious you know who is mafia?


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

this game is simply beautiful... sometimes... i feel like i cant take it


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait, what? Day Phase start already?

I'm 41 so I guess I lucked out, but do us odd numbered people have to sit out next day phase as well?

This is interesting.


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Think of this as a double dayphase. Once this dayphase is over the even numbered phases will come up. But yes only odd numbers can talk this phase an even number have to wait until their phase to start talking out.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

Can we only vote for people that are odd-numbered then, or can we vote even numbered people?

I'm not going to vote even-numbered because I generally dislike voting people who can't give a defense who aren't confirmed scum, but I just wanted to clarify. Thanks for answering my other Q btw.


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Well you can if you want really. But that's up to you really to decide.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 10, 2011)

A strange and unexpected turn of events. I'm odd so i can talk...but I'm going to bed now, 1 am after all.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2011)

> Sphyer: I see... Art is a thing of beauty my  dear... It's what makes this crummy life seem so beautiful... It's Like a  rose with a thorn. So beautiful yet so dangerous at the same time....  Everyone has a view of art... Art is not of something you can see but  what you feel... Every time we talk to someone we are giving them a  piece of art that they will pass on to someone else... It's a endless  cycle.
> 
> Ivy: so you talkin to me means your  giving me a piece of your art? I see... If this is art... I think it's  sweet... What do you think of my art?
> 
> ...





> LB grabs xerces by the cheeks...
> Lb: I hope your not upset over what happened?  that a long time ago... I learned the error of my ways... even though  you might not be king... your still my king...
> 
> LB then kisses Xerces...


 ok CR! 1:am est so ima zzz as well.


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Actually. This phase gives me a idea. I was just going to make the phase the double phase with even and odd phases with 2 lynches but I've been given a idea for suspense since the bomb will attach to someone... These 2 phases you can only vote for your own phases people. The 2 people with the most votes wont be killed per say but will be put on the chopping block. One of those 2 people will have a bomb attached to them. I will rng it so if it kills the odd number and it has the bomb attached it will kill 2 more if not it will just kill that person. I can't wait


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 10, 2011)

a chaotic night indeed
is my name banned in quotes too?


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes people can't quote you at all or their getting banned for a phase


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2011)

so even can only vote for even and odd only for odd....well in that case..

*[Ultimate Deathsaurer]*

You can now stop poorly acting like a townie now...scum.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2011)

Chaosreaper reaping chaos.

I didn't even know there was a nightphase so when I got the dayphase pm I thought it was more than a little late.


----------



## brolmes (Oct 10, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> *also the word Aiyanah has been banned. anyone who says it will be banned for a phase and a superbomb has attached itself to someone...*



*[vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 10, 2011)

so i can't vote for aiya the obvious scum because he's even-numbered? "aiya" is not the banned word anyway so that tabooing was rather wasted


----------



## Kei (Oct 10, 2011)

Woooo this is interesting  So we can only vote for those in the odd number category


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Even numbers have to wait their turn vasto


----------



## Kei (Oct 10, 2011)

Are our actions limited to those in the even phase as well???


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes all odd abilities can only be used this phase and vise versa to even. Anyways i guess it's time for me to educate some people on the birds and the CR games


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Also as shocking as this is.. There are clues in the write ups . So expect no one to do it. and the spirit of towning will take over


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 10, 2011)

What if the mafia are all even numbers? How would we lynch them?

Not even the 4th Walls Arc has seen ChaosReaper like this.


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a risk I'm willing to take


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you odd or even, CR?


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

These days I'm everything... I need a middle ground. So I'm 0 which is better then even and odd numbers


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 10, 2011)

Can you be lynched?


----------



## Kei (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay I will reread the actions and everything


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Well yes you can really. You can lynch me. But the even phase will need someone else to lynch...


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Vote lynch chaosreaper. Might aswell get rid of the most obvious scum


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 10, 2011)

I have been inactive as fuck.


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah this odd and even phase hasn't gone the way I would have wanted... For now just follow a random bandwagon to get to the even phase


----------



## illmatic (Oct 10, 2011)

all this death and destruction


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Ultimate Deathsaurer] *


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

I think I know what this game needs... More xerces and LB making out scenes


----------



## illmatic (Oct 10, 2011)

Cocoa is a even # this phase


----------



## Chibason (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmm...well I need to vote so 
*
[Vote Lynch Buto Rengoob]*


----------



## brolmes (Oct 10, 2011)

*[change vote lynch ultimate deathsaurer]*


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

I haven't been terribly active this game. My apologies CR. This is why I regret signing up for 3-4 games at once. I will try to participate more from now, though. 

*[Vote Lynch Chibason]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Seems homestuck banned himself.....


----------



## God (Oct 10, 2011)

>no role
>not on player's list

CR I am disappoint


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a very active phase. 

*[Vote Lynch illmatic]*


----------



## Chibason (Oct 10, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> I haven't been terribly active this game. My apologies CR. This is why I regret signing up for 3-4 games at once. I will try to participate more from now, though.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Chibason]*



I'mTown bro. May I ask why you'd choose to vote for me?


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 10, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Seems homestuck banned himself.....



Self-banhammering fail


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 10, 2011)

*[vote lynch neokurama]*
was between him and ill. this odd phase is kinda slow...


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Even dayphase will be more active... Cubey start posting. When I get back your role will be known


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 10, 2011)

If he has to get posting does that mean he has a lot of convincing to do?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

Chibason said:


> I'mTown bro. May I ask why you'd choose to vote for me?


I don't know that now, do I? Unless I missed a post somewhere that confirmed you... 

Also, I thought Ultimate Deathsaurer is a pretty obvious bandwagoner so I'm a bit surprised that there aren't more votes against him. The fact that you aren't voting him is a bit interesting, but perhaps the vibe I'm getting from him isn't the same vibe as you.

Why did you drop your vote against CK? You said he was the most obvious scum, but now you're voting Buto Rengoob.


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

The will of cubey burns bright... Watch cubey solo this game


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 10, 2011)

*[Vote lynch ChaosReaper]*


----------



## God (Oct 10, 2011)

Let's see


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Since chances are this odd phase will be slow anyone want to see some gaiden write ups? Like king xerces rise and fall? How the avengers were formed and etc?


----------



## God (Oct 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Awesome]*


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Since chances are this odd phase will be slow anyone want to see some gaiden write ups? Like king xerces rise and fall? How the avengers were formed and etc?


Yesss. :33


----------



## Kei (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay, random voting everyone???


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah just lynch anyone you want. Jump the CR bandwagon also will make some gaidens for people


----------



## Chibason (Oct 10, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> I don't know that now, do I? Unless I missed a post somewhere that confirmed you...
> 
> Also, I thought Ultimate Deathsaurer is a pretty obvious bandwagoner so I'm a bit surprised that there aren't more votes against him. The fact that you aren't voting him is a bit interesting, but perhaps the vibe I'm getting from him isn't the same vibe as you.
> 
> Why did you drop your vote against CK? You said he was the most obvious scum, but now you're voting Buto Rengoob.



You have a point about UD...but I didn't want to bandwagon since I hadn't researched his posts yet.

My vote on CK didn't get any backing so I decided to switch it up. I plan on reading the phase when I get home in 90 minutes...


----------



## Kei (Oct 10, 2011)

*[Vote Mastic] 
*
Don't know why,  Just voting for now


----------



## illmatic (Oct 10, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> The will of cubey burns bright... Watch cubey solo this game



*[Vote Lynch cubey]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Cubert can't be beat. Super cubey prime...


----------



## Sajin (Oct 10, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Keiichi Song]*

Acting kinda clueless, 20 posts of fluff basically.


----------



## Kei (Oct 10, 2011)

But I am fluff  

And a town 

Both of both worlds


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope the even phase is better then this phase


----------



## Awesome (Oct 10, 2011)

Can someone give me a summary of events


----------



## illmatic (Oct 10, 2011)

I thought you were killed/dead but that was someone who just had the role of ''


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 10, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Awesome]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome was killed... Should really update the phase


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MIO] *


----------



## Awesome (Oct 10, 2011)

I didn't see me die in any of the actions 

Just the person who was my role.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 10, 2011)

It must be difficult, to not get confused while writing those write-ups. 

Hard to avoid accidentally using the person's name instead of their role's name.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 10, 2011)

*[VOTE Lynch Shima]*

Random lynch get.


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2011)

CR where is the action list

Im sooo lost in this game, can i get a summary please

I was on a Kamen Rider marathon


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

*Who gives a fuck was activated so lots of attacks were hit on random... so

Legend[Towning Blues]-AL was killed by one of the who gives a fuck but Modhunter
Acebizzle[SubScumhunter]-NeoKurama was killed by who gives a fuck by the avengers
Modhunters brought back cubey the role using the unabanned and have the Cubert effect...
Tsubaki Sama was sacrificed for a extra kill and who gives a fuck was activated and killed Mystic who is well mystic for this game... before dying Mystic and belegoob fused and used a ability to transfer to a new supermason... so Belegoob and sharkskin are the new Supermasons...
Platinum killed my role because who gives a fuck?
Keiichi also copied the ability of >,> because who gives a fuck?*
Dayphase start...

you means this?


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2011)

so im not dead just my role


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

alright this odd phase has been a total buzzkill. now lets go to the even phase now...

*even phase starts now*


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

will make a end of the Oddphase during the Even phase... for now continue on...


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 10, 2011)

Who's getting lynched by the odd phase? And does even phase mean we can only vote for even players?


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2011)

this game makes my head hurt


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

yes bel. only even players. maybe just maybe. something will happen... ill have to update the phases and alive list... by next phase everything will start making sense


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2011)

Ahh i see CR


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

odd and even phases arent going the way i hoped. so just trying to rush into the next phase. but by next phase everything will be fixed


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry for my lack of activity, this job is killing my social/net life


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

its alright. just the 3rd dayphase. im not really strict on the modding. unlike other mods. but thats just me


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2011)

I know and its getting me behind on LOL


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

lol on LOL


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2011)

no comment, at least i can buy new copies of the new 52


----------



## Scar (Oct 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Chibason]*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 10, 2011)

So we can only lynch even players, interesting concept.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2011)

so yeah....who I said would be lynched.


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

i can already tell how this phase is going to go down...


----------



## Scar (Oct 10, 2011)

If Chiba is an even # then everyone should follow me on this. There's at least a 64% chance he is scum 

​


----------



## Aries (Oct 10, 2011)

cloudkickers pics save this phase from being awful


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2011)

It is awful CR because of your inconsistent trolling.


----------



## Scar (Oct 10, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> cloudkickers pics save this phase from being awful



Well thank you 



Now vote Chiba Vasto


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2011)

fuck that cloudkicker you rep me the wrong pic.


----------



## Scar (Oct 10, 2011)

Fuck you homie 

beggers can't be choosers


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2011)

The fuck i can't. I even showed you which one I wanted. fucks you cloudkicker.


----------



## Xerces (Oct 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Chibason]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

seems you mad vasto. but i got to give the tribulation role credit. it used it on the right time. maybe bad. but next phase all things will come together


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch ChaosReaper]*

Trust me on this for real.

It's the only way


----------



## Awesome (Oct 11, 2011)

It turns out I'm not dead after all 

And if you're wondering which faction I am, it's mafia.

Come at me. Most of you will think I'm trolling, and I'll laugh at the end of the game for not voting me.
*[vote lynch ChaosReaper]*


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]*

I know you well enough to say that you're not trolling by saying you're mafia.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 11, 2011)

Come at me. Nobody is going to vote me though. 

Top tier reverse psychology.


----------



## Mio (Oct 11, 2011)

I assume I'm still alive, so...

[*Vote Lynch ChaosReaper*]


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]*

Might as well. Not like we're losing anything valuable regardless.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2011)

Isn't chaosreaper's role dead?


----------



## Scar (Oct 11, 2011)

**


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2011)

That is not dead, which can eternal troll?


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I have no idea whats going on in this game or whether or not I'm even still alive.  But,

*[vote lynch awesome]*


----------



## hammer (Oct 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch hammer]*


----------



## Scar (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch awesome]*

coming at you bro .


----------



## Scar (Oct 11, 2011)

Wise it is not, to vote


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 11, 2011)

CR this game is really interesting... Lots of new ideas for me. 

*[VOTE LYNCH Awesome]*

Reverse Psychology this! :ho


----------



## Blaze (Oct 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mastic]

*Die scum.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 11, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> *Dayphase ends*
> 
> *Aiyanah was saved by the lynch
> Cycloid-[a rode filled with smiles]-awesome was negged by amruns special one shot ability
> ...



awesome is dead iirc


----------



## Gig (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome is also an Odd numbered player so we can't lynch him anyway 

Everyone I want to lynch is an Odd numbered player


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 11, 2011)

Gig said:


> Awesome is also an Odd numbered player so we can't lynch him anyway
> 
> Everyone I want to lynch is an Odd numbered player


I feel unloved... 

EDIT: Opps Awesome is already dead.... *[VOTE LYNCH GIG]* 

Eat this!


----------



## Gig (Oct 11, 2011)

You know you're quite a tempting lynch target being a Cubey lover, honestly you would dare suggest Cubey needs love and attention, I haven't read such blatant heresy in a long time. 

*[VOTE LYNCH Cocoa]*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2011)

The only thing cubert needs is his own padded cell away from society .


----------



## Gig (Oct 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The only thing cubert needs is his own padded cell away from society .



Suffer not the cubic to live  

Fulfil your duty Platinum


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2011)

He knows not what he does Gig.

Give him a chance to repent .


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 11, 2011)

someone quote me


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

The cubey can't be killed... You can beat him but you can't take him out of history... He'll throw horsecocks on y'all ... Not even platinum has seen cubey like this


----------



## Blaze (Oct 11, 2011)

I will support Cubey.


Also *[Vote Lynch Aya]*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2011)

He's going robot unicorn attack now. 

Always he wants to be with you and make believe with you.


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

Cubey prime vs cubey... Wonder how this will end ... It's only a matter of time... I'm going to use these odd phases to make a gaiden for someone...


----------



## Awesome (Oct 11, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> awesome is dead iirc


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

Well atleast we have a bandwagon this phase. Lynch chaosreaper


----------



## Gig (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't think we should lynch Chaos Reaper I think he is important to the towns success


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

I have to agree. But my sacrifice is for the good of the people. Townies must prevail without me... Gol d Roger is waiting...


----------



## Juri (Oct 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Plat]*


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 11, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> I have to agree. But my sacrifice is for the good of the people. Townies must prevail without me... Gol d Roger is waiting...



I sense something very wrong... very very wrong


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch cr]*
he's number 0 right?
anyway he should be dead :/
he shouldn't even be in teh game :////


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

Smart person. My death will save millions... Do it


----------



## Scar (Oct 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch CR]*


----------



## Gig (Oct 11, 2011)

CR based on a technicality I demand you get mod killed, you are 0 meaning you are neither Odd or Even meaning you're shouldn't be  allowed to post in either day phase, since you do not belong to either group required to post in said phases.

As such the just thing to do is for you to inflict the same punishment you would on any of us for breaking the rules, for you yourself have broken them, meaning you CR should be striked down by the full force of the moderation team, which is you yourself CR.


----------



## Scar (Oct 11, 2011)

I second that notion


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 11, 2011)

thats a good plan gig
do it cr


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

And so you guys have seen through my facade... Seems like the even phase figured it out. Seems odd that the odd phase couldn't figure it out...


----------



## Gig (Oct 11, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> I second that notion





aiyanah said:


> thats a good plan gig
> do it cr


Why thank you 



ChaosReaper said:


> And so you guys have seen through my facade... Seems like the even phase figured it out. Seems odd that the odd phase couldn't figure it out...


The Odd ones didn't have access to the superior intellect of Gig


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 11, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> And so you guys have seen through my facade... Seems like the even phase figured it out. Seems odd that the odd phase couldn't figure it out...


But I did figure it out. :tomagio


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

Shima I excluded you from the odd phase since you saw through. Just odd phase gonna odd phase


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

Also i was right in making gig the ironman of the avengers


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 11, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Shima I excluded you from the odd phase since you saw through. Just odd phase gonna odd phase


I should get my own phase, where it's just me.


----------



## Amrun (Oct 11, 2011)

So are you going to modkill yourself or not, cr?


----------



## Gig (Oct 11, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Also i was right in making gig the ironman of the avengers


That you where my friend that you where


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

i see... seems like i was beat... i have modkilled myself... but little do people know i was dead all along. maybe shima. maybe


----------



## Scar (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm confused 

CR, do one of your giant write-ups so I can feel more secure about you being modkilled


----------



## God (Oct 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GIG]*

Also CK should get unlynchable and bulletproof status.


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

very well... i shall be the one to make a long write up... of the end of the odd dayphase...


----------



## Amrun (Oct 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch cubey]*

how is he in this game again


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

he was brought back by a cosmic retcon...


----------



## Scar (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Cocoa (Oct 11, 2011)

I feel loved Gig. 

*[VOTE LYNCH CR]*


----------



## Scar (Oct 11, 2011)

Stop lurking fools


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch CR]*

Lynching the mod, this is some Hiruzen shit.


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

my death is what was forshadowed to happen.


----------



## Gig (Oct 11, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> he was brought back by a cosmic retcon...


So in other words his aura of failure corroded the very boundaries between universes allowing Cubert Prime to break threw into out universe, a failure that overshadows even the immense failure and cubic nature of even Cubert 1, the native Cubey of our universe. 

Am I correct ?


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

cubey prime cant be stopped


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

*The End Of The ODD Phase*​​*Xerces Gaiden:KingDom of Hollows​*








​
The Scene starts off with Abel waking up and finding himself in his house in bed...

Abel: What the? where am I?... Wasnt I sleeping in Sector C?... why am I in my house now? was it all a dream? maybe...

just then Abel hears his mom...

???: Abel!!! Its time to go to school...

Abel: Guess it was... 

Abel gets out of bed and starts getting ready for school. but notices his hand... and sees the ring... the ring says "offline"

Abel: What the?... It is real... sweet...

Scene Changes to Xerces returning back to his team. but is stopped by cubey...

Cubey: Xerces senpai. what were you doing?

Xerces: nothing. nothing at all...

Cubey: sure? i saw you and LB making ou...

Xerces puts his hand over cubey's mouth to shut him up

Gig: what?

Xerces: nothing...

Gig: alright. im going to check this place out... Sajin is outside. and wad and awesome should still be sleeping... i mean "Offline"...

Gig Leaves...

Cubey: why are you so Tsundere for LB Xerces senpai...

Xerces: im not TSUNDERE for her! I hate her...

Cubey: you seemed to have enjoyed the kiss...

Xerces: shut up cubey... my lips were dry... and LB was just helping thats all!!!! wait no...

Cubey: senpai its alright... but... MY INNOCENCE HAS BEEN TAINTED BY YOU SENPAI!!!!!!!! i say you tell me the story of how it started... or ill tell the others of this...

Xerces: your blackmailing me?

Cubey: cubeys a goodboy

Xerces:.... Fine Ill tell you... but promise not to tell anyone it started a long time ago...

Flashback happens... Scene Changes to a King sitting on his thrown... just like this...



This place is known as the World or for short... the FC of the UCHIHAS...... their sitting was their King... King Jplaya...

Jplaya: how boring... their is nothing more pointless then a army without a enemy...

???: but sir. we've already conqured Sector N[Naruto Section]. isnt that enough for our UCHIHA BETHREN?

JPlaya: no... we must go even further beyond... Uchihalla is a dream our great ancestors dreamed off! we will fufill their dreams and Uchihafy these sectors... 

???: Who should we target first King Jplaya?

Jplaya: the closest one to our home... SECTOR O...

???: But sir. are you sure? their are still some rebels who arent willing to accept the name of the UCHIHA here...

Jplaya: they are beneath us... Itachi can solo Galactus dont ya know? there no prob to us... and soon OBD will fall to the Might of the UCHIHAs... but tell me... wheres Prince Xerces? Hes late again... whats he doing?

???: no idea... he decided to take a walk.

Jplaya: doesnt he understand he will soon be king soon? Why is he acting like this?

???: But sir... you were once like him too when you were young...

Jplaya: I was thinking of being a king to all UCHIHA lovers alike... he has his head on the LAWS OF PHYSICS... one of these days it will be his unmaking...


Scene Changes to Xerces near a beach...

Xerces: its amazing... how beautiful this place is... Not Even the Laws of Physics has seen such a sight... Im a little impressed...when I become king one day... nah... the way pops is acting its like he is worried when i become king... i tell him the LAWS OF PHYSICS will save this place...but he just laughs... someday... they'll see... all of them...

Just then Xerces sees someone washed ashore...

Xerces: is that a person?

???: Damn it... my body... I cant move...

the women starts losing conscious and sees a angel coming towards her...
Xerces rushes to the person and sees a woman covered in a cloak...

Xerces: shes injured... i got to help her out... wow... shes beautiful... 

Scene Changes to the woman waking up...

???: Huh? where am I?

Xerces: So your finally awake? 

???: Who are you? and what did you do to my clothes?!1!!

Xerces: first relax i saved your life. and im only here to help you. your clothes were torn apart so i had some kind people give you new clothes...

???: YOu.... YOUR a PERV...

Xerces: ha. relax man. i saved your life and even gave you new clothe and you dont seem to trust me... then again it will be against the Laws of Physics if you did. but i didnt undress you if thats what your implying. it was the nurses. I am pretty interesting in how you got those injuries... 

???: nothing...

Xerces: very well... if your not going to tell me that. can you tell me your name?

LB: Its LegendaryBeauty....

Xerces: thats a cute name...

LB blushes...

Xerces: whats the matter?

LB: no ones ever told me that... they all laughed when i would tell them my true name... I had to shorten it up to LB... but you...

Xerces: im not most people... guess its my turn... I am PRINCE XERCES! or the soon to be KING. yo ho ho...

LB: Prince? i thought prince's were just like a fary tail... I would have never guessed there were a Prince in the INTERNET....

Xerces: nope... i am prince of the FC World UCHIHA....

LB: I see... King... Xerces... has a ring to it...

LB laughs... then xerces laughs...

Xerces: i guess it sort of does... you seem quite interesting... the LAWS OF PHYSICS tell me that you and me are going to get along...

LB: LAWS OF PHYSICS? whats that?

Xerces: its a universal fact LB... its the thing that follows the order of this world... those who follow it will be blessed! its the way to think of things that dont make sense... yet they do... thanks to the LAWS OF PHYSICS... its something we all need to embrace to move on... um... you think im crazy like the rest dont you?

LB: No... i dont... you follow your heart... and your heart tells you LAWS OF PHYSICS ARE REAL... i understand...

Xerces blushes...

Xerces: Your the first to tell me that... Thank you...

Scene Changes to Jplaya who has contacted Xerces...

Jplaya: Xerces its time for you to be looking for a waifu... when its your turn to lead the UCHIHAS your going to have to be ready... your waifu will keep you on your toes... Ill be giving you a week to think this through...

Xerces: yes...dad...


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

*In that week Xerces would visit LB at a daily basis. to help her out. since her injuries were to serious buisness for to walk...Xerces and LB would talk to her to keep her company. they would try to help each other. and Xerces would do kind things for LB... it got to the point people were just wondering when they were just going to bang and get it over with... but anyways lets give you examples of Xerces 1 week with LB...
Day 1:*

Xerces: do you think Ill be a good king?

LB: yes. just from our small talk i can tell your a nice and caring person. you helped me out even though you could have just left me... like the others would have... why did you rescue me?

Xerces: because... i dont know... maybe... it was just fate?

LB: fate?

Xerces: yes... maybe... you are my guardian angel. who will watch over me...

Day 2: LB trys to eat but her hand is still is in pain... she drops her food...LB: Im sorry.. my hand is still in pain...

Just then Xerces grabs her hand...

Xerces: does it hurt now?

LB: not anymore...

Xerces: i think for the safety for you... ill have to hold your hand until your done eating... Dont worry... Ill feed you with my other hand... just relax...

Day 3: Xerces is trying to get LB to walk... but she tumbles and falls but Xerces being the gentlemen he is stops her fall...

LB: Huh?

Xerces: its alright...

LB: i think thats enough for the moment... Maybe in a few days we'll try this again...

Xerces: no.. keep going... dont be afraid to fall... If you fall ill catch you... its alright... im here. move forward. i wont let you fall down...

LB: Thank you...

Day 4: Xerces: do you have nightmares?

LB: Yeah... sadly i do... these nightmares bug me... but i cant do anything about it... i feel like im alone in this... maybe why i fear no one will ever watch over me with their heart then with their eyes... they only want me for different reasons...

Xerces: Ive told you before LB... Im not most people... If you have a nightmare. ill come in that nightmare. and you'll have a nice dream. my heart will watch over you. believe in me... I wont let you get harmed again...

Day 5: LB wakes up and sees that Xerces is in a chair sleeping... LB Smiles...

LB: he stayed up with me... to make sure nothing bad would happen to me... thank you Xerces kun...

Day 6: Xerces: um... yesterday you were not talking to me at all... whats the matter?

LB: nothing...

Xerces: your lying... I know their is something is off. do you feel awkward?

LB: Me? no... not at all...

Xerces: you know you can tell me anything LB... im not here to judge you... If im doing something that is upsetting you. please tell me... your happiness is what im looking after.. 

LB: why do you care for me so much?

Xerces: because your just like me... thats why...does it bother you?

LB: no just curious thats all... you've treated me so nicely... yet you barely know me... how can you know we are so alike?

Xerces: if your heart beats the same way mines does... then you are just like me...

LB: but whats that supposed to mea...

Xerces puts his finger on her lips...

Xerces: Just relax... i care for you. and you care for me... and thats all that matters LB. no ifs or buts...

Day 7: Xerces: can you walk?

LB: Sort off...

Xerces: good... we are going for a walk to the outside... i want to show you this place...

Xerces walks LB out and shows her around the place...

LB: whats this place?

Xerces: its the Uchiha libary... we are told stories of their greatness...
and here we have some water fountains... well not exactly... the water fountains are called the SASOOKE KUN TEARS... when we drink we must have a sip of sasuke tears to refill our energys... and here we have the UCHIHA Circlejerk battle stations... its like a game... where you circlejerk a specific member. and see how long you can circlejerk it... and theirs more...

Jplaya appears...

Jplaya: xerces it is time... to choose...

scene changes to the uchiha wankers i mean fans gathering around to hear a public announcement...

???: I hear Prince xerces is getting married. HOW KAWAII....

???: With who? i hope its me...

???: no you trash. hes going to choose me..

???: Oh yeah? well go fuck yourself...

Al smirks

Al: its obvious hes going to choose me...

the 2 females attack AL...

HES MINES...

Al: Not the hair. Not MAH Hair....

scene goes to Xerces ready to make his announcement...

Jplaya: go on Xerces choose...

Xerces looks around... 

Xerces: I choose...

Xerces turns around..

Xerces: you...

LB: me?

Xerces: yes you LB... will you e-marry me?

the uchiha wankers outraged!!!! Screaming threats to LB...

???: SHES NOT EVEN A UCHIHA FAN!!!

???: SHES NOT EVEN FROM HERE!!! GO BACK TO CANADA...

???: ITs A TABOO... YOU mUST LOVE A UCHIHA FAN...

Al: i cant believe i came out fabolous just for this rip off...

Jplaya: all of you quiet... Im going to take care of this...

Scene Changes to Jplaya in his throne room...

Jplaya: How could you xerces? 

Xerces: but father...

Jplaya: Dont but me... You disapoint me for the last time XERCES... you dont seem to understand what you've done... you cant take in someone from outside the Uchiha blood... its a taboo.. and you know it...

Xerces: i could care less... love isnt a taboo father... its part of the laws of physics... you cant control what i feel...

Jplaya: you bastard how dare you! our legacy rests on your shoulders and your thinking of making a non uchiha fan your waifu... you just dont stop... I want you to leave this place... you've waisted enough of my time... IM heading into war with the OBD... now...

Xerces: your the one who doesnt get it father... you've been tainted to think a certain way... you dont seem to understand the LAWS OF PHYSICS... do you not recall it was itachi who believed in a non uchiha? why cant you believe in LB?


Jplaya: i just have a bad feelin about this thats all... if you feel so strongly over this. be king... and watch as everything falls apart... I cant change your mind... im leaving... starting tomorrow... you'll be king...

Scene Changes to Xerces heading back to LB...

LB: Im sorry... ill be taking my leave... i didnt mean for it to go like this... Im sorry... you've tooken care of me...so thanks... 

Xerces: why did you come here LB?

LB: to say my goodbye...

Xerces: no... not that...

LB: huh? whats that supposed to mean?

Xerces: your not leaving... 

LB: but... 

Xerces: i dont care what they think... but you didnt answer my question my answer... will you be my waifu?

LB: ill have to think about it first...

Xerces grabs LB by the cheeks...

Xerces: Alright then... but just incase you say no... ill like to do this if you do choose not...

Xerces then kisses LB...

Xerces: thats how much you mean to me...

[*fan reaction to reading this Awwwwwwwwwwww *:33]

Xerces leaves... and LB is saddened... but she gets a pm...

???: its time...

CR was chosen to be lynched for the oddphase because yes...


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

so what do people think of xerces gaiden?


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

even phase is over. so odd members can post now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

not even i have seen xerces like this


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 11, 2011)

Xerces chooses true e-love over Uchiha :33


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 11, 2011)

um thought we already had the odd phase?? you just didn't do a right-up?


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah it was over. just didnt make it. since the even phase is the same its over... im going to make the end of the even phase next phase. these odd and even phases have served a purpose for once. they will now be used to make gaidens like xerces


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2011)

that was weird not going to lie.


> Al: Not the hair. Not MAH Hair....



lol


----------



## God (Oct 11, 2011)

I lol'd at Xerces x LB.


----------



## Xerces (Oct 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I lol'd at Xerces x LB.



Are feeling are mutual. I will admit that it was an enjoyable read 

To pair a reputable and intellectual forum member such as myself, with someone of LB's stature, would be no different than writing a love story between me an a monkey. Both cases make for a humorous comedic piece of writing.  

Even amusing the notion of this pairing leaves a terrible taste in my mouth. To think a factitious version of myself would mingle the irrational plague that is a Tsunade fan...


----------



## Aries (Oct 11, 2011)

Xerces X LB > Sphyer X LB it's so canon it hurts


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2011)

That story really spoke to me.


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2011)

Alright the phase is over.

*Pm me your  actions. Tomorrow everything will be back to normal...
*


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2011)

*The End Of The DayPhase*​*Saying Goodbye​*








​
The Scene Starts off with a Funeral... The Funeral of Marco Hughes... Their the Elite ScumHunters Force pay their respect to Marcos Hughes... Preparing to say their final GoodBye... People carring the Computer of Marcos Hughes... and burrying it...

Elica Marcos Daughter starts to talk...

Elica: Mama... Why are those men Burrying Papas Computer? Why are they Buring Papas Computer Mama?

Mama: Elica...

Elica: Dont... Dont... Papa wont be able to get back on the INTERNET if you do that...

Mama: El...

Mama starts to Cry... Mama grabs her daughter and hugs her... Elifa starts to cry and scream...

Elica: Papa Said He Needs the Computer to get back on here! He has lots of WORK.... HE TOlD ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STOP Please...

Homestuck is seen being quiet... James is shedding Manly Tears... and Blaze can only look on as his best bro is being burried...

Elica: PAPA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...

Blaze is then seen looking Over Marcos Hughes Tombstone...

Blaze: Getting a Double Promotion... for getting Banned in the line of duty... General Marcos Hughes... You told me... you were going to support me from below me... What are you going to do then you've outranked me eh Marcos?...

Amrun: Blaze... Are you alright?

Blaze: yeah... i am...

Amrun notices something off. and changes the subject...

Amrun: Its getting cold... arent you going to go back...

Blaze: later... The Internet is a terrible place sometimes... Right Now... a part of me is understanding how those Hope bros felt in finding a way to bring back something...

Amrun: they tried to ressurect a game... clearly a abomination to alll things. but what your trying to do is different... Its understandable really... are you alright?

Blaze: ive told you... Im fine... oh wait its raining...

amrun: It isnt raining...

​
Scene Changes to Platinum in the Mafia FC headquarters in the planet Mafia FC...

Stan Lee: So what happened here Platinum?

Platinum: From what i was told before they collapsed was that someone entered the Facility and started a massacre there before they released the ModHunters...

Stan Lee: The ModHunters... I see... Its been a while since Ive seen them... No doubt they will want revenge for what happened...

Platinum: Why were those ModHunters Imprisoned instead of Destroyed like the others?

Stan Lee: That was their Punishment for their treason... to be seperated from their kind and being in a stasis where they would watch as time went by....

Platinum: Treason?....

Stan Lee: Correct... they planned a Coup De aut on us... its why we had to take them out... but the truth was... the seeds of their betrayel were probably planted earlier... 

Platinum: How so?

Stan Lee: A long time ago... before the Mod Hunters were created... the guardians were thinking of ways to preserve the internet... We decided to make 2 people to fill in those roles... they were called "Moderators"... their job was to preserve peace... but we made them off chaos and order... to fix this balance... but the Moderator of Chaos known now as the Anti Moderator wanted more... it wreaked chaos and havoc across the Internet. The More havoc he caused the more powerful he got... In time He turned his attiention to the order moderator and tryed to destroy him.... He wanted a place with pure chaos... and getting rid of order was the only way... funny thing... was that they were rivals aswell... so maybe he felt he could finally take him out and prove he was the better of the 2...

Platinum: I see...

Stan Lee: Its funny... those Mods were just like you and CR... anyways... when we found him... we rebooted him... hoping his new memories would keep him out of trouble... but it seemed something... or someone returned back his memories...

Platinum: Who was that Anti Moderator?

*Vegeta...*

Scene Changes to mist disapearing and Vegeta being seen

Vegeta: seems like everything has changed... how long were we in there?

Tazmo: should have spared that mask fellow Vegeta to get more answers... you were reckless and now we are lost here...

Haterade: Who cares? I had a blast hating more things and banning them... its good to be back...

Gooba: we cant be attacking recklessly haterade... we have a goal... to ban everything that has been contaminated... and the first is the cancer... the guardians and those Mafia Gamers Corps...

Vegeta: I thought the headquarters were still here...

Tazmo: whats the matter Comic Book Guy? you seem saddened?

CBG: No... its nothing... wheres the other ModHunters?

Just then AFK appears...

Haterade: If it isnt manhands...

AFK: Shut it Old Geezer...

Haterade: I HATE that word...

Vegeta: Where have you been?

AFK: Was chasing after 2 people who turned out to be from the Mafia Gamers Corps... then their comrade saved them...

Haterade: So that confirms you failed in Banning them... So long for NO MAN ESCAPES THE MODHUNTERS... you disapoint...

AFK: I underestimated them thats all... next time they wont be so lucky... you shouldnt be talking Haterade... what did you do?

Haterade: I was Hating and Banning... the usual. its good to be back... I say we continue doing that until we find their headquarters...

Vegeta: you 2 stop arguing... We have to find their headquarters... now wheres Spy Smasher and Jove at? I told them to check this place out.... and they have yet to report in...at this rate we arent going to find the headquarters...

LB: Allow me to help by...

Vegeta: Who the hell are you?

LB: Your guide towards the Mafia FC headquarters...

LB smiles...

Scene Changes to ScarMask being confronted by Cycloid...

Cycloid: seems like I found you...

ScarMask: What is it you want grunt?

Cycloid: what did you say?

ScarMask: im a little busy... so hurry up and just answer...

Cycloid: going to tell the master that you failed the mission?

ScarMask: Marcos was taken care off... the mission is over...

Cycloid: No... you know what im talking about... you burned down the Landfill... knowing full well that her message was there... Why did you do it? are planning to betray...

Before Cycloid can continue ScarMask appears before Cycloid and chokes him...

ScarMask: Dont you dare imply that... I would never betray the master... I would never...

ScarMask lets go...

ScarMask: I have more important things to do now... I have to watch fate be unvieled... now... a rage is near...

ScarMask Leaves...

Cycloid: One of these days... you'll pay...

Scene Changes to Jove attacking a place...

Tribulation: damn it... what is that thing?

Legend: it just came out of nowhere...

Tribulation: do you think we can beat it?

Legend: i dont know... its best tanking all of our attacks...

Tribulation: damn it... its our best choice now for one last attack to end it...

Jove: dont you guys think you can beat me... out of all the ModHunters I am the 
4th strongest...you guys are out of your league... Maybe if this was a newbie ModHunter Like AFK... then you would have a better chance... your no match for me... NOW DISAPEAR...

Jove attacks the direction of where Legend and Tribulation but something stops the attack...

???: I cant believe i had to step in... I am disapoint.. but its understandable... Its been a while since Ive seen you hunk of junk... my have the times have changed...

Tribulation: No way... Its...

Jove: Who are you? 

Legend: General Rofl yama...



Rofl: >.> Your worst nightmare...


----------



## Aries (Oct 12, 2011)

Scene Changes to Abel in school...

The teacher is going to partner people up...

???: Lets see... Abel you will be partnered with... you... 

Abel thinks... d

Abel: Awesome... I was just partnered with her... maybe i can tell her now... this is going to be a good day...

Just then Abel looks to his corner and sees tommy and rodney...

Tommy: Your dead...

Abel thinks...

Abel: Maybe not...

the girl appears before Abel...

???: Hey their abel... seems like we are partners... go figure... so how have you been doing? didnt you yesterday...

Abel: I was... doing fine... 

the girl looks and sees a ring on Abel...

???: where did you get that abel?

Abel: huh? the ring?

???: yeah... looks nice...

Abel: Um... well I...

Just then... 

???: Summons for Abel...

Abel: aw... seems like i have to go now... sorry...

???: Its alright. we'll continue this at your home. the project has to be completed after all...

Abel: yeah. well im out...

Abel leaves out and looks at his ring... which starts glow...

Abel: what the? whats the deal with this?

Abel touches it... and a screen appears that says... Offline... want to log on?

Abel presses yes and he is sucked in a vortex...

Scene Changes to Abel waking up in Sector C...

Abel: huh? im in Sector C now?

CR: Seems like your finally awake...

Abel: CR... whats going on?

CR: you just logged on thats all... anyways... I want you to help me out in a mission now...

Abel: mission?

CR: correct... a secret mission...

Abel: what is it first?

CR: we are going to bring in someone to justice...

Abel: Who?

CR: The person responsible for Aprils passing...

*Vasto...*

Scene Changes to Vasto walking near a gate...

Vasto: a gate?... LIKE THAT CAN STOP ME FROM GETTING WHAT I WANT...

Vasto's anger starts getting stronger and Vasto destroys it...

Vasto enters and it starts raining...

Vasto: seems like something is about to happen... Like a Rage against the Heavens...

*Sajin was attacked but his upgraded form saved him from a neg...
Jove[Modfuck]-Gumby was negged by Scarmask... to find out how... tune in next write up*


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

*The End Of The NightPhase*​*Vasto The Legendary Super Rager*​








​
The scene Starts off with Sajin having a flashback...

Sajin: Damn it... why did it have to be like this...

James: Stop there Sajin... you've been ordered to stand down...

Amrun: Dont make us attack you...

Sajin: You guys dont understand... You never did...


Homestuck: How naive of you Sajin... did you not forget you were just their to protect her?How could you have fallen for that "thing"...

Sajins anger explodes when Homestuck calls her a thing...

Sajin: Go Fuck yourself Homestuck! Dont ever call her that... your corps is the reason why shes like this... I can understand her... something you guys dont understand...

Homestuck: Funny... you barely know that thing... Hell she doesnt even know herself... and yet you know her? lol sajin... 

Sajin: HOMESTUCK!

Sajin Attacks Homestuck... the scene flashes to Sajin in a river battered and beaten...

Sajin: i barely came out alive... those fools dont understand... love isnt a taboo... I dont know anymore... I'll return back for you one day... When I get power... Illl return back to you.... Ivy......

FlashBack ends...

Sajin looks at the heart shaped item...

Sajin: I'll get you back... Believe in me...

Scene Changes to CR and Abel flying...

Abel: Who is this Vasto?

CR: Some rager... his species had the ability to get as powerful as they raged... it is said that their rage was the thing that caused many to be able to break the 4th walls...

Abel: I see...

CR: He has hunted down Multiple Corps members and destroyed them with his Rage... He became a huge threat to the Mafia Corps. thanks to his attackings... a group of people were sent to go after him once... we cornered him...

Abel: were you one of those people?

CR: yes... I was... along with my team... when we encountered his rage... we beat him... but he was able to escape... Then He joined the Avengers... and bunch of scums who have united for one purpose... to attain the key. to make their dreams a reality...

Abel: The key...

Abel thinks...

Abel: Isnt that what the Hope bros are looking for?

Abel: Key? whats that?...

CR: Some generic Plot Device Abel... it can make your wildest dreams a reality from what is said about it... The avengers want that key... they are dangerous... S-Rank Scums there... Former Prince Xerces, The MasterMind Gig,IVE CHANGED WADO,Jackpot Awesome and that traitor... Former Corps member Sajin... Vasto was along with them.. but it seems like he left them...

Abel: alright... how are we going to approach this one? If anger is what empowers him. how are we going to do this?

CR: Simple... Head on Abel... oh i forgot to mention. Vasto hates me and plat... along with our team that faced them that fateful day

Abel thinks...

Abel: Damn it... Im going to go to face a rager... with his power supplier as my backup... Im not looking forward to this... Everything is going to go badly... I just know it...

CR: Here lets take a shortcut... I know where Vasto is headed...

Abel: How?

CR: That scum told me... Lets go...

CR and Abel take a shortcut to get out of Sector C... but Abel stops when he hears a laugh...

???: Gurararara...

Abel thinks...

Abel: what the hell was that?

Abel then appears in a white area...

Abel: Where the hell am I?

The laughter starts getting louder...

???: GURARARARA...

Abel: Where the hell is CR? and where is that laugh coming from?

just then a door appears before Abel... the door opens and a voice is heard...

???: Whats the matter boy?

the figure is shrouded but Abel can see something sinister behind that door... he sees a big smile appearing...

Abel Is frozen in fear...

Abel: Wh...at... a...re.... you?......

???: Never seen a troll before? gurararara...

Just then Abel hears a noise...

CR: Abel... snap out...

Abel: huh? what just happened?

CR: You ask me... you seemed to have just stopped there... for a while lets go...

Abel: nothing... just thinking...

Abel follows CR...

Abel thinks...

Abel: What was that? Troll...was that real? nah maybe Im just overthinking it...

Abel leaves and that mysterious voice talks again...

???: Gurararara... Ill be meeting you again boy... very soon...

Scene Changes to Rofl and Jove...

Rofl: Its been a while since ive seen you... back in my day... their were no such thing as Mafia Gamer Corps... I think its time for me to repay you Modhunters for the havoc you caused back then... I never got the chance to thank you...

Jove: I see... we'll if I only knew who you were... I never forget a face im going to modfuck... Im going to destroy you in one go...

Rofl: You scrap of junk seems like you dont understand when your outclassed... let me show you... the power of the General of the Mafia Gamers Corps...

Jove: a mafia gamers corps general? I just beat your partners like nothing... your no match for me old fool...

Just then Rofl appears Jove...

Jove: What the?

Rofl: this fire burns strong in you...

Rofl punches Jove that sends her flying through multiple blocks...

Jove: Impressive...

Rofl: Ive been the General for the mafia gamers corps for 3 years now... and at that time and now... Ive never been surpassed in those past years... only person whos stronger is stan lee...

Jove: Dont get cocky you old man!

Rofl: I maybe old... but im still capable of kicking your ass you mod...

Rofl makes a blade out of his ring...

Rofl: >,> into my inferno bitch...

Jove: Dont get cocky!!!!!!

Jove rushes in to attack Jove...

Rofl summons a giant pillar of Neg...

hitting Jove...

Jove: It cant be... IT CANT BE!!!!!!!!!!

Rofl: Ive just scarred you. since you were brave enough to face me... Ive take liberty of sparing you SMH... but be warned... if you stand up and continue your assault... I will end you... 

Legend: that was awesome Rofl yama...

Rofl: Its nothing knew... anyways... If that modhunter was here... then where are the others? no doubt they will be gone too... we will have to contact the Mafia Gamers Corps about this... lets go...

Tribulation: right

Scene Changes to Vasto stopping... 

Vasto: Im here... but...  where is...

Vastos anger starts to explode...

Vasto: This place... its where she told me... when Everything becomes clear... Meet me here... its what she told me... so why isnt she here... I know I figured it out... why do I have this curse?... Damn IT!!!!!!!

Vasto Screams....

Vasto: FUCK THIS SHIT!!!

CR: Still raging it seems vasto...

Vasto: i know that voice...

Vasto Turns around.... He sees CR and Abel...

Vasto: CR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CR: Say it dont rage it... We've come to make you pay for your actions... Prepare yourself...

Vasto: Ive been waiting for this day... Im going to tear you to pieces!!!

*and so the battle of that has been clearly been forshadowed will happen next write up... CR vs Vasto...*

*Abel used his 1 shot ability SMH to redirect all the actions... and by actions i mean all actions from investigations,to cockblocking,to killing etc... Rofl-[SMH]-Buto Rengoob was attacked with everything

DayPhase Begins...*


----------



## Amrun (Oct 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*

this neeeds to happen


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2011)

And vasto turns to the rage side.

/never saw it coming


----------



## illmatic (Oct 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch cubey]*

The final boss must not be allowed to continue on till its inevitably to late to be stopped


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]

*illmatic =_=


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 13, 2011)

was I killed yesterday or last night?
/dead thanks for game.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

It was a day phase action gumby.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 13, 2011)

still dont know whats going on here :/
oh hey, you guys wanna get me lynched


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

A story is being told aiyanah


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]* 

this reminds me of the last game when we kept lynching aiya to no avail. stubborn scum.


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

Aiyanah is immortal he can't die at all


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

Also I wonder... Who actually reads the write ups?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 13, 2011)

i read every third write-up cause the details i need are there


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 13, 2011)

I read them. 

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

Shima good people. I see aiyanah. Wonder if your the person who pmed LB at the end of that xerces gaiden... Wonder who saw the sajin was a former corps member twist


----------



## Sajin (Oct 13, 2011)

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]*

This write-up is so touching


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

So many feelins and emotions. Sometimes I feel like I can't take it... But yes... I will develop sajin X Ivy...


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

Wonder how long it will take to lynch aiyanah this time


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2011)

Ahaha nice write-up CR 

*[VOTE LYNCH Aiyanah]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2011)

Loving Abel, no way town is losing this.


----------



## Kei (Oct 13, 2011)

The first game I played where the write ups were really really good 

Thanks for inviting me Chaos, I am kinda enjoying myself


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

lol didn't abel kill a townie?  

but his abilities sound coolio. 

is anyone going to scumhunt at this point? i want to but not until aiya is lynched.  

i'll give names of who i'm suspicious of though. 

keiichi song
cocoa
gig
illmatic 

have to look back though on who avoided voting for aiya :33


----------



## Kei (Oct 13, 2011)

The only thing I can say is that I am town, it should be obvious on who I am  But I guess not


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks my nakama :33 anyways it seems abels role as main character will stay for the other arcs ... Everything is going smoothly... Rage back the pendulum is near


----------



## Kei (Oct 13, 2011)

Anytime darlin


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 13, 2011)

so liek, why do you guys wanna lynch me?

my vote goes to
*[vote lynch james]*
for getting this shiz started
victory can only come without him here


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2011)

well you got saved from a lynch, like twice....kinda implies you have mafia watching your back cutey.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 13, 2011)

just once
i dont know where that action that banned my name for a phase came from


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

Aiyanah has a guardian angel... Rafaella. His sexy alter ego


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 13, 2011)

Sup folks, how goes it?

aiyanah's name being banned in order to postpone a lynch against him? Sounds shady enough to me.

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

Also vastos role will be able to neg this phase


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> The only thing I can say is that I am town, it should be obvious on who I am  But I guess not



it still helps to be wary of you. perhaps if i read back on the more recent pages your townness will become more clear to me 



aiyanah said:


> so liek, why do you guys wanna lynch me?



because you're mafia as clear as the sun is large hot ball of gas.



> my vote goes to
> *[vote lynch james]*
> for getting this shiz started
> victory can only come without him here



of course victory for your scum faction can only come without me. tell your teammates i'll sniff them all out if they don't kill me


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Also vastos role will be able to neg this phase



vasto role should point that neg in gig's direction though just saying. 

inb4cocoa


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2011)

Illmatic is next


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 13, 2011)

its not shady at all when you take into account the action wasn't mine :/
but meh whatevs, i'm interested to see what happens too
dont see any way for me not to be lynched this phase :/


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 13, 2011)

also, james is a dirty whore
dont let his mouth fool you, its seen many a phallus to this day


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Illmatic is next







aiyanah said:


> its not shady at all when you take into account the action wasn't mine :/
> but meh whatevs, i'm interested to see what happens too
> dont see any way for me not to be lynched this phase :/



you should be lynched. for the progression of town, you should definitely be lynched. 



aiyanah said:


> also, james is a dirty whore
> dont let his mouth fool you, its seen many a phallus to this day



save your breath aiya only sensual woman curves make contact with my mouth  other than food and water


----------



## Chibason (Oct 13, 2011)

It's hard to believe you aren't Mafia, Aiya...

*[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## Scar (Oct 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## Scar (Oct 13, 2011)

Dat Shay


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

@James  You're at it again? 

Stop being retarded honestly. I may have been kidding before, but seriously. 

*[VOTE AIY]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

And so we begin operation lynch aiyanah... Again


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 13, 2011)

I hope that we don't forget Cocoa, in all of this excitement.

We shouldn't rule out the possibility that aiyanah's name ban could have been used simply to make him appear suspicious.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I hope that we don't forget Cocoa, in all of this excitement.
> 
> We shouldn't rule out the possibility that aiyanah's name ban could have been used simply to make him appear suspicious.


Quite true.


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

Row row fight da powah.  Wonder where are the other people at?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 13, 2011)

Let's try this again

*[Vote lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

I cant wait for the 6th dayphase when aiyanah is finally lynched


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Now I am tied for 4th.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 13, 2011)

> implying post count matters

Quality over quantity, folks.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Are you talking to Shima or me?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 13, 2011)

I dunno, probably both of you.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 13, 2011)

I was pointing out ChaosReaper's staggering lead.


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

My write ups are always 2 posts


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

lol cocoa. vig should kill him too. he's not worth taking seriously. he's likely mafia anyway with his self-entertaining attitude and blinded principle to name only confirmed non-town for a suspect list turn hitlist in a no revealing game  if he turns out town then that's no loss. at least we got rid of an annoying egomaniac.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

I am only annoying you and possibly amrun it seems. I am not a egomaniac either. You are just dumb. 

I take back what I said before...I hope someone vig kills you.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

yeah sure 

oh and in case you didn't notice, you've annoyed more people than you think  but then again a self-righteous backtracker's attempts to save face should never be given worth.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Once I am lynched/killed...you will see that I was telling the truth. 

EDIT: I wasn't trying to save face. I decided to give you the truth. Trying to save face on the internet is laughable. You are indeed silly.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

sure and i'm the easter bunny. there's no reason for me to save face because it's the internet and nobody knows me and i can laugh it off with people who notice and delude myself into thinking it's not gonna embarrass me. 

hey if that's how you cope then i don't blame you. we all can't be emotionally stable. but nobody's going to believe you and that's your own doing.


----------



## Gig (Oct 13, 2011)

I need direction on who to lynch, CR you're the only one trust worthy who should I aid in getting a holiday to hell ? :33


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

It's really that hard to believe me? Wow...that's really sad. I already knew you guys wouldn't believe me. So it doesn't bother me. It makes me feel good to know that you're opinion is invalid because of how much of a narrow-minded moron you are... 

Please continue. Please keep deluding yourself into thinking there is a 0% chance that I am stating facts.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> It's really that hard to believe me? Wow...that's really sad. I already knew you guys wouldn't believe me. So it doesn't bother me. It makes me feel good to know that you're opinion is invalid because of how much of a narrow-minded moron you are...
> 
> Please continue. Please keep deluding yourself into thinking there is a 0% chance that I am stating facts.



oh no i'm not talking about your role claim, whatever that is. i'm talking about your mindset. you can say all kinds of garbage to make yourself look less pathetic but it's not gonna work because people are smarter than you think and can see right through you.  

i can tell you're frustrated and i'm here to tell you it's alright. it can be fixed


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> oh no i'm not talking about your role claim, whatever that is. i'm talking about your mindset. you can say all kinds of garbage to make yourself look less pathetic but it's not gonna work because people are smarter than you think and can see right through you.
> 
> i can tell you're frustrated and i'm here to tell you it's alright. it can be fixed


I wasn't talking about a role claim. I never claimed a role. I am talking about my mindset.

You know absolutely nothing about me...so making that kind of assumption makes you look like garbage in my eyes.  People aren't smarter than what I think they are unless they hide it well. Only two people in my entire life have seen through anything I have done and that was because I gave them hints. You aren't one of them. 

I am far from frustrated. I am amused and happy. You are quite bad at deducing what my mindset is.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> you're one of the more sensible and intelligent newbies. and by newbies i mean by joindate and whatnot since you might be already well versed in the mafia arts for a longer time in some other forum.
> 
> belph and trib too.
> 
> the quality of noobs these days. hard to find good ones like you.


That doesn't mean much coming from you...


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 13, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> We are friends.


You guys ain't acting like it. 


Jαmes said:


> you're one of the more sensible and intelligent newbies. and by newbies i mean by joindate and whatnot since you might be already well versed in the mafia arts for a longer time in some other forum.
> 
> belph and trib too.
> 
> the quality of noobs these days. hard to find good ones like you.


You are a true bro. Thanks for the compliments, man. <3

I've only been playing mafia here for a month and a half or so..and really, that's about how long I've actually been serious about playing it. I may need to cut down the amount of games I play since I'm playing in 5 at once and am signed up for 2 more, but yeah..I really like it here. You guys who play mafia here at NF are all cool, and I've had a tremendous amount of fun. Don't plan on leaving anytime soon.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I wasn't talking about a role claim. I never claimed a role. I am talking about my mindset.
> 
> You know absolutely nothing about me...so making that kind of assumption makes you look like garbage in my eyes.  People aren't smarter than what I think they are unless they hide it well. Only two people in my entire life have seen through anything I have done and that was because I gave them hints. You aren't one of them.
> 
> I am far from frustrated. I am amused and happy. You are quite bad at deducing what my mindset is.



ok your mindset then. and whatever you say, you will be judged. even the strangest of strangers can infer a myriad of things from what you portray. contrary to your coping mechanism, people can be read. deny it all you want but there will be people who can see through you and that's partly because there are people who are exposed to people like you and partly because of how you project yourself. and you don't have to tell us your life story dude. i don't think anyone will be mildly interested. funny that you say you have to give people hints before they can find out what you're like. 

you are quite bad at pretense but like i said. that's ok dude. emotional stress can lead to heart attacks. really that shit is scary.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> That doesn't mean much coming from you...



i understand it doesn't mean anything to you. that's how people in denial are. but i advise against pursuing similar opinions from the seasoned veterans and pros like amrun, wad, blaze, mio, etc. it might worsen your condition.


----------



## Kei (Oct 13, 2011)

Arguing?  But I can understand it, my very first game I raged quit so horribly


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it's obvious to everyone in the thread that Cocoa's claims are all a lot of nonsense. Everything from claiming to have intentionally acted suspiciously, just to annoy people, right up to claiming to not be angry, and not caring about what's going on.

The amount of text that you have typed in your defence, makes it abundantly clear that you care a lot more about this whole argument than you would like us to believe. 

It also makes it blatantly obvious that you were not simply fooling around or trying to troll people, because if you were, you would not care what anyone else believed, and subsequently try to convince them of your "true" motivations.

It would be unfortunate to let aiyanah off the hook for another phase, but I really think that we could benefit greatly by switching the lynch over to Cocoa.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> You guys ain't acting like it.
> 
> You are a true bro. Thanks for the compliments, man. <3
> 
> I've only been playing mafia here for a month and a half or so..and really, that's about how long I've actually been serious about playing it. I may need to cut down the amount of games I play since I'm playing in 5 at once and am signed up for 2 more, but yeah..I really like it here. You guys who play mafia here at NF are all cool, and I've had a tremendous amount of fun. Don't plan on leaving anytime soon.



i don't lie when i say someone is a good player. otherwise i wouldn't say anything of the sort. but your performance in on and on/ishamael/laix's naruto game was very commendable. it's nice to see some fresh faces who have securely anchored interest in these games and who actually play them well. there is already an unfortunate number of trollish newbies who are in it for fulfillment of their own psychosexual developmental tasks - in other words, fixated kids in relatively adult bodies. 

but yeah, do continue to play more and expand. you have potential.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> ok your mindset then. and whatever you say, you will be judged. even the strangest of strangers can infer a myriad of things from what you portray. contrary to your coping mechanism, people can be read. deny it all you want but there will be people who can see through you and that's partly because there are people who are exposed to people like you and partly because of how you project yourself. and you don't have to tell us your life story dude. i don't think anyone will be mildly interested. funny that you say you have to give people hints before they can find out what you're like.
> 
> you are quite bad at pretense but like i said. that's ok dude. emotional stress can lead to heart attacks. really that shit is scary.


It is quite easy to misjudge someone. I know how to give people the wrong information by how I carry myself. It's one of the ways I cope.

You are correct to bring up the coping mechanism. I am proud of you.

People can read, but that doesn't mean they have accurate reads.

Wrong. The fact that you deny what I say proves that you have never met someone like me before. You make the assumption that I am making this crap up based on your own experiences. A common mistake people make.

I am not telling you my life story. I am only giving you a glimpse.

If you met me in real life then you would understand. Fortunately, I will never have to meet you.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> I think it's obvious to everyone in the thread that Cocoa's claims are all a lot of nonsense. Everything from claiming to have intentionally acted suspiciously, just to annoy people, right up to claiming to not be angry, and not caring about what's going on.
> 
> The amount of text that you have typed in your defence, makes it abundantly clear that you care a lot more about this whole argument than you would like us to believe.
> 
> It also makes it blatantly obvious that you were not simply fooling around or trying to troll people, because if you were, you wouldn't care what anyone else believed, and subsequently try to convince them of your "true" motivations.


You read and yet you don't understand. How sad. This is my entertainment. You should be able to understand from there. If not then...

If you think I am mafia then please lynch me. That will make this whole situation a lot more amusing.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> It is quite easy to misjudge someone. I know how to give people the wrong information by how I carry myself. It's one of the ways I cope.
> 
> You are correct to bring up the coping mechanism. I am proud of you.
> 
> ...



there are many ironies, fallacies, and idiosyncrasies in this post alone but i feel it a burden to exert any more effort to pointing them out to someone who could potentially break their keyboard (and their heart) upon reading it. so i'll save you and me both the trouble and just say... 

...whatever makes you sleep at night.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

You have disappointed me.


----------



## Kei (Oct 13, 2011)

Third times the charm?
*[vote lynch Aiya]*


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 13, 2011)

People who mislead and annoy others for their own amusement, don't sit for _hours_ trying to convince people that this is what they were doing.

Because, you see... They don't care.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> People who mislead and annoy others for their own amusement, don't sit for _hours_ trying to convince people that this is what they were doing.
> 
> Because, you see... They don't care.


And yet here I am...

That sure was easy.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

shima's right though. 

and so is scruffy.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Shima is not right...and are you referring to Scruffy's VM?


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

So much feelins and emotions


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> So much feelins and emotions


            .


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Shima is not right...and are you referring to Scruffy's VM?



that and his earlier post telling us to chill out. well his idea was right.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> that and his earlier post telling us to chill out. well his idea was right.


I have been chill. 

Thanks for message James.  It's nice to know you care.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 13, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Cocoa]*


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 13, 2011)

It begins.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

leave the lynch on aiya though. the scum needs to die this phase. do we have a governor? he better let this aiya lynch through for the love of all things free.


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

its getting interesting alright... wonder whats going to happen now


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

if i die, you guys know who to disembowel. scarmask should really help us kill mafia just saying.


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2011)

Damn James


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch Plat]*


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2011)

Just in case I'm not around btw, lynch Amrun.


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

not even have seen james like this. not this james the other james


----------



## Aries (Oct 13, 2011)

alright i will finish hopefully the rest of the Xerces Gaiden


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 13, 2011)

I am hopeful that soon the great and immortal Xerces will rise up and triumph over the dark cosmic influences of LegendaryBeauty, and drive her back down into the bowels of the underworld which she once clawed and slithered her way up from.


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2011)

one can dream


----------



## illmatic (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought more pages would of passed by now. Down with Cubey


----------



## Mastic (Oct 13, 2011)

Not too late, its about that time bruh.

*[VOTE Lynch Aiy]*

deuces niggy.


----------



## Scar (Oct 14, 2011)

**


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm going to postpone this phase to get more votes...


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

*The End Of the Even Phase*

*Xerces Gaiden Part 2*: *What IS LOVE?*...









​
The Scene Changes to back to Xerces Gaiden... to where it ended...

???: Its time...

LB: I understand... but... I want out...

???: You want out? no maddam... your going to stay put there... and marry Xerces... your job was for him to fall in love with you so you could manipulate him. and I can take the Uchiha FC down in one go...

LB: But...

???: Ha... Dont tell me you fell in love with him? how funny... Dont you recall the last person you fell in love with?

LB: Yes... Sphyer...

???: Xerces will only do the same thing he did... You cant love LB. your incapable of it... dont you recall? its what you once told me... but Maybe it would have been better to get... another... It would be a shame If you didnt keep your end of the bargain.

LB: No. ill take care of him... I was just messing around...

???: Good Good... In 1 week we will strike them down... Remember LB... this is on you... you will be rewarded heavenly for your actions...

LB: Very well then...

Scene changes To the next day where Xerces will be crowned the New King of the UCHIHA FANS...

Xerces is reading a book... of a prophecy...

When the time comes a Uchiha will be reincarnated and will appear to the Uchiha FANS in their time of Need... He will Decide the Fate Of the Uchiha fans... rather they prevail or fail... The Uchiha Of Reincarnation will be the cause Of many destruction... but in the end... thanks to REDEMPTION will be saved... He will be a key player for the DARKEST NIGHT PHASE...

???: Xerces You really dont believe that story? do you?

Xerces: A Uchiha Reincarnated?... its so crazy to think... yet we still believe it...

???: Its a urban myth Prince Xerces... By now we should Have already known of this Uchiha...

Xerces: It says in our time of need...

???: We CircleJerk the Uchihas like gods. like the UCHIHA GODS will let such a thing happen... We've been good sheep... anyways its a fools errend Xerces... We've already tried looking all over the Sectors for such a uchiha... we havent found him... if he actually does exist. but at this point in time doubt it... We've faced plenty of danger and never have we seen such a thing appear...

Xerce: Didnt someone leave here to go to find this Uchiha?

???: I believe so. think she left to the Mafia Corps to search for this Uchiha herself...

Xerces: What was her name?

???: I believe it was mio...

Xerces: I see... what ever happened to her anyways?

???: Who knows

Xerces: Wonder How my father is doing...

Scene Changes to Sector O... Where the Host from there Zetta is in Sector Os headquarters...

Zetta: Seems like logic and order has finally been put over here... Finally I can say.... I can take a rest for a while and enjoy the Sector more... The Phenom Crew were finally sealed off. those scums wont be bothering anyone...

Gig: Now Zetta dont you forget who was the MasterMind behind finally taking care of those scums and helping preserve balance here... My technology has worked its wonders here...

Zetta: Youve done good Gig. Im proud of you OBDer's....

Gig: So Zetta.... Tell me... when you get banned... and lets be honest Zetta you rush into battles. its only a matter of time before it finally gets you banned... Who will take over here?

Zetta: .... Im not planning on getting banned yet gig my old friend. I wont stop battling and protecting this place until peace is finally achieved... and if I were to fall... someone would continue that dream Gig... and that person would be my subordinate Platinum...

Gig: What? how can that be? Platinum is still to new to host such a sector yet... Hes not ready... think this straight... You will need someone like me to see... to protect this place...

Zetta: No Gig. Platinum has been improving lately... he sees a goal and will follow it to the very end. Reminds me of me back then... He will surpass me and take my dream to even greater heights...and you gig will be his advisor like you are for me...

Gig: I see... well thats a shame...

Just then the alert goes off...

Zetta: Whats going on?

Someone runs screaming...

THE UCHIHAS ARE COMING...

Zetta: Damn it... the Uchihas... I hear they sucessfully conqured the Sector N... Seems like their trying to pull a manifest destiny and spread their Uchiha tastes to others... Seems we are the first they want to convert... Damn Uchihas... Gig i want you to contact the other OBDer's... this might be our toughest opponent yet... and also... call Platinum... we are going to need all the help we can get...

Scene Changes to Xerces being crowned the King...

ALL HAIL KING XERCES!

the People Applaud...

Xerces sees LB from afar watching Xerces be crowned...

Scene Changes to Xerces in his throne room sad...

???: Whats the matter Xerces? This was supposed to be the greatest day in your life. Finally becoming King after your father tried so hard to Deny the LAWS OF PHYICS of it happening

Xerces: I saw LB when I was getting crowned...I truly believed I found the right waifu for me... I know she felt the same way I did for her... yet... she no showed the biggest day for me... I dont want to be king... not if shes not my queen to see my rise...

???: How much did she really mean to you? i dont think that much. you barely knew her for a week...

Xerces: A week in the Internet is like 1 month... so its alot...anyways im not feeling super... Im going to take a nap...

???: alright rest prince... I mean King... tomorrow you begin your start as king...

Xerces takes a nap and wakes up and finds LB in his room...

Xerces: LB!!!!!!!! I mean hey there LB... i thought you were leaving...

LB: I changed my mind... I really want to follow what my head is telling me to avoid getting hurt again...but... Sometimes you got to look at things with your heart... I will become your waifu...

Xerces smiles...

Xerces: It seems like it was our fate to be in Love...

LB smiles and gets near Xerces head... making him blush...

Xerces: Um... What are you doing LB?

LB: To repay the favor from yesterday... This is how much you mean to me...

​


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

Scene Changes to Zetta rallying up the OBD'ers...

Zetta: Seems like we are all here... Tonight is the day where we must take down whatever comes our way... The Uchiha Fans will not take over this place... not ever my Banned Body they WONT!!! We are OBD!!!!!! WE ARE LEGION... NOW FIGHT UNTIL YOU FEEl LIKE QUALITY HAS ONCE AGAIN IN YOUR BLOOD! We've taken down lots of Scums before! from grandmaster KANE... The Phenom CREW... The sentry and plenty other SCUMS... and they have all fallen before our might... these Uchiha Fans are no different. TONIGHT history will repeat itself... Uchiha Fans will fall...

Jplaya: Now UCHIHA FANS... SHOW THE OBD... THE POWER OF DARKNESS...

The Uchiha fans spring into action and start running towards their headquarters... The OBD'ers jump from the HeadQuarters and the battle for the fate of the OBD begins!...

Zetta: Platinum... Though its not been confirmed... I have recomended you to become a Host. So If I were to fall... you would take my place as Host... You are the next Hope of the OBD...

Just then Blue with a katana appears out of nowhere and starts taking down multiple OBD'ers...

Zetta: Its time to enter this WAR...

Scene Changes to the next day with Xerces calling LB...

LB: Whats the deal Xerces?

Xerces: In a Few days we will be getting e-married... its only a matter of time... we will be doing it in the Uchiha palace... Im going to make you my queen... no you were already my queen when I met you... Now Im going to confirm it...

LB: i see...

Xerces: IM going to never harm you LB... remember Im not them... Im going to be you hubu...

LB: Xerces: I guess... the LAWS OF PHYSICS Willed our love?

Xerces: Maybe... but... our hearts were probably the thing that not even the LAWS OF PHYSICS understands... but i do... and thats all that matter...

LB: Im afraid...

Xerces: of what?

LB: That I will hurt you... and not be a good Waifu... My past... It will come back... I...

Xerces then hugs LB...

Xerces: Dont ever say that... your going to be a great waifu... I know it...

LB sheds some tears....

Scene Changes to a week ahead to the big day... of the wedding...LB is thinking If she should really betray xerces...

LB: why am I feeling like this? This should be easy for me to do... I should be able to manipulate him like I have others but... I can't... on him

LB takes out her necklace...

LB: with this... I can make anyone be mesmerized with my beauty... Why... Can't I use this on him... Is it because he loves me for who I am in the inside then my outside... It was the first time In a long time I felt this way of someone... Maybe... I really did fall for him...

Scene changes to Xerces checking up on LB...

Xerces closes his eyes

Xerces: you there LB?

LB: yeah.. I am... Just getting ready for the grand day for us...

Xerces: I see... Good. It's been a big week leading up to this... Their may have been lots of doubters but who cares what they think?

LB: um why do you have your eyes closed?

Xerces: Its bad luck to see the e-wife in her new set until the wedding...

LB: so how's that war going?

Xerces: fine... They've been doing a good job in giving them a run for their money... They might just pull it off...

Scene Changes to the final battle that will determine the fate of the OBD between Jplaya and Zetta...

Jplaya: why won't you OBD'ers just admit defeat? And embrace the uchiha? We have you guys outnumbered and yet you continue to fight...

Zetta: that's what you and the uchiha fans can never understand... Willpower... And HOPE! with that we won't lose! And the more willpower I have! The more likely it will for me to backdown... The OBD wont fall to you!

Just then the OBD'ers are getting back up. Then the rebels appear to surround the uchiha fans.

Rebels: we might not like the OBD but we don't like UCHIHAS either... We will make you you don't control this sector like you did ours. Uchiha scums it's all over for you...

Zetta then gathers all of his energy...

Zetta: I'm going to do end this war now... Using my most powerful attack... But before that... Why did you target us?

JPlaya: to pass on our will... But we were contacted you were already weak from a battle... It's why we decided to target you guys first...

Zetta: I see... Well it's all over now...

Zetta summons a book...

Jplaya: what is that?

Zetta: your fate... This book will seal you off once and for all. Once here it's almost impossible to get out... I can only use this once in a while so feel privilege in joining their ranks...

Welcome to the OBD wiki...

The book starts to drag Jplaya in...

Jplaya: I can't be beaten!!! Not now! The manifest destiny!!! Of UCHIHAS!!! Must be spread... Itachi can solo galactus!!! Theirs no way this can be happening?

Zetta: it's over jplaya...lol

Jplaya thinks...

Jplaya: xerces my son... Carry on my dream... Regardless of what I think of your relationship to her... I trust you... Follow your own path...

Jplaya is sucked in and then... Everyone celebrates as the uchiha fans retreat... But... Out of nowhwhere Zetta is reported with a blade...

Zetta: what the?...

Zetta looks around and is shocked....

Zetta: you traitor... Gig ...

Scene changes to the mystery person appearing before LB...

???: it's time...

LB: so you came for my big wedding day. I'm touched...

Scarmask: let's just get on with this...

LB: who's this?

???: my right hand man... You can call...

Scarmask: call me Scarmask...

LB: I see... So you have a partner... Shocking... But I'm more shocked your still trying to disguise yourself to me... here I thought we were partners

???: don't change the subject it's time to go...

Scene Changes to xerces waiting for LB to show up in the uchiha palace...

Xerces: where is she? Is she going to no show and leave me here?F

???: hey xerces i see LB but...

Xerces: but what?...

Just then a building is destroyed and from the smoke 3 people appear...

Xerces: what's going on?

LB, scarmask and the mystery person appear before king xerces...Someone try's to attack the mystery person but scarmask I intercepts and negs the uchiha fan...

???: this is the first time we've meet correct king Xerces?

Xerces: what It is the meaning to this LB?

LB:...

Xerces: answer me LB!

???: let me ask you something king of Uchiha fc... Are you satisfied with what you have?

Xerces: What?

???: haven't you ever thought of how the world should be? Haven't you ever wanted to ascend to greater heights?

Xerces:

???: give me your strength... Serve me and I will give you a new world and greater power.

Xerces: how comical... New world ?greater heights? I already am king and have everything I need here. I'm not like my father I like what I already have... All I need is you LB... Now answer me...

???: how cheesy... He's a keeper alright... But seems your mind is already made up... Shatter...

Just then xerces is in shock as he sees the guests have all been negged to pieces...

Xerces: what's going on?

???: seems like you weren't told... Go figure... Guess i will tell you king xerces

LB: wait don't

???: you were used. LB was sent here to seduce you... You were naive King...LBs ability is to get people to fall in love with her using her necklace... It's funny you actually think LB cared for you... Or better yet that you actually love her...

LB: hey I told you to stop...

ScarMask: don't interrupt the master...

Xerces: you mean... LB... Why?... Your telling me you've been using me? Did you really even care? Or better yet do I actually love you? Or was that your doing to... I gave you everything and more and you used me like a puppet...

LB: xerces wait. It's not like that. Please let me explain... It didnt have to be like this... Join us...

Xerces: I'd rather get negged the to join you guys...

Scarmask appears behind xerces...

Scarmask: that can be arranged...

Xerces is negged multiple times...

???: let's go... We have already conquered this place...

Xerces grabs the mystery persons leg...

Xerces: don't go yet... I maybe in denial... But deep down I don't believe that your being honest... I know what I felt... Someone like you controlling how I felt that defies the laws of physics... I know you felt the same way...

???: your still up... Get your hands Off my leg before I Neg it off...Lol

LB then kicks xerces hand off...

LB: I don't love you... So please... Just lay there and pass away... You wont have to feel more pain...

Xerces: I don't believe you LB!

LB: If your not going to listen to me... Then I'll just show you it was all a lie... And I manipulated you...

Lb then negs Xerces... Xerces wakes up in the rubble barely alive...

Xerces: I'm still alive... Seems like I survived...

Xerces remembers a What was LBs whispers some Last words before the neg...

LB: im sorry Xerces...I really did love you...

A Tear drops as xerces is then negged...

Xerces: did you cry when she negged me?... No must Have imagined that....I'm going to make you pay LB... Mark my words...

Scene changes to platinum finding the body of Zetta...

Xerces gaiden has ended so their you have it...


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright just finished this on my phone. Will fix it tomorrow. Also what do people think of xerces gaiden


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 14, 2011)

Cocoa

 Xerces


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2011)

Zetta .

Gig how could you ?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 14, 2011)

i'm so sure you guys want to lynch cocoa instead


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2011)

did I die or something because I diddnt get a pm


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2011)

Why would we want to lynch Cocoa aiyanah?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2011)

Aww hell

*[Vote Lynch Cocoa]*


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 14, 2011)

No shin we want to lynch aiya hes super scum. Unless yOu are scum as well


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 14, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AIY]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2011)

Well aight then James-kun.

*[Change Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 14, 2011)

you guys seem adamant about this lynch
will your persistence pay off?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2011)

Have fun at the gallows aiy .


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

Not even xerces has seen such a sad conclusion to a canon story


----------



## Gig (Oct 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Have fun at the gallows aiy .





ChaosReaper said:


> Not even xerces has seen such a sad conclusion to a canon story



Hopefully aiyanah will tell us about a vague treasure hidden in a nondescript location so that we  can all buy Pirate ships and go out in a hopeless attempt to find it, as we have absolutely no idea what we search for.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2011)

Gol D Aiy will tell us that the one piece truly does exist?


----------



## Gig (Oct 14, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Scene changes to platinum finding the body of Zetta...
> 
> Xerces gaiden has ended so their you have it...





Platinum said:


> Zetta .
> 
> Gig how could you ?



That was truly beautiful, a masterpiece I liked the part where I stabbed the traitor such a perfectly timed Starscream play 

Honestly such an unwise ruler, to make the clearly inferior Platinum his heir instead of me the mighty Gig only a fool would make such a tactical error, it is unfortunate for him that I unlike Zoidberg know when to stab someone in the back 



Platinum said:


> Gol D Aiy will tell us that the one piece truly does exist?


Yes he shall, it will cause an entire new age of piracy to begin, where millions will quest to become the legendary Pirate King by finding One Piece.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2011)

Fucking Gigscream .


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 14, 2011)

Ala Azn/am i dead yet?


----------



## Gig (Oct 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Fucking Gigscream .


Since we are clearly the most popular characters we need a larger back story we need a story that goes back before the Uchiha war, and after my epic backstabbing


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

Gigs timely timed backstabbing was quite the plottwist. It was very starscream like indeed  I'm waiting for gig to activate proton canons to put a end to unicron I mean the mysterious troll... Who is known as trollbeard. Also a gig gaiden will happen


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2011)

And ive arrived


----------



## Blaze (Oct 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]
*
Is he still not dead...


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2011)

plot seems to be on his side


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2011)

Gig is a dirty backstory. he only deserves to be kicked  while he is down.


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

Every avenger will get a backstory... Its only a matter of time


----------



## God (Oct 14, 2011)

What was Zetta doing in that write-up?


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

Zetta was the former host of sector O. Before platman took over. Besides this is the nf Internet this story Is taking place... I told you this game would be grand. NFs history is being wrapped nicely in this storyline... Everythin up for grabs here


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

Seems like this game is gettin more and more inactive.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 14, 2011)

Have we lynched anyone yet? 

I've seen people being negged, but, you know... I don't seem to recall any actual lynchings.


----------



## Gig (Oct 14, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Seems like this game is gettin more and more inactive.


We're just waiting for the death of someone 

*[VOTE LYNCH WHO EVER HAS THE MOST VOTES NOT CALLED GIG]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

That reminds me I got atleast 2 neg pms...


----------



## Blaze (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm going to lynch Aya hard.


----------



## God (Oct 14, 2011)

smh you people


----------



## Amrun (Oct 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]

OMG DIE
*


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 14, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## illmatic (Oct 14, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Seems like this game is gettin more and more inactive.



D?j? vu  much


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

Reminds me of last game where it took 3 phases + to get rid of aiyanah


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

so now that xerces gaiden is over.... I have a confession to make... this story which is canon has moved me... I have became a Xerces X LB shipper. who else supports this paring


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 14, 2011)

Guys stop lynching onee-chan Mou!


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 14, 2011)

I will have to read all the write ups before I support a shipping.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 14, 2011)

I will sink that ship on sight.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 14, 2011)

Why do you have to sink CR's dream ship?


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

read xerces gaiden. will change your mind on love... Xerces chose LB over more power. thats deep stuff


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 14, 2011)

Am I still alive here?


----------



## illmatic (Oct 14, 2011)

How easily Sypher x Ivy pairing is forsaken. 

For shame for shame.


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

lol it seems Sphyer X Ivy got overshadowed by the grand love of LB X Xerces. best paring ever


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

so wonder how long before a FC is made... i mean i get reported... I cant wait. anyways I should really get going with these neg abilities


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 14, 2011)

new pairing get.


----------



## Juri (Oct 14, 2011)

Dammit. so much catching up to do.


----------



## Juri (Oct 14, 2011)

lol raven, not you too.


----------



## Sajin (Oct 14, 2011)

illmatic said:


> How easily Sypher x Ivy pairing is forsaken.
> 
> For shame for shame.



Sphyer X Ivy pairing was inferior from the start


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 14, 2011)

Welp. Time to make the Anti Xerxes X LB FC.


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the battle for Ivy between Sajin and Sphyer will be even grander then grand...


----------



## Xerces (Oct 14, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Welp. Time to make the Anti Xerxes X LB FC.



I'll be co-owner.


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh goodness Xy darling, just accept you undying love for LB


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

Xerces is being tsundere. why cant true love conqur all? why must we see true love not overcome the obstacles


----------



## Sajin (Oct 14, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Xerces is being tsundere. why cant true love conqur all? why must we see true love not overcome the obstacles



It's not true love if it does not overcome the obstacles.

He's in denial for now but I'm sure it will work out eventually :33


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 14, 2011)

I believe in you Xman :33


----------



## Xerces (Oct 14, 2011)

Its a comedic notion to associate an irrational and misguided person such as LB with myself. The fact that a reputable and respected member of the forum such as myself is being 'paired' with a _Tsunade fan_ should speak volumes about this episode being an extraneous farce. 

I am one of the few who personify the voice of reason in this forum. This attempt to indirectly diminish my credibility was as successful as containing antimatter in a perfect vacuum.


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

lol. come one guys. maybe if we support xerces more. he will be confident enough to look past his tsundere ways and love LB


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 14, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> lol raven, not you too.



 



**


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2011)

I dont care about xerces

[]b[vote lynch xerces][/b]

Because im THAT guy


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2011)

lots of jelly. anyways aiyanah is getting lynched. or should i say has been lynched... now to wait another day for the shocking conclusion to Comics Ball Z


----------



## Aries (Oct 15, 2011)

*Also pm me your night actions. Will double phase write ups tomorrow*


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 15, 2011)

The final Xerces Gaiden made me cry.

So amazing.


----------



## Aries (Oct 15, 2011)

*The End Of The DayPhase*​*The Anger Begins​*








​
The Scene Goes back to where it left off...

Vasto: Ive been waiting for this day... Im going to tear you to pieces!!!

CR: Dont get cocky Vasto. Ive gotten stronger since the last time we met...

Vasto: i see... wont make a difference... Though it seems you still brought some reinforcements...

Abel: The Names Abel and Im...

Vasto: Not interested... I got to thank you CR... Your doing me a favor in showing yourself to me instead of me looking for you... So where are the others?

CR: All i need is him for back up... 

Vasto: and you say Im the cocky person... I was searching for something... but it seems like the reason she hasnt shown up is because of you... I still dont get what these visions mean... But you CR... you must be eliminated at all costs... Im going to make sure to take you out this time...

CR: bring it on... Im going to take you in for justice. for what you did to april...

Vasto: April?....... oh yeah... that girl... one of the corps members who with you and platnium during that battle... seems she passed away... while eave'sdropping in my convo with that scum... her fault really... 

CR: So you admit it...

Vasto: I admit that you Corps members are hypocrites. Your going to seek justice in sending me to internet jail for wipin out some Corps members? What about My Justice? where is that? Did you not forget what you guys did to my kin? I hate you Corps Members!... thats why I dedicated my life to wiping as much as I can... but you CR. your different then those corps members. getting rid of you now. will come a new day...

CR: Your dilusional rager... your going to pay for what you did...

Abel: yeah... what he said...

Vasto starts to power up.... Vastos skin turns red and bulks up

Vasto: NOT ONE OF MY KINS SACRIFICE WILL BE WAISTED!!!! NOT ONE! 

Vastos runs towards CR and Abel...

CR: get ready Abel...

Abel: Right...

CR: Dodge!...

CR moves out the way. But Vasto smacks Abel sending him flying towards some mountains...

Vasto: Seems like your backup has been taken care off... reminds me of the last time... but this time you wont have people to bail you out...

CR starts to power up...

CR: its time to end this... Ka-Me-Ha-ME!!!!

Vasto: Huh? that cheap refference again! it didnt work the first time... it wont work this time...

CR: Neg!

CR shoots at Vastos Direction but misses...

Vasto: Missed...

CR: wasnt aiming for you...

Vasto: What?

Vasto is then Double Negged by Abel who uses his own neg to double the affect and send the attack back to Vasto...

Abel: Did we win?

CR: Nope. this is just the beginning... Vasto is not as strong as he was during our first confrontation...

Abel: Maybe... you've just gotten stronger?

CR: Though i have improved...I doubt that double neg would have affected that vasto of the past... somethings off... Abel ill take care of him. you stay here... Here have this...

CR lends Abel some cuffs...
Abel: What is this?

CR: Repseals... they can negate any powers... you will use this Abel On Vasto... this is why i need your help. your going to watch and then finally make your move. to put a end to Vasto...

Vasto comes out injured... 

Vasto: Damn it... im injured...

CR: seems like your not as impervious as before... I think one on one battle will do wonders for me. Im going to enjoy beating you down...

Vasto destroys the mountains with his fists of anger...

Vasto: Vanish!

Vasto lends out a scream that sends CR flying crashing trough the mountains...Vasto runs towards CRs direction and starts negging everywhere...

Abel: CR!

From the ashes theirs nothing...

Vasto: Come out now CR... I know your still not gone yet...

CR comes out from the ground to punch Vasto but Vasto moves out the way and Vasto kicks CR...

Abel: Damn it.... that worked out so much better in Narudo...

Vasto: your not going to win...

CR: Just warm-up Vasto...

CR smiles

Vasto: damn it... you just dont know how much you piss me off... how can you act so casually... you know what your going to do... and yet you still try to hide it...

CR: Hide what? this is a fair fight...

Vasto: Your...

Before Vasto can finish what hes going to say CR attacks Vasto...

Vasto: Attacking while im talking...

CR: talking is a free action... not my fault...

CR and Vasto start battling it out.

Scene Changes to Platinum who is seen leaving the headquarters and finds Aiyanah...

Aiyanah: Hey there Platinum hows it going?

Platinum: Not good... it seems like what i fear is coming true... Wheres CR and Abel?

Aiyanah: I dont know. from what Keiichi told me just a while ago. He left with Abel on a mission... why?

Platinum: a mission?... I need to have a chat with CR...

Aiyanah: yeah... Dont know where to be honest...

Platinum: I see...

Just then Platinum hears a rage noise...

Platinum: That noise... it cant be...

Aiyanah: Was that what i thought it was?

Platinum: Its vastos rage... Dont tell me... CR went to confront Vasto? Damn it... and he took the new kid aswell... this is bad... hes going up against that monster... Im going...

Aiyanah: But wait... Ill go with you... That battle so long ago gives me chills even now... 

scene Changes to Princess Ivy who is in fear...

Princess Ivy: What kind of aura is this Sphyer?...

Sphyers in shock...

Sphyer: Its rage... just pure Rage....

Scene Changes to the Avengers noticing the aura of anger...

Sajin: Vastos already in a battle it seems... or maybe's hes gotten a vision...

Scene Changes to ScarMask from far away watching the battle...

ScarMask: Lets see what fate has in store for you... Abel... where do you fit in this grand scheme of things?... The Master has interest in you... I wonder... if your worth it?... or if the master is interested in something else you have...

Scene Changes to CR and Vasto continuing their battle. the battle seems about even...

CR: Your anger is slowly building up... wonder how long before I exhaust myself.... or how long before your anger surpasses me... So far your not as strong as you were back then...

Vasto: your not understanding... your a fool if you think postponing this fight for aslong as you can will change the outcome... you wont tire me out...

Vasto then negs CR...

Scene Changes to Platinum and aiyanah heading towards the battle...

aiyanah: damn their very far away... I dont think we'll be able to make it in time...

Platinum: we can only hope this shortcut can help us out in time... I still remember how we had to take him out last time...


----------



## Aries (Oct 15, 2011)

Flashback happens...

Platinum is battered and beaten as he gets back up on his feet... as he hears his comrades tell him to give CR the strength to stop Vasto...

Mio: Damn it Plat. Lend your strength to CR...

Aiyanah: This is bad... Come on Platinum... lend him your strength...

Sphyer: Put aside your differences and lend CR your strength aswell Platinum...

April: Platinum this is our only chance... Hes already destroyed of our nakama...

CR: Platinum! What are you waiting for? lend me your strength... damn it... I cant believe i have to beg... to get some power to beat him... I am weak... DAMN IT. MORE RepWHORING NOW!!!....

Platinum: Damn it... Why should I give CR my power? I am the Prince of All Hope... 

Scene Changes to Vasto beating down CR...

Vasto: You lasted more longer then i expected... but your hour has now arrived...

CR: NOW PLATINUM! Lend me your reps now!...

Platinum: Fine... here you go... have it all...

Vasto trys to punch CR but he stops the attack...

Vasto: Where is he generating this much circlejerkin?

CR: your hour has arrived...

Platinum: Dont think this changes anything CR... im just repaying the favor from last time...

Mio: Get him CR...

Sphyer: So much refferences...

Aiyanah: That damn CR... spoilering the end for the broly movie...

Scene Changes back to Vasto and CR...

Vasto: Ha! It doesnt matter how much rep you got from those fools. it wont change the outcome at all...

CR: We Wont see until we try it out right Rager?

CR and Vasto rush at each other to hit the finishing blow... Vasto trys to punch CR but he dodges and Negs Vasto in the gut... causing a explostion..

FlashBack ends...

Scene Changes to Vasto looking for CR...

Vasto: Where is he?

Just then Abel appears before Vasto...

Abel: hey you! its you vs me now...

Vasto: Look kid. stay out of this...

Abel: Im tired of getting disrespected... I am a warrior too...

Abel attacks Vasto but it has no effect... 

Vasto: bad choice...

Vasto then attacks Abel and proceeds to beat him down...

Vasto: Your no match for me... just give up... and run...

Abel starts to think...

Abel: Give up and run?.... no... ive done that for all my life... And Im tired of running... I will confront this head on... I can do this... She chose me... because she saw something in me... I can do this...

Just then Abel gets up and he gets a cliche heroic Resolve... Abels eyes start to glow...

Abel: Im not running...

Vasto: his power... has increased... what kind of shonen bullshit is this?

Abel attacks Vasto... and proceeds to pummel him down...

Scene goes to scarmask

Scarmask:.... He has some untapped potiential...

then back to Abel...

Abel: Time to stop you...

Just then Abels resolve dies...

Abel: Crap...

Vasto gets back up...

Vasto: I got to admit.. you gave me some good shots but this is the end for you...

Vasto thinks

Vasto: this kids power is unstable... if he could control it... he could be a formidable opponent one day...

Just then Vasto then starts to hear some voice in his head...

???: Vasto... its time!!!!!!!!!! UNLEASH ME NOW! I'LL END HIM NOW...

Vasto: Damn it... not now... Go away.... I dont need you...

???: Do you not recall it was my power that gave you this gift?

Vasto: Gift? more of a curse... I dont want it.... Its what caused the massacre for my kin... why wont you just leave?

???: Why? i have been sealed off forever! I want out! lend me your body... And I will get rid of all of your problems...

Vasto: No! I hate you the most... your anger disguists me... i dont need it...

???: Dont be like that. your a rager like me... do you not recall it was my power that helped you out that time?

Vasto: Damn it... I told you I dont need your power... Your only using me... to escape your cell... I wont let you get out...

Just then insides Vastos mind the mystery person appears...

Vasto: What the? how... did you get in my mind? this isnt possible...

???: So I was right... i knew their was a source of your power... and i know what it is... you ragers are quite something... the source of your power... RageBeard... interesting...

RageBeard: those eyes... ive seen those eyes before... eyes from the past... DARKNESS... i see... that aura.... i see... its...

the mystery person smiles... and puts his hand towards RageBeard...

???: vanish...

Ragebeard disapears...
Scene goes to CR getting out of the rubble...

CR: Abel what are you doing! put the rep-seals while hes standing there...

Abel: Right...

Abel puts them on Vasto snapping him out of what happened...

Vastos skin and powers go back to normal... Vasto drops down...

Vasto: my power... its gone... what are these seals?... i cant move...

CR: You did it abel. you won...

Abel: Woah... that was quite something...

Scene Changes to ScarMask...

ScarMask: it seems the master intefered... seems he still finds use of him... guess ill be getting out of here...

Scene Changes back to Abel,CR and Vasto...

Vasto: Ive been beat...

CR: why did you attack april...

Vasto:...

CR: Answer me you rager...

Vasto: seems like the tables have turned... seems like your the one in pain. Ha. the irony... i felt that way a long time ago... when you massacred my kin... you corps members make me laugh...does it upset you. that no matter how much you try... april wont come back?

Just then CR punches Vasto in the gut and starts to beat him down...

CR: if thats what your response... then your going to do a better job to piss me off...

Abel is shocked at CRs actions as he can only watch as CR beat Vasto down to a pulp...

CR: Rage Vasto... go on. do it. you said you were going to get rid of me. yet your here beaten. again. your kin were fools...

CR lifts up Vasto...

CR: Maybe I should repay the favor Vasto. and show you the pain Those ragers felt when they felt there last breath...

CR prepares to finish off vasto... but then...

???: Thats enough CR! Vasto is beaten... 

CR stops what hes doing and drops vasto...

CR: Platinum... and Aiyanah...

Aiyanah: As a Corps members you know better to seek justice on your own accord. especially without the corps knowing about it CR...

CR: April's passing was because of him... Im just doing what the corps should have done... but i apologize from my actions... I let my emotions get the best of me... im supposed to be a role model for this kid and what to become like... seems like im failing...

Aiyanah: Its alright... I know about your feelins for her... i can understand...

Platinum:... Aiyanah take the kid and vasto out of here. me and CR need to have a chat...

Aiyanah: Alright then...

Aiyanah summons a orb around abel and Vasto and drags them out of the sight...

Inside the Orb Vasto starts talking to the kid...

Vasto: im guessing your new to this corps... your her will... theirs more to this then meets the eye kid... it will come crashing down soon...

Abel: Huh? your awake?

Vasto: I warn you... Dont put to much Faith In CR... its only a matter of time... his actions... will be what summons "it"...

Scene goes to CR and Platinum...

Sajin-[Furry]-Aiyanah was lynched.


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2011)

ABOUT FUCKING TIME


----------



## Sajin (Oct 15, 2011)

What a waste of the best role in the entire game.


----------



## Aries (Oct 15, 2011)

lol it seems not even I have seen such a good role waisted


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Amrun]*
Goodbye, Gig.


----------



## Aries (Oct 15, 2011)

lol the end of the nightphase isnt over. also. just a pointers to some people. next phase will be a new era... the super masions have used a move called Fusion Refusion... I really wasnt expecting such a ability to be used out of all the 3 abilities i gave them. but seems like trolling is in his blood.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2011)

wait....why did WAD not activate?


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 15, 2011)

oh look aiya was the godfather 



VastoLorDae said:


> wait....why did WAD not activate?



it did that time when the aiya was saved from the lynch.  concerned mafia buddy?  

/night phase


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2011)

actually keep posting. ill be honest with you guys Fusion Re-fusion is actually a Wide Sized ModFuck of all time. its going to change everyones character after the nightphase. I say you guys post to remember your role while you still had it. im thinking this is good. as i can bring in some people that were killed to fill in some spots that have been left behind by ivy and UD.


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> actually keep posting. ill be honest with you guys Fusion Re-fusion is actually a *Wide Sized ModFuck of all time. its going to change everyones character after the nightphase.* I say you guys post to remember your role while you still had it. im thinking this is good. as i can bring in some people that were killed to fill in some spots that have been left behind by ivy and UD.



You serious?

HAHAHAHAHAHA XD

this game.


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2011)

no idea why i posted that. but yeah. this modfuck can do some good in the game. some people like gumby can be brought back to replace some people like ivy or UD who dropped of the game.


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2011)

So after you post this night phase we get new roles? 

or will you post this night phase, we have a day phase and THEN after that night phase everyone is randomized? 

@_@


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2011)

Will let the nightphase go on. Then I will change characters and make a small write up with new clues on them. So 2 write ups for the price of the 1


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2011)

damn, just like Megaman


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2011)

Lol that was a funny phase. But how's everyone enjoying their roles for one last time?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

But I like my role .


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 16, 2011)

Give me Platinum's role, if it's so desirable.


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2011)

Where's that cosmic retcon punch at where you need it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Lol that was a funny phase. But how's everyone enjoying their roles for one last time?


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2011)

I think this pic describes what just happened


----------



## Blaze (Oct 16, 2011)

This game is so lulzy.

Xer and LB best tsundere pairing ever.


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2011)

Blaze I'm glad you support this canon paring. I think everyone here should support their tsundere love for another. Maybe just maybe they'll get over their tsundere ways and just get their unresolved sexual tensions over with


----------



## Blaze (Oct 16, 2011)

You can tell with Xerces passionate denial and LB being quiet about it.


So much tension.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2011)

Lol did we all forget about Blaze x Wez


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2011)

so much feelins and emotions for this tsundere love


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2011)

im dead in this game but i had to come here to post my thoughts

i have to selfishly take credit for introducing and matchmaking these two lovebirds together

isnt love grand?


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 16, 2011)

A being of Xerces' caliber would never soil his brilliant existence by associating with a strumpet of that ilk.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2011)

Indeed         .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> A being of Xerces' caliber would never soil his brilliant existence by associating with a strumpet of that ilk.



opposites attract?


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2011)

*The End Of The NightPhase*​*Bitter Rivals​*








​
The Scene Goes to where it left off...

CR: So what is it you want to talk about Platinum? 

Platinum: It seems like its just you and me CR. from our former crew... Seems like we've been dropping like flys... I wonder who will be the next to drop...

CR: I dont know. but is that all you want to talk about? some nostalgia?

Platinum: You know well what I want to talk about CR. you've been acting strange for a while now. and it seems like its been building up... If your going to betray us CR. IM going to take you out now...

CR: It seems to me your being quite paranoid platinum. from the looks of it seems your trying to pick a fight with me. IM not 100 percent because of my battle. but im sure you would like to beat me to finally prove yourself correct?

Platinum: What?

CR: No need to lie Platinum. me and you have been bitter rivals for a while since we were in the same team as April and Mio. though those 2 never could understand what was the point of this rivarly I did... It was to prove who was the better of the 2. Its been a burning question that you deep down want to know. thats why your doing this... your finding a reason to justify a battle with me. Ha

Platinum:... Look CR this is no time for the Rivarly card. Im just warning you. If you try something I will be the first to take you down... But I have no proof your responsible for the breakout of the ModHunters yesterday...

CR: So the ModHunters were broken out...

Platinum: Not only that the facility was destroyed...

CR: I see... But what does that have to do with me Platinum? I was in the Headquarters most of the time when such a incident happened...

Platinum: Maybe so... But... their are only a few people who know of the ins and outs of the facility. and those people are gone besides you and me... I no I didnt do it. 

CR: Thats reassuring Platinum... So its come down to this has it? I see...

Platinum and CR get ready to battle it out but then...

ScarMask: As much as seeing this would be grand... I'm going to drop by and say hello...

Platinum: What the... 

ScarMask: Seems like you are quite shocked. but That facility was pretty easy to slip by and out...  the security must have been flawed...

Platinum: So your the person who released them... What is your goal...

ScarMask:... my goal? my goal is to watch the Masters plan come to fruitation... its only a matter of time... before a new era is ushered in...

Platinum: I wont let you!

ScarMask: Its to late for that... you cant stop it...

ScarMask points at Platinum...

ScarMask: NEG!...

ScarMask shoots a darklike energy to Platinum...

CR: Watch out.

CR gets in the way and takes the full affect of the attack...

Platinum: CR! are you alright?

Scarmask: that was just a sample of whats to come... I may have not gotten you Platinum... but CR has been injured... the more likely you 2 are out of the way the better it is for the plan to go by...

Platinum: IM going to make you pay...

Platinum rushes towards ScarMask...

ScarMask: a confrontation this early in the game wont do Platinum.. not now... your still needed for the plan for the moment...

ScarMask disapears... and scene changes to the Orb with Vasto Talking to Abel...

Abel: Dont trust CR?

Vasto: Yes... it will only be your undoing...

Abel: Why should I believe you? just a few mins ago you were beating me down...

Vasto: I am a Rager... I can see visions of the future... maybe not the whole picture but glimpses of it... I can see it... it was this curse that caused our kin to be wiped out by those damn Corps members...

Abel: Curse?

Vasto: Correct... you see... the guardians needed some souces to power their Internet with Feelings and Emotions... These Feelins and Emotions were Entity's with great power... they were beasts like no other... The Entity's were the cause of many probs for the Guardians... The first Moderators were used to contain these monsters down and seal them off from harming anyone...

Abel:...

Vasto: They sealed of one of the Entity's... RageBeard the Entity of RAGE in our homeworld... RageBeard wanted us to free him. but we were to weak to do so... RageBeard used whatever remaining strength to infect the world with his Rage... the More we Raged the more powerful he got... RageBeard was responsible for giving us this curse... or better yet the Guardians for putting such a beast in our homeworld and instead of taking responsiblity punish the rest...

Abel: So this RageBeard is what made you guys Ragers?

Vasto: Yes... against our will we became Ragers... some viewed this as a gift. and worshipped RageBeard... the ability to get more powerful the more they raged... the ability to see the future... Such a ability caused us to Rage as we had no idea what these visions meant... only a rare few did... It was tradition that a young age you would tap your hidden RAGE and start training to control it... My Master Hiruzen taught me everything I know of the Ragers Creed... He was my mentor. my friend... but most of all... the only thing I cared for... 

Abel: I see...

Vasto: The Guardians started to see their errors when they realized it was our rage that was helping the others be capable of breaking the 4th wall... we had seen visions of a betrayel... but we were naive... The Guardians said they would make a peace treaty... but it wasnt that... It was a massacre... they wiped us all out just so Ragebeards power source was gone... I was lucky... I surived... and swore revenge...

Abel: ... How many of these entities are there?

Vasto: there are quite a few... The rumors sorounding the Comics Section arent a myth... their real... theirs a entity there... just like the RageBeard... but its more... of a troll... its Name is Trollbeard... A mortal enemy of most of the Entities... its quite a fiend... 

Abel remembers the vision he had when he saw a trolllike figure...

Vasto: you dont have to believe me... in time... you'll see... everyone will

Abel:....

Scene Changes to Mystic waking up in a bed...

Mystic: Where am I?

Hammer: Seems like your finally awake...

Mystic: What happened?

Hammer: It seems you were attacked... 

Mystic: Where is my bro?

Hammer: You mean the goob? Hes alright... hes outside at the moment... Why did you come here?

Mystic: We came because of Marcos Hughes wants something from you...

Hammer: Marcos? ha... its been a while... seems like I know what he wants...
Tell me... Why did you commit that taboo Mystic? and try bringing back a mafia game?

Mystic:... how do you know i did?

Hammer: Because I commited the same taboo... and paid for it... that day was the day I died... and was reborn... but why did you do it?

Abel:...

Hammer: Seems like you wont answer that... then tell me... did you see it?

Mystic: Yes... i did... 

*"The Truth"...*


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2011)

Scene Changes to LBs Palace...

LB: Alright I think its time for you guys to keep your end of the bargain... your first mission... is you guys are going to capture... the Princess... if our inside sources are correct then the Princess is scheduled to be taken to a different location tomorrow... This is our time to strike. and capture her... the moment she is captured everything will be completed...

WAD: Capture the princess? what for? corps will be all over us if we try to do such a thing. We wouldnt get a thing for doing it...

Awesome: I have to agree... seems like a redundunt plan really. we are looking for the key. not a princess...

Cubey: A Princess! Can I be the prince?

Gig: God Damn it Cubey... we mean a actual princess not a fairy tail one...

Cubey: But Xerces is a former King! its only fair be prince for a day...

LB: Capturing the princess will be like accomplishing your goal like i said... the so called Key is in her position... Isnt that right Sajin?

LB smirks at him...

Sajin:... Yes...

Awesome: wait what? your telling me that the key has been with the princess this whole time? No wonder finding it was nearly impossible... the corps is hiding her well...

LB: Now get into this portal... Might take a day to get their... but it should be a interesting day...

Sajin: Avengers... you heard her... Lets go...

the avengers head into the portal one by one... LB winks at Xerces before he gets into the portal. causing him to blush...

Cubey: How cute Xerces Senpai She Lo...

Xerces pushes Cubey inside the portal...

LB: be safe...

Xerces gets inside the portal and scene changes to Aiyanah droppin off Abel to Sector C...

Aiyanah: You did good their Abel. Im proud... Im sorry you had to CR like that....

Abel: Its alright... this april meant alot to him... So I can understand...

Aiyanah: Alright... im going to drop this rager to the courts to judge him...

Aiyanah leaves...

Abel: I wonder...

Just then Abel hears a noise...

Welcome home Abel Kun~

Abel: Keiichi? what are you doing here?

Keiichi: I came to spend some time here. want to join me?

Abel:... Sure...

Scene Changes to imposter Cycloid turning in Gumby to the courts...

Cycloid: Thats right... I saw him and Tsubaki attack Marcos Hughes... those 2... are the People responsible for his banning!...


Scene Changes to the ModHunters flying...

Tazmo: seems like that lady gave us what we were looking for... the location to the Mafia FC Headquarters...

Vegeta: Her life is spared... for the moment... Once we eliminate the Guardians... and their corps... the Internet will be judged once MORE... Seems we are going to have to do this without Spy Smasher and Jove it seems... Oh well...

Scene Changes to the ruins of a corps member beaten...

*Abel used his one shot ability to bring back Sajin-[Furry]-Aiyanah back in the game. a revive was repsealed,Hammer-[Banhammer]-Shima was faction killed. Vasto Negged DJ Scruffy but he had joined the Avengers and was given a bulletproof role. blaze was protected from a faction kill, Mastics ability to skip to a phase ahead saved him from Blaze's neg, Platinum negged illmatic[Vengeful spirit]-Vasto. now Vasto is alive/dead until he can find the person who negged him and thats it for nightactions I think. Unless I forgot someone. Anyways Ivy,Gaia,UD,and Homestuck will be needing some replacements. So im bringing back gumby,Shima,mystic and finally... cokie the clown to the game. to fill those 4 spots up. now time to change you characters*


----------



## illmatic (Oct 16, 2011)

Platinum you negged me


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

Wait why the fuck was Sajin brought back by the town hero????


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Wait why the fuck was Sajin brought back by the town hero????


Because the town hero is a dirty furfag.


----------



## Sajin (Oct 16, 2011)

I love this game.


----------



## Scar (Oct 16, 2011)

What up trolls 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2011)

^
that is what Xerces likes....


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2011)

xerces and LB should just bang. and get it over with. their tsundere love burns bright.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> xerces and LB should just bang. and get it over with. their tsundere love burns bright.



[YOUTUBE]aF4CWCXirZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scar (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll help bang her


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

Can you all feel the love tonight ?


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> I'll help bang her



We would break her, I think shes a small chick lol.....
Yes I want in on that, no homo.

no moho


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2011)

OH SHIT ||

*SKY DIVING PORN
* 
_*WTF AM I WATCHING*_

SHE WANTS DICK


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2011)

LOl a friend told me about it after church.

I was like "wtf they talked about this on Fox News!?"

D:

wrong thread btw


----------



## illmatic (Oct 16, 2011)

I thought I was in Bathhouse for a second


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2011)

So now we have gangrapes being planned .

Oh you guys.


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2011)

Gangrapes?


----------



## Scar (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2011)

wait what is this i dont even... only xerces and LB can love each other... now people want to make this a gang bang... sometimes i wonder


----------



## illmatic (Oct 16, 2011)

I think he meant , yeah  this is about Xerces X LB .


----------



## Aries (Oct 16, 2011)

i see... doubt LB will pull a train with you guys. unless you changed your name to xerces


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2011)

That ain't XERCES!

WOMBO COMBO on LB


----------



## Scar (Oct 16, 2011)

Fuck love

I just bust one and break em


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2011)

AINT GAY IF YOU GIVE IT

ONLY IF YOU TAKE IT

CR GET OVER HERE !!! D:


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2011)

I was joking. 
I don't take it 

D:


----------



## illmatic (Oct 16, 2011)

I love the way you lie.


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

and finally ive giving everyone their new role. *DayPhase Begins*


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

also next write up will probably be gig gaiden...


----------



## illmatic (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know who to vote lynch anymore.


----------



## Xerces (Oct 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sajin]* 

He is scum.


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2011)

Xerces you have previous role info?


----------



## Xerces (Oct 17, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Xerces you have previous role info?



Yes, I know who 5 mafia players are. Sajin is the greatest threat.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm back; new role pending.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 17, 2011)

New roles


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sajin]*
Good enough reasoning for me thus far and I want to test that claim. Protection for Xerces please if it works out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2011)

HA! CAN'T KILL THIS!


----------



## Scar (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn it. 

Being mafia was fun, noone suspected me.

My new role sucks


----------



## Scar (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm finna neg VLD


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

You should still post those quality pic posts


----------



## Scar (Oct 17, 2011)

Give me the power to Neg and I will


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 17, 2011)

Not even Quesada has seen ChaosReaper like this.

*[Vote lynch VastoLorDae]*


----------



## Scar (Oct 17, 2011)

You weren't satisfied with the first time we made CR lynch himself?


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 17, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> You weren't satisfied with the first time we made CR lynch himself?


 
Actually, no, I wasn't. That's a good point.

*[Change vote lynch ChaosReaper]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

It's a shame im no longer a player . I would help lynch that scum CR so bad it would tsundere for me to not like it


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Oct 17, 2011)

How can I be sure of that?


----------



## Sajin (Oct 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Yes, I know who 5 mafia players are. Sajin is the greatest threat.



Wait, what?


----------



## hammer (Oct 17, 2011)

im confused on whats going on is this game even active


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

Just relax and enjoy and the game


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2011)

So yeah I have no idea who the hell to lynch now.

You got to love CR's trolls.


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol it seems no one saw the main pic for this game


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Sajin]*


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 17, 2011)

lol a new dawn begins. it's like a new game more like it


----------



## Scar (Oct 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sajin]* 

Even though following Xerxes has never led to anything good in my experience


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't wait for vegeta to modfuck again. 3 games for the price of one


----------



## Blaze (Oct 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sajin]


*I will follow Xerces. He seems to have the force.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 17, 2011)

although there's no way xerces would know 5 mafia players after this rumble role troll, we might get lucky  

*[vote lynch sajin]*


----------



## Chibason (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah, we're lynching the Ichiban Furry-san...

*[Vote Lynch Sajin]*


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2011)

inb4 sajin is sajin
*[vote lynch sajin]*


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch sajin]*


----------



## Sajin (Oct 17, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> although there's no way xerces would know 5 mafia players after this rumble role troll, we might get lucky
> 
> *[vote lynch sajin]*



... 

I hope mafia wins this game


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

Not even I have seen trollin like this


----------



## illmatic (Oct 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hammer]*

RNG


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2011)

so liek why are we lynching sajin?

edit: and why am i still alive?????
wtf kinda modfuck is this >.<


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2011)

lol when I was vegeta I saved you the second day from lynch 
plus it was a mind game factor...

CR just gave u a new role due to inactive-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 17, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Sajin]*

I had a role randomizer in mind for another game ;_;


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 17, 2011)

so confuzzled :///
oh well, at least i'm town
remchu


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah me too brother!  lets win together, for great justice!!!


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

I should rep cloud for bringing quality pics here


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 17, 2011)

yo choas. I in or not. neeed role.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SAJIN]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

Pretty sure I pmed you your role. But I'll have to pm again


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 17, 2011)

Are you going to answer my PM?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

i answer to no mods Cocoa . but ill answer later today


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 17, 2011)

.

Good.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 17, 2011)

Am I still alive in this game?


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mystic]*

I play this game for the plot


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 17, 2011)

Why is everyone lynching Sajin? 

He loves this game and he wants to stay here.


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

ill bring you back Ivy to the game if thats what you want


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 17, 2011)

No, don't~
I'm still not off my vacation.
I'm just posting here for the story


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2011)

Wait, is Ivy the one that is always paired with Sajin?


----------



## Scar (Oct 17, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> I should rep cloud for bringing quality pics here



 
You've said this several times and I've yet to recieve rep from you 

*[Change vote lynch Chibason]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

yes cubey she is. and im saving the best rep for last. im getting all my good staff of pron for this


----------



## Scar (Oct 17, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

alright im going to begin Gig Gaiden...


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

Alright its done time to post it


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

*The End Of The Odd Phase*​*Gig Gaiden Part 1: The Master Mind Chronicles*​








​
The Scene starts off with the Avengers rushing towards their destination...

WAD: I cant believe after all this time... We are about to get the key to our dreams!

Awesome: Its going to be sweet! I wonder... what will be your dreams you want to come true? 

Xerces mumbles...

Xerces: I want to just get rid of these feelins I still have for LB... and bring back the Uchiha FC back to its orginal state...

Cubey: Whats that Xerces? You want LB and you to live happily ever after? How cute!

Xerces: Shut it Cubey!...

Sajin: I have no interest in the key's power... I want something else...

Awesome: What about you Gig? what do you want?

Gig: I already had a dream that was accomplished... but it was taken from me... I will get that dream back... just you watch...

FlashBack happens...

2 years ago / 5months ago...

Gig was just a townie from the Sector O section who dreamed big... In a sector filled with chaos and disorder since had plagued Sector O once the ModHunters tyranny had ended... Gig was just a new kid and had one thing in mind... A place where everything would be just perfect... 

Scene Changes to everyday in the OBD...

???: HEY YOU GET OVER HERE!!!!

Gig is seen running from a group of people...

Gig: Damn it... why are these people going after me?

???: TELL ME YOU JUST NOT SAY GOKU CANNOT BEAT SUPERMAN! we are going to NEG you so bad...

Gig: Goku cant even go lightspeed like supes can... so whats stopping supes from just speedblitzing them?

???: GOKUS FASTER THEN THE FASTEST PERSON IN THE UNIVERSE!!!!!!!!!!!

Gig: damn it... why are you taking this so seriously? i just gave my opinion...

???: BECAUSE YOU IMPLIED THE CHARACTER YOU LIKED IS STRONGER THEN MY CHARACTER I LIKE!!!!...

Gig runs into a alley and is cornered...

Gig: Damn it... Just my luck...

???: Just admit Goku>Superman and no harm will come to you...

Gig: Go fuck yourselve! Superman can kick gokus ass

???: Its all Over for YOU!!!!!!!!!

???: Hey Moses Morrison you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). dont you and your bunch of DBZ Fanboys having anything better to do then harrass people who dont cockride DBZ?

Moses Morrison:... If it isnt one of the WankLords... Zetta... what are you doing here? do you want to have a battle? you and your DSPV crew want to tangle?

Zetta: Please... I dont need them to take down your levels of faggotry down...

Moses: Is that so... Get him!

Just then Moses is stopped by a unknown person in a hood...

???: thats enough Moses...

Moses: Master Phenom... why are you telling us to stop? this is our chance to get rid of Zetta...

Phenom: I dont care... not now... In time we will go after them... But first we will need to get rid of the other wankers...

Moses: Very well... lets go... You got lucky... next time you wont be saved...

Gig: Thanks Zetta i presume?

Zetta: Im guessing you made a "thread" of Superman vs Goku? correct?

Gig: not really... I just walked into it by accident and said superman would win before they chased me down threatening me to neg me for having a opinion...

Zetta: you should be more careful next time... the OBD has been filled with Chaos and Disorder since the Modhunters were put down... its errupted to the point theirs multiple gangs here. all fighting for turf... if your not part of a crew. it would be hard for you to be able to fight these wankers like the phenom Crew... our mortal enemies... Anyways I say you come with me...

Gig: Ok...

Scene Changes to Zetta takes Gig to a abandoned Warehouse...

Zetta: follow me...

Gig: alright...

Gig gets in.. and sees multiple people there...

Crimson Dragoon: Welcome back Zetta

Whimsy: seems like you brought a guest here?

Abigail: whats a guest doing here? 

Zetta: Relax hes with me. Anyways this guy is good people. he didnt stand down even though the Phenom Crew were trying to pressure him into cockriding the DBZ Crusade and wank them.

Gig: Um.. why have i been brought here?

Zetta: We want you to join our crew. i saw you in that thread... i think you can be the person we are looking for... I know you probably wont want to associate yourself with us. since to some we are nothing more then Hiveminds to the outside Sectors... but we are different... we have a dream... the dream that one day... their wont be any wanking... and only quality! will reign supreme... its a fools dream to some... but hey... a man can dream... I have hope

Gig thinks 

Gig: Maybe... just maybe... I can fufill my goal here... a place where everything will be perfect...these guys seem to have the same goal as me

Gig: I agree...

Zetta: awesome. 

to some the DSPV were just about a degenerates who were running amuk on the Sector O... but they were more then what people thought of them... they were "Hope"... The DSPV were part of the top 7 crews who had became huge in the Sector O... They were tired of seeing massive wanking of certain characters... and wanted to use the power of "Debates" to prove their characters were full of shit. and not as powerful as they thought they were... They were revolutionarys who wanted to put a order to the madness that the Sector O had endured...

It was because of the charamistic Zetta who wanted to bring that change that they followed him. and it was because of that dream he had when Gig knew he and Zetta would be friends... Gig slowling over the years worked his way up. His Intellegence was considered superhuman to some... He was part of the Gig and Zetta combo breaker. Gig was the Brains to Zettas brawn and together they were considered unstoppable in "debates". beating multiple crews...

But all good things must come to a end... Scene goes forward in time 5 months later...Zetta had decided to join the Corps. hoping with the power he could be able to restore balance to Sector O... but some werent to happy with Zettas decision for such a thing... Especially Gig who was Zettas friend felt he betrayed the DSPV whos fuck the law attitude we make our own law thanks through logic was what made him proud to be one...

Gig: So your joining them eh? zetta?

Zetta: The corps is our only way for us to get what we have been struggling for to achieve... Order can finally be put here in the Sector... the Guardians have ignored our pleas for a while now. but maybe just maybe we can put Sector O under their watch.

Gig: but we are so close to achieving that ourselves! We dont need any of their help! how can you betray your own kin?

Zetta: Gig you dont understand... No matter how much we fight... we can achieve our goal... this perfect world cant be achieved with more bloodshed... we must do the right thing... not for just the DSPV but for the others who have been crossed in the crossfire of our "Debates"... Ill be leaving. I want you to be the leader of the DSPV while im gone... Farewell friend...

Zetta leaves...

Gig: I dont need your damn pity... I can do this... I'll protect the Sector O... On my own... the Perfect World is near... I can see it...


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

from far away Moses is watching gig...

Moses: Dont you think I forgot about that incident... with zetta gone... Its time to put a end to the DSPV and cement our place as the top dogs now...

Scene goes forward in time. 2 days later...to Gig waking up up in a cell...

Gig: Where am I?

Moses: We know you've been the mastermind that has behind the DSPV's quick and fast victories... how do you do it? we must know the secrets... thats why we kidnapped you... you will build us a device in 72 hours our else you will be forever banned... now get started... 

Gig thinks...

Gig: i'll have to use these tools to find a way out...I have to be able to take the DSPV to higher grounds! I will do it... I dont need Zetta. My mind is all that is important for such a goal...

for the next days Gig worked hard to create a secret armor for himself but kept it to himself until the right moment to use it... Gig was beaten and tortured by some DBZ wanks for those days to break his will. but Gig didnt budge and kept moving forward... Finally the grand day had arrived and Gig decided to suit up... getting inside the armor Gig forced himself out... Gig return back to the DSPV headquarters...

Abigail: What the hell is that?

Gig: Have no fear its me...

Crimson Dragoon: is that you gig? i thought you were gone forever...

Gig: Nonsense... like i would be gone for the day that the DSPV finally gets the final laugh... A war is coming that will consume this sector... our job is to win... with this armor... by 2 months... we will be able to eliminate the competition... and finally the last 2 crews will battle it out for control... we shall prevail...

Scene goes forward in time for 2 months... Zetta had became a apprentice for someone. Zetta was one of the rare few to join such a rank at such a quick time. Before Zetta could finally be assigned... something happened...

Stan Lee: Impressive... in 2 months... you've been able to rise through the ranks quite fast... its time for you to be assigned a partner... a partner lets see...

Zetta hears a alert...

Zetta: Whats going on?

Stan Lee: It seems that multiple townies are contacting us about a war...

Zetta: A war?

Stan Lee: Yeah... from your old sector...

Zetta: the OBD...

Stan Lee: that place has had lots of probs... 

Zetta: arent you going to stop it? 

???: no... the Sector O. has decided to become a place of anarchy... even if we did intefere... at what cost? they wont listen to us anyways...we will be forced to choose a side. which will get us no where... so theirs no point in trying...

Zetta: Im going... i Thought the Corps were about preserving peace... Guess your just cowards like the rest... Fight... its what we breath and sleep in the OBD sector... but im not expecting you to understand... If their is justice... its not here... I will become it... i will stop it...

???: wait you just cant leave! your about to be promoted...

Stan Lee: let him go... hes right... We need to preserve peace in Sector O... its our duty... Tell the other corps to help in aswell... we will deliver true justice...

Scene Changes to the war at hand... between the DSPV and Phenom crew...

Gig: this is it! our chance to become the top dogs and create a perfect place!...

the war begins... the battle is pretty much the OBD Civil war... change was going to happen... but no one knew... how...Midway through the battle. a energy like beam hits the ground and seperates the 2 crews... a Light appears...

Gig: what the hell? who did that?

Phenom:...

Zetta appears...

​
Zetta: Ive come to put a end to this war...

Phenom: Ha... if it isnt a wanklord... Zetta... you and what army will end this war?

Zetta: this one...

Phenom is shocked as he sees multiple corps members appear...

Zetta: its all over... no longer will crews like this wage war with one another... Ive come to save this place... to become... its DARK HERO...

Gig thinks...

Gig: my moment.... THE DSPV's moment to shine... was soiled thanks to Zetta... the perfect world... ruined... or maybe... not...

Zetta was double promoted and became the offical Host for the Sector O. though some argued he wasnt ready. Stan Lee believed in time he would grow into his role as protector... Zetta had decided to bring in Peace to the chaos. Zetta decided that they would not be disliked for the like of their character but how they "debated"... everyone had been given equal rights...[lol who am I kidding] but yeah a new age was upon the Sector O. No longer would they be known as just from a wanking crew... Now they had become... OBD'ers... 

Zetta along with the OBD'ers rebuilt the Sector O. but with order their is Chaos. Multiple people who were upset at Zetta was given power to such a sector. they all tried to bring the mighty Zettas reign down. but all failed... but the biggest doubter was none other then gig... It was gig who felt he desserved to have been given control over the Sector then Zetta who has abandoned it in their time of need. Gig slowly but surely was responsible for multiple attacks to stop Zettas reigns. all failed... Gig was trying to get rid of Zetta to take over. but slowly build up his trust again. before the backstab...

The Scene goes forward in time again... Where Platinum was sent in to be his subordinate... Gig felt that he had to make his move... Platinum was a up and new comer... Gig decided to end his reign. enlisting the help of the Phenom Crew who went into hiding a long time ago... With the Phenom crew back. they attack the Sector O with full force. but were once again beaten... It was there that after weakening Gig decided to get Jplayas help to end it...

Gig: King Jplaya... I hear... you want to spread your uchiha wank is that correct?

Jplaya: maybe... but what is it to you? you OBD'er?

Gig: i got a propostion for you... Its time to spread your wank... into Sector O... its been weakened... that should be your first target... and Ill help you finish the rest up...

Scene goes even further intime when Platinum finds Zettas body...

Platinum: Master!

Zetta: Plat...

Platinum: Who did this to you...

Zetta: it was... Gig... he betrayed us all... he... must be stopped... you... your our new hope... I know it... you will be our DARK HERO... the Prince of hope...

Zetta passed away... 

Scene Goes to Gig who has announced Zettas passing...

Gig: Zetta has sadly passed away during the war... but do not fear... I have been given control for the Sector... until Platinum can improve to become a leader... Its time... for a Brand new day...

Gig Smiles... The MasterMind makes his move next write up...


----------



## Aries (Oct 17, 2011)

I had to shorten gig gaiden A bit because I knew you guys wouldn't get the OBD references


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2011)

Maybe some people...since probably many in this game avoid the place.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 18, 2011)

Shanks=win

Gig is gonna gig


----------



## Aries (Oct 18, 2011)

The storyline was pretty decent. Was just there to get gigs motivation in order before gig faces off against platinum


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2011)

we already know how it ends....Plat gets one shotted.


----------



## Aries (Oct 18, 2011)

Gig gaiden is more or less showing how platinum became the sector O host


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2011)

I have no reads whatsoever. Matters not, NF cannon is being given birth to in this here game right here over here. 

*[Vot Lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> we already know how it ends....Plat gets one shotted.



I oneshotted a modhunter, you got defeated by a kid and a pair of handcuffs vasto .


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2011)

And Gig Stark you will be stopped by the dark hero .


----------



## Gig (Oct 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I oneshotted a modhunter, you got defeated by a kid and a pair of handcuffs vasto .


And I one oneshotted Zetta your, Modhunter feat is mere chunnin level compared to my awesome display of power 



Platinum said:


> And Gig Stark you will be stopped by the dark hero .


We shall see, you will end up foolishly fighting some expendable yet powerful threat, who you manage to defeat after a hard battle, but sadly before you can celebrate your accomplishment, you shall find a conveniently place Knife in your back, I'll then lend a cool one quote like. 

?You and Zetta had much in common, neither of you knew how to watch your backs?

You then fall over and are like ?How can this be I'm the Prince of Hope the Dark He....? before you can finish though your head meets my steel boots


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah by defeat you mean backstab like a pussy because you were too scared to face him one on one.

Oh and I totally imagined the imperial march just kicking up out of nowhere when Gig is giving his speech at the end .


----------



## Gig (Oct 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah by defeat you mean backstab like a pussy because you were too scared to face him one on one.


Like a true predator 

I pounced on him like a Lion on a fawn, there was simply nothing he could possibly do 



Platinum said:


> Oh and I totally imagined the imperial march just kicking up out of nowhere when Gig is giving his speech at the end .


I wasn't the only one :33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6MYLtqL9T8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chibason (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm certainly having a hard time keeping up here... I vow to catch up later


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 18, 2011)

i have little to no idea whats actually going on here
the write-ups are good though


----------



## Chibason (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah Cr writes a great story, no doubt


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2011)

I didn't know CR was such an OBD'er


----------



## Aries (Oct 18, 2011)

Not even the OBD has seen CR like this


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2011)

CR is a closet OBD'er .


----------



## Aries (Oct 18, 2011)

I am giving you people NF history here . Also incase people didnt figure it out. The gaidens actually represent the 7 sins


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2011)

i have no idea whats going on but i like my new role

*[Vote Lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I oneshotted a modhunter, you got defeated by a kid and a pair of handcuffs vasto .



You defeated some mod hunter....I defeated multiple corp members...you amongst them. I tanked a plot/art/troll/hope/trap/Mio shot. Your feats are nothing to me Plat.


anyway I know it was not sajin who killed me. So I am going to go with someone who I know is one of those kind of haters in this game against me.

*[vote lynch cubey]*


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2011)

Since when do I spite you VLD?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2011)

first Vanilafia game you did not give me credit for the win when i never died you asshole!


----------



## Aries (Oct 18, 2011)

well time to end the phase


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello All


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2011)

^ The fuck are you talking about bro


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2011)

I have no idea whatcha talking about


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 18, 2011)

could you send me my role so I know if I have actions, or allies, or win conditions. unless my role is 'the roleless one'


----------



## Aries (Oct 18, 2011)

*The End Of The DayPhase*​*Eagle Without Wings​* 








​
The Scene goes to where it left of the last write up[ala not gig gaiden] with a corps member beaten...

SpySmasher: You gave me some hard time. but even you were no match... NO MAN ESCAPES THE MODHUNTERS!... not even you... was it Illmatic you said?

SpySmasher attacks illmatic with a large bolt of neg...

SpySmasher: I should get a move on... The ModHunters have probably... Ill have to catch up to them... 

SpySmasher leaves but from the rubble Illmatic is still alive...

Illmatic:... I wont get banned... its not my time yet... I will survive... I will get my revenge...

Scene Changes to the Avengers again who are trying to get to the end of the portal...

Awesome: Seems like Gig is having a flashback or something... hes not talking...

WAD: should we disturb him?

Sajin: No... let him have his flashback... chances are we might all get one along the road. let him enjoy his...

Xerces: Did anyone notice?

Sajin: Notice what Xerces?

Cubey: Notice that Xerces has a thing for LB guys?

WAD: What?

Xerces punches Cubey...

Xerces: Nothing... I meant that vastos anger has disapeared completely...

Sajin: Yeah I noticed too...

Xerces: Do you think he was beaten?

Sajin: I wouldnt doubt it... I had a feeling it was bound to happen... Vasto wrath was overcome by probably a even greater wrath... anyways lets not worry to much of Vasto. all this means is someone saved us the trouble of getting to vasto...

Scene Changes to Abel and Keiichi heading into the Mafia FC...

Abel: Why are we here keiichi?

Keiichi: For the fun~. I hear the princess has woken up. Ive never seen her but i hear shes one of the most nicest persons you get the pleasure to meet. I here that shes secured in a tower here... no one is allowed to tresspass...

Abel: I see...

Abel then sees a no tresspassing sign...

Abel: Um... Keiichi what are you doing? it says no tresspassing...

Keiichi: Dont be shy~ we are going to see the Princess!

Abel: Im not to sure about this...

Keiichi: dont be like that. Sometimes you can do naughty things and get away with it~ so how about it darlin? want to help me out?

Abel thinks...

Abel: Damn it... I can say no... but... I am curious about this princess... and maybe...

Abel: Huh? where did keicchi go?

Keiichi: Over here!

Abel: Did she just cross the fence while i was thinking? damn it... Ill have to go... Wait up im going too...

Scene Changes to Platinum flying towards the Mafia FC...

Platinum: That damn CR... is quite stubborn for help... seems nothing has changed...

Flashback happens...

CR wakes up

Platinum: Are you alright CR?

CR: Yeah... Im alright... 

Platinum helps lift up CR... but CR pushes him out the way...

CR: I dont need your help Platinum... just a while you were trying to have a battle now your all friend mode. Dont give me that BS Pity. I dont need it. 

Platinum: Your still injured CR. you need some rest

CR: No. I'll be leaving. My mission has been accomplished... Vasto has been sent for justice... you have bigger things to worry about then being paranoid platinum... The ModHunters are out...

CR leaves

Platinum thinks...

Platinum: I dont trust you still CR... thats why ive put a tracker on you... April... what would have you done?... I wondered... your message you told me before your passing... what did you find out?... and what does it have to do with with that kid?......... Rather I like it or not... Seems their is a even greater picture going on... the incidents are slowly starting to make sense... 

Flashback ends...
Platinum: Its only a matter of time... the truth will come out... that scarmask said Im still needed... I wonder... why?

Scene Changes to Princess Ivy and Sphyer talking...

Sphyer: Seems like that rage is over now...

Ivy: Not even I felt that much Rage before... its scary to think about it...

Sphyer: yeah... it is... anyways tell me about yourselve Ivy...

Ivy: I dont know anything about myself Sphyer... I just remember just existing... Others had family. but I didnt. I was just locked up in this room... I was told for my own safety... I used to look out the towers and see people playing... having fun... I wanted that...I felt like a eagle without wings... because I was left out of the Outside world...  Is it nice?

Sphyer: Yeah... its beatiful.... 

Ivy touches the door...

the door melts thanks to reality warping mumble...

Ivy: I want to see your face...

Sphyer sees Ivys face... and is love struck...

Sphyer: Ive seen plenty of Beautiful art... but none like you...

Ivy: What?

Sphyer: your art. its beautiful... 

Ivy smiles...

Ivy: Thank you...

Sphyer: You have a nice smile...

???: You have a nice smile...

Ivy has a vision from her former bodyguard...

Ivy: want me to share it with you?

Sphyer: Huh?

Ivy leans forward to kiss Sphyer... but stops as she has a another vison...

???: I will protect you... or my name isnt...

Ivy: sajin....

Sphyer: Sajin?

Ivy: Sorry... about that Sphyer... got caught up in the moment... I hope you will forgive me for my actions...

Sphyer: its alight. its not your fault. 

Ivy: Its just... that person was my first bodyguard... he was just like you. both of you nice... he was the first person to treat me like a person then a tool like the others did... what happened to him?

Sphyer:...

Ivy: I see...

Scene Changes to Abel and Keiichi getting in the tower...

Abel: We made it... we got lucky we havent been caught yet... maybe today might be our lucky day to meet this princess... tell me keiichi how do you know of this princess anyways?

Keiichi: CR told me... he tells me lots of things... he told me the Princess was very nice. I want to meet her to see how special she truly is.

Abel: I see... do you know of CR's relationship with April...

Keiichi stops...

Keiichi: no... he hasnt... sometimes I wonder how much truth is he hiding from me... He tells me he cares for me but doesnt show it... he has a habbit of keeping things from me...

Abel: do you trust him?

Keiichi: I can never trust anyone completly... but im willing to give people as much trust as i can... CR isnt what he is portrayed in those so called rumors... Ive seen the true CR... or parts of him... hes nothing like whats said about him...

Abel: I see...


----------



## Aries (Oct 18, 2011)

Just then Abel and Keiichi get to their location and see Ivy and Sphyer. Sphyer spots them

Sphyer: Hey what are you 2 doing here? this place is offlimits...

Abel: Crap...we are busted...

Keiichi sees Ivy...

Keiichi: Shes so Kawaii... lets go over there and talk to them~

Abel: What?

Sphyer: Why am I not surprised Keiichi would be the one to make such a naughty move and tresspass... and whats the new kid doing here?

Abel: I was walking down the neiborhood and well...

Ivy sees abel...
Ivy: Its you... the person I saw... before waking up... Sphyer can you do me a favor?

Sphyer: whats that?

Ivy: Can you let them stay?

Sphyer looks at her...

Sphyer: Well im to lazy to argue... Ill be over there taking some ZZZ's...

Keiichi: so your the princess...

Ivy: yes. and your keiichi correct?

Keiichi: How did you know?

Ivy: sort of read your mind. lol sorry about that. 

Abel thinks...

Abel: seems like a nice person... but their is something bugging me... Like something bad is up ahead...

Scene Changes to Elite ScumHunter crew all together...

Homestuck: Stan Lee I have called the whole elite scumhunter crew to appear like you told me too. 

Zabuza: Its been a while since ive been here...

James: Seems like you made it Zabuza...

Zabuza: I wouldnt miss a reunion for the world...

Shima Tetsou: Its the same old same old... back then they saw everything I did...

Kitsune: coming out of retirement is a drag...

Amrun: Wheres Wormodragon  at anyways?

Rod: apparently Wormo has found the where abouts of LBs hideout. We have reason to assume she is responsible for some of the things that have transpired... 

Kitsune: Why didnt he call for back up?

Rod: Apparently he has a score to settle with her... and the fact its a maybe... if that is her hideout... who knows if its a trap or not cant be to careful...

Scene Changes to a frog hopping before its stops... and a hand comes out... Wormodragon gets out...

Wormodragon: Seems like Im here...

Scene Changes back to the Elite ScumHunters...

Shima Tetsou: What about blaze? where is he at?

Rod: Blaze seems to have left to meet up with Gumby whos been sent to a jail cell to await his trial for the banning of marcos hughes...

Scene changes to Blaze...

Blaze: Why did you do it gumby? why did you help ban Gumby? he was your friend...

Gumby: I didnt ban him... it was someone else... You may not believe me but here...

Gumby takes out a paper...

Gumby: This is all I have for the moment thanks to the fact the libary being burned down... but... It was a message written by april... What ever she wrote... was very important... it seems maybe thats why she was put down... along with Marcos. who had figured out the truth. concerning the conspiracies...

Blaze takes the paper... and reads it... they Key words Blaze notices is..

*"War" and Darkest NIGHTPHASE...*

Blaze: what this mean?

Gumby: I dont know... but... Dont trust Cycloid... hes a traitor...

Scene Changes to imposter cylcloid appearing before LB who is looking is on top of a building looking at the sky...

LB: you know you can stop diguising yourself... DJ Scruffy... your not fooling me with your cycloid diguise...

imposter cycloid puts his hand over his face and transforms back to his orginal form...

DJ Scruffy: it seems you remember me...

LB: what is it you want?

DJ Scruffy: he has arrived here...

LB gets up and follows DJ Scruffy and the mystery person appears...

LB: So what happened to Abel?

???: good feeling. his power was well shown... in time he will become a powerful warrior... The machine has ripened his mind up a bit... he will strive to succeed...

LB: I have already the Avengers and Modhunters to capture Ivy... what shall we do with abel?

???: When the time comes... you will "capture" him.. failure is not a option... His power is growing every second... in time he will no longer be a helpless child... he would know how to master powerful abilities and allies... wont be easy... Hell he even gave Vasto a beatdown with his resolve... 

DJ Scruffy: The way your talking about him master is like hes already a threat now...  As I seem to recall LB has never lost a battle... Dont think even if Abel is as much of a threat as you make him out to be. he would beat LB...

???: ha that may be true... anyways ive come for what i had to say... Soon our goals will be achieved...

*the rain begins to fall... shit is getting real next write up...*

*Awesome[Jackpot]-Sajin was lynched
Tazmo-[Tazmo Bots]-Cloudkicker was negged by Scarmask

pm me your actions to me

Nightphase begins*


----------



## Scar (Oct 18, 2011)

Fuck you scarmask


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2011)

>kill CloudKicker
>remove tits

Has to be a gay guy


----------



## Aries (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess it will be up to me to deliver the quality pics


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2011)

It was clearly Amrun...remember how she reacted to them in the FC...good job amrun...now we lynch you.


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2011)

An early *[VOTE LYNCH Amrun]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Amrun]*


----------



## Scar (Oct 18, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 18, 2011)

I finally got my role.


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2011)

uh what is going on lol?


----------



## Mio (Oct 19, 2011)

[*Vote Lynch Amrun*]

I forgot about this game again..


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2011)

u would uchiha bitch


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 19, 2011)

lol your set looks like yuri from TOG. would amrun make a dumb obvious move like that though. hmm. she is night active so she will respond soon.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch amrun]* 

so sajin really was mafia


----------



## Aries (Oct 19, 2011)

So people are lynching amrun in the nightphase.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 19, 2011)

you said dayphase, cr


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> lol your set looks like yuri from TOG. would amrun make a dumb obvious move like that though. hmm. she is night active so she will respond soon.



don't you mean ToV?


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 19, 2011)

mio's set I was talking about . toV? besides being a zahard is more badass then being a uchina despite what the latest chapter might make some believe.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 19, 2011)

Guess who's back :ho


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 19, 2011)

This is certainly an interesting reason for a lynch


----------



## Aries (Oct 19, 2011)

lol lynching... clouds pics will be missed... well time to begin the phase and start gig gaiden finale. wonder how it will end


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> mio's set I was talking about . toV? besides being a zahard is more badass then being a uchina despite what the latest chapter might make some believe.



Oh okay the princess chic!

Sorry thought u meant the boy from tales of vesperia. Hahaha
	 		 		[*Vote Lynch Amrun*]


----------



## Aries (Oct 20, 2011)

*The end Of The NightPhase*​*Tale Of The Gallant WormoDragon​*








​
Scene goes to where it left off...

the mystery person leaves...

DJ Scruffy: The sky's weep once more...

LB:...

The scene goes to 2 LB Slaves going heading into a bar...

MexicanGod: MAN I love cockriding LB! Its like her charms have gotten us to make the Tgt[Townies gonna Town FC] a better place!

MexicanGod Level 2: Oh deary me! off course!

MexicanGod starts to cry...

MexicanGod: Who are we kidding? she kicked us out as her manslaves! MY HEART! Its been broken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

MexicanGod level 2: I feel your pain MG... I too had my heart broken.... WHY MUST I CRY?

the bartender appears...

???: What a bunch of emos... anyways i got a surprise for you...

the bartender transforms into Wormo...

Wormo: Get the refference?

MexicanGod: is that you LB SAMA?

Wormo: nevermind...

the bar turns to a frog and scene changes to LB and DJ Scruffy...

LB: Make yourselve useful and find those MG bros.... and exterminate them... I think I overdid it with using my charms for them... they are really obssessed with me... they will be put down... at first it was funny but now? ive grown tired of kicking them down. its no longer amusing...

DJ Scruffy: Very well... but you owe me...

DJ leaves and scene changes to the MG bros tied down...

Wormo: Tell me everything you know of LB... I can tell just by the way you circle jerk her your part of her manslaves...

MG: SHE BROKE MY HEART SON... I WILL NEVER fORGAVE HER!

Wormo: Not helping...

MG Lvl 2: Where are we? and arent you the legendary Sanin Wormo?

Wormo: Of course! and we are inside the belly of my frog...

MG : Thats so naruto like...

Wormo: Shut it... anyways tell me of LBs location now... or... Ill turn you into... a Uchiha fan..

MG: lol! like that would scare me from ratting on LB SAMA!

Wormo puts his hand on MG ... and a puff of smokes sourounds MG...

MG: How could you?.... Hes now... now... a UCHIHA FAN!

MG: CRAWLING IN MAH SKIN...

Wormo: Your next...

MG Lvl 2: alright ill tell you everything I know... Shes in a palace here in the TGT...

Wormo: see that wasnt so bad... is their anything else you know?

MG Lvl 2: Well... to tell you the truth we dont know... we all just circle jerk her thanks to her looks... She is a GOD here who protects us with her tsundere ways... when she speaks we listen... but most of the time she gets one of her slaves to announce stuff for her when shes to lazy to do it... LB changes locations from a daily basis to make sure shes not a positions like this...

Wormo: I see... i seem to recall this "FC" was from a different place... someone else controlled this so called place... it turned into a TGT FC... what happened?

MG Lvl 2: The war is over... and LB solo'd using her giant TLTR posts... not even I had seen such a thing... thats why this is not the TGT FC now...

Wormo: Impossible... That makes no sense... theirs no ways LB could be that powerful... to solo the legendary Fear...the scum who survived a battle with old man Rofl and lived to tell the tale...

Flashback happens to Wormo and his team mates facing fear...

Fear: im tired of battling you 3... Conquring Sector N is a pain... the victory will go to you guys anyways...

Wormo: we arent done yet!

Kitsune: wait wormo!

Fear proceeds to shoot a neg at Wormo... but Wez stops it...

Fear: impressive... but even you guys should know when your beat... enjoy your victory... you 3 have survived my onslaught... be honored... you 3 are now the sanin...

Flashback ends...

Wormo: i refuse to believe he was beat by LB... it cant be...

MG Lvl 2: you better believe it... LB is very tsundere... so she didnt just stop there... she attacked everything that was dear to Fear... and destroyed everything just for the lulz... anything that entertains her she will do... though those are just rumors here really... from the outside of these Fc's no one knows much of LB. just that shes a wanted scum... but LB Fis more of a scum... shes beyond such a petty thing... her judgements... are like that of a GOD...

Wormo: you really need to stop circlejerking... i can shut you up... but your still needed...

Scene Changes to MG Lvl 2 walking down a dark alley...

MG Lvl 2: seems like im out of there...

DJ Scruffy spots MG... and contacts LB

DJ: Seems like i found him LB... should I get rid of him now?

LB: not now... I want to see you get rid of him with my 2 eyes... it should be funny to see...

DJ Scruffy: Whats this? theirs a frog next to him...

LB: A frog?.... if it isnt Wormo Senpai... takes me back... seems like we have another intruder... stall them before I get there... then stay back...

DJ Scruffy: seems like you still treat me like dirt LB... even though we are on the same team...

LB: I dont care... your just a newbie to this crew... in terms of ranks I outrank you... now do as I say...

DJ Scruffy attacks MG but Wormo intercepts and saves him... Wormo catches DJ scruffy off guard and captures him

Wormo: that was easy...

DJ Scruffy: damn it... I let my guard down...

Wormo: Im a sanin... which means top tier my boy... your power is good no doubt about that... but not like me... Ive gone beyond it...

Just then LB appears...

LB: Wormo senpai...

Wormo: my my LB... you turned into quite the attractive thing...

Wormo has a flashback...

Wormo is with his crew taking a break when a person approaches Wormo...

Fireworks: can we... have some of those?

Wormo: where are your kin?

Fireworks: all wiped... out thanks to the war...

Wormo: I see... here have some rep crackers...

Fireworks calls out his friends...

Fireworks: hey Lb... and Sphyer come out...

Wormo: hey dont rep whore it...

Scene goes to Wormo and co leaving before being stopped by Fireworks...

Kitsune: what is it you want? we've given you rep... isnt that what you wanted?

Fireworks:... you guys are from the corps correct?.... Can you... Can you take us to be your apprentices?

Sphyer makes a rose out of the remains of the bag...

Sphyer: thank you for the rep crackers... have my art...

Wormo thinks....

Wormo: he made art of nothing...

Wormo notices LB who has a strange aura around her...

Wormo: theirs something about her... its like... she has...

Wez: i say we just ban them now...

Wormo: what?

Wez: just messing around... lets just leave...

Wormo: Ill take you in... you will be in a group... but what ever happens... happens... are you still down for it?

the group yells out YES...

flashback ends...

Wormo: i had such high hopes in you guys... but especially you LB... you turned out to be like this... a wanted scum...

LB: Enough talking Ill take care of you in one go...

Wormo lets go of DJ Scruffy and the battle between LB and Wormo commences...

Wormo: what happened?

LB: Nothing... I just realized... the World was TSUNDERE.... and I had to become like it to survive... I am a God Wormo... and you know what they say... GOD IS TSUNDERE... Im doing what im doing for entertainment...now come at me you jiraiya EXPY...

Wormo: LB... you disapoint...

and so Wormo and LB battle it out... its a even battle but Wormo worries that he might need to end it quick...


----------



## Aries (Oct 20, 2011)

Wormo: guess I have no choice... Ill have to restrain you... will be hard without banning you... but maybe with help... WORMO MODE...

Wormo transforms into a froglike creature. with 2 frogs with him... known as...

???: Whats the big deal of summoning us Wormo?

???: Yeah it makes no sense... but alright... guess you are facing a powerful enemy...

Wormo: thats right... the fate of the world depends on us now... we got to take care of one of my former pupils now...

LB claps her hands... and her necklace starts to glow...

LB: Come forth...

LB summons 2 other LBs... one of the LBs gets kicked in the face. and shit gets real.

Wormo: how you like me now? I am the fabolous and great Gallant Wo...

just then the 2 frogs whos names wont be revealed until probably next game punch Wormo in the face...

Wormo: damn it... Why cant I finish my poses...

LB: impressive... seems like i underestimated you Wormo senpai...

Wormo: if you liked that. you'll like this... Wormos hermit Neg Flames...

Wormo shoots a blast of flaming negs at LB... but one of the LBs who we will call Lb 2 for the moment appears and absorbs the neg...

Wormo: what the hell? she absorbed the neg... and turned it to a rep... guess ill have to go maximum...

Wormo jumps on top of a building... and jumps back down with such high speed...

Wormo: Odama RasenNeg!....

LB 2 absorbs that attack aswell...

Wormo: all part of the plan...

Wormo drops a smoke bomb and trys to attack LB 3 but she blocks the attack without looking...

Wormo: whats going on?

Wormo trys to attack LB 1 but she once again blocks his attacks...

Wormo thinks...

Wormo: this is unreal... their is no way she could be able to stop my attacks so cassually... she has yet to make a few steps... theirs something off...

???: Off course wormo my boy... its starting to make sense... we tried attacking her multiple times but to no avail... notice even after we attack he blind spots... she still finds a way to dodge... but notice when we attack atleast one of the LBs is watching us... do you think? that maybe... they share the same visions? the same tsundere ways?

Wormo: i wouldnt put it past them...

Wormo attacks the pipes and heads inside them...

LB: hes trying to get away...

scene goes to wormo running with the frogs...

Wormo: if its like a security camera... how are we going to beat her? all my attacks are going to be stopped...

???: Their is a way... we might be able to beat LB...

???: you dont mean?

???: yes... I do mean we must use that technique...

???: I hate doing that move

Wormo: doing what?

???: it's a tsunderes worst nightmare...

Wormo: and that's?

???: the Power of LOVE!

Wormo: what?

???: it's a secret move that paralyzes everything that has feelins and emotions.... LB won't stand a chance to fight against it... But we need some prep to use it...

Wormos ring starts to glow...

Wormo: leave it to me...

LB: he's stopped...

The pipe breaks...

LB: here he comes...

Wormo throws smoke bombs at LB...

LB: what are you trying to do?

Wormo then uses his ring to summon a canon ball neg at LB which is abdsorbed...

Wormo thinks

Wormo: nows my chance! With the other 2 are distracted...

Wormo punches LB and the the frogs use the power on LB who sees multiple visions of her past before seeing Xerces before being lovestruck and being paralyzed from the attack...

LB: I underestimated you senpai... I had no idea you such a frightening ability...

Wormo: never underestimate your enemy... I taught you that a long time ago LB... You really fell of the path when he left you didn't it? I truly believed you could overcome all the odds if you put your mind to it... But you didn't do that... You betrayed the corps and became a grand scum... That necklace... You became one of them didn't you? You've caused so much pain... You don't disserve to be sent to the courts to determine your fate... I will become your judge jury and executioner and I won't allow you to hurt anyone else... Farewell pupil...

Scene changes to the 3 LBs pinned down with some blades meant for banning people for a little bit...

???: remember that these blades won't last long. We got to get a move on. Once those blades disappear they won't be paralyzed anymore and be brought back from their ban...

Wormo: I see... Well finally we can finally get some answers but first I got to check my "pms" I've been searching for lbs hideout for LB... Let's see what I missed...

Wormo is shocked to see what he sees...

Wormo: April passed away? Princess awake Modhunters released? And Marcos gone? And a new kid? What did I miss... I have to get back now...

Just then someone appears behind wormo?

???: senpai didn't you tell me not to underestimate your opponent?

Just then the person negs Wormo...

???: wormo!!!

???: your arm has been negged off...

Wormo: what happened? Don't tell me... She summoned more before she got hit with the move...

LB: it's time

6 LBs appear

​
???: theirs six of them?

???: and look the 3 we took out are back... What is this I don't even...

Wormo: what sort of asspull is this? What... Are you...

LB: we are tsundere! We are GOD!!!

The 6 LBs attack wormo. the LBs attack wormo and he's struck down...

Wormo thinks...

Wormo: it's... Starting to make sense... I know your... Weakness... It's starting to... I got to tell the others... I..

Wormo starts to pass out...

Wormo: am i getting banned?

Wormo starts having visions of his past...

The true measure of a corps member isn't how he "hosts". Or protects a sector but how they get banned... Its not what you do as a host but what you did before grasping your last breath before you embrace your banning... Looking back it seems like things haven't gotten my way...

I failed to get kitsune... I failed to save my best friend wez from leaving... I failed to stop LB and finally help a scum be captured... I failed to save my student...

I wanted to be like the previous hosts like me... But...

Scene goes to a flashback of wormo talking to someone...

???: : thank you wormo... You are quite like the hero that portrayed in your "write ups" I hope one day... You can get the happy ending that the hero in your book didn't get. I know you will though... I believe... That's why I want to name our child after the hero from your book... It's....

Scene goes to the battle between wez and Wormo...

Wormo: you just don't get it do you wez? It's not about being the perfect host... It's about having the heart and guts to never give up no matter the odds...

Flashback ends...

Wormo thinks...

Wormo: I can't lose... Not yet...

LB: what the? He willed himself back from a ban... This is...

Wormo: get out of here....

Wormo puts a message to the frogs and causes them to disappear...The floor breaks apart and wormo sinks under...

Wormo thinks...

Wormo: it seems like I've given my nakama... Their hope... This
is how the great hermit meets his end... Yeah very honorable . Giving his will to the new gen.

Wormo smiles as he fades into the ocean

Scene change to sphyer zzzzz...
But is waked up by Abel...

Abel: can I get something to drink...

Sphyer looks and sees keiichi and ivy still talking...

Sphyer: sure...

Sphyer hands over a cup of tea to Abel and sees the reflection of his old master...

Abel: what's the matter?

Sphyer:... Nothing just imagining something...

Scene changes back to the avengers...

Abels ability used grand inactive a ability to skip everyones nightphase actions to the next nightphase. So no one was hurt this phase until next one... So basically I already know what your thinking... Did CR just dedicate a entire write up to 2 people who aren't even playing the game and I say... Who said their wasn't filler in write ups


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2011)

wry teh nightphase skip?//?? >.<


----------



## Aries (Oct 20, 2011)

Alright now the phase begins. Now to finish gig gaiden and get to the plot soon


----------



## Aries (Oct 20, 2011)

So yeah continue your bandwagon... Can someone pm the others the phase started? It's bad enough I had to make my entire write up on my phone again but pming them from my phone will be worse. Anyways what did people think of the 6 paths of tsundere  pretty original


----------



## God (Oct 20, 2011)

That was a nice write-up CR 

Now back to the evil bitch *[VOTE LYNCH Amrun]*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2011)

You guys are lynching amrun for being a woman?


----------



## Aries (Oct 20, 2011)

It seems my best friend amrun is getting lynched... Oh well. Wonder what will happen next write up and what is the 6 paths of thunders secret)


----------



## Gig (Oct 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You guys are lynching amrun for being a woman?


The players tactics are strange this game 



ChaosReaper said:


> It seems my best friend amrun is getting lynched... Oh well. Wonder what will happen next write up and what is the 6 paths of thunders secret)


Where is Gig Gaiden part 2


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2011)

so liek wait, do i get to vote this phase or the next one
so confuzzled
i'ma just
*[vote lynch amrun]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 20, 2011)

so was I. he kept saying it wasn't day then it was day and now lynch.


----------



## Aries (Oct 20, 2011)

The dayphase begins was a error. I thought I put nightphase begins but now it's fixed. It's the dayphase now. Also gig gaiden is near. Haven't started it yet. But I warn you a change to the game is coming


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You guys are lynching amrun for being a woman?



Don't worry, your next.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 20, 2011)

another change, this could be interesting.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*

I don't mind this lynch.


----------



## Aries (Oct 20, 2011)

you guys are lynching tits from this game. what is this i dont even. im okay with this


----------



## Mastic (Oct 20, 2011)

I guess yall are on to something I missed then...

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*



ChaosReaper said:


> The dayphase begins was a error. I thought I put nightphase begins but now it's fixed. It's the dayphase now. Also gig gaiden is near. Haven't started it yet. *But I warn you a change to the game is coming*



Thats reassuring.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2011)

Inb4 we all get different roles.... again .


----------



## Blaze (Oct 20, 2011)

*[vote lynch amrun]

*


----------



## Chibason (Oct 20, 2011)

Lol troll games, I'll go along with it 

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 20, 2011)

lol i guess nows the time to start gig gaiden...


----------



## Gig (Oct 20, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> lol i guess nows the time to start gig gaiden...


*Yay....* :33


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 20, 2011)

Do it!


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 20, 2011)

You're next James!


----------



## Chibason (Oct 20, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> lol i guess nows the time to start gig gaiden...




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 20, 2011)

Good luck with that


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2011)

Chibason said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



smh i so dislike jack black. he is perfect for that picture....


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 20, 2011)

James was your last role scum? I am so curious.


----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2011)

my last one was, im starting to like being town more and more


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

*The End of the EvenPhase*​*Gig Gaiden Part 2: A Better World*​








​
The scene goes where it left off in Gig gaiden...

Gig Smiles... 

Scene goes to platinum waking up...

Platinum: what just happened? I was just talking to zetta and then... Gig...

Platinum looks around...

Platinum: how long have i been out? was this all a dream? maybe... it was... and zettas still alive...

Platinum looks in his hand and sees a ring...

Platinum sheds a manly tear...

Platinum: guess... not... 

Platinum leaves to the Sector O...

Scene Goes to Gig who has tooken control of sector O since zettas passing 3 days ago... Gig is in his throne room...

???: Master Gig it seems we have signals that Platinum is heading back... signals said we had lost contact with him the same day as zetta we had presume him to have been banned aswell...

Gig:... its alright zoidberg... it seems like hope has just awaken again... just what this Sector needs at the moment...

later platinum appears in sector O...

Platinum thinks...

Platinum: Gig... you traitor... im going to get you for what you did to Zetta...

Platinum is stopped by some people...

???: Platinum... come with us... do not resist

Platinum: what? for what? we need to find gig hes a traitor?

???: Gig a traitor? 

the guards start to laugh...

???: Gig is a hero around these parts!

Platinum: what?

???: It was gigs mighty thinking that saved the war. and made us the victor...

Platinum: what? that was Zettas...

???: Zetta was a coward. it was Gigs brillant strategy that got us the win! Zetta was just a naive fool who attacked and got himself banned. Gig has already changed this Sector more in 3 days then Zetta has ever done in the time he was here...

Platinum thinks...

Platinum: something's wrong here... I got to investigate this further...

Platinum: alright... ill go with you guys...

the guards take Platinum through a throne room... Platinum sees gig...

Gig: that would be enough guards. Ill be taking care of him for the moment...

The guards leave...

Gig: platinum my friend. its been a while since i seen you... I thought you were lost in that trajic war...

Platinum: No... I was just knocked out by someone in the war...

Gig gets a champagne bottle and pours some in 2 cups...

Gig: i see... I was worried you were gone... I think you must have heard have you?

Platinum:...

Gig: guess not. tragedy really... Zetta was banned in the war. he fought his best but was no match. I had to save the war myself...

Platinum: what happened here? your now the new guardian here?

Gig: its only fitting really... I have been protecting this place for a while now... now its just being confirmed...

Platinum: Gig your...

Gig: oops look at the time... seems like you'll be leaving soon... I have to make a announcement later today. need some time to relax before making it... Its good to see you back though. enjoy the new and improved Sector O... Guards please excort Platinum out of here...

Platinum: no need for that... ill be leaving...

Platinum leaves out of the headquarters...

Platinum: i got to see something...

Platinum checks out the new Sector O place and notices something...
Platinum: what the... each block is the same here...

*"Gig for Change"  "Justice is Gig" One Gig One Vision... and etc...*

Platinum: There all the same thing... Sector O... is being CircleGig'd...

Platinum then sees a scum stealing something...

Platinum: but their seems to still be scums here... Got to do my job here...

Platinum using his speed catches up with the scum and captures him but make a jail cell out of his ring to trap in...

Platinum: what do you think your doing?

???: Platinum? is that you?

Platinum: who are you?

the guy takes out his hood...

Platinum: Crimson dragoon? your a scum?

CD: No... Im not...

Platinum: then why are you stealing this?

CD: you dont understand Platinum... things have changed since the last time you were here... Gig has controlled everyone here with a iron fist... only the DSPV crew were the only people who got away from being manipulated by that mad man... He betrayed Zetta and became the leader...

Platinum: I see...

Platinum lets him go... take me to them...

Crimson Dragoon takes plat to their old headquarters...

Platinum: what happened to this place?

CD: its what remains of our headquarters... only a few of us escaped...

Platinum gets in and see whats left of the crew...

Abigail: look what the cat dragged in. Platinum... seems like our lucky day... Hope is here it seems...

Darth Nihilus: platinum Im taking CD already told you didnt he?

Platinum: i already got the memo... Gig must be stopped... Zetta lend me his will...

Darth Nihilus: So your in on this. good. we OBD'ers have never had such a take over in quite the while... It sort of feels like back in the days where we were just a bunch a deliquents with a goal... a goal to change this place... we did it... now we are back to sqaure one... seems like gig was more dangerous then we gave him credit for... hes quite the mastermind...

Abigail: enough talking. we have no time to chat... we have a sector to get back... In 1 week is all we will have to stop Gig...

Platinum: one week?

Abigail: correct... our inside sources tell us Gig has something big plan in 1 week... We'll have to stop him in that week... platinum since your here... you will be our only hope to stop him... and become the next host here... you are zettas will

Platinum: I see... but im not ready to have fill in his shoes... especially in 1 weeks tops... theirs no way I can become that strong to stop him...

CD: There is a way for you to be prepared... and I have it in my hand...

Platinum: Whats that?

Just then the TV turns on and Gig is making his announcement...

Gig: my fellow OBD'ers as you may know. a few days ago it was presumed that platinum was banned in the crossways of the war... but I am here to tell you that he has returned but... It seems like their is bad news... Platinum was the betrayer of Zetta... he is a traitor who has sided with the DSPV crew... we must exterminate them at all costs...

*"and here we go"*

The tv shows the location of their headquarters...

CD: Shit they found us!...

outside the headquarters lots of OBD'ers with rocket Neg Launchers...

???: ready set fire!

The OBD'ers attack the headquarters with the rocket neg...

Platinum: everyone duck...

Platinum sourounds them in a bubble of Rep...

Platinum starts to fly...

???: there getting away! they shall not get away. CALL a LOCKDOWN... and make sure we get Platinum in there crew...


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

Scene goes to a few mins later where Platinum is in a building...

Platinum: seems like we got away from them for the time being...

CD: Platinum since your our only hope... We will let you use this...

CD takes out a cube...

Platinum: whats that?

CD: the thing I stole... its a divice that will cause our victory... Inside here... a week will seem like a month... Platinum in that time we want you to train your ass off. then when your out... you shall be capable of holding your own with Gig...

Platinum: so basically a plot device?

CD: yes... we were planning on using it to give us enough prep time to find a way to stop Gig... but giving it to you to use. is more better. we might win... If we can survive a week... then our plan will begin to stop Gig... hopefully by then we will know the details of whats gig's planning...

Platinum: very well... Lets go send me in...

CD activates it... and platinum is sucked in... Platinum is in a white place...

Platinum: guess I have to start...

Zettas ring starts to glow... and Platinum begins his training... Platinum hears voices that say "Hope"... willpower... determination... during his training... this motivates Plat to not give up but Platinum cant understand what these voices are but sees a vision of a thing...[this info of the visions Platinum sees will have more plot revelance next game] anyways a timeskip happens and platinum gets out more powerful then ever...

Abigail: impressive... it seems like the training worked out... your more powerful then ever...

Platinum looks around...

Platinum: why are we here?

CD: its time to put a end to Gig... our sources tell us that gig has entered this gate... and this is where Gig will accomplish his goal... we got to stop him... now...

CD and co hurry and platinum follows... Platinum starts to wonder...

Platinum: theirs no security here... this seems so easy... for a genius like gig I would expect lots of security but it seems he has none... whats the deal?

CD: we are here... Gig plans to...

CD opens the gate and Gig is seen waiting...

Gig: what took you so long?

Platinum: what the?...

Gig: oh you didnt know did you? let me tell you...

Gig snaps his fingers... 

CD: huh? 

DSPV falls to their knees clenching their head in pain... 

Platinum: what are you doing? 

Gig: freeing them from their burden...

DSPV gets up with their eyes BURNING RED...

Gig: did you honestly think that I would not be able to manipulate them? off course I could have... I just let them go on purpose... you are free to go DSPV... you've done your job...

The DSPV leaves and scene goes back

Platinum: but why?....

Gig: for the price... you...

Platinum: what?

Gig: seems like your hearing but your not paying attiention... you were given Zettas will... tell me Platinum do you know who knocked you out?

Platinum:... No I dont...

Gig smirks...

Gig: that was me... you see. I needed you gone for the moment. so I can make my moves on the Sector O... you were spared Platinum... you were needed for the plan... I had to take out Zetta first...

Platinum: you mean use deciet to beat him? why... gig... why did you betray us?

Gig: their is no honor in battles platinum. you should know that. Zetta knew the risks and paid for them for being a naive fool... He thought hope would guide him... Ha what a load a crap... the funny thing was I was never was on Zettas side... 

Platinum: what?

Gig: from the very beginning I was never on his side... his visions were filled with nothing but holes... he left the sector and comes back and is rewarded as a hero... I envy that fact. that I had to work hard. work my way up only for you damn corps members to sweep in and take my hard work and just shat on it. by just handing over this sector to someone who didnt disserve it... I have been through the ins and outs here... I disserve this place... so thats when I thought maybe just maybe... The Sector would be a better place if I had tooken over...

Platinum:....

Gig: i spent time and effort working under zetta and causing as much damage as i could by hiring multiple scums to attack this sector hoping that the mighty zetta would fall. but to no avail... I weakened Zetta and slowly but surely was banning him. taking pleasure of watching him squirm until finally with his last breath witness's that his best friend was none other then his worst enemy. Simply a breathtaking way for him to fall... 

Gig takes out a cover covering a orb...

Gig: this is what ive been trying to achieve... hiding this from zetta and then using it to take control of this sector... But before using it here i had realized making this sector a perfect Place would be grand. but why have something so perfect and have the rest so Imperfect? so I decided to use this to spread my will to the other sectors... can you imagine it? all is Gig. and gig is one... everyone will be under my rule... Ill become even grander then a god!... 

Platinum: i wont let you!....

Platinum neg Gig...

the neg has no effect on Gig and he procedes to beat down Platinum...

Gig: i give you credit Platinum you have certanly improved... but your outmatched... your not yet Host level yet...though your close to it... the levels between me and you is like comparing a cup of water and a ocean... 

Platinum: i sort of figured i was no match for you... but thats why i brought this...

Platinum takes out Zettas ring...

Gig: ?!

Platinum puts it on...

Platinum: with this ring... I can double my power... Its all over for you GIG!

Platinum realizes the ring isnt working...

Platinum: what? Zetta said I had his will... this ring should be working...

Gig starts to laugh...

Gig: you know Platinum... its sort of funny seeing this... how the hope has fallen... seems like you werent paying attiention... have you ever wondered why the Corps only has 1 ring instead of 2? 

Platinum:....

Gig: its simple... because people would become greedy and ban their own corps members to get more power... thats why... dont you understand? if that week was you trying to accomplish that. then I find it sad... all that hard work for nothing... you disapoint me... I had so much high expectations for you Platinum...


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

Gig appears behind Platinum and slams him down... Gigs heel is in Plats face...

Gig: this is where you and zetta belong... Under my heel... begging and grasping for you misery HOPE...

Platinum: damn it...

Gig: if this is all you can do then you are quite the disapointment... wonder what CR would say if he saw you getting beat like this?

Platinum: what?...

Gig: oh seems like your confused on how i Know CR? correct... simple... I know all about you Platinum... I keep tabs in everything in Sector O... the moment I saw you join this sector. I made it my duty to know everything about you plat... I knew you could be used for my plan... I know all about the raging massacre... I know of your rivarly with CR...  I know of the teams battle with that rager Vasto. just surviving against him is what got you guys promoted to a apprentice...I know of your relationship with April... oh thats right I know it all!

Platinum:... how?

Gig: simple platinum... from you... I used my technology to make a device to see all of your history from your point of view... I knew you were just like Zetta... I envy Zetta for taking credit for my hard work... this vision for a perfect world is mines!... I dislike the fact this internet is so imperfect... thats why this orb is called the Anti Logic equation. to change it to my vision

Platinum: I wont allow it... My Hope...

Gig starts to pound Platinums head...

Gig: hope... Hope... HOPE?... that pisses me off... how can people believe in such a non existent thing?... maybe with more hope... you'll get more power to reach the level I want you in... Or maybe... I should bring in April here and make you watch her get beaten to a pulp. and then banned...

Platinum starts to get angry and attacks Gig that sends Gig flying through the walls...

Platinum: dont you ever bring up her name...

Gig gets up...

Gig: interesting... his energy sky rocketed for a moment there... but its going back... maybe... seems like messing with his friends are a way to  get his energy up the way I want it...

Gig wipes the dirt of his suit

Gig: come on platinum.. i Know you can do better then that... what would your nakama say? 

Platinum:...

Gig appears before Platinum... 

Gig: It seems like that was all you had... its a shame...

Just then Zoidberg appears behind Gig and grabs him...

Zoidberg: thats right gig... it was me... IT WAS ME ALL ALONG! i was their inside source for the DSPV who were trying to get you. I was the traitor...

Gig: i know that... I manipulated you to do it...

Zoidberg: well did you manipulate me having a self imposing bomb ban on me? Im taking you with me...

Gig: yes I did... which is why i deactivated it...

Gig negs Zoidberg...

Gig: that was quick...

Zoidberg is battered and beaten...

Gig: I had kept you alive Platinum because I need your power to activate the orb... you see the corps are connected to every sector Platinum... I needed a corps member to activate this device... but I needed a powerful Corps member that can spread its power across the sectors... Zetta could... but to activate this device the ring must be active... Zetta was to much of a threat to subdue... you on the other hand. I could subdue. I could keep you half alive and use your ring to use it...

Platinum:...

Gig: I made sure to knock you out after Zetta told you off his attacker to make sure to come to the sector O section then to ratt me out to the corps in their headquarters... once there I would have already tooken control... you would then come to me and try to get others to help in. but they were all on my side thanks to my device... I made sure that the DSPV crew were not controlled and got their hands on the cube and for you to go and find him by "luck". causing them to feel some slight hope... only for it to be shattered when  by they realized that everything went according to plan... Man I love being a evil genius... Im going to destroy everything near and dear to you Platinum...

Platinum starts having flashbacks of his nakama...

Platinum: Damn it... Hope... help me...

Zoidberg crawls towards Platinum...

Zoidberg: Platinum, let it go... It is not a sin. to believe in Hope...There are those who Hope alone will not reach...Gig is such a being. I know how you feel platinum. you want to hope to make these sectors a better place. 

Gig: this is some tearjerkin stuff Zoiberg... but i can deal with this my own...

Zoidberg: Please...drop your restraints. Protect the life I loved...you have the strength, my scanners sensed it...just let it go..." 

Gig then bans Zoidberg...

Gig: Yet another person Hope failed to save. Oh well. in a perfect world their only be Gig...

Zettas ring start to glow... Platinum starts to think...

Platinum: Zoidberg... you loved the internet... you gave everything to save it... I let you get banned... I feel it slipping I cant watch this... NOT ANYMORE...

energy starts to souround Platinum... Gig sees something... 
Gig: it cant be...

Behind Platinum is Zettas spirit lending him his strength...

Gig: your banned! How? HOW ARE YOU STILL HERE?

Platinum speedblitzes Gig and heads into the Orb...

Platinum: I wont let you use it!...

Platinum uses his 1 time power up to attack the Orb...

Gig: what are you doing!!

Platinum: releasing Hope!...

Platinum destroys the orb but at the cost of injuring his arm... but all the people mindcontrolled by gig are free from his control

Gig: you fool! that was the only way to achieve peace... this game has gone far enough... Im going to end you now!...

Gig prepares to powerful attack and Platinum feels its all over...

Platinum: I dont think I can win this...

just then zettas voice is heard...

Zetta: i have given you my will Platinum... you are the Dark Hero... It is time for you to show him What Hope Is all about...  I believe in you... Now make me proud... you are the new hope...

Platinum starts to power. up..
Platinum: Ka Me Ha Me Hope...

Gig shoots a proton Laser to Platinum and the power for the win seems pretty even... with Gig edging out slightly...

Gig: Is that the best you can do? hahahaha

Zetta: Release it Platinum! Release Everything Hopeful! Remember all the pain he's caused...the people he's hurt...NOW MAKE THAT YOUR POWER!!"

Gig: say goodbye!....

Just then Gig hears something thats distracts him... a large noise is heard...

*IVE CHANGED.... THIS TIME I MEAN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...*

Gig: What the? who said that?...

Zetta: NOWS YOUR CHANCE!!!

Platinum: HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

​
Gig turns around 

Gig: ILL BE BACK....

the hope consumes Gig...

Platinum: PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....

Platinum falls down... exhausted and beaten... Platinum looks at zettas ring one last time... as it disapears in the wind...Platinum gets up to check on Gig... and takes off his mask...

platinum: what the?.............

Scene changes to Gig walking down Sector W...

Gig: I knew it was a bright idea to have a back up incase I was beaten... these Gig bots work their magic. in situations like this... My plan may have backfired but my vision hasnt... me losing may have just been the best thing to happen... now I can look at these sectors more closely... and then make my move... Funny... being beaten by the thing I envied... Hope... Ill get revenge... mark my words...

Flashback ends...
Gig: all in due time... my vision will be completed... that key is the key to my sucess...

Awesome: seems like Gigs flashback is over...

Cubey: time for Cubey gaiden! It all started with...

Phase over...

Gig: lol cubey... you remind me of a zoidberg...

Cubey: aw man... no cubey gaiden... maybe next time...


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

And so gig gaidens ends... Wonder who's going to get the next gaiden


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

> Platinum: No... I was just knocked up by someone in the war...



That fucker better pay child support at least .


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

Not even I had seen platinum like this. But yes. What you think of gig gaiden plat?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

Even Uchiha's must stand in awe at the deus ex machina powers hope gives you.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

Also Zoidberg .

Oh well Zoidberg is expendable by nature.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 21, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> James was your last role scum? I am so curious.



i was the most successful townie


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

Deus hope machina... I wonder who that person was that distracted gig


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2011)

To bad Plat's power of hope can not extend to the NBA labor negotiations.


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

So we have 3 sins confirmed. Vasto-wrath,xerces-lust and finally gig as envy. Wonder what the other 4 sins will be


----------



## God (Oct 21, 2011)

CR is this a mafia game?


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i was the most successful townie


Orly?


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

It was then people got confused and stopped bothering. Lots of towning and inactivty only thing that's bringing a discussion is the story


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 21, 2011)

lots of towning?
nah we're just lynching whoever we feel like right now


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

> Platinum: It seems like you picked a fine place to pick a fight modhunter... this is my sector... and your grave... goodbye
> 
> Platinum sends a beam of hope to AFK
> 
> ...



Sometimes I wonder if it's bastard modding that I'm practically making the clues easy. He'll im practically giving you the answer but then I think. Towning lol they won't bother


----------



## God (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol? 

*[VOTE LYNCH DJ Scruffy]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

It's funny that no one got the clue....... Until now... Shame if this was pre crisis you could have gotten yourself a catch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2011)

reason for inactivity is lack of day phase and night phase pms.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH DJ Scruffy]

*kinda busy with a paper!  I'll be back to read up


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

Mhm cr you should send out pms so people know when the phases are going on .


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 21, 2011)

i like that clue  

*[vote lynch dj scruffy]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 21, 2011)

lol scruf is mafia again?
*[vote lynch dj scruffy]*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch DJ Scruffy]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2011)

taking the word of a troll....good luck with that guys


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

maybe next phase. things will go better. shit is getting real these next write ups


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 21, 2011)

lol I can't even tell what phase we're on now, I'm just reading the write-ups


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 21, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> It's funny that no one got the clue....... Until now... Shame if this was pre crisis you could have gotten yourself a catch


I haven't been reading the write ups. 

The last write up I read was probably day 2. Now that I have some free time I might go through them.

*[VOTE DJ SCRUFFY]*


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

lol i should update the phases


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 21, 2011)

yeah what phase are we on anyway?


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

we are in the 6th phase from the looks of it


----------



## Firaea (Oct 21, 2011)

I approve of The Tale of the Gallant Wormodragon 

/notinthisgame


----------



## Aries (Oct 21, 2011)

Not even Pain has seen wormo like this. This canon story reaches out to every person in the mafia community. Wormo you might not be in this game but you'll play a important role in as the senseis of LB, sphyer and fireworks


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 22, 2011)

lol the story of wormo too.


----------



## Aries (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyways this phase is over. Send me your new actions. in 2 more phases ala the phase after this next phase the attacks will be dealt. regardless if those people are killed or not before that phase. so sent me new actions for the moment. tomorrow I will make the end of the day and night phase.

*NightPhase begins...
*

*Pm me your actions*


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> *Not even Pain has seen wormo like this. *This canon story reaches out to every person in the mafia community. Wormo you might not be in this game but you'll play a important role in as the senseis of LB, sphyer and fireworks


you are killing me with that "not even..." thing 

edit: didn't see te night phase thing sorry


----------



## Aries (Oct 22, 2011)

so who wants a gaiden?


----------



## Aries (Oct 22, 2011)

*The end Of The DayPhase*​*Waiting for Superman​*








​
The scene goes back to wormo having his final thoughts...

Wormo: it seems like I've given my nakama... Their hope... This
is how the great hermit meets his end... Yeah very honorable . Giving his will to the new gen...

Wormo closes his eyes...

Wormo: I guess it's time to start my next write up... Oops I forgot... I need a title first to the write up... Let's see... I got it...

The tale of the Legendary [insert name that won't be revealed until next arc]... perfect

Wormo fades away and scene goes back to LB...

LB: Those frogs got away...

DJ Scruffy: One of the legendary Sanin has been banned... Impressive...

LB: if we hadnt kept our secret we probably would have lost... That is as much praise as I can give you senpai... By the way you can come out of hiding DJ scruffy...

Dj Scruffy: I'm impressed your abilities are very scary. Now I see why they circlejerk you. With your abilities your like a GOD... But even then it took you a while to beat wormo...

LB: he appeared after I was ordered to capture "Abel"... This game is getting interesting... Seems like following that person was a good idea... I am entertained to see what is going to happen...

Dj scruffy: I'll be taking a leave. I'm going to keep a eye on the corps and report back...

LB: who cares just go. I have grown bored.... of talking I'll head back to my palace...

DJ leaves and scene changes back to Abel and co...

Abel: I think we've been here for quite a while now keiichi. Let's go...

Keiichi: do we really have to? It's like meeting my long lost sister... I want to keep talking a little bit more~...

Abel: nope... I'll be leaving then. I have to look at something...

Keiichi: party pooper~

Ivy: your leaving already?...

Abel: yeah... We are going to get sphyer in trouble if we stay up here for long... I have to do something...

Ivy: I see... Was wondering why you weren't talking in our time here... You were quite quiet. Do I upset you?

Abel: huh? No nothing like that. Just need to do something that's it... I have to "log off". I have to talk to some girl.... Can't log off here for some reason... It's like this tower prevents it

Ivy: a girl? I thought keiichi was your girlfriend?

Abel: wait what? She's not my girlfriend!

Sphyer: ha...then why are you blushing kid...

Abel: shut it. I have to go now... Let's go keiichi we have to go back to sector C

Keiichi: how cute~

Abel starts to leave but is stopped when ivy grabs his arm...

Abel: huh? Let go.

Ivy: we've met before haven't we?

Abel is in shock...

Abel: I have no idea what your talking about... Let go

Ivy: I can read everyones mind here except yours... I also noticed the moment you saw me. You didn't talk to me... Pretty wierd to come all the way here and not talk...

Sphyer:...

Ivy: you know something about me don't you? If you do can you tell me? I have no idea of my past. Would be helpful if you helped...

Abel: sorry... This is too much for me to handle at the moment. I'm being hit with many info... Only been here for 2 days... I need some space at the moment...

Ivy let's go...

Ivy: understandable... I got it. I'll go out with you too.

Sphyer: what? I didn't think you swang both ways...

Ivy: um... What's that supposed to mean?

Keiichi: you have a perverted mind sphyer... I Think she meant get out the tower with us...

Sphyer is seen writing a doujin...

Sphyer: I see... I guess that makes sense... Disappointed really. What am I supposed to do with this?

Abel and co start leaving but sphyer appears infront of the door and stops them...

Sphyer: sorry ivy I can't let you get out of here... I've been ordered to guard this place... You two can go though...

Keiichi: noppers. Ivy disserves a chance to see the outside world... How long has it been since she has seen it up close and personal?... We arent leaving without her...

Keiichi ring starts to glow...

Sphyer: I hate fighting... To much work... But you can't win... Though using power levels is so dbzish I have you 2 outranked... You 2 are just apprentice level... I'm host level... You 2 can't beat me...

Ivy: they probably can't but maybe I can turn the difference... Sorry sphyer. But I want to see how artful this place is... And of my past...

Ivys eyes glow and chains appear and wrap around sphyer... Sphyer falls down... Abel and co run out while Abel thinks...

Abel: I can't but think this could have easily been avoided...

Scene goes to sphyer in the ground...

Sphyer: damn it... There is a device here that helps the elite scumhunter force check up if ivy is here or not... The moment ivy got out of this room... No doubt they would have gotten the alarm... Abel and keiichi will be punished for this by them... I got to save them from exiting out of the front gate with ivy...

Scene goes to the elite scumhunter force getting the alarm...

Zabuza: seems like their is a intruder... In the tower... Someone is probably trying to get the princess or she's trying to escape...

Homestuck: doesnt matter... everyone to the tower now!

Scene goes to to Ivy and co trying to get of the tower...

Abel: is it me or this tower more longer then last time...

Keiichi: yeah I noticed that... Somethings off...

Ivy: look the exist.

Ivy and co get out of the tower...

Ivy: amazing... It's very nice... Breath taking place really...

just then a portal opens and the elite scumhunter crew appears...and tells them to halt...

Homestuck: look what we have here... the new kid and keiichi... Trying to take that thing out of here?

Ivy looks at homestuck and slightly remembers him...

Ivy: I've seen you before... But where?...

Homestuck: seems like your memories were not yet wiped out... Then again not like you had much to begin with...

Abel: just my luck... Some people holding me back...

Homestuck: answer me new kid... Where is CR? Isn't he supposed to be your master? Or did he forget to discipline you? Guess I'll have to do it for him...

Homestuck shoots a neg at Abel but it is blocked by a barrier...

Homestuck:....

Sphyer: you haven't changed one bit homestuck. Attack first then ask questions later... Very undandy of you...

Homestuck: I see... Your with them aswell... Your all guilty... Apprehend them all...

Just then Stan lee appears...

Stan Lee: that's enough...

Homestuck: Stan lee? What are you doing?

Stan lee: I came to see what all the fuss was all about... Let them go

Homestuck: but their violating the LAWS! They need some discipline for their actions...

Stan Lee: I think the princess should get to see the outside world. We have her up their like a caged animal. She doesnt disserve that kind of treatment.

Homestuck: but what would the other guardians say to letting them go? They made the rules... To keep her in check...

Stan lee: to hell with them. I say she disserves go see the outside world. I got a idea. Since the princess here. She can participate in our festival...

Homestuck: you mean?....

Stan lee: that's right... We are finally going to officially add abel to the corps. The traditionary way! Get the others ready... Tell everyone of it.

Homestuck can only hold in his anger...

Homestuck: yes sir... Let's tell the others...

The elite scumhunter force splits up...


----------



## Aries (Oct 22, 2011)

Abel: thanks Stan...

Stan lee: no prob. You seemed to have had a busy day. I say you take a break and comeback later today to celebrate your welcoming to the corps...

Abel: alright.

Stan lee opens a portal. Step inside Abel and rest.

Abel Enters the portal...

Stan lee: sphyer tour ivy around the mafia fc.

Sphyer: alright let's go ivy...

Ivy: sure...

Sphyer and ivy leave...

Keiichi: what about me?

Stan lee: so how's CR?

Keiichi: he's doing alright... But he's keeping some things from me... I know it...

Stan lee: I see... Keep your eye on CR. Make sure he doesn't think to much of April... He needs to move on... Also if he acts strange... Report to me...

Keiichi: got it...

Scene changes to Abel back in his Room...

Abel thinks...

Abel: this has been quite the 2 days...

Abel starts remembering the vasto battle... The warning he gave him about CR... Trollbeard... And finally ivy...

Abel: Was I dreaming or was that really?.... No it can't be...

Just then abels mom opens the door.

???: huh? When did you get here Abel?

Abel: just a while ago.

???: I see. Theirs some girl here who's been waiting for you to appear.

Abel: wait what? Really?

???: yeah she said It was for a group project or something... I'll call her here right now... shes outside in the swings...

Abel looks at the computer that is on and thinks...

Abel: that's strange... It's on...

Abel: Ill go outside...

Scene changes to to the girl outside swinging...

Abel: hey there. what you doing?

The girl stops... and smiles...

???: Waiting for Superman off course... and it seems like he's just arrived...

Abel sits on a swing next to her...

Abel: That joke stopped being a funny a long time ago...

???: We've been friends for quite a while havent we? since childhood... good times. 

Abel: I see... um... I meant why are you here waiting instead of inside? its getting cold here...

???: Just having some Nostalgia... I remember swinging here with my big sister... I miss her... I sometimes wish she could just appear and say hello... one more time....

Abel sees her about to cry and hugs her...

Abel:.... I miss her too... 

Scene changes to Abel and the Girl inside his room

Abel: we've both lost something... me my parents and you your sister... 

???: Yeah... but their is something Im glad that happened...

Abel: and whats that?

???: We got more closer then ever thanks to it... and together we helped each other through our toughest moments of our lives... you made sure I didnt fall in my face again... and I made sure you wouldnt you wouldnt sleep in the dark without a light guiding you out... 

Abel smiles

???: So hows your stepmom? treating you good?

Abel: shes a pain like always. but she means well...

???: I see... I guess we have to get this project started instead of talking about our past...

Abel: yeah... lets begin...

just then Abels ring starts to glow...

Abel thinks...

Abel: what now?.... Damn it... its ruining the moment...

Abel: i have to go use the bathroom!... i ate lots of beans earlier today!

Abel runs towards the bathroom...

Scene Changes to Blaze Confronting Cycloid...

Blaze: seems like I found you Cycloid...

Scene changes back to Abel in the bathroom...

Abel: come on. whats going on! Stop Now... this ring is a pain!

Abels step mom walks near the bathroom and hears some fapping noises...

Inside the bathroom Abel is trying to take out the ring... but cant...

???: what the? abel couldnt be? is he?

His step mom puts her ear on the wall to hear whats going on... and hears...

*Maybe If i do it harder It will come...*

his step mom takes her ear off and heads into the room...

*off... damn this ring...*

???: Hey dear... can you visit another time?

???: why? is abel going to take a while in the bathroom?

???: You can say that... he might need some "abel time"

???: Alright tell him I'll visit him tomorrow then...

Scene changes to Abel coming out of the bathroom and seeing she left...

Abel: where the hell did she go too!!!

abels step mom is hear saying...

???: she left dear. Maybe next time you can have abel time when their are no guests...

Abel: what?...

Just then the computer screen turns on...

Abel sees the log on option. and it automatically logs him on...

Abel wakes up in Sector C headquarters in bed.... 

Abel: what just happened?

scarmask: why hello there... Abel...

Abel looks and sees a person with a mask sitting near the window...

Scarmask: its a pleasure to meet you...

*Blade[ScumVigilante]-Amrun was killed by scarmask
Ishamael[Reviver]-DJ Scruffy was lynched*


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

*The End Of The NightPhase*​*The Entity known as Trollbeard​*








​
The Scene goes back to where it left off... 

Scarmask: its a pleasure to meet you...

Abel: who are you? and how did you get here? I know your no Corps member... are you a scum?

ScarMask: I am a scum... but relax Abel... Ive only come here to talk... I mean you no harm...

Abel: Its pretty hard to trust you when you have a mask on... and just revealed your a scum...

ScarMask: ooh using the scum card and... Curious are we?... maybe If I take it off? will you believe me?...

Abel: Maybe...

ScarMask: seems like we are in a crossroads here. But I got a better exchange... 

Abel: and whats that?

ScarMask: knowledge... in just 2 days you've become a big player in this game of Destiny...

Abel: game of destiny?.... Whats that supposed to mean?

ScarMask: it means exactly what is says... play to win... didnt you find it odd that April knew so much of you? that you were promoted to apprentice without actually ranking up? that you were assigned with 2 bigshot hosts like CR or Platinum? that they already knew so much of you in the first day you got there?...

Abel: ....

ScarMask: you have a great potiential Abel... everyone here can see it... you putting that ring on is what awoke Ivy from her slumber... your power was already apprentice level just by putting that ring... your potiential is grand... but the only thing now to see... Is which side you choose for the grand finale... good or evil?...

Abel: Good off course...

ScarMask: ha... thats if you have a choice... what if your consumed by then?

Abel: consumed?....

ScarMask: seems like Im spoiling to much.... your progress is interesting to say the least... my master has high hopes for you... and just seeing your resolve against that rager Vasto... I agree... you have the potiential to be a great ally.... or enemy... when that comes... You'll be dealt with... your just a pawn to the grander things abel! 

Abel: im no ones pawn... 

Abel trys to attack Scarmask but scarmask dodges it...

ScarMask: your still slow... but you are what you hate Abel... a pawn... a puppet... in time... things will make sense... for now Ive said to much... ill be watching you progress for the moment... do not disapoint... Your still needed for our plans...

ScarMask disapears...

Scene changes to Blaze and Cycloid...

Cycloid: why hello there Blaze... arent you supposed to be doing some elite scum hunting? dont be slacking off... you've been promoted...

Blaze: tell me something Cycloid...

Cycloid: so you came to talk... alright... spill it out... what you want to talk about?

Blaze: you captured Gumby... and sent him to the Courts... but I seem to recall... or hearing a gossip that their was another person in involved with Marcos banning...

Cycloid:.... Yes there was... I was just going to find that person...

Blaze: Dont bother... Ill look for that person and take that person to justice...

Cycloid thinks...

Cycloid: excellent... Seems like I can get Blaze to do my dirty work for the moment...

Cycloid: i just catched a glimpse but the true person who banned marcos was tsubaki... gumby helped out though...

Blaze: i see... Ill go find tsubaki... also cycloid... you wouldnt happen to know what was in that room that was burned down would you?

Cycloid:.... Not at all...

Blaze: I see... ill be leaving then...

Cycloid: alright see you...

Blaze: also... april would have liked to have written a note in that room... oh well now its gone...

Blaze leaves...

Cycloid starts to sweat...

Cycloid: how did he know of Aprils note?... I doubt he was joking... does he know?

Scene Changes to Sphyer walking Ivy across the Mafia FC...

[Insert Offpanel feelins and emotions for Sphyer and Ivy which will be revealed later in the game]

Ivy: its beautiful... isnt it sphyer?

Sphyer: yeah it is... isnt it?...

Ivy stops

Sphyer: seems like we've gone through this place... lets head back home?

Ivy: Alright... This walk has been quite nice... Its like we got to know each other more...

Scene changes to Gumby in his cell...

???: Gumby... it seems you will have a cellmate...

Gumby:....

???: Still not talking it seems... guess guilt has gotten to you over banning Marcos has it?... 

Gumby:... 

???: Shame... anyways heres your new cellmate...

The guards open the gate and a person walks in...

Vasto: You can leave now you pieces of shit...

Gumby looks up in shock as he sees that his cellmate is Vasto...

Scene changes to a hour in... where Abel is seen in the Mafia FC...

Abel thinks of what the person in the mask said to him earlier...

Abel: game of destiny?... no stop thinking about it abel... this is your festival... dont let it get ruined for something like that...

Abel looks around...

Abel: I see lots of people... here...

just then a girl voice is heard...

???: Off course... they came for you Abel kun...

Abel: really?

Abel turns around and sees aiyanah...

abel: Its just you again........ Stop using that voice aiyanah... i keep thinking your a girl... but your a trap.....

Aiyanah: lol. it never gets old using it to me...

Abel: so how long before the festival begins?

Aiyanah: in just a while... Its impressive lots of people showed just for the moment for you to been inducted in the corps... Lets see... Hey I see friday there...

Abel: friday? but... its saturday today....

Aiyanah: no not day. the person... Hes here aswell... Shocking really

Abel: Oh I see... why is it shocking?

Aiyanah: well Friday was CR's apprentice... No one knows what happened but it is said Friday asked for a transfer from the Sector C part... what ever happened between those 2 caused for friday to be tsundere over CR... He dislikes everything about CR. even apprentices of his to games to even friends he has...

Abel: Wow thats...........

Aiyanah: tsundere... i thought he would have no showed here... because of that... Also I see Law is here wearing that goofy hat from OP... Theres also SageMaster there... its been a while since Ive seen him around... lets see who else we can cameo here... I also see...

Aiyanah looks up and sees the elite scumhunter force watching the festival from every corner...

Aiyanah thinks...

Aiyanah: elite scumhunter force is here?.... Wonder why?...

Aiyanah: Also where is CR and Platinum? they've been gone for a while now...

Abel: dont know... Havent seen them either...

Aiyanah: damn it... I knew leaving those 2 together was a bad idea... they probably ended up banning each other by now...

Keiichi appears...

Keiichi: hey Abel~...

Abel: Hey have you seen CR Keiichi?

Keiichi: nope I didnt see him... but I got a pm from him... He said. he wont be able to make it. and to give you his thanks for him... Seems like he has lots of paperwork to do...

Abel: I see...


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

Abel then notices Platinum aura...

abel: seems like they didnt ban each other after all... but wheres mystic and belphgoob anyways? havent seen them...

Aiyanah: no idea... there probably looking for the key again...

Keiichi: look its started...

The Festival begins and lots of fireworks appear... and a party begins....

Midway through the festival the Princess appears with Sphyer inside a orb like thing which is being dragged by ponies and what not...

Keiichi: Look at the ponys~...

Abel: Is that who I think it is?

Aiyanah: its the princess...

everyone bows down...

Abel: why is everyone bowing down?

Aiyanah: stop being rude... The princess is here...

Abel is forced to bow... Abel thinks...

Abel: I thought this was my festival...

the orb passes near Abel... and there Ivy and Abel make eye contact... ivy smiles...

Abel thinks...

Abel: I thought i was dreaming... but... It really is her........... But how is this possible?... I need some time to think this over...

Abel: Is their a bathroom here aiyanah?

Aiyanah: yeah... their should be one here... 

Abel: alright... Ill be back... Going to use the bathroom...

Abel leaves...

Keiichi: do you think hes going to...

Aiyanah: going to what?...

Keiichi: you know... Fap...

Aiyanah: my my... what is CR talking to you about? your quite perverted...

Keiichi: Im not perverted! just curious...

Aiyanah: your not even denying it...

Keiichi: Well Abels been having a hard time adjusting to this in 2 days... and lots of infodrops must have gotten to him... fapping is a good way to release it...

Aiyanah:................... that actually makes sense... but whats with the fap jokes? this is so uninternet like........... this seems like a something that will be seen in a troll mafia game..........

Scene Changes to Abel looking around... Abel notices Someone is watching him from afar...

Abel: who the hell is that... that person is just watching me...

the person trys to neg Abel but he dodges it...

Abel: that was close...

just then that person runs away...

Abel: Your not away....

Abel starts to fly and starts to chase him...

Abel: I need to go faster!....

Abel gets a small boost in speed and trys to catch up... the person enters a portal and abel is right behind him. and follows him in there... the portal closes.... and Abel is back in Sector C...

Abel: Whats going on?... im back in Sector C...

Abel sees the person is gone... abel searches around and sees worlds of the Comics Mafia games...

Abel: 1... 

Abel sees a vision of Magnetos battle with the X-men to determine the fate of the game... he sees a attack hit the place where they were battling... and sees Nightcrawler-[Sajins role at the game] Survive the attack... also deadpool cameos

Abel: 2...

Abel sees a vision of Superman battling it out with Lex Luthor with everything on the balance... he Sees Superman coming out on top... Superman[Grahfs role] and Clayface[Aiyanahs role at the game] are the only survivors...also deadpool cameos

Abel: 3....

Abel sees a vision of someone named Quaesada being attacked by the Marvel Heroes in one epic finale. Quaesada promises revenge... before his defeat at the heroes might...the winners were clearly Madamme Web[Fridays role and Sandman[Sphyers role]... also deadpool cameos

Abel: 4....

Abel sees a vision of the love life of Epilizo and Prea... which leads to the grand finale to a all out war between the forces of good and evil... X and Co defeat Dr. Weil from spread Ragnorak across the isolated world... Heroes prevails and peace is presserved in the future... The people who won were X[Blacksmoke whos now remchu...] Harpuia [Platinums role] and Axl[Zabuzas role] Deadpool cameos

Abel: 5...

Abel sees a vision of Quaesadas birth to evil... him making a face heel turn... and getting beat once again by the heroes again before getting kicked out... the winners were clearly Quan Chi[Fears role]...

Abel gets near the 6th world...

Abel: 6...

Abel sees some visions but then it stops... and then something consumes him...

Abel wakes up... where am I?...

just then Abel sees hes in a white place... a door appears and opens up...

Abel: shit not again...

???: Its been a while since we saw each other... So how about it? want to become a trollbeard pirate? oops I forgot to show up...

 the door opens up and a clown appears

​
Trollbeard: i think this form will do...

Trolololol............ A trollful event is near.........

*Cubert effect was activated and all attacks were negated... and will be until the 7th or 8th phase. depending on what phase this is... Cocoa the role was converted into a gooba and AFK stole the SMH ability...*

*DayPhase begins*


----------



## Magic (Oct 23, 2011)

cool cool. smh the vegeta faction used the cubes right?

1:08am here so im going to go sleep/listen to coast to coast


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

My role was gooba'd?!?!?!? 

EDIT: My role isn't in the side character's section so my role shouldn't have been gooba'd.


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

cubert effect negates everything to generic which is like turning them into side characters


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh....I hope my role will be ungooba'd once the cubert effect wears off....


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 23, 2011)

man with the lengths you have wrote stories about nf members we are gonna have to worry about confusing people into thinking they are IC. 
guess I'm gumby^3 now. so 8 times the power? w/e cubey2ms out.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 23, 2011)

i thought the cubey role was already dead?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2011)

It got revived James .


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 23, 2011)

so the sajin role and cubey role are in this game again?  

i blame stupid abel for trolling before the role mixup.


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

The will of cubey lives on


----------



## Blaze (Oct 23, 2011)

Will Cubey ever end!





So is Cocoa a mafia now..right.


----------



## hammer (Oct 23, 2011)

so I got a pm that said dayphase started.

never got one about night phase starting.

sm fucking H


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

The cocoa role is now mafia correct. So who wants a gaiden? Just curious


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2011)

Fur ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) needs one.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

Gooba will pay for converting my role....


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 23, 2011)

Dayphases in this game are like waking up with a massive hangover and no idea what you did the previous night.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cocoa]*


Unlucky coco to be converted but mafia gotta die.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

My role was converted....not me.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 23, 2011)

Fuck sake...oh well


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 23, 2011)

*[vote lynch platinum]*
the way of hope will only lead you astray


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2011)

I DON'T TRUST BLAZE! iT LOOKS LIKE HE IS BLAZING UP!


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 23, 2011)

would you like to get him lynched?


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

Woo woo you know it.... So sajin disserves a gaiden. I'm interested in a aiyanah gaiden. And how it became a trap... It would be like a ranma 1/2 storyline


----------



## Blaze (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought it was Cubey day.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 23, 2011)

aiyanah gaiden ploxxie


----------



## Blaze (Oct 23, 2011)

I want to see Mio x Princess Ivy pairing please.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 23, 2011)

should be azn x princess ivy 
/crack pairing


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

So a female on female paring you say? Maybe... But yes aiyanah will get a gaiden... Next game. Will probably do awesome gaiden later today. Also blaze is right. Today is cubey day... Everyone get cube sets


----------



## Blaze (Oct 23, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> should be azn x princess ivy
> /crack pairing


That would involve a lot of fireworks and mud wrestling.




...




That does not sound totally bad.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 23, 2011)

...next game
what a fucking tease


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

Course my dear aiyanah. Besides this game has the sins next game maybe the virtues... Who knows also ship azn and my ivy San?



I like where this is going


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 23, 2011)

all of cr's dreams can be realized


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol thinking back it is all making sense now.... Yes iota making sense... Azn envys ivy like loly envys hime for being more revelant to the grand scheme of things...  it's starting to make sense


----------



## Blaze (Oct 23, 2011)

I like where this is going.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 23, 2011)

you're just a pervert though :/


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

And so a new paring is born... Theirs so much lust in those pics... It might surpass xerces lust for LB


----------



## Kei (Oct 23, 2011)

Why do I feel like I miss shit


----------



## illmatic (Oct 23, 2011)

*[vote lynch Blaze ]*
I going to say voting coca was a mafia generic slip up.



Blaze said:


> I thought it was Cubey day.



I told people but they don't listen


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

You missed last phase my nakama. So how's your day goin? Going to tell Stan lee of me?


----------



## Kei (Oct 23, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> You missed last phase my nakama. So how's your day goin? Going to tell Stan lee of me?



 Oh wow, I didn't even know


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't pm others the last phase started because I was using my phone during that whole phase


----------



## Kei (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh okay then


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

I say we celebrate this game... A game that hasn't been closed and still has write ups


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 23, 2011)

We should dance...


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 23, 2011)

has your pc acted up yet?


----------



## Kei (Oct 23, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> We should dance...


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 23, 2011)

*[vote lynch vld]*
--  dance


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

Nope. And they say miracles only happen. Once... Lucks on my side atm


----------



## Mastic (Oct 23, 2011)

*[VOTE lynch Fokers]*

Havent read through but this is always a safe bet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> *[vote lynch vld]*
> --  dance



hahahahahaha go ahead and lynch me...it will entertain me to see ya try and lynch a ghost.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok so I just read up, and I'm curious to know.... Are all actions negated until phase 7? And if so, which phase is it currently?


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2011)

why you wanna know Chibason huh
you mafia son


----------



## Chibason (Oct 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> why you wanna know Chibason huh
> you mafia son



Wouldn't any player want to know what phase it is? 

The front page didn't seem to be updated so I'm not sure....


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 23, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Belph]*

He's still alive, meaning he's mafia


----------



## Aries (Oct 23, 2011)

sorry about that. Ill update it in a while. Im not home at the moment using my phone for now. i'll be back home in a few mins. man that was a drag. but its almost over. ill update it then.


----------



## Aries (Oct 24, 2011)

Keep on lynching... Ill be off for now. I would troll but Not really in the mood for it


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2011)

i have returned from the grave of netlessness


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 24, 2011)

so its day 6 right now?
how many of you bastards still need to die? :/


----------



## Aries (Oct 24, 2011)

Lots... Game won't end until the 18th phase.....


----------



## Chibason (Oct 24, 2011)

wow, 18th phase? :amazed

I've never seen a game last that long...


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2011)

i wanna lynch vasto on pure spite and im lost


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 24, 2011)

follow that spite, its the best thing you could do


----------



## Aries (Oct 24, 2011)

It's going to go even further beyond. Though in all seriousness. 12th phase it might end


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 24, 2011)

inb4 21st phase end game


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 24, 2011)

we are all lost. it's like it's day 1/2 all over again.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 24, 2011)

roles got switched, i expected no less


----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2011)

*The End Of The Day Phase*

*Awesome Gaiden: Searching for One Piece*









​
The Scene goes to where it left off...

Trollbeard: Trolololololol.............

Scene changes to Avengers running...

Cubey: Its time for Cubey gaiden!

Xerces: No one cares for cubey gaiden...

Cubey: Your just mad senpai of my gaiden because me and LB make out aswell...

Xerces gets mad...

Xerces: I'll kill you...

Xerces starts to choke Cubey...

Sajin: Let him go Xerces... Hes not serious... besides why would that upset you? i thought you hated LB?

Xerces lets go...

Xerces: I thought he said...... um.... He kissed... Sasuke... yeah thats it... Sasuke and LB are very similar names... just got confused...

Sajin: Alright then...

Awesome: Wow what a buzzkill...

WAD: Hey awesome... just curious... how did you get your strawhat anyways?

Awesome: I guess since gig has gotten his gaiden its up to me to get one aswell... This gaiden will be awesome... no doubt about it... ill tell you how I got this strawhat... and more...

Flashback happens...

1 year and 8 months ago...There once was a scum named Gol d Didi, who was the King of the Scums.
He had fame, power and rep beyond your wildest dreams.Before they banned him from the gallows, these were the final words he said.

​
Didi: My fortune yours for the taking, but you'll have to find it first. I left everything I own in One Piece

Ever since, scums from all over the Sector set sail for the grand line searching for One Piece, the treasure that will make their dreams come true... We have entered... the Scum era...

[Insert theme music...]

Scene changes to 6 months later... In sector 1-P[One piece Section] where a boy named Awesome is walking up a hill... on top of the hill there a man laying down looking at the sky...

???: This is quite the beautiful sight... dont you agree Awesome?

Awesome: how did you know it was me?

???: Dont know... Maybe I sensed your aura...

Awesome: your never going to tell me how you do it are you Onii chan?....

???: For that last time. do not call me that... we arent related... call me SageMaster... or Broski...

Awesome: isnt broski the same as Oni Chan?

SageMaster: dont be a weaboo and just call me sage... Anyways why you come up here Awesome?...

Awesome: I wanted.... to become your apprentice!!! I want to Scower through the Sectors. fight scums and become a Hero!...

SageMaster: we've been over this Awesome... your still to young to join such a elite force like my crew...

Awesome: young? Im not that young... Im a man now! and im going to change the foundation of history!

SageMaster: I see... here... have a drink of juice...

Awesome: Awesome.

Sagemaster hands over a juice to awesome and he drinks

SageMaster:....Ha.... HAHAHAHAHAHA...

Awesome: whats so funny?

SageMaster:You really are a kid... How funny... real mean drink beer not juice

Awesome: thats a dirty trick Sage!

SageMaster: Nonsense. it was clearly forshadowed...

Awesome looks up in the sky. and sees clouds floating in the air...

SageMaster:... What you thinking of Awesome?

Awesome: You Know I always hated Corps members?

SageMaster:... No I didnt... why?

Awesome: I hate them for taking my sis away from me... and then in her time in need decide not to find her...

SageMaster:... and who was your sis?....

Awesome: Mist Beauty... she joined the corps... she told me she would visit... but she never did... Then It was revealed that she was "kidnapped" by the biggest ScumHunter... Gol D Didi... instead of springing to action... they left her with him... that was the last I heard of her...

SageMaster:... Do you miss her?

Awesome: Sometimes... I do... But then you came along... even though you came just a month ago. you really changed my life Sage... I still remember it like it was yesterday... dont you?

SageMaster: Yeah... I do... you were with some friends... when you were dared to say "Naruto" and "Bleach" multiple times... Then... OP TARDS appeared [OP TARDs: Defination incase people dont know. Giant Sea Monsters... only found in Sector 1-P...] I was lucky to have spotted you... and saved you... by scaring them away with my look....

Awesome: you mean with haki?

Sagemaster: Sure lets go with that... then I remembered your so called friends bailed on you...

Awesome: After that I stuck to you like glue. I thought you were one of the most awesome people ever... you said you were explorer who wondered through the sectors to protect them from scums... I thought that was cool. It was something I wanted to be... it was like a vigilante group... in that month you really taught me how to be myself... I want to journey and have a adventure like you do!

SageMaster: .... I see... that seems like a greedy thing to say awesome. Adventure is everywhere! you just need to find it....remember that knowing is half the power.

Awesome smiles

Awesome: Im glad your my bro... you make me believe i can fly and never fall down

SageMaster: alright... I think its getting awkward now...

Awesome: why? nothing wrong with 2 people expressing their feelins and emotions... wait is there?

SageMaster: its nothing... lets go Kid. we are going to a bar...

Sage takes Awesome to a bar... Inside the bar everyone sees Sage and celebrates...


----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2011)

*SAGEMASTERS HERE GUYS! Now we can start this party...*

SageMaster: now now you guys shouldnt be doing that... Awesome go order anything you want. Ill talk with these people for a bit...

Awesome: Alright... 

Awesome goes... but notices someone call his name

Awesome: hey there. what you doing here?

???: Hey awesome hows it been? have you found you know... "Lolis"

Awesome: for the last time Mist puppet I dont know any Loli's here... and even If I did... I wouldnt tell you... Why are you even Captain SageMasters vice captain anyways? I think I would do a better job at that...

Mist Puppet: Your still a kid you know that right?

Awesome: so? im awesome and...

just then some people enter the bar... 

???: we are scums... we are here not to cause trouble... we just want 10 barrels of sake rep...

???: Im sorry... but we ran out...

???: Is that so? then what is he drinking?

SageMaster: Sake rep...

???: but thats all we have... really...

SageMaster: sorry bout that. seems we finished that sake rep up quick... here you can have this...

???: WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM!!!!

The person smashes the bottle at Sagemasters face...
???: Dont take me slightly... 

SageMaster: oh noes... the floor is wet...

???: See this?

the scum takes out a paper that says Wanted Banned or alive... Nova... 8,000 rep points...

Nova: im serious buisness around here... Ive role revealed so many times it hurts my soul... dont make me do the same to you...

SageMaster trys to pick up the broken glass... but is knocked down by Nova... SageMaster doesnt fight back...

Nova: just like I figured this part of Sector 1-P would be like... Bunch of cowards... I guess we are going to have to report back to our master "Smiley"... to start the plan...

Nova and his crew leave...

???: are you ok Sage?

SageMaster: no im ok...

Mist Puppet: You really looked silly there Sage!

everyone starts to laugh except Awesome

SageMaster: Whats the matter Awesome?

Awesome: how can you think this is funny? you just let him walk over you...

SageMaster: just a rep bottle. nothing to get worked up so much about...

Awesome: No! you need to stand up for yourself... why didnt you stop him? hes a scum...

SageMaster:...

Awesome leaves out of the bar...
Mist Puppet: You know the kid looks up to you Sage... like a big bro...

SageMaster: i know that... but I have to let myself get humilated to show the boy humility... if he knew the truth... dont think he wouldnt be able to handle it...

Mist Puppet: so you havent told him have you?... let alone that we will be leaving tomorrow...

SageMaster: yeah... the other parts of this sector needs protection... cant be here most of the time... I hear one of the "mafia games" was destroyed... so might need to focus my attiention on that...

MistPuppet: what about that nova guy?...

SageMaster: his wanted post... is fake... but He's working with Smiley from the looks of it... We've been trying to find his location... but dont think we'll have the time now sadly...

From outside of the door... Awesome is seen hearing the convo...

Awesome thinks...

Awesome: So he was going to leave me like she did... 

Awesome runs away... Awesome remembers all the good times with SageMaster... and realizes its coming to a end... just then Awesome bumps into someone...

Awesome: Im sorry...

???: Its alright... you seem lost... want me to help you out?

Awesome:... yeah...

???: out of curiosity... why are looking like you saw a ghost?

Awesome:... Nothing...

???: You know... opening up can make you feel better...

Awesome:... Um... ok... my bro is leaving tomorrow...

???: your bro?....

Awesome: yeah... I think you heard of him... his name is SageMaster...

the name shocks the person...

Awesome:... you know him?...

???:... you can say that... we know each other... Tell me you want him to stay dont you?...

Awesome: Yeah... He is my bro... so yeah...

???: I dont think Sage told you... but the reason hes leaving is because... A few "Mafia games" in this sector was destroyed... SageMaster was only here to keep a eye in those "Mafia Games" since most scums use this place to go through those mafia games... Tell me... Do you know of the treasure that Gol  D Didi left out?

Awesome: yeah sort off...

???: Its called the ONE PIECE... it is said that he put that treasure somewhere in the sectors... but to find that treasure... Since Gol D Didi lived here... Scums from all over the place. search this place to hope to see if its here somewhere... Those who find that treasure will be considered... the King of the Scums... 

Awesome: I see... what does this have to do with Sage?

???: The moment Didi revealed that treasure... scums from all over the Sectors have been searching for that all over the sectors... the great age of scumming is what he called it... in 1-P its worse the scums... youve must have seen it... Mafia games for this sector are getting destroyed left and right... thanks to the scums... If you want him to stay... you must bring back... those mafia games back...

Awesome: whats your name friend?

???: My name?... call me smiley...


----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome hesitates... but agrees... The Next day SageMaster is and co are packing to leave... but then some old geezer appears out of nowhere...

???: SageMASTAH.... its terrible...

SageMaster: what is it?...

???: Its awesome... hes gone... he hasnt returned back... only to turn this vm at the door

The Old man hands over the Vm to sage... Sage reads it...

*IVE BECOME SO NUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB*

SageMaster: Oh god... did he turn emo or something?

???: No your reading the back of it. read the front...

*Im going to be a hero... yo hohohohohoho. A true hero... MAfia games Im comming for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my friend is going to help me achieve...*

SageMaster: i stopped reading there... anyways... i'll go see if I can find him...

Just then the Sky turns black...

SageMaster: whats going on?.......

SageMaster senses a bad aura...

SageMaster: im leaving...

SageMaster leaves HYPERSONIC +++++++++ Speed... [now we wait for people to calc it. or just say its hyperbole in the OBD] SageMaster makes it... and sees Awesome inside a transmutation circle...

SageMaster: What are you doing? do you know what that is?...........

Smiley: off course he does... This is the way to keep you...

SageMaster: smiley... What... you monster... do you know what the kid is about to do?........

Smiley: off course... its called eqaulavent exchange Sage... he will bring back the Mafia games... you failed to protect...

Awesome: yes... I want to help! we will be bros till the bitter end! Ill make sure we do...

Awesome claps his hands... and touches the transmutation circle!.... light starts to souround Awesome...

Sagemaster:... Damn it... SMILEY....

Sage attacks Smiley... and beats him down...

SageMaster: you bastard... why did you do it?

Smiley: Mafia Game Mods cannot gain anything without first giving something in return. To obtain, something of equal value must be lost. That is Mafia Hostings first law of Equivalent Exchange. dont you agree?

SageMaster: whats that supposed to mean?..... unless... you didnt...

Smiley smiles...

Smiley: your bro... was naive... I took advantage of his need to be with his bro... and made him open THE TRUTH.... Im going to sacrifice him... and in return... I will get what I want... Equivalent exchange dont you agree? your bro... for the knowledge I need to find the ONE PIECE.... HAHAHAHAHAH....

SageMaster negs Smiley... SageMasters ring starts to glow...

SageMaster: its my duty... as a host to protect this Sector... at all Costs... I will save you...

SageMaster enters the white light thats has sourounded awesome...Awesome appears in a white place... and someone infront of the door appears...

*Truth*: why hello there kid... why have you came here?

Awesome: ive come here for...

*Truth*: i know what exactly you came for... let me show you your wish...

The truth opens the door that drags Awesome in... Inside their lots of info is scrammed through Awesomes body...

Awesome thinks...

Awesome: it feels like my body is about to explode.... Is this?........ Power... Yes... Yes it IS... This is Power...

Just then Awesome feels someone grab him...

Awesome: what the... LET GO! I want the Power! this feels so good... I WANT IT ALLLLL!...

awesome goes further into the light... and then... wakes up...

Awesome: what happened...

Awesome sees that Sage is hugging him...

Awesome: Sage... what happened?...

Awesome then notices his left arm is missing...

Awesome: your arm... what happened to it?...

SageMaster: ...

Awesome then notices something off... as he points his finger at sage... his finger streches...

Awesome: whats going on?

SageMaster: you let your greed consume you...you didnt get to revive the mafia games... you were manipulated... and I ended up saving you... by sacrificing my arm to the Truth I saved you... you've been granted a gift... Rubber logic...

Awesome: with this can I...

Awesome notices his hand has a corps ring...

Awesome: your one of the arent you... Damn it... why? i thought you said you were a explorer?......

SageMaster: i know you hate the corps but... there not really bad...

Awesome: i can never forgive you... Im going to kick your ass... Ill make myself a big name... Ill find the ONE PIECE... just watch me...

SageMaster: i see... Finding One Piece? I guess... we are going to be at odds end... Im going to have to stop you... what you did was taboo... that will make you a wanted scum... but... I believe... you wont be like other scums... infact... I have a feelin... you will give scums a good name... Here... Have my Strawhat sombreoro... I want you to return it back... when you become a famous scum... and then me and you can battle it out... you can get your revenger there...

That day changed Awesome... Awesome had hit the jackpot with his abilities...Awesome would train for months before coming out to begin his scumming ways to find ONE PIECE... He journeyed through Sector 1-P and found friends like the Samurai Immortal King who he saved from getting banned from fodder Corps member... and that fanservice chick Sito........ Over the course he fought cokie the clown... and insert lots of names here... and finally his biggest challenge...

Cpt Sajin Lucci... and his DARK FURRIES... a battle that went beyond the way... for Awesome to battle it out for his Nakama and using Gear second... Which ended like this... Cpt Sajin has awesome in the ropes... and has him beat... then Awesome wills himself back...

Cpt Sajin: what sort of asspull is this?..........

Awesome: gomu gomu...AWESOME Circle JERKIN REVIEW GATLING................................
 9.7/10...............................

Cpt Sajin: shit... DARK FURRIES!!!!



Awesome: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..... my REVIEWS ARE AT MAXIMUM!

Awesome won the battle... and the strawman crew escaped... Awesome had became quite the Scum... but all good things will come to a end... for the Strawman crew... Soon..............

Flashback ends...

Awesome: and thats how I got my famous strawhat Sombreoro...

WAD: what happened to Nova?..............

Awesome: I think he became a manslave for LB... 

WAD: I see...

Gig: what happened to the strawman crew?.............

Awesome: you'll see... in due time.... maybe in the Avengers gaiden...

Cubey: Its time for Cubey GAIDEN part 2...

Scene changes to Abel with Trollbeard...

Trollbeard: lets start the show...

His trolling happens next write up.......


----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright it's time for the end of this...

*Nightphase begins..*

Modhunters send me your actions to me


----------



## Aries (Oct 25, 2011)

*The End of the NightPhase*

*Trolling... THE NEXT EVOLUTION*









​
The scene starts of where it left off...
Trollbeard: let's start the show...

Abel: start the show?... What... What are you?....

Trollbeard: what's the matter? Do you not like my form I chose for you?.... I thought it was a improvement since the last time we meant...

Abel: I hate clowns... Your no human... I know it... The aura I sense in you... Is something I would sense in a monster...

Trollbeard: I am disappointed.... But then again.... You smell like rage... That rage....

Trollbeard smiles...

Trollbeard: I like that rage... No doubt about it... It's from ragebeard... It's been a while since I've seen that trash around...

Abel: So you know of the entity Ragebeard?...

Trollbeard: More then you do boy... but im surprised you know of Ragebeard... So im guessing you already know who I am... dont you?...

Abel: Yes.... Your trollbeard... The Entity of "Trolls"... 

Trollbeard: good good... your getting that edumaction alright...

Abel: What do you want from me?.....

Trollbeard: Nothing... you came to me...

Abel: what? No... No I didnt! I was attacked in the Mafia FC and then led here by you... I know it... then put me in this white place...

Trollbeard starts to lol...

Abel: Whats so funny?...

Trollbeard: seems like you were told of me by someone... Funny thing.... I dont think you paid that much attiention did you?....

Abel: .......

Trollbeard: I am a Entity of Trolling... true... gurararara... but me... just like Ragebeard and my kin were all sealed away by those damn guardians and ModHunters a long time ago... to make sure we didnt terrorize the Sectors... and to give the Sectors "Life"... I was sealed away here in the Sector C part... 

Abel: Sealed away? but how did...

Trollbeard: the same way RageBeard created those Ragers... but on a smaller scale... you see... though we are sealed and our fullpowers cant be used... we can use our powers to influence people... but... that depends on how close the people are to the "Piller" that seals us... In my case... I can get more influence on someone on how close they get to the "6th game" and up...

Abel thinks...
Abel: Thats right... I remember us taking a short cut near the 6th game when he first contacted me....

Trollbeard: You getting Here is not because of me... It must have been someone else...

Trollbeard smiles...

Abel: If it wasnt you... then who?

Trollbeard: i can take a guess on who it was... but that would ruin the surprise...

Abel: So if thats the case... What did you do to the kid known as Cubey?....

Trollbeard: Who?....

Abel: the Kid who got lost here...

Trollbeard: I dont remember cubes... sorry... but if your wondering... I had nothing to do with that.... I can only influence people for the moment... making them disapear is sadly not in my skill set in the imprisonment im at...

Abel: i see...

Trollbeard: But since we are here... Do you want to become a Trollbeard Pirate?...... Go on... Join me... I will give you everything your heart disires... Become a Nakama!

Abel: No... Your no nakama... its obvious you will try to use me like Ragebeard did with the Ragers.... Your a troll... How can I trust someone like you ?...

Trollbeard: But Abel kun... you already did...

Abel: What?...

Trollbeard: rather you like it or not... your a troll... Just like me...

Abel: No... 

Trollbeard: is that so?.... I find it funny how you can hit on the girls sister... you know... the one you couldnt save?........ oops... 

Abel: What...

Abel looks down...

Trollbeard: I hit a nerve didnt I? You trolled her good... Its funny... your even trolling her younger sister into believing you care for her...

Abel: Shut up! Thats not true! I care for her Alot...

Trollbeard: And yet... you ran away... you ran away to saving her from being kidnapped... you ran away from those bullies... and you ran away for your feelins for that girl... you are weak... and always have been... but with me... I can show you the true way to stand up... to grow a backbone...

Abel:....

Trollbeard: you know Im right... its funny... you are a natural born troll... You were a classclown... you messed with everyone in your class... you were always alone... so you made yourself the center of attiention... it was because of that... many avoided you... except her... she's always been with you through the ins and outs?... hasnt she?.... 

Abel: Yes...

Trollbeard: What do you Fear?.......... The answer... Nothing! your a troll! Fear is a strength not a Weakness for us trolls... yet is for you... You have grand potiential... I sensed it when you put that ring on... but then again... you have no confidence... your nothing more then a pawn... in the grand scheme of things.... Trolling is the Next step to this era... Those who are weak will be trolled to their end... The Strong will trololololol... such a vision... Let me demonstrate to you... What a true warrior looks like...

Trollbeard appears infront of abel... and inpales Abel... and takes something out...

Abel: what the... what is that?...

Trollbeard: The true you... the one your afraid to let out... Hes the opposite of you in everyway... he has no fear...

Abel looks and sees his ring is gone...

Troll Abel: Looking for something... HaHaHaHaHa!

Trollbeard: even your ring... doesnt think your worthy of being the owner... Now Fight abel... the winner becomes the new Owner of that body of yours...

TrollAbel: Lets begin!

Scene changes back to the festival...

Aiyanah: Where Is Abel anyways?... Hes missing his own festival...

Keiichi: Hes been in the bathroom for a long time... Maybe hes seeing some pron?

Aiyanah: I really doubt it... but... I have a bad feeling about this...

Scene goes to Ivy inside the orb with sphyer...

Ivy: Where is Abel?....

Sphyer: Dont know...

Ivy uses her powers to hope to find him...

ivy: No...

Sphyer: Whats the matter...

Ivy: He's not here... at all... Why would he leave...

Sphyer: I dont know... but maybe he logged off... I think this was to much pressure for him... If anything... 

Ivy: I think something must have happened to him...

Sphyer: tell me Ivy... when are we going to talk about it?...

Ivy: What..

Sphyer: About earlier today... "our walk through the Fc"....

Ivy: ....

Sphyer: you know you felt something... your lying if you didnt feel anything...

Ivy: I did feel something but... Im trying to find out of my past sphyer... I want to know who I was... or am...

Sphyer grabs her hand...

Sphyer: Why look at the past... when you can look at the future... That is art...


----------



## Aries (Oct 26, 2011)

Scene goes to Stan Lee...

Stan Lee: Where is Abel?

Just then one of the guardians appear...

???: Maybe hes gone...

stan Lee: Judas... what are you doing here?

Judas: I was told of your releasing that thing Ivy out of her cell... You know full well you cant do that Stan Lee... without us knowing about it... 

Stan lee: She is no thing Judas... shes a person... just like me and you...

Judas: Maybe in the past... But thats long gone... she contains a power... to change the outcome of things... The Key is with her... scums would look for her... If they knew... 

Stan Lee: I know already... but she disserves some fun...

Judas: No she doesnt... do you not recall the last one who had that kind of power did? we cant risk it... rather Abel is here or not... doesnt matter... We play it by my rules... The guardians have all agreed with me... we should be guardin the sectors instead of partying... So...I am ending this party... NOW!... Stan... make the announcement...

Stan Lee is forced to do it... and announces the festival is over...

SageMaster: seems like the party is over...

Keiichi: ah... wheres Abel?...

Aiyanah: Dont know... but Im glad hes not here to see his party ruined by this...

Scene Changes to Mystic and belegoob [whos actually belphgoob but at this point doesnt matter... belegoob is a better name ] walking back to the Mafia FC...

Mystic: Man... that hammer sure was a pain...

Belegoob: atleast it was offpanel... and that he didnt come along with us...

Mystic: yeah... but chances are we will be getting a flashback of it... 

Belegoob: Sadly... but... He did give us something...

Mystic: yeah...

Mystic takes out a box...

Mystic: apparently... this is what marcos hughes wanted... We should be back home by tomorrow...

Scene Changes to the Sector C section... where the battle with Abel has ended... Abel collapses... and a shadow of a foot appears...

The Next day... The Modhunters appear....

Vegeta: We've made it... Its time to begin our attack...

Scene Changes to a Portal Opening up...
Gig: Seems we've made it out...

Cubey: And thats how Cubey gaiden ended!

WAD: what?.............

Awesome: Who cares... its time for us... to capture the princess... we must find the ONE PIECE

Xerces:....

Cubey: still thinking of LB senpai?.....

Xerces blushes.....

Xerces: Shut up........ Its NOT CANON FOR THE LAST TIME!!!!!!

Sajin: Forward... is the Mafia FC... time to capture her...

Scene Changes to the Princess in her room...

Ivy remembers a aura...

Ivy: Sajin?..... what are you doing here?

Ivy then sees a vision of sajin...

Sajin: When the time comes... I want us to leave... together... I wont let anything happen to you... 

Another Vision...

Sajin in tears...

Sajin: Ill get stronger... then... I will come back to you Ivy... I promise...

Ivy: So... you've come back for me...

Sphyer appears...

Sphyer: ivy... Its almost time to change you locations... get ready...

Ivy: alright... sphyer... do you think im a distress damsel?

Sphyer: dont know... what thats supposed to mean... are you in distress?

Ivy: Dont think I am...

Sphyer: then dont worry to much about it Ivy... haters gonna hate

Scene Changes to Abel waking up in his "bed"...

Abel smiles...

*Aiyanah role was converted to a gooba... and someone was faction Killed... just need confirmation to make the kill then I will edit it... also a bomb has been activated... because... this game needs to kill off people... so you know the routine... 5 people will be randomly killed or 3 people sacrifice themselves to stop the bomb...*

*DayPhase Begins...*


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 26, 2011)

The time has come for me to finally wake from my slumber.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2011)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzz no more?


----------



## Aries (Oct 26, 2011)

not even I have seen Sphyer like this... can... he be use the power of the chosen?


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 26, 2011)

lol active sypher. I say let the bomb blow unless one person who is willing to admit to being mafia steps up for the sacrifice.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

going against one's meta or some other gibberish


----------



## Aries (Oct 27, 2011)

also the nightmare known as cubert effect is over


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 27, 2011)

This game :ho


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2011)

Mystic dat set .


----------



## illmatic (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like aiyanah is out of the game. 

Or is he? 

This being all a part of his master plan...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2011)

yes it it blow up...bombs have no meaning to a ghost.


----------



## Aries (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes.... Let the bomb hit and end some peoples life


----------



## Chibason (Oct 27, 2011)

I aint afraid of no bombs


----------



## Aries (Oct 27, 2011)

So this mean mystic and belphgoob are more then just friends ... Seems like the hope bros just got a little more "closer" to true hope then platman will


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2011)

Blow it up 

The game should end with this bomb


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2011)

WHO IS THIS111/// TOOO MOE


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2011)

we need to lynch a mafia this phase.and need more dscussion


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 27, 2011)

do you have any suspects. I don't even know who is town b/c of the lazy assholes are posting ~1 post per phase. (some aren't posting at all)
*[vote lynch legend]*
why, because I gotta. *insert the mask


----------



## illmatic (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Scar (Oct 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Chibason]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 27, 2011)

lol ck always lynching the dog. love the new avi.


----------



## Juri (Oct 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mastic (Oct 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

mafia get.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 27, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> *[Vote Lynch Chibason]*




*Spoiler*: __ 



​




*[Vote Lynch Legend] *


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch legend]*

I almost forgot that we actually need to lynch people and stuff in this game .


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll wait to see what Legend kun has to say


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn the one time i remember im in this game, im getting voted on, just my luck

im not mafia guys, sorry for my inactivity due to work, ive been like this in the thrones mafia aswell >.>


----------



## hammer (Oct 27, 2011)

Why is it out of all games this game seems to push me away when I have time for NF

*[vote lynch legend]*

because I dont know wtf is going on


----------



## illmatic (Oct 27, 2011)

I think thaat is part of the charm of a CR game


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2011)

Im town seriously, ill be active starting tonight, especially since im off work tomorrow


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch Legend]*

Dat Hichigo


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*

Mafia right thur yo!


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 28, 2011)

Legend isnt the least bit convincing


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2011)

bleh im generally apathetic to this game since ive been inactive so far


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2011)

^ gave up lol
*[Vote Lynch Legend]*


----------



## Blaze (Oct 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Legend]

*Let the world burn.


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2011)

town is doomed for such a sin its about to commit


----------



## Blaze (Oct 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> town is doomed for such a sin its about to commit


​


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2011)

in such a game i have the power to lead town to victory


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2011)

wow this game just died without me being here... anyways I see i have lots of pms... all concerning the same thing... also vasto your dead. the mafia decided to kill you while you were a generic and your ability had no effect to save you.


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2011)

Do you guys want the bomb to go off or are there people willing to sacrifice?


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 28, 2011)

Cr can you update the player list? Im not really sure whos still alive :33

And lol vasto. And i want the bomb to go off


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 28, 2011)

yeah between the whole re-spec and all it's tricky to know who is scum, or legend.
edit; based on activity/posts etc.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 28, 2011)

Lets do this! We ain't scared of no BOMB 



RemChu said:


> Do you guys want the bomb to go off or are there people willing to sacrifice?


Scared for your mafia bros?


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2011)

I use to be Vegeta not going to lie. Now I'm just useless. =[
It's nice to attack me for wanting to discuss something =]


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2011)

I updated the player list. except Vastos death. so the bomb will go off. interesting legend is getting lynched anyways


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2011)

idiots, sorry for my apathy/inactivity in this game cr, work has been kicking my ass with long hours, my apologies bro


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2011)

Aw man please don't be town bro :/


----------



## illmatic (Oct 28, 2011)

Legend would probably say anything to keep from getting lynched 

I see  the same old same old story - corned Mafia that turn to rage quit/apathy when it is confirmed they will be lynched  

btw...Gig is being way to quiet I think he is up to some devious  plan to solo the game...


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2011)

Gig should be modkilled for not posting.
smh


----------



## Legend (Oct 28, 2011)

inactivity is not my meta, town or mafia, it just so happened that when this game started my hours went up


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2011)

also I will bring in the Mafia Awards again. incase you guys are interesting. and lots of inactivity. maybe the bomb will make sure to do something about it


----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2011)

anyways Im ending this now... seems like I might not be here tomorrow. So If anything I will end this now. send me your actions to me... and the game will start when I get back

*NightPhase Begins*


----------



## Gig (Oct 30, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Legend would probably say anything to keep from getting lynched
> 
> I see  the same old same old story - corned Mafia that turn to rage quit/apathy when it is confirmed they will be lynched
> 
> btw...Gig is being way to quiet I think he is up to some devious  plan to solo the game...


My soul has been consumed by Heroes of Newerth and no one informs me of when the day phase starts


----------



## Aries (Oct 30, 2011)

*The End of The DayPhase*​*A Fated Confrontation​*








​
The Scene goes to where it left off...

Abel Smiles...

A FlashBack happens...Abel is running away from TrollAbel...Abel thinks...

Abel: I cant do anything... Damn it... What can I do? Damn it... this isnt what I wanted... This ring... It was meant to help me out... I wanted to change... I really did... I ran for all my life... and even now Im still running... But I cant defend myself... Theirs no way I can win this... No way!

Trollbeard is seen watching the battle with a disapoint face...

TrollAbel: Come on Abel! Face me like a man! Your a coward...

Abel: says the guy with a Power ring on... How can I even Win?...

TrollAbel: Its simple you idiot... you CANT!...

TrollAbel uses his ring to summon neg missles towards Abel...Abel thinks...

Abel: I cant lose... Not with everything on the line...

Abel gets a herioc resolve and Barely dodges it...Trollabel thinks

TrollAbel: he can still move with the speed of what the Ring offered him?... No its not that... His speed is increasing to that level... but why...

Abel: Thats right...

TrollAbel attacks Abel which sends him flying through the buildings..Abel gets up and heres trollbeard...

Trollbeard: There is nothing but fear reflected in your eyes. When you dodge, you're afraid of getting Negged, When you attack, you're afraid of banning someone. Even when you try to protect someone, you're afraid of letting them get banned. Yes, your eyes speaks to me only of absurd fear. What's necessary in a battle isn't fear. No You use Fear as your ammo. When you troll, "I won't let them troll me." If you protect someone, "I won't let them rage." If you use lulz, "I will troll them." Well, can't you see the resolve in his eyes?

Abel thinks...

Abel: I get it... I know what I must do...

Abel rushes towards Trollabel...Abel prepares to punch him. but he dodges it...

TrollAbel: time to end this...

Abel: Your right it is!....

Trollabel realizes that his ring is fading...

TrollAbel: whats going on?...

Abel: you mean this?

Abels ring starts to return...

TrollAbel: How... HOW THE FUCK IS THIS POSSIBLE?

Abel: Well I can give you the Deus Ex Machina response or I can answer you... This Ring does not make the person... The Person makes the ring... FareWell...

Abel attacks Trollabel with a Neg... that sends him flying toward the buildings...

Abel: Ive won TrollBeard... Let me go... before I break my way out of here...

TrollBeard claps...

Abel: ?!

TrollBeard: Impressive indeed... you faced your fears head on... you'll become a troll... rather you like it or not... Ill let you go... but this isnt the last you heard of me Abel... gurarararara... Have a parting gift from me...

Trollbeard stabs Abel...

Abel is then seen knocked out where someone finds him...

Scene goes back to Trollbeard...

TrollAbel: Well what a downer... It seems like I lost...

TrollBeard: You did well...

TrollAbel: I still dont understand why you let him win... It would have been better for me to just take over...

TrollBeard: Its to soon for that... hes still not in the level I want him to be in... Besides Ive given him a parting gift... one where he will never forget this day... 

Trollbeard starts to absorb TrollAbel... TrollAbel thinks...

TrollAbel: Soon... his power will belong to me... I can wait...

Flashback ends

Abel: Did I really win? Or better yet did what I saw really real?

Abel feels the pain in his gut... the same place trollbeard stabbed him...

Abel: Maybe... it was real...

Abel notices hes in the Comics sectors headquarters...

Abel: How Did i get here?

CR: seems like your awake... Congrats on the festival yesterday... Sorry wasnt able to make it... As I was patrolling Sector C I saw you passed down... What happened?

Abel remembers vastos warning...

Vasto: Dont trust CR... You will regret it...

Abel: Nothing... I saw someone. and chased him here... next thing I know I was knocked out...

CR: I see... Interesting...

Just then Keiichi appears.

Keiichi: Hey CR~ and abel~... I was told you were here... so decided to visit! what happened?

just then a female voice is heard...

???: Yes I am curious aswell...

CR: Knock it off Aiyanah. I know its you...

Aiyanah comes out...

Aiyanah: Party pooper. I cant get away with anything with you can I?...

CR: Nope... 

just then CR gets a message...

Abel: Whats the matter CR?

CR: seems like I have some urgent things to take care off... Ill leave you 2 with abel as he rests up...

CR leaves...

Abel:....

Scene Changes to ivy and sphyer...

Sphyer: So how was the festival?

Ivy: I thought it was nice... though still worried over what happened to Abel... Hope hes doing alright...

Sphyer: Hes doing fine. CR called in. and reported he was fine... 

Ivy: I just find it wierd he would leave... 

Sphyer: Its more or less stage fright maybe... Their were lots of people there for him... Anyways... Ill be outside if you need me.

Ivy: right...

Scene Changes to Platinum in his Sector Headquarters...

Platinum is seen looking at the pic of his old crew...

Platinum: Mio the Uchiha fangirl.... April... the Girl that I Lo... and finally CR... my "rival"...

Flashback happens...

Chiba: Alright... I will be announcing the groups for the newbies in a bit... 

???: Oh my gosh I want to be in PLATINUMS team! hes a DARK HERO!!!!!!!!

???: Hes so dreamy! with his HOPE...

AL: Clearly he will be in my team...

Al is attacked by his fangirls...

AL: NOT MY HAIR! NOT MAI HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fuck this I will never be a corps members... Im going back to the Uchiha FC...

Sphyer: ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ....

LB: Wake up Sphyer. you art dong. Teams are going to be announced... you would want to know who your team is correct?

Sphyer: your a drag LB... you never change... Im pretty sleepy... nor do I care whos in my team...

LB: I dont care either... but if im teamed up with you. I would want a new group... I had to deal with your laziness. wont put up with it any longer...

FireWorks: hey calm down you 2... We are supposed to be friends... Remember?

Sphyer: fireworks right... stop nagging

LB attacks sphyer

April: Just another day here it seems... man o man. sphyer will never learn will he?

Marcos: Im telling you Blaze Theirs some CONSPIRACY going on!

Blaze: For the last time. I dont care Marcos. I just want to get this over with... theirs no conspiracy... at all... what you think Sajin?

Sajin is looking outside. when he sees 2 dogs making sweet animal love...

Sajin: Let me enjoy this in peace...

James: so hows your day going amrun?

Amrun: Pretty good. yours?


----------



## Aries (Oct 30, 2011)

Mio appears in the room...She thinks...

Mio: Seems like The groups havent been said yet... I wonder...

Mio looks around... and spots platinum...

Mio: I want to be in his team... the next "DARK HERO" is what people are calling him. based on the fact hes exactly like a host here called Zetta... Being a Dark Hero is like being Sasuke... If I had to guess... He maybe the uchiha reincarnate that the prophecy had shown... He can be h...

Before Mio can finish her setence someone kicks the door which hits mio. and sends her to the floor...

Chiba: Damn it CR! how many times do we have to tell you? to stop showing off...

Everyone is seen laughing...

???: Its just CR. I thought it was someone else...

???: With his scores. Im surprised hes even here...

???: Hes the kind of guy who will rush in to his doom... whys he even here?

CR: sorry. I needed a dramatic entrance...

Platinum:....

Chiba: With your terrible scores I have no idea how you got here...

CR: Hey No matter how you look at it. I passed your idiotic class. 

Mio: Who the hell do you think you are?

CR: who are you?

Mio: What do you mean who are you? Im the person you just knocked down. atleast apologize.

CR: was this before or after I walk away?

Mio: You cant treat a lady like that you asshole.

CR looks at April... and thinks...

CR: Its her...Time to talk to her

CR goes towards april

Mio: Hey where are you going? this isnt over you damn fool.

CR: Hey there april... um... hows your day going?

April is seen looking at the window...

Platinum: If the girl doesnt want to talk dont bother her...

CR: Who are you?

Platinum: I am the hope that appears when its gone. the hero that appears when its not needed the...

CR: Blah blah blah. is all im hearing. I know who you are... your the hotshot person here... you have the best scores here... your supposed to be some genius? correct?

Platinum: Correct! and you must be the guy who barely made it here...

CR: Oh yeah? well at the end of the day I will get the last laugh. when I get my team and bring them to the top. 

Platinum: Yeah... I doubt that. you will be downcrease their time of success..

Sphyer wakes up...

Sphyer: CR's here? i guess I can expect some laughs here now...

Aiyanah: CR never seems to learn does he? we are going to have another face off...

FireWorks: Hey lets not downgrade CR here. he had nothing to do with this...

lb: Why are you defending him anyways?

Fireworks: huh? im seeing it how i see it. Platinums the one in the wrong. for sticking his buisness into something that doesnt concern him...

Just then someone taps CRs shoulder...

CR: yes?

Just then Mio slaps CR... after that kicks CRs face which sends him flying[Comic Relief is Comicial]

CR: I accept your apology...

Chiba: Stop messing around... Time to announce the 4 man teams... First team... FireWorks,LB,Aiyanah and Sphyer...

LB: What is this bullshit?

Fireworks: see! friends till the bitter end

Sphyer: ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Aiyanah: Interesting...

Chiba: Next team... Amrun,James,Sajin and Blaze

James: seems like we are in the same team amrun

Amrun: why do I think we might get shipped with one another?

Blaze: because you 2 are always together... Just get a room. Well seems like I'm not in Marcos team. Would have been bad to hear his conspiracy plots...

Sajin: so we are teams... Just a memo if theirs a princess in our journeys as a group I call dibs first... 

James: oh that sajin.

Chiba: next team...

CR thinks...

CR: please let April be in my team. I could care less who's in my team unless it's that hotshot platinum and that uchiha fangirl...

Mio thinks

Mio: please let platinum be in my team. I could care less who's in my team unless it's that annoying jerk CR and that April chick...

Chiba: CR,Mio...

Before Chiba can finish

CR: what sort of bs is this? 

Mio: I have to agree I won't work with that jerk CR. He still hasn't apologized. 

CR: I thought you apologized already? That's beside the point. You will only slow me down..

Mio: no it's the other way around. You should apologize to me... Anyways what do you mean slow me down? You have the worst scores here. You'll only slow me down. We call people like you "narutos" it's the worst insult known in the uchiha fc. 

Chiba: knock it off. 

Chiba hits both of them.

Chiba: anyways the rest of your team is... April and platinum...

CR: I really hate you... You know that?

Mio: back to hades you go you peon...

CR: talking to  DARK HERO! But yes I dislike you aswell.

Platinum smirks...

Platinum: guess I can pick up your slack CR...

April thinks

April: I can already tell this group won't function well...

Flashback end.platinum smirks and puts the picture back

???: reminiscing much?

Just then someone appears before platinum

Platinum:How did you get here?

ScarMask: Why hello there platinum... long time no see... I came the old fashion way... Through the front door...

Platinum: I can tell you came for a chat... So what is it you want?

Scarmask: my oh my. You really are cautious are you?

Platinum: I'm not CR...if you wanted you could have attacked me while I was flashbacking... But didn't... Besides I hear I'm important to the so called plan... Who are you working with?

ScarMask: you'll understand soon enough... Though you are needed for the plan... I can't help but feel that keeping you around is more of a threat to our plans then you being useful to our plan.. But alas the master wants you alive...

Platinum:...

ScarMask: I've come to warn you... The fc is about to get attacked... You should check out the fireworks... 

Scarmask vanishes...

Platinum: I don't know if it's telling the truth or not... But I have a gut feelin that maybe something will happen...

Platinum leaves and scene changes towards Abel and co...

Abel: aiyanah... Tell me something...

Aiyanah: what?

Abel: tell me more of CR.... I need to know...

Aiyanah: I see... Well the truth is...

Just then abels ring starts to glow...

Abel: what the?

Scene changes to ivy being escorted by sphyer down a forest... 

Sphyer: are you ok ivy?

Ivy: yeah... Just a small headache atm...

Just then someone appears to block their way...

Sphyer: whats going on?

???: seems like someone is in our way sir.... Should I?

Sphyer:  no I'll answer this...

Sphyer gets out...

Sphyer: move out the way...

Cubey: but I'm being a goodboy...

Sphyer: your being a goodboy?

Cubey: yeah... Im distracting you...

Ivy: it can't be...

Sajin....

Sajin appears before sphyer and prepares to neg sphyer...

Dayphase ends.

Legend was lynched he was mafia. But I'll put everything in next write up...


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello guys.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 30, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Legend would probably say anything to keep from getting lynched
> 
> I see  the same old same old story - corned Mafia that turn to rage quit/apathy when it is confirmed they will be lynched
> 
> btw...Gig is being way to quiet I think he is up to some devious  plan to solo the game...



 **


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 30, 2011)

Good job illmatic


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 30, 2011)

Everything is going nicely.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 30, 2011)

Trololololol


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2011)

*The End Of The NightPhase*​*Capturing a Princess​*








​
The scene goes where it left off...

Sajin appears before sphyer and prepares to neg sphyer...

Sajin DONT!...

Sajin hesistates and Sphyer dodges the neg...

Sphyer: that was close...

Sphyer thinks...

Sphyer: She called his name... Is her memory coming back?... If so... this can be bad...

Sphyer: what do you want here traitor?

Sajin: Ive come for Ivy... hand her over...

Sphyer: and what If I refuse...

Sajin: then we will take her by force...

???: because last time it went so well... correct? I guess It was a good Idea for me to be here...

the driver gets off...

Sajin: I see... Mist Puppet... Im surprised your not chasing after lolis...

Mist Puppet: We must all make do. what we got...

Sphyer: I had heard rumors. you had formed the "avengers"... was it for this reason? to capture Ivy? 

Sajin:... Sadly you got it all wrong Sphyer...

Sphyer: What?

Sajin: I didnt form the avengers...

Sphyer: But your the leader... it makes no sense for you not to be the masterplanner to this...

Sajin: Truth is... the Avengers were all contacted by someone with a Fox mask that had dark Purple eyes...

Sphyer: a Fox Mask?...

Sajin: But enough of this... We are going to take Ivy now...

Sphyer: Your outnumbered Sajin... your friend seems to have left...

Sajin: Cubey isnt my only backup...

Just then WAD and Awesome appear...

Sajin: this battle is no longer even.... WAD get Ivy... Ill handle Sphyer... and you awesome handle Mist Puppet...

Mist Puppet: Seems like you grew up to be quite the Scum Awesome...

Awesome: I make do what I got...

Mist Puppet: SageMaster would be proud... shame he was transferred towards Sector F a while ago. to witness your rise...

Awesome: Guess hes not here... Well beating you down will make up for it...

Sajin: WAD do not underestimate Ivy..

WAD: I have this under control... Im just going to destroy the barriers around her transport... then capture her...

Sphyer: I wont let you...

Sajin attacks Sphyer. and Awesome and Mist battle it out...

Scene Changes to Platinum rushing towards the Mafia FC...

Platinum: Im almost there...

Just then Platinum notices 2 missles towards him. and dodges it...

Platinum: What the...

Gig: Long time no see. you dark hero brat...

Platinum: Gig... What are you doing here?

Gig: We are going to change the world Platinum... Starting with retrieving the Key! but first Ill take care of you first... platinum... and eliminate Hope here and now...

Platinum: I see... guess its time to show you... How strong Ive gotten since the last time we met...

Scene changes to the ModHunters entering the Mafia FC...
Vegeta: attack everyone here... Show them No Mercy...

Scene changes to Prison with Vasto and Gumby...

Vasto: So its beginning...

gumby: What is?...

Vasto: The Start of "his return"

Gumby: Whos return?

Vasto can only stay quiet...

Vasto: Though I hate to say it... I need some help to break out... You will help out...

Vasto using his finger carves a sign in his chest...

Gumby: What are you planning?

Vasto: Im going to control my rage...

Scene Changes to LB  walking in to a different headquarters...

Cycloid: What took you so long to get here...

LB: What is this place?

Cycloid: Its the destination... of where everything will begin... a Rebirth if you will...

LB: So hows Blaze doing?...

Cycloid: Hes following a fools errand in capturing Tsubaki for us...

LB: I see... seems like the climax is near... tell me... do you know who the leader is?...

Cycloid: Sadly I dont... The only person that does is ScarMask... This mystery leader... must be someone grand... for him to recruit someone as powerful as LB to its side...

LB: I only joined because it interested me... nothing more... The only reason Im sticking around. is to see what this big grand scheme is... or better yet when the leader reveals itself to us... then I will just destroy that leader...

Cycloid: I hear... that once this plan finally happens. The Leader will reveal itself to us... So you wont have to wait long LB...

LB: I wonder... you have no prob with me opening up about betraying the leader when the time comes... planning on telling on me?

Cycloid: Sadly... I could care less... I just joined for the pleasure it gave me.... I could care less what happens... but soon... everything will come to fruitation...

Scene Changes to Sphyer battling Sajin...

Sphyer: Why are you back Sajin? Do you not know... your doing Ivy more harm then good by showing up?

Sajin: Like someone like you could understand our relationship!

Sphyer: your wrong... I do...

Sphyer and Sajin clash...

Sphyer: Her memory was wiped out... Let her have a new life...

sajin: New life? dont kid yourself Sphyer... their is no new life for her in the corps... Shes just a weapon to them... Her coming with me... Is a NEW LIFE! Its something we talked about when we were together...

Sajin starts to get the upperhand...

Sphyer: Maybe... But... 

MistPuppet: sphyer contact the Other corps members! my communicator has been destroyed atm... PM them NOW! we cant let Ivy get captured...

Sphyer: Getsuga.... NEGTSUO!!!

Sphyer attacks Sajin but he dodges...Sphyer pms the Corps...

Sphyer: Urgent news.... We need some help... We are being attacked... Ivys in danger...

Scene changes to Noi getting the message...

Noi: Ivy in danger... Hey guys it seems ivy is in. get some people to their location...

Just then Noi hears explosions...

Noi: What is going on?

Friday: No... No way...

Noi: what is it friday?

Friday: You wont believe this but...

just then a voice is heard...

NO MAN ESCAPES THE MODHUNTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Noi: damn it... more trouble...

Noi contacts every corps member...

Noi: The MAFIA FC is being attacked... and Ivy is in danger... I want all Corps members to report to the FC.... NOW! elite Scumhunters... we need your help aswell!!! Forget your mission and come back now!

Friday: Im going... we cant let these ModHunters destroy this place...

Scene Changes to abel and co getting the message...

Aiyanah: the fc is in trouble...Crs past can be explained another time...

Abel: Right...Lets go...

Scene Changes to Gig and Platinum battling it out...

Gig: Impressive... your holding your own against me...

Platinum: you should have known that I would become stronger... after all... i am a DARK HERO!!!

Platinum negs Gig... Gig trys to block the attack...

Platinum: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Gig: Damn it!

The Neg consumes Gig...Just then Platinum is negged by someone...


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2011)

Platinum: who did that?

AFK: Thats from last time... Tell me something... What is Hope?

Platinum: What? your still alive...

Gig: Yawn. 

Gig comes out of the smoke with his armor with scratches...

Gig: I miscaculated... I wont make the same mistake twice...

Platinum: Damn it... more problems.... I hate to admit it... But I might need help here...

AFK: Thats funny... based on caculations... you are not a Modhunter... but look like one... What are you?

Gig: a MasterPlanner... thats all... This armor... Is actually of your kin actually... give them my thanks... on the other side...

AFK gets mad... and attacks Gig... Gig dodges the attack...

Gig: Thats funny... I never knew... Modhunters had feelins... funny...

Platinum thinks...

Platinum: While these people are at it... I need to call some back up... Modhunters and Avengers here... this is bad... The FC is under attack... 

Platinum trys to contact CR...

Platinum: CR answer your damn pms... We need your help to fight these people...

Just then Platinum sees AFK taken down by Gig...

Gig: Fodder Modhunter it seems... Time to end this...

Platinum: your opponent is me Gig... we wont have any more interuptions...

Gig: as you wish...

Scene goes to the ModHunters attacking the Mafia FC...

Vegeta is in the air laughing at the chaos...

Vegeta: Show yourself Guardians!!!!!!!!!!! Watch as your precious FC is destroyed!!!!!! Dont want to? Such a shame...

Vegeta is looking at his ModHunters...But notices Comic Book Guy whos not fighting at all...

Vegeta: Whats up with him? Hes not even bothering...

Scene Goes to Gooba owning some noobs...

Gooba: Simply breathtaking stuff!!!! 

Before Gooba can do anything else... he is cut in half...

Gooba: What the?......

Rofl: Seems like I made it in time...

Rofl appears with Legend and Tribulation right behind him...

The ModHunters stop their assault...

Vegeta: Goobas been taking out... How did?...

Vegeta scans Rofl...

Vegeta: his power... Its quite something else... Everyone... Dont face that geezer...

Vegeta goes down...
Vegeta: This guy is on a whole different level... none of you guys will be able to face him... and survive... Ill handle this one...

Rofl: Why are you attacking?

Vegeta: Simple... Revenge  on the Guardians... We will destroy them... and then destroy everything here...

Rofl: So destroy is your plan... interesting... very... "Troll" like plan you got there... 

Rofl thinks...

Rofl: this is bad... our power relies on the "Hosts" and elite scumhunters... most of them arent here... we really arent ready to handle such powerful people... by ourselves... These Modhunters are very powerful... especially this one here...

Scene Changes to Abel and Co flying towards the Mafia FC as fast as they can...

Abel: So how long before we get there?

Aiyanah: This shortcut will get us there... in 3 mins... lets hope its not to late by then...

 Scene Changes back...

WAD gets infront of the barrior...

WAD: Guess its time to do my thing...

*IVE CHANGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WADs powerful scream shatters the barriers and can be heard from all over the omniverse..............
WAD: that was easy... Now damsel... can you come out?

Ivy: Damsel?................. How about no!

the place ivys at is destroyed by a powerful aura of energy...

Ivys eyes are glowing...

Ivy: Sit...

Just then arms appear from the ground and restrain WAD...

WAD: what the fuck is going on?

Sajin: I told that fool to not to underestimate her...

From far away...

Cubey: man... she is scary!

Xerces: Figures you would be hiding...

Cubey: Hiding? nope... Im watching! besides lots of scary people here... cant win... but what about you? you arent in the battle Xerces senpai...

Xerces: Fool... I was checking this place out... seems the FC is having their hands full...

Scene goes back to Sajin and sphyer...

Sphyer: Ivy...

Sajin: Ivy... still as cute as ever... do you remember me?

Ivy: A little... do you know of my past?

Sajin: Off course I do... I am your past... present... and future... dont you remember?

Ivy:...

Sajin: we can stop this without having to witness all the pain... I know you can see cant you?...

Ivy: Yes... I see it... the FC is under attack... all I see is pain...

Sajin: Just come with us... if you want to know more of your past Ivy... Make this easier on these 2 here... and spare them from getting banned...

Sphyer: ivy dont... I have to take care of you... I promised myself... I would stop being lazy... just for you... I already lost someone I cared for... and I wont another...

Sajin: She can never see the world here sphyer... the right choice is to let her be with me... Now Ivy... make a choice... 

Ivy:... I... Dont... know... I really do want a new future Sphyer... but how can I? without knowing my past?...

Sajin takes out a heartshaped item...

Sajin: This... do you remember this?

Ivy: Yeah... you... gave it to me?

Sajin: Yes... Now Im giving it back to you...

Sajin throws the item towards Ivy... Ivy catches it...and her powers starts to fluncuate like crazy... then a energy sourounds the FC... and it continues to spread...

*Time Stops........*

Sajin: What just happened?

Ivy: did... I just do that?

Sajin looks around and notices... that him and the avengers are unaffected...

Scene goes to abel who notices that aiyanah and keiichi have stopped moving...

Abel: whats going on?

Scene goes to LB who contacts Sajin...

LB: So... has time stopped?

Sajin: So you had a hand in this?

LB: Sadly... It wasnt me... Was someone else... but I got to give that person credit... seemed to have known you quite well... in knowing you would hand over that item to her... Now... while time is still stopped... take Ivy... and If theirs any Modhunters there... Deliver them to our base... Thats an order...

Sajin: Alright... but I'll make you a deal... Ill give you the key... and I'll get Ivy... is that a deal?

LB:... Sure...

Sajin: alright get the other avengers... find the modhunters and take them with you... leave these people here... Now Ivy... will you go with us?

Ivy looks at sphyer...

Ivy: Im sorry... But I must know...

Scene changes to Blaze confronting Tsubaki...

*DayPhase begins..

Gooba[Goob converter]-Legend was lynched...
Gaia[Sub-Fanservice]-Hammer was killed by the bomb WAD[IVE CHANGED]-Immortal King was killed by the bomb
Spy Smasher[Rep-Seals]-Tribulation was killed by the bomb
Some fodder role died by the bomb
Homestuck-[Jack Noir of the end]-Raven Rider was killed by the bomb
Abel used his 1 shot ability. Time tells no lies... its simple. It negates this phases actions but... works different then others... You see with time tells no lies... People must look for clues in the write ups... If you can find a clue... and I mean any clue... you will be rewarded with a extra ability that can range from anything really... even retconning this game... more on time tells no lies ability later... *


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 31, 2011)

Haha lol and i was secretly suspecting both fokers and trib to be mafia. The bomb was awesome 

Brb looking for clues.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 31, 2011)

a funny right up indeed. can't find shit for clues tried your more Yoda-esque sentences for clues hoping that choppy sentence structure hid clues. will try tomorrow. Too tired; spent 3 hours @ the gym and then played rec hockey.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 31, 2011)

Is the fox mask with purple eyes a clue?


----------



## Aries (Oct 31, 2011)

Clues can be from anything. Even pre retcon game. So people can help each other out this game... So maybe... Just maybe... Their will be a disscussion in this game of something.... So time tells no lies will be a hax ability when I finish writing the ability down


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2011)

*The End Of The Odd Phase*​*Vasto Gaiden: Rage into My Inferno*​








​
Before Blaze confronts Tsubaki... The scene changes to Vasto meditating...

Gumby: What are you doing?

Vasto: None of your buisness... Just do as you are told... and continue to mark the Signs in this Cell...

Gumby:... Alright...

Vasto thinks...

Vasto: To Control Rage... Isnt that what you dreamed of accomplishing senpai?

Flashback happens... 1 year ago from the current storyline... Scene Goes to The FC of Ragers... Ragers gonna Rage... a land where only rage was allowed...

The Scene goes to Vasto waiting for someone in the mountains...

Vasto: Whats taking him so long?

Just then...

???: Yo Vasto!

Vasto: What took you so long Hiruzen senpai?

Hiruzen: Hey... I was a little busy thats it... Now what was it we would do here?

Vasto: Your supposed to be teaching me how to use my rage! dont you remember?

Hiruzen: Oh yeah... Forgot...

Vasto: Forgot? how did you forget? Ive been telling you for weeks to train me...

Hiruzen: Why would you want to use your rage Vasto? Raging may make you powerful... But do you really need it? I mean... Come on... Raging isnt awesome... its a curse... Nothing good will come out of it... Now If you wanted to control your anger... I could try to help... but you have yet to become a true rager have you? Why the interest in it anyways?

Vasto: I feel like a outcast Hiruzen... Every one in my class seems to have become a Rager... except me... To Become a Rager... allows you to see into the future Correct? 

Hiruzen: Yes... and allows for more power aswell... with Rage... your power has no limits...

Vasto: I want to know... Everyone says multiple visions will occur to you when you finally become a Rager... Besides... arent you interested in the Meeting between the corps member and our counslers? What if they betray us? like the vision had told us... a long time ago?

Hiruzen: That Vision was a long time ago... as you can see... It hasnt happened... maybe that vision was wrong... Besides Vasto... being part of the in crowd is no reason to become a rager.... to tell you the truth Vasto... I envy you for not being like me... You can still make it... We worship RageBeard like a GOD! sure he gave us this power... but then again... was it worth it? We are nothing more then a Escape route out to it... Only the strongest Rager will become his vessel... Everyone is so concerned of the power he brings... and will do anything to get it... even become a pawn to him... We are hated from all over the Sectors you know that?

Vasto: yes...

Hiruzen: Its because of Him... Anyways I want to live in a world where Ragers could co exist with others... that... would be wonderful... I wish... I could control this Rage inside me... but you can... do you understand Vasto?

Vasto: Yes...

Hiruzen: Good... lets continue or training!

It wasnt long before the Training ending and we returned back home... Hiruzen turned on the TV to catch the announcement...

Hiruzen: well what do you know its Live... Seems like we didnt miss much...

Vasto: We should have continued training...

Hiruzen: Maybe another time Vasto...

Vasto: I see... just saying... you could have still known about what happened here... you know... like waiting until tomorrow...

Hiruzen: Yeah... yeah . stay quiet and let me watch this...

Vasto: Fine... Ill be outside then...

Vasto goes outside and looks up in the sky...

Vasto: Controlling Rage... Is that even possible?...If they Skys the limit... then I will break that limit... isnt that what you told me Hiruzen?... Can their be a way for such a thing?...

"Your rage will be the one that pierces the Heavens themselves"

Vasto: Who said that?

I should have known... that voice meant more... But I didnt... I... Didnt.. I Ignored it because I thought I was imagining it...

Hiruzen: Hey Vasto get over here!

Vasto gets in the house

Vasto: what is it?

Hiruzen: You heard it? there will be a peace treaty! Isnt that awesome!

I didnt want to tell Hiruzen what I actually felt... I had a gut feelin... that it was a set up... but I didnt want to down Hiruzen... He really wanted this to happen... So I stayed quiet...

Vasto: Yes it is...

Just Like I had thought... In a week for the signing treaty... Something happened... We were set up... They called it Self Defence... but the truth is... It was nothing more then... a Ban...A Corps member banned a Kid... what kind of shit is that?... Self Defense? what a load of bullshit... a War happened... The Corps had betrayed us... a War that would last 2 weeks...

It wasnt a War... it was a Raging Massacre...



The Only people left were me and my bro Hiruzen... We had escaped with our lifes... But knew we would be hunted down like dogs...

Vasto: Damn it... Why... TELL ME WHY THE FUCK ARENT WE FIGHTING!!! our kin are getting massacred... and we are hiding... 

Hiruzen: And what are you planning on doing Vasto? You arent a Rager yet... I know this pisses you off... It pisses me off... but theirs nothing we can do... All we can do is wait... and hope that we make it out alive...

Vasto: But what if they find us? what are we going to do then?

Hiruzen: I'll take care of us Vasto... Dont worry to much about it... IM quite the Rager... I doubt Ill be taken care off... and leave you here alone... we are bros. Remember that... I will protect you... I can never get banned... Remember...

I truly believed... that nothing would happen... that we would escape... and it happened... I did escape with my life... but Hiruzen...  He was a fool... He went out and faced the enemy head on... without my help... He was banned after a intense battle with those Corps member... At the time I didnt know why he did it... But now...

Scene goes to Vasto waking up

Vasto: Damn it... Hiruzen knocked me down... where did he go?

Scene goes to Vasto patrolling the place... until he spots a body...[also to make this scene more tragic... it is raining... and this song is playing...]









​
Vasto comes closer to the body...

Vasto: Why Hiruzen... Why did you have to leave me?Its not fair...

Tears run through Vastos eyes... 

​
Vasto: Oh God NO!... What did to you Hiruzen?... You were my bro... you were everything to me... EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This isnt fair... Hiruzen...

Vasto grabs his head to hug it...

Vasto: HIRUZEN!!! HIRUZENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vasto lets go and lets out a scream... Like no other!

Vasto: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Vasto clenches his fist so hard that it starts to bleed...[On a Side Note...who thinks a CRAWLING IN MY SKIN Song would have fit this situation better then the song I chose? ] Anyways Vastos eyes now start to glow... and there Vasto starts seeing visions of everything of whats to come... Finally... Vasto had became a rager...

Vasto gets on his knees and hits the ground destroying  it... Vastos rage was so powerful it created a big bang in the 2nd wall which made a verse... that is known as... [The First Platinum Invitational Cup: AKA Mafia FC Shenanigans verse...] 

Scene changes to Vasto walking through the remains of his home...

Vasto: What... WHAT THE HELL DO THIS VISIONS MEAN? Damn it... this rage... It hurts... I cant stop it.... Is this what you warned me about hiruzen... No... I must embrace this!!! I must...

Just then a woman appears before Vasto...

???: Poor Child... I cant bear to see this...

Just then the woman places her hand over Vasto...

???: Dont rage... it will only destroy you...

Just then Vasto calms down a bit...

Vasto: How did you?... wait... who are you?

???: I can see... your path is filled with nothing more then bloodshed... I will help you... after all... wouldnt Hiruzen want that?

Vasto: This is a gift... I can use this to destroy the corps... I dont...

Just then vastos head starts to hurt again...

???: You cant handle the rage... it will only destroy you... you need a better control of it... I can help you...

Vasto: Help me then...

???: I will... the moment you finally understand...

Vasto: Understand what?...

???: Your visions... When you can find meaning to them... Meet me in the Tree of Might... a secret Location... I will liberate you off this curse... Thats if you take it... You can take your time... I'll be waiting for you... Everything will become clear...

The Woman disapeared... she was beautiful... but I had no place to go... I wanted revenge... Maybe it was because of that... I was found by that Scum... T-Pein... He saved me... He hated the Corps too... he helped me control my rage... and I had to do was be his protector with my rage... He would cut me lose on people... controlling my rage with a device he created... I used that... to my advantage... The more I raged... the more battles I went through... The More Stronger I got... Soon I started targetting corps members... left and right... Soon I was dubbed by people... The Legendary Super Rager...

...


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2011)

T-Pein had decided to get revenge on Platinum... T-Pein had been Gigs "accomplice"... T-Pein had decided to get rid of the Second Dark Hero before he could awaken his potential out of revenge to Zetta... who had kicked him out of the Sector O... T-Pein went to platinum looking for some "help"... Platinum was in a party with some corps members...

T-Pein: So are you... the Prince of Hope?

Platinum: Yes why?

April: Who is platinum talking too?

Mio: I dont know... He just appeared...

Sphyer: ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Aiyanah: This is quite the party...

T-Pein: I need your help... I hear your the best out of all these rookies... I hear that the Legendary Super Rager has been attacking a certain place... I wonder... Prince... will you dare to challenge him? If not... I can find someone else...

Platinum: Im not scared of anything... I can handle him... Where is he?

T-Pein: Interesting... Follow me...

Platinum: Very well...

Aiyanah: Wheres platinum going?...

April: Follow him...

Mio: What about CR? Are we going to leave him?

April: ... He'll catch up... lets go...

Since this is obviously a broly expy of a write up now... Lets get to the good parts and summurize what happens... CR comes back to the party... Realizes everyones gone... CR had placed a tracker on April after a certain incident where he failed to protect her... anyways he heads to their location... Meanwhile T-Pein takes them to a FC of theirs called the Immortals... Their they meet Vasto... he has something in his head.... and arms and neck... Vasto is calm...

Platinum: Whos that?

T-Pein: He will be helping you find the Legendary Rager...

Platinum: I see... 

April: Wait Platinum... dont you find it wierd that this stranger asked for your help? 

Platinum: Lets go Vasto...

Platinum leaves...

April: Why is Platinum and CR not acting right?

Mio:... I guess you dont know do you?

April: Know what?

Aiyanah: Mio dont...

Mio: Alright...

Aiyanah: Anyways... I say we check this place out a bit...

April:.... Alright...

So then... In a shocking twist... Its revealed this FC has been enslaved by Vasto and T-Pein... CR appears... T-Pein appears after CR does... and asks them to sleep for the night... As they get back... Platinum and Vasto do aswell... Vasto sees CR... and remembers the visions hes had...

Vasto: Its... you...

time passes on... and as people are sleeping... Vasto appears out of nowhere to attack CR... CR Dodges...

CR: Whats up with you?

Vasto: Im Making this PLACE A BETTER WORLD!!!!

Vasto keeps on attacking CR... 

CR: Damn it... I dont want to fight you...

Vasto: I dont care...

Vasto is then stopped by T-Pein who uses his device to control him...

CR thinks...

CR: His energy was increasing... the more he got angry... Is he?

T-Pein: do not mind vasto... He just let his emotions go... hes clearly not a rager... at all...

The Next day... Vasto and Platinum are walking...

CR: Platinum there you are?

Platinum: how did you get here?

CR: Luck... anyways... I got to tell you something...

T-Pein thinks...

T-Pein: Please... dont figure it out... Dont figure it out...

CR: Vasto is the legendary Rager!

T-Pein: Damn it... 

Platinum: what?...

Vasto: CR... CR! I wont let you ruin this World!

Vasto starts powering up...

Platinum: Enough of this!!!

Platinum attacks vasto to no effect...

T-Pein: I cant control His rage anymore... What visions did he see... to instantly want to ban this CR?...

Vasto hears a noise...

Let me Free!!! NOW!!!

Vasto starts to scream... and he releases some power of RageBeard... which consumes him... and transforms him into a Broly Expy...

Platinum: Hes the one... the one of legend... the legendary super Rager...

April,Mio and Aiyanah appear

Vasto: Banning Corps members... I do it for revenge... but you... yes you CR! Ill be doing it for the good of this world... Your my first victim...

April:....

CR: What?...

Vasto begins his attack. and CR and Co move out the way...

T-Pein: It seems... like you understand Platinum... Say it with me... THE LEGENDARY SUPER RAGER... A raging machine... he wont stop... cant stop... Hes free from my control... Though I hate that... It wont matter... I hated Zetta with all my might... He banned me from all my wanking... he couldnt see... Pein was 6 omnipotents... poor fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I dedicated my life in taking him down... and the Corps for denying it aswell... DENYING MY GREATNESS... you will now have to witness what We had to endure... Watch closely platinum... its rare to see a massacre...

Vasto: Im going to destroy this fc!

CR: No you wont...

Vasto: Tell me CR... which person do you care for more in your group?

CR: Hey get out of the...

Vasto appears before CR and kicks him through a mountain... Aiyanah,Mio and April attack Vasto but he blocks their attacks and sends them flying all... The battle then goes into some abadoned buildings... Where Vasto proceeds to own everyone with his powers... April and Aiyanah are double Clothelined through Buildings... Mio is then punched through a building then negged... CR gets back up... and sees Mio is the first to fall

CR: Mio...

Vasto appears before CR and kicks him through the gut which sends him flying... then negs CR... Aiyanah trys to attack Vasto but it doesnt affect him. and he double negs Aiyanah... April appears. but Vasto grabs her head and headbutts her and then slams her through the floor before flying in the air...

CR: KA ME HA ME...

Vasto turns around...

CR: NEG!!!!

CR attacks Vasto but to no effect...

Vasto: Is that it?

Vasto then throws a Neg at CR which damages CR alot...

Vasto: That was easy... Now... who to eliminate first... unless... what do you say CR? still up for another Round? Ha... HAHAHAHA Ill start with Aiyanah...

Vasto trys neggin Aiyanah but is stopped by someone...

Vasto: Huh?

Sphyer: ZZZZZZZZZZZ.... guess I made it in time... 

Sphyer lends them some Senzu Reps to heal up... and the battle continues... With Vasto still giving them a beatdown... SO yes... they get offpaneled then...Platinum having had enough of this decides to make a move...

Platinum: There just grunts facing a entire army... I AM THE PRINCE OF HOPE! I shall beat you Down Vasto!

Platinum heads towards the battle with Vasto. and lends Vasto a good shots... but to no affect... 

Platinum: Shit...

Vasto appears before Platinum but Aiyanah gets in the way and takes the uppercut for him... Platinum then gets a beatdown... Then... CR appears... and asks everyone to lend them their strength...

CR: Damn it... I have to beg for power... to beat this guy... I hate... that Im weak... DAMN It!!!

Then CR gets a powerup... and well you already know since it was in a previous write up so... Scene skips towards the end... Where Vasto has been negged...

CR: We did it.... We... Won...

CR collapses... The Next day... all 6 of them are promoted for facing Vasto... Vastos body was never found in that battle... with People guessing he escaped somehow...

Scene changes to Vasto waking up...

T-Pein: Seems like your awake... 

Vasto: Seems like I lost?

T-pein: Yes... but you survived... you still can become strong... you just need a little bit more of...

Vasto: No... I dont want to rage no more... Im no longer under your control T-pein... Your in mines...

T-Pein: What...

Vasto gets up...

Vasto: I no longer need your services... I was just a tool to you... but no more... I will live my own life.... I appreciate you helping me get a purpose... but alas... I dont need rage anymore... As I got hit with that neg fist by CR... I started seeing lots of visions... it all started making sense to me in a way... I will take this curse off... At any costs... Including... 

Flashback ends...

Vasto: Including using the taboo...

Scene Changes to Blaze and tsubaki...

Blaze: Are you Tsubaki?

Tsubaki: Yeah why?

Blaze: Good... Ive come to take justice into my own hands...

Mystic and Belphgoob spot Blaze and Tsubaki...

Mystic: Isnt that Blaze? 

Belegoob: Yeah... lets go congradulate him for becoming a scum hunter...

Mystic: Yeah lets go...

Just then Blaze attacks Tsubaki with a neg...

Next write up... will be WADs IVE CHANGED GAIDEN... then Avengers gaiden... before concluding with Sajin gaiden or ModHunters gaiden


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2011)

dude wtf i didnt even start reading the last write up. 

Damn I got work to do today.


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2011)

phase hasnt ended. End of the odd and even phases are for gaidens


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2011)

Getting an actual dayphase PM ?


----------



## Aries (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes... Forgot to pm people. So did it now... So the phase starts now


----------



## illmatic (Nov 1, 2011)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 1, 2011)

any chance for another bomb?


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 1, 2011)

so hard to find suspects, so random wagon ftw? may my gut lynch save town once again. as for clues can't find anything. are xerces and mio still playing this they haven't posted in a while.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 1, 2011)

don't we have a back-up vigilante or something? something needs to happen  

inb4 scarmask kills me. 

*[vote lynch mio]* 

this is as random as it can get.


----------



## Blaze (Nov 1, 2011)

If we do that then Mio x LB pairing will have no chance.

@gumby-Seems Xerxes  is still in the game as well.

Someone activate another bomb.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm concerned for this game as well... Plenty oif write ups...not so many posts :S

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*

perhaps she is Mafia laying low


----------



## Blaze (Nov 1, 2011)

We should have modkills right now so we can focus on the active that would save us from losing our sanity.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 1, 2011)

^Agreed Blaze


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2011)

yeah CR pull out the mod kills bro. 
*[Vote Lynch Mio]*

Busy studying for a music test :0) btw


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 1, 2011)

i feel there are scum about


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2011)

Watch like mafia outnumber town if he modkills. I'll rage :/


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 1, 2011)

i'd eat them up, regurgitate them, cook them, then feed them to the dogs.


----------



## Blaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Fuck it
*[Vote Lynch Mio]*

Time to sleep.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 1, 2011)

*[vote lynch mio] *
I take Mio's silence as a admission of guilt


----------



## Juri (Nov 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## Aries (Nov 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



to be honest...looking back... This game isnt how I thought it would go... I was planning on making this so called announcement  in the Mafia Awards part 2... But I think its better to say it now before the announcement kills the mood of the award show... So... Lets begin... Ive been feelin stressed for a while now. RL probs once again getting me... The reason this game was started... and the reason I came back to hosting was because the sad truth is that I Might not be here in a few more months... Ive always known we would move. but lately its been getting breathed down my neck along with some RL probs... I dislike stress... I really do since i dont how to handle the situation. So I end up letting small things start bother me so I end up releasing that stress on a person... For that I apologize.





*Spoiler*: __ 



But truth is. Even though their is a possibility I might not move... I will still be packing up for my exit out of this place. Its been a nice ride. Ive accomplished everything I wanted to do here and more.I know this sort of announcement should be saved until my farewell here... but who knows I might visit from time to time. but the truth is Ive had a habbit in life of starting things and never finishing... or never taking it to the end... From games,to friendships, relationships to even my goal to finally beat my brother... I want to end my storyline I started a long time ago... but the truth is... If I do leave will I be able to finish the trilogy? will be terrible if I didnt... I really wish that I end this trilogy before the decision is made...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways Im disapointed at how this game turned out... This game started off strong... then it just went downhill from there... I put lots of effort of making this game unique through its roles and storyline being more or less a coming of age story... hell this game is basically story centric... For the first time in a while I literally put effort in making roles and not copy/paste them from previous games. and yet... They arent even used at their potiential... Its a shame... it really is... theirs so much inactives in this game that if they were in other games they would be modkilled atleast 3 times for such inactifagging... yet since Im not a strict mod I didnt do it since I wanted them to play... but alas it didnt happen... Its funny... I had people quit the game and people no show the game. This game had so much potiential to be grand... yet it was botched by no shows and no effort what so ever from some people. you dont need clues to find scums to be honest.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Their behavior is all thats needed... their silence is all thats needed... to be able to find Scums. you go out there to find them. you question the people. based on their actions or words.and if they mess up. you try lynching them. hell it doesnt even matter if their scum or not. atleast you will be putting effort in the game. Thats what it means to be in a mafia game. Cooperation with a fellow player... this game has few to none. Its a shame. If only people knew how much this trilogy meant to me and how I decided to spend my last few months into making a game for you guys to enjoy and be entertained one more time by me before I take a leave from here... 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Also I remember being exiting for this game. I had lots of people coming back from mafia games retirement just for this game... Just to give their farewell to one of the greatest TrollMod... I was touched...now look where we are... the People who joined for the grand farewell are either banned,inactive,no showed or dead from this game... Its funny how I would go hell and back for my comrades and nakama. and if they were in my position hell in need of help or whatever. I would be the first to help them out in a heartbeat ... Its just a shame those nakama,comrades and friends wont do the same for me. its just like platinum told me a long time ago.ah... the irony...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Platinum:
It's like that whole vista snaffu all over again isn't it Trollbeard ?

ChaosReaper:
yeah its like the whole squardo incident except with more people this time... I am disapoint my nakamas.....

Platinum:
You have been too leninent to your nakama.
You should instruct them in the ways of obidence.
Otherwise you can never defeat erinon...

ChaosReaper:
that is where our philosphies differ Platinheim. trust is the key here... to have a nakama means you need exquvalent exchange. ill go through hell and back to save a nakama... all in return is for my nakama to show their loyalties and if I was in their predictment they would try helping out like I would to them... i am loyal to the cause... now the problem is are my nakama the same?

Platinum 
I do have trust, but trust must first be instilled in one's own heart before you can instill it in others. That's why the people rally around my banner of hope...
Your nakama are too rowdy, while you would go to hell and back for them they may not feel the same. In that way you must instruct them in the values you hold dear, mold them if you will.

ChaosReaper:
your banner of hope is just a lie. but yeah i understand... we call those who are not loyal to the cause a Ragebeard pirate... theirs one in every place... the moment they accepted trollbeard was the moment they decided to be part of the trollbeard pirates and must know philosphy. we are the trollbeard pirates. and all is the trollbeard pirates. you wont get it since your no trollbeard pirate but that is the philosphy we go by... If you fail to understand it you werent a true nakama... and just another ragebeard. Once you accept the trollbeard pirates you must have loyalty and trust for the cause... i intrust people with my loyalty once they join... That is something the richest person cant buy... someones trust... you only get 1 of those...

Platinum:
I understand well your nakama beliefs.
But you run with a band of thieves and scoundrels, such people can never be true comrades.
In the mafia fleet we are all men of honor bound together by our chivalrous oathes of hope and loyalty. That is why we will win.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways I wont judge those people. Nor will I bother to force them to play. Not my style. anyways irragardless of what I just said. I am proud of those few who are still trying to play the game. I wont ragequit hosting/NF or whatever for a idiotic reason. ala a girl not showing feelins and emotions for me, Someone not bothering to respond back, Getting tired of people not appreciating something, Leaving because of fictionial character got owned...................... or people not liking a envy consplay... anyways back to what I was saying... I have some goals to accomplish before I take my leave here. and hope I can do them before the time comes... Thats give you guys a entertaining game and finish my storyline. get 2 females to be more happy and smile more and finally to go out in a bang... Who knows. Maybe Ill troll the Mods... Anyways those 2 females probably wont need me to make them smile more so that might be crossed out so just 2 more things before my grand troll...




anyways thats enough feelins and emotions... and vintage CR... Im still dealing with something. so probably wont have time for a while. But I will end the phase tomorrow... So continue doing what your doing.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch Mio]*


----------



## Magic (Nov 2, 2011)

CR what do you do for a living? 

you are interesting....to say the least bro.

but yeah the activity level has died in this game a lot, I agree. :<
I suggest you make the next game smaller.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2011)

It was a fun ride...while it lasted.


----------



## Aries (Nov 2, 2011)

seems not much has happened. got back so guess Ill make a dayphase neg now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2011)

Just continue the story part and the hell with the game CR.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mio]*

I almost forgot about this game, sorry guys


----------



## Chibason (Nov 2, 2011)

There is still hope here, we just gotta pick up the activity folks. 

Mio is on the chopping block, so it would be nice if she'd come in and share her thoughts.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 2, 2011)

Aww man...CR bro, I apologize on behalf of everyone for the inactivity. It's obvious that you put a lot into it, especially with the grand stories. 

But, don't give up yet. Keep it going. Modkill a few of the super inactives, and we'll go from there.


----------



## Aries (Nov 2, 2011)

*DayPhase Neg*

*"Blurry Prep Time... Doom"...*









​
The scene Goes to Mystic and Belphgoob running towards Blaze...

Mystic: Blaze what the hell are you doing?

Blaze looks around...

Mystic and Belphgoob appear and only find the remains of Tsubaki sama clothes...

Belphgoob: Blaze... Why... Did you do it? Why did you neg tsubaki...

Blaze: This doesnt concern you hope bros

Mystic: You just destroyed a fellow Corps member Blaze... HAve you gone rogue? What the fuck is going on? Why is it that we got urgent news of a attack?

Blaze: I have no reason to answer you... you are below me in rank...

Mystic: we will tell the corps of this Blaze...

Blaze: like people would believe you over me...

Mystic punches Blaze...

Mystic: You bastard... So The corps are all about hierarchy... Does that also explain the reason to be a jerk to a comrade Blaze??? I know your hiding something... Your not the kind of person to just attack someone... What happened!

Blaze: Im sorry...

Blaze disapears...

Mystic: Bastard...

Belphgoob: Maybe Marcos knows why... We got sidetracked bro... lets finish taking the shortcut back to the FC...

Mystic: Right..

They leave and from far away DJ Dcruffy is seen watching over them...

Scene Changes back to the Avengers leaving the Mafia FC in a orb like ship...

Xerces: So how long do you think before we get back?

Gig: Might take atleast a hour for us to get back to our headquarters... still How long will these time restraints hold?

The Modhunters are seen frozen...

Awesome: Will be a disaster if they woke up now... We need to drag them back to LB for some reason...

Sajin: It will hold... Ivy I am impressed... you are using your powers quite well... back then they were quite unstable... Its quite something... Ivy do you think you can hold these Modhunters in that timestop for long?

Ivy: Ill try...

Gig thinks...

Gig: Her powers are quite something... Its almost like witnessing a "GOD"... but how...

Gig notices that Ivys shirt is glowing and notices a Key symbol...

Gig: So thats how... She has the Key... So I guess the legend of its power were very accurate... With that power with her I really Doubt we would have been able to capture her if we wanted... Her kindness is the only thing Holding back reaching that full potiential for the key... Even then She took down WAD without effort... It is quite something...

WAD thinks...

WAD: I underestimated her... If only... I used my "full power"... Maybe...

Sajin: If I was you guys I would stop thinking... Ivy can read minds...

Ivy thinks...

Ivy: Sajin... What kind of people is he hanging out with? Just by looking into their heads I can tell these people are not nice... They all look at me like a item... I dont need my abilities to tell that these people want to use me for their own selfish reasons... but my heart tells me... I can trust sajin... I know he has a plan for this... but what is it?...

Gig: Im impressed Princess... You transported the Modhunters here... but counting them... it seems you missed 2...

Ivy: One of the ModHunters was stopped by something from getting transported...

Gig: I see... Must have been Platinum to have stopped it... Seems like he freed himself from the time stop... or it wore off... Disapointed I couldnt finish my battle with him... what about the other?

Ivy: I couldnt transport him... Something stopped me from transporting him

Gig: I see...

Gig thinks...

Gig: So theirs some limitations... or better yet... she has yet to master it... Interesting... Still 2 of these Modhunters have been destroyed... their no use to us... but... I can use their body parts to make myself a new armor...

Sajin: Whats the matter Ivy?

Ivy: huh?... nothing...

Ivy cant help but remember Sphyers look when she left... a look of disapointment... and hurt... Ivy whispers... Im sorry... then Ivy looks outside and sees Abel... She smiles for him as they pass him

Abel: Was that Ivy? Whats happening?...Damn it whats going on? Why arent Aiyanah and Keiichi moving?... did ivy do this?

Scene goes to Sphyer...

Sphyer: Their gone... She decided to leave...

Mist Puppet: Maybe they captured her...

Sphyer: no... She chose to leave... I failed to protect her...

Mist Puppet:... It alright Sphyer... Its not your fault

Sphyer: Yes... it was...

Sphyer walks away...

Scene Changes to Rofl...

Rofl: The Modhunters are gone? What happened?...

Just then a Transmission is heard...

Nois: Urgent news my fellow Corps members... Ive just heard from Mist puppet... Ivy has been captured by the avengers...

Rofl thinks...

Rofl: Somethings wrong here... The Modhunters and the avengers here... The Modhunters being released... all of this isnt adding up... Unless... I doubt this would be a random day to attack... Ivy was getting transfered out here in this day is something only a rare few knew about... I have a feeling... their is a traitor here... Someone whos pulling the strings...


----------



## Aries (Nov 2, 2011)

Scene Changes towards the avengers entering LBs base...

LB: Welcome back Avengers... my oh my... you did a super job at accomplishing our goal... at getting the princess and you even got the Modhunters... well some of them... Interesting to say the least... Now its time to...

Sajin: Wait right there LB... My job is completed... I no longer have a purpose in these avengers... I got what I wanted... So I'll make you a deal...

LB: A deal? my arent you the brave one... your working for me... Remember? Ive promised you usage of the key aswell... isnt that enough? or maybe you want more?

Sajin: No... the avengers were all united for a purpose... to avenge what destiny had wronged us... either it was because of tainted Love... because of a False utopia, The Curse of anger, The feel of adventure, A Real Change... or whatever Cubeys back story is... you guys wanted the key to avenge that... Me... I dont need the key... all I want is Ivy... I could care less for the key... So I'll make you this deal... Ill give you the key... and exchange I'll get ivy... do we have a deal?

LB: I see... your quite the romantic sajin... you dont want more power... you want her... My... that reminds me of a certain person... That didnt care for power... just the love of his loved one... Dont you agree Xerces Kun?

Xerces: For the last time... IM NOT IN LOVE WITH YOU LB!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sure I think about you at a daily basis... and loved the way you smiled... Loved the way we talked to each... and hit on each other everytime we talked... That doesnt mean Im in love...

Cubey: yes it does...

Xerces: Shut up Cubey...

Sajin: So is it a deal or no?

LB: Very well... Since im a sucker for romantic cliche stories... but... Ivy will stay here... Once the plan is over... you can keep Ivy...

Sajin thinks...

Sajin: Damn it... I was trying to just leave with Ivy here...

Sajin: alright... but... I want you to give me one of your bases... Not like your going to use them...

LB: Fine then... Deal... Xerces kun and you Cubey... please escort our dearest princess to our room...

Cubey: So much Feelins and emotions!!!

Xerces: i miss vasto...

Cubey: Its alright senpai... Maybe Sajin X Ivy might become the OTP and Xerces X LB will be a forgotten memory...

Xerces: Sigh... lets just go...

Xerces looks and Cubey has a Xerces X LB shirt...

Xerces: Where the fuck did you get that shirt?

Cubey: I just made it... I already have more done... Im planning on selling them to the sectors... smart buisness right senpai?

Xerces: CUBEY!!!!!!! Im going to neg you

Xerces chases Cubey

LB: Nevermind... Awesome you and WAD go take Ivy to her room...

Sajin: its alright Ivy... I'll visit you in a while...

Gig: what do you want to do with these Modhunters?

LB: I want you to hack them while their down... and take control of them... they shall become our new team mates... by force...

Gig thinks...

Gig: Excellent... I cant believe it will be easier then I thought... I can use this to my advantage... I'll use these Modhunters for my own purposes... get the key and then Take over... All I need... is a little Prep time...

Gig: alright...

Gig takes the Modhunters bodies with him...

LB: Tell me Sajin... Why do you want a base?...

sajin: Simple... I want to e-marry Ivy in one...

Lb smiles...

LB: Interesting... If your looking for a base... I got one in mind to use...

Scene Changes to the Mafia FC where its announced that Ivy had left on her own free will...

Judas: I should have figured that that thing would betray us... once sajin came back... Her memory wasnt yet wiped out it seems...

Stan Lee: Its not her fault... Shes still confused... her past is a mystery to her... she justs wants her past to be revealed... I think she thinks that maybe she can find out her past with Sajin...

Judas: She has no past... shes just a weapon... remember that stan... Since Ive been given authority of this place... I want everyone to just ignore this... Sphyer you failed to protect her... 

Sphyer: Ill try to find her...

Judas: Your not going anywhere Sphyer... you failed your mission... go back to sleeping since this mission is no longer yours... Homestuck will be given this mission instead... He is a fine example of what a Corps member should be... No doubt he will find her... and drag her back... Aslong as ivys out... the danger she represents is grand... They couldnt have gotten that far... But thats enough for now... Leave sphyer...

Sphyer: Yes sir...

Sphyer leaves...

Stan Lee: Dont you think you were a bit harsh to him? He really did care for her... and your denying him the chance to confront her... and get her back...

Judas: Their is no feelins and emotions in the frontline Stan... thats why this corps is weak... Sajin also had feelins for ivy... and look what happened to him? He tried to kidnap Ivy... and betrayed the corps... We had to shut Ivy down for a while thanks to him... Homestuck will find Ivy... and bring her in...

Scene changes towards Abel,Keiichi and Aiyanah...

Aiyanah: I hear that Mystic and belphgoob will be making their return here in just a few more hours... want to go visit them?

Abel: Yeah... I would like to see them again...

Keiichi: What about Ivy? arent you guys worried about her?

aiyanah: We are... but didnt you hear the announcement? We were instructed not to intefere... Homestuck has it under control... though I wonder how Sphyer is feelin?

Keiichi: what we should do is ignore what that ignorant prick judas said. and help sphyer find her...

Abel: I agree... We need to go help her out... where ever she is... I hope that shes save...

Just then Platinum appears...

Platinum: Hey there guys... not to be rude and get involved in this nice convo but... I need something for a bit

Aiyanah: and whats that platinum?

Platinum: Keiichi... I want you...

abel: What?

Platinum: Let me finish... I want you to come out with me for a while Keiichi... I need to talk to you about something... Do you understand?

Keiichi:... Right...

Keiichi leaves with Platinum...

Abel: Whats that all about...

Aiyanah: I guess I have to tell you... Since this will concern you Abel... but... Keiichi isnt what you think she is...

Abel: Huh? whys that?

Aiyanah: Shes actually a double agent from the Corps members to keep a eye on CR... I guess its best to tell you the reason why CR has the reputation he does...

Scene Changes to ScarMask in a graveyard looking at a tombstone...

ScarMask: Loyal to the cause... I miss you... but... that day was the day I was reborn once again...

ScarMask attacked James [the role] but failed to kill him since well hes a scumproof


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2011)

Epic story...story was epic.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah was sweet, is day phase over?


----------



## Chibason (Nov 3, 2011)

No I believe that was a Dayphase Update.


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2011)

Sajin x Ivy is moe


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2011)

Sajin's furry love runs deep .


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 3, 2011)

perhaps ivy is a crook at heart in the end?


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 3, 2011)

scarmask's got nothing on me


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2011)

Riddle me this.

Which of the characters is in quite a hurry to get away from the big bad furry ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Riddle me this.
> 
> Which of the characters is in quite a hurry to get away from the big bad furry ?



Answer? Ivy.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2011)

She mafia, she got's to go.

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2011)

This guy really speaks to me.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2011)

Spambot needs to get the fuck out.


----------



## Gig (Nov 3, 2011)

What an intresting story, I liked the part where Gig plans to take over


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2011)

cr DO A ATTACK OF THE CLONE BOTS ARC >.>

tHIS IS GETTING RIDICULOUS


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 3, 2011)

wtf? spam bot attack.


----------



## Aries (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll be doing another gaiden before the phase ends. And spambot arc? What if I gave you a azn arc Instead?


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2011)

sure azns are cute


----------



## Aries (Nov 3, 2011)

Alright then we will have a majazn buu arc


----------



## Belphegoob (Nov 3, 2011)

I've just been told I'm still alive somehow 

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2011)

Xerces is here to view his gaiden. Post away.


----------



## Aries (Nov 3, 2011)

anyways mio is getting lynched. Tomorrow. I will make the End of the DayPhase/Nightphase...

So for now. Pm me your actions towards me...

*Nightphase begins*


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2011)

*The End Of The DayPhase*​*WAD Gaiden: Change is a bang.......... if you actually mean it...​*








​
The Scene starts off where it left with Scarmask in a graveyard where it is viewing 9 tombstones...

ScarMask: It only brings back memories... Well time to leave... and get on with the show...

Scene changes towards Aiyanah and Abel who is going to tell him about CR's past...

Aiyanah: before I tell you about CR. I have to tell you about how it started off... when people join they are sent to a academy to learn the ways of the corps before they set you out to be a corps member... When CR joined the corps he coincidently did it at the same time platinum,april and Mio did... Maybe it was destiny those 4 ended up being in the same group...

Abel: so those 4 were destined to be in together?

Aiyanah: I do truly believe that... CR was a troublemaker during our academy days who did things for his own entertainment... many people disliked CR for that reason. only few enjoyed his company their. probably because he entertained them... he was everything that many people considered wrong in a Corps member... now look where he is at... one of the grand hosts that the corps had ever seen... its quite funny. many assumed he would fail... he proved them wrong... but back then they didnt... and this takes me to platinum

Abel: wasnt he his rival?

Aiyanah: Correct Abel... Platinum was the complete opposite of CR. calm and patient while CR was impulsive and impatient... it was like the unmoveable force meeting the unmovable object... It was only fate that these 2 would dislike each other...CR wanted nothing to do but try to prove he was better then platinum.and vice versa. their rivarly is quite legendary... but over time. they became friends... but they still had that rivarly... and it was made worse by the fact that... CR and platinum had something in common... they both were in love with the same girl... April..........

Abel: What about Mio? what happened to her?....

Aiyanah: Do you remember when I told you Sector C had a bad rep? Prior to CR becoming the host their... a incident happened... Someone with a mask appeared towards this sector...

Abel thinks...

Abel: Could it be?...

Abel: did that person with a mask have a scar?

Aiyanah: I think so. I dont remember. Mio didnt tell me exactly. She just said a person with a mask appeared. Mio was confronted by that person with a mask a few times... the incident is wierd within itself... even I have a hard time understanding what that person in the mask was doing really... anyways this lead to a group of 9 people. mio was in that group to investigate a strange occurence in sector C.... that was the last we heard of them. We assumed they were banned...

abel thinks

Abel: I see... I have a feelin that person I saw... is the same as that person who attacked the sectors...

Aiyanah: I can only imagine what really transpired there...

Scene changes to ScarMask walking through sector C...

Flashback happens...

Chiba: you... why?....

Chiba is attacked by "scarmask" without the mask

Scene flashes forwards where Bodies are seen on the floor... and from hiding someone appears... the mystery person appears

Remchu: So it was you afterall...

???: So you knew? Im impressed Remchu senpai... since when?

Remchu: From the moment you first joined here... I knew you couldnt be trusted its why I chose to make you my apprentice... to keep a eye on you...

Scene ends there and it goes back to the avengers where Wad and Awesome are taking ivy to her room.

Awesome: well this is quite awkward... it just total silence...

Ivy: I have no reason to talk to you guys at all... I seem to recall you trying to attack me... Even now I know you hold a grudge for beating you...

WAD: Listen princess... that was back then... Ive changed since back then...

Ivy: I dont need to read your mind to tell you your lying... Do me a favor leave me alone...

WAD starts to get angry...

WAD: LOOK I TOLD YOU IVE CHANGED! I mean it... I will change this place for the better... To make change... its by force!

Ivy: no... to make change you must change yourself first before moving on to something else... thats what Sajin once told me...

Awesome: Lets just go WAD...

Ivy makes a door appear and opens it up and heads inside but not before looking back...WAD sees how Ivy looked at him before she closes the door...

WAD thinks...

WAD: Those eyes... those goddamn Eyes...

Flashback happens... a few months prior to the current timeline...

Scene goes to WAD inside a hall sitting thinking

I was Created as a expierement to see If the corps could recreate the power of a Rager... out of all the test subjects... I was the only Survivor to contain the Rage... Maybe because I was born with such a gift I thought I was entitled with the future of the Corps... But that wasnt the case... Though I was half rager... I was a failed expierement... I didnt get the gift like other ragers to see into the future or get visions... But I did get the power to... "Change" the more I raged...

I was right away sent to the Sector F[Fairy tail sector] where I was under the guidance of my teacher T.V[Taurus Versant] the host at the time of that sector... it was because of that connection and my idea that I was better then others that caused others to get irritated by me. I got away with things others would get punished for... All I had to do was say... I "changed" please forgive me I wont do it again. and they forgave me. Though i did change. I kept doing it...because when you change you repeat the same thing you said you wouldnt do....

I felt that i was entitled with the future of Sector F... I didnt bother trying to get better at my skills... I knew once TV stepped out I would be given Sector F and become the Host... Their I would change the place... I let my Rage become me... and over time I had become one of the strongest in that sector based on that gift... But everything changed that day... When T.V was being moved to Sector W as the new Host their...

WAD: Why T.V... Why arent I the new host here? wasnt I entitled to it a long time ago?.............


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2011)

Flash back within a flashback...

T.V: Whats the matter WAD?

WAD: Tell me T.V... Why is that people cant understand my Change? Why is that they cant understand my destiny is to be the host here? Why is that those people look down on me?

T.V: Look WAD. your thinking to much into this Change. You should be yourself... the reason people cant understand you. is because you change your personality to the point its like your bi polar... FYou dont want people to judge you yet you judge others for not being given a gift like you were... for not understanding you... they've given you chances over and over. but you keep shutting them down by saying you've changed and learnt the errors of your ways and then changing back to what you were...

WAD: So? I will become the new host here. and change them to like me more. I'll have this place different... if they cant understand then they will be changed to understand...

TV: Look WAD. you cant change others if you cant change yourself... everyone here in this sector is NAKAMA... dont let your ego get the best of you. and make friends... protect those friends. Anyways I have to tell you something...

WAD: And whats that?

TV: I will be moving to a different sector... Sector W[Webcomics] to become a new host... and...

WAD: So... I will become the new host here? guess its makes sense... I am the strongest in this sector besides you TV.. only I can fill in those shoes...

TV: You maybe the second strongest but you dont have the maturity of others do here... theirs no point of being host if you cant think for your nakama first instead of yourself... Someone else will be the new host... His name will be Sagemaster... hes moving from his sector to this sector. and is bringing a Apprentice with him...

WAD: but... my destiny...

TV: Its alright WAD. I know in time you'll become a host. If you put your mind to it... I know you can... I believe in you... just try and making communication towards others... and in time you will become the new host...

Scene goes forward in time... Sagemaster has arrived and WAD is the first to have a prob with him...

SageMaster: hello... I guess this is my new sector... my name is sagemaster and I will be the new host here...

WAD laughs...

Sagemaster: Whats so funny?

WAD: You are new host? dont make me laugh... you only have on arm... you wont do this place any good... just do us a favor and hand over the place to someone who disserves it... who can actually change this place...

SageMaster: and that will be?...

WAD: Me... How about it?

SageMaster smiles...

SageMaster: alright Ill make you a deal. if you can hit me once. Ill hand over the sector to you...

WAD: and if i lose?

SageMaster: you'll be force to acknowledge me as the host...

WAD: very well...

WAD attacks Sagemaster but sagemaster dodges all of his attacks. Sage notices that WAD is getting stronger. Sage thinks

SageMaster: so he's the expierement... A half rager... Have to stop this before it gets out of hand...

WAD: I WILL CHANGE THIS PLACE!!!

Before can even do anything he is pinned down by Sagemaster...

WAD: I lost...

SageMaster: it's over...

WAD: I refuse to lose...

SageMaster: I have nov interest in continuing this...

WAD looks at sages eyes...

WAD: I hate you sage for denying what's mine... Your just like the others...

Sagemaster:...

WAD: A happy wad is a BETTER WAD... Stop actin so damn cool... Those eyes... Those goddamn eyes... Those eyes piss me off... Those eyes looking down on my change.... I no longer want to look at them...

Sagemaster: ...

WAD: eyes that look at my change without a look at amazement... Eyes that criticize my change I can't stand it...

Sagemaster: WAD... Get over it... You lost. Just because you lost doesn't mean anything... I don't look down on you... But it's obvious you want people to pity you... Me I dont feel that way... Your not the host because.... You aren't willin to make a true change... Don't wait to actually change... Do it now...

Flashback ends

WAD is seen getting up...

WAD: so you finally show up...

Jtg appears...

JtG: WAD stop what your doing... Release this barrier around sector F and let them out... What is it you want?

WAD: it's time for a change... And it's time to make it... You see ever since Sage became host I knew deep down that this place would go to ruin... And I was right... I decided to wait for the right moment to make my move...

JtG: so it seems...

WAD: since sage has been doing such a lousy job lately hosting in this sector I've decided to make sure that only the right person will be given control of this place... Only the strong will be able to lead this place...

JtG: so you are forcing people to battle it out for control here...

WAD: correct the victor will be me. Which is why I haven't stepped into the battle. Im glad we can face off... The rumors are flying left and right who is the strongest here...Tell me something JtG.. Out of everyone who's stronger?

JtG: I suppose sage would be that...

WAD: he's been DQed so just the 2 of us... Listen JtG I'm giving you a compliment here. Fireworks is still not ready for this...

JtG: your a fool if you actually believe that wad...

WAD: then you must feel what change truly is JtG... All of you will find out... Once I beat you...

WAD and JtG battle it out. The battle was equal for a while. Both of them holding back their full strength... Then fireworks and sarun appear in the battle... Distracting JtG who wad attacks destroying his mask...

Fireworks: JTG?

Wad: imagine that... He's not the same JTG... Hes someone else entirely...

JtG: fireworks... I'm sorry.. Didn't want you to see me like this... You guys can handle him

JtG leaves


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2011)

Sarun: well I'm glad... Now I can beat wad down myself... I've been waiting for this moment for a while now... If anyone going to be the host it's going to be me...

Wad attacks fireworks with a neg...

WAD: and so it's finally over... I am the new host...

Sarun: hey have you forgotten about me again have you?

WAD: you can't beat me... Why try fighting a losing battle? Embrace the change...

Sarun: I'll take you down...

Sarun attacks wad. WAD has the advantage of the battle. WAD grabs sarun and starts to hit him repeatedly. Sarun then grabs Wads arm...

Sarun: My turn...

Sarun and Wad start exchanging blows with one another. WAD then kicks Sarun across the room... Fireworks appears from behind WAD and trys to neg him but he barely dodges it...

WAD: That was close... Its a shame really... As you are here trying to battle me... The time is almost up... Inside the Sky is a device that will change this place... Rather I win or not this battle with you 2... in the end I will win in the process...

Fireworks: I see...

Sarun: This is battle isnt over WAD...

Fireworks: It sure isnt... Sarun I want you to fight WAD... and Ill stop the device in the sky...

Sarun: Wait really?

Fireworks: Course... what is this? a shonoen manga? Im lending you the chance to prove yourselve... Beat WAD down. and show him true change... 

WAD: YOUR NOT GOING ANY...

Sarun appears before WAD and punches him in the face sending him flying...

Sarun: Alrght I wanted to do that for a while... I wont let you down Fireworks...

WAD: Youll pay for that...

Sarun: Sure I will... Lets go...

Their battle goes on for a while...WAD is giving Sarun a beatdown... WAD thinks...

WAD: Why doesnt this guy just stay down... Everytime I knock him down he gets back up... WHy doesnt he understand this is how we can survive! how this sector will change... With my leadership...

Sarun trys to attack but Wad grabs him and slams him to the floor... Sarun gets back up

WAD: Why dont you stay down... 

Sarun: Because Im fighting not for my self... but for my nakama...


WAD looks at saruns eyes...

WAD: Not again... you bastard... I hate those eyes... even now you look down on me... 

Sarun: as long as the will of Nakama is strong...

Scene goes towards Fireworks who with the help of the Sector F townies and people destroy the device...

Fireworks: we did it...

Scene goes back...

Sarun: We will never fall... 

WAD: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Wad starts to rage...

WAD: If you wont fall... then I will destroy your believes... from piece to piece!

WAD appears before Sarun and negs him...

WAD: Disapear!!!

WAD trys to neg Sarun again. but he is saved by someone...

???: It seems like I cant leave you for a sec. without getting a beatdown...

Sarun: huh? its you... KBL...

KBL: If someones going to beat sarun its going to be me...

Sarun: Back off KBL. hes my opponent...

KBL: Maybe but so is mines aswell... Look rather we want to admit it our not. Hes dangerous we need to work together to stop him... Hes no longer the WAD you know... hes changed... this time literally...

WAD is seen talking to himself...

WAD: CHange... CHANGe... CHANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will deliver it oh wisdom of change...

KBL: Lets go... the amount of puns is uneasy...

KBL and Sarun double team WAD and give him a run for his money... They both use Dragon neg breath on WAD...from the smoke WAD appears...

WAD: Impressive...

KBL: what the... He survived?

Sarun: Thats not all... Hes... different...

WADs body turns to a hulk like being...

KBL: Its... the power of rage... 

WAD: I always told to keep this away from people... but its a gift that must be shared with people...

KBL: So that explains his bi polar moodswings... hes part rager... so the power of rage wasnt that off...

Sarun: Oh no... WAD dont do it...

WAD: RAGING BLAST!!!

WAD makes a giant rage noise that takes out Sarun and KBL...

WAD: your still not banned... dont worry ill make sure to take you down... all of you... every single one of you down... no longer will i have to see those eyes of pity... NO longer!!!

WAD claps his hands together and energy sorounds his hands...

KBL: Thats... "Hosting Law"... a attack only Hosts know about... its a minature big bang... Its used for the lower walls to make a new "mafia game"... its forbidden to use in these walls... how did WAD know of such a ability? this is bad... That fool doesnt know how to control his power... he will only destroy this place and himself with it... Is that what he wants in his change?

Just then saturday appears...

Saturday: Stop WAD!!! Dont do it!

WAD: ITS TO LATE!!!

a symbol appears around the Sector F section...


WAD: Its all over... I will build this sector from the scratch up... I will become the new host rather people like it or not...

Just then nothing happens...

WAD: What the? 

Saturday: WAD you didnt let me finish... Hosting law only works if you actually change who you are first... your heart knows you havent changed... so the ability didnt take affect... your still the same WAD you were from the beginning... You waisted alot of your energy on a attack that didnt work... funny

WAD: I refuse... to BELIEVE THAT!

Sarun: enough!

Sarun starts to get up...

Sarun: Your change talks have gotten on my nerves... why would you want to change this place? It doesnt need to CHANGE! The only person that needs to change is you... You can never change... yet you lie to yourself and wait for everything to go towards you... You dont disserve this sector... Everyone has given you multiple chances... yet you spit on their kindness because you feel your better then them... What makes me and others before me so powerful is a true change... I will show you what true change is!!! the Power of NAKAMA!!!!

WAD: SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!! SARUN Natsu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sarun starts to power up and attacks WAD with everything and starts to beat WAD down... WAD trys to fight back...

WAD: Why dont you stay down...

Sarun: I wont let you have the sector! This Sector... ITS OUR HOME!!!

WAD: DAMN IT... DAMN IT!!!! ALL... I HATE You and your cockyiness. MAN UP!!!

WAD trys to neg Sarun but the neg is stopped by KBL...

KBL: Now... Sarun... get him...

Sarun proceeds to pummel WAD. punching him for all of his mistakes. so maybe from range 100-500 for starters...

Sarun: Grand Dragon... Tornado...

The attack sends WAD flying out through the Sector F section. destroyin the barrier in the process. freeing Sector F...

Saturday: WAD... was beaten...

Sarun: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh



Scene goes towards WAD making a crater in a different place... just then a person with a Foxmask appears...

FoxMask: Its time... to put together the final piece... for the... Avengers...

Flashback ends... and scene goes to Platinum and Keiichi...

*DayPhase ends*


----------



## God (Nov 5, 2011)

waddap     .


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 5, 2011)

This game still going on?


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 5, 2011)

yes. but it is night phase.


----------



## Aries (Nov 5, 2011)

*The End Of The NightPhase*​*Beauty X Art showdown​*








​
The Scene goes to where it left off...

Platinum and Keiichi are going to talk...

Keiichi: So what is it you want platinum? Do you want to know whats CR is doing? I dont think Hes up to anything to be honest Platinum... I think we made a huge mistake in thinking he was up to something... the rumors are just that rumors... Ive gotten the chance to know CR... so I know their is good in him.... I know he might not show it with his attitude but ive seen it... I think your letting this thing cloud your judgements plat... though he is acting wierd... its probably because he hasnt gotten over... her...

Platinum: I see... but I didnt come for that... this talk is about CR... but its not for you to tell me about him... you see... something happened...

Keiichi: What do you mean?

Platinum: I had placed a tracker on CR to keep tracks on him... but it vanished... CR was attacked by a Modhunter a while ago... So far its hard to determine rather CR was banned or not. but I know the attack destroyed the tracking device and his communicator... so its hard to tell...

Keiichi: he cant be gone... I refuse to believe it...

Platinum: i understand you got close to him... but... its only a guess that perished... But I really doubt he got banned... though he probably was injured bad from the attack... Anyways Ill look more into it... also hows that new kid doing?

Keiichi: pretty good... his potential is pretty big... he probably can be the best corps member the Mafia corps had ever seen... Tell me platinum... why did you refuse the promotion?

Platinum: so you know? Must have been CR I guess... Nothing personal. But I wasnt up to the challenge. though I could have done it if I wanted too. I chose not too. to be with someone I cared for here... I guess CR did it for the same reason I did... for her...

Keiichi: I understand...

Platinum: one of the things I found odd. was that April starting acting wierd during her final moments before her ban... she started talking about everything was making sense... how she didnt know... that everything would go the way it did... how her actions would cause something... She talked about a War... that was near... such a war was part of the prophecy... and that everything would turn dark... the Darkest Night phase... Anyways Ill be leaving...

Keiichi: see ya alright...

Scene Changes towards Ivy in her room...

Ivy: its funny... even though Im free... I still feel like im trapped here... Why?... Maybe its because I wanted to see more then just a room...

Just then a knock is hear...

Ivy: who is it?

Sajin: its me ivy... open up...

Ivy: Sajin! the door is open Cutie Pie...

Ivy thinks...

Ivy: Whats a cutie Pie?.... I dont know why I just said that...

sajin: I got some grand news for you...

Ivy: what is it?

sajin: Its been a while since I seen you... and I know your memory still isnt the same as when I was with you... and you probably forgot about our bond we had with one another... But I want you to remember...

Ivy: alright...

Sajin: their was something that me and you wanted from one another during our time together... I told you I would take you away to see the world at large... I told you... I wanted you to e-marry me and lived happily ever after... 

Ivy: e-marry you?

sajin: its pretty hard for me to explain it all. without you thinking im lying... so I got it... touch my head... read my mind... you will know Im not lying...

Ivy: i dont need to read your mind to know your telling the truth... but e-marry you?... isnt that a little to soon?... I want to know of my past...

Sajin: I see maybe in a different time... Ivy... Im in love with you... Ive always been in love with you... Will you e-marry me...

Ivy thinks about it... and starts having more visions of her past...

Ivy: I guess...

Sajin: you dont know how much of a happy furry you made me Ivy... we will be getting e-married tomorrow at midnight... for now enjoy your time here... ill come visit more later on... I have to deal with something...

Ivy: alright...

Scene changes to Sphyer who is sneaking out of the Mafia FC...

???: I figured you werent going to take no for answer... Sphyer

Sphyer: stan... here to stop me?

Stan lee: no Im not... I can tell you did care for her alot... and you want to know why she left dont you?

Sphyer: yes... The first person I loved ended up turning rogue and becoming one of the most dangerous scums the corps had ever seen...

Stan lee: you mean LB?

Sphyer: yes her... I did love her... but I had to break things off with her... she was to... well clingy...


stan lee: she dumped you didnt she?

Sphyer: no not really... well thats besides the point...I ended up letting her go... and over time I got over it... i realized art and beauty could never be together... but Ivy is different then LB... she is someone I wanted for all my life... 

Stan Lee: this isnt more then a mission isnt it?... this is love... I can understand that... your free to go. I will cover for you. go and find her before homestuck does

Sphyer: thanks stan.

Sphyer leaves and scene changes towards Gig who is working on the Modhunters...

Gig: impressive... these Modhunters are quite something... their more useful alive then banned... but then again... them being deactive has its perks...

across the wall their is a new armor for Gig...

Gig: stilll though I have hacked these 2 modhunters and now under my control... these 2 are the ones im having trouble trying to control... Vegeta and tazmo.... their different sort of modhunters then these 2... Can these 2 be?.... the original 2 that were created by the modhunters... whos power were said to have rivaled that of a entity being with a host... but for some reason. their power isnt the same as before... were they downgraded?... hmm... I need to investigate further... I am curious of what these 2 deals are... maybe these 2 well play a big role for my plans...

Gigs smiles and scene changes Abel and Aiyanah talking more...

Abel: i see... 

aiyanah: their was a moment that changed everything... and it was the Raging massacre... it was their all corps members took part in... It was a very traumatic event for everyone involved... but the person it got the most was April... after that day April started acting wierd... she would talk about at times how she could see glimpses of the future... she didnt understand what they meant... she really tried not to let it bother her... but its obvious it did bother her and...

Just then Keiichi appears...

Keiichi: hey guys...

Aiyanah: hey keiichi... hows it going?

Abel: what did plat want to talk to you about?

Keiichi: nothing much... anyways I just got a message from belph and mystic that their almost here... they really want to meet you again abel... want to go over their to wait for their arrival...

Abel: sure... lets go...

Scene changes towards Mystic and Belph...

Mystic: we are almost here!

Belph: its good to be back home... I wonder hows abel is doing... 

Mystic: just messaged Keiichi a while ago... She said they are on their way... they will take the "short"  way ~ what ever that means...It will be nice to see them again...

Belph starts to laugh...

Mystic: whats so funny?... wait a sec... Short way... Damn IT KEIICHI!!!!!!! shes making fun of how tall I am! when I see her. Bam straight to the moon...

Belph: its not that bad bro... anyways we are here... 

up ahead is the mafia fc and scene changes towards Vasto in prison with gumby...

Gumby: whats going on...

the whole prison starts oozing out blood... just then screams of rage fill the prison...

Vasto: ignore it for the moment... I'll tell you what its doing later... we will be stuck here for a hour... so we have to make do for what it is... you see... 1 hour here... will be 2 days or less with this ritual... anyways... What is it you want to here...

Gumby: just our of curiosty... how did the avengers assemble...

Vasto: ... 

scene changes towards Lb in her throne room...

LB: man what a boring day... I have to wait until tomorrow for the fireworks to go off... oh well... its going to be a grand day... though...

Dei: LB!

LB: what is it slave?

Dei: its something urgent...

LB: Whats so urgent you had to interupt me?

Dei: Someone...

just then the door is destroyed and someone appears...

???: So this is where your hiding LB...

LB: That voice... it cant be...

from the smoke someone appears...

???: its to much work to make a entrance... it really is...

LB: You dont change really do you... Sphyer...

Sphyer: hey there LB...

LB: dei leave for the moment...

Dei: but...

LB: do it...

Dei: alright...

dei leaves...

LB: what brings you here sphyer?... want to talk about our old fling?

Sphyer: nah thats so retro now LB... besides... I didnt came for that... 

LB smiles...

LB: then what did you come by for?

Sphyer: you should know... tell me...where is Ivy!

*Nightphase ends*

*supermasions fused...
Blephgoob was killed by being Laws of physics by Platinums role and well Avengers role
Comic book guy[Town hunter]-Mio was lynched
Vegeta has decided to troll you guys by prepping his modfuck
Cocoa poisoned Abel so in 2 phases he will become a generic...
Abel was given a power called double vigilantism... this phase he was be able to kill 2 people...
Cocoa-[Poison]-Shin-zangetsu was mafia killed
and Gig used prep time*


----------



## Awesome (Nov 5, 2011)

This game is still going on?


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2011)

yes. yes it is. apparently


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2011)

anyways this game should be reaching its end probably in 2 more phases.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2011)

Is the player list updated? I see mafia is still active.


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah just updated it. Theirs like 19 players left in this game. I'm planning next phase being the the last phase. So I'm going to gaiden this phase up with a avengers gaiden.


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2011)

ending the game around my birthday :<

k sugoi


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 6, 2011)

well at least mio was scum in the end. good write ups as usual, wad one made me lul.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 6, 2011)

aren't you dead gumby?


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2011)

He replaced someone in the game thanks to the retcon button he was allowed another chance. Also supermasion will get a ability even though he's dead. So far game is coming to a end. I will make a gaiden, 1 or 2 day negs which should be enough time for me to put the last things for the game in order before the grand finale and the big reveal/sequel hook for next game


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 6, 2011)

who did he replace? 

i don't understand who's dead and who those who died were :/ 

*[vote lynch blaze]* 

survived this long he must be mafia :33


----------



## Blaze (Nov 6, 2011)

Could say the same to you.

*[Vote Lynch Marco]
*


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

So many feelings and emotions in this plot trollbeard .


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

And CR how many of the modhunters and avengers are left?


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 6, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Could say the same to you.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Marco]
> *



no you can't because that logic never applied to me  

you're looking more like scum now :33


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll be gone for the whole day so won't be able to respond to most pms today but yes lots of feelings and emotions. It's a change in the storyline... Avenger gaiden is next. And the game has been updated. From what I can see avengers still have quite a few aswell as modunters. Probably together they have like maybe 10 players scum I'm guessing


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

It has to be less than that.

We have smoked a good percentage of them and their are only 14 of em total.

Too lazy to actually check though .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2011)

I really think Platinum is the Platinum role...


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 6, 2011)

won't be surprised at all


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 6, 2011)

lolwad**


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a feeling we are about to be introduced to a even scummier place full of people... I can't wait


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I really think Platinum is the Platinum role...



I was.... before the role switch .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2011)

You son of a bitch...you killed me. Out of spite no less. WHY!?


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 6, 2011)

i wish i were my own role


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You son of a bitch...you killed me. Out of spite no less. WHY!?



It wasn't out of spite.

It was between you and someone else and I flipped a coin .

If I was going to murder you out of spite I would of done it day phases prior to that.


----------



## Mastic (Nov 6, 2011)

CR finally sent out pms, almost forgot about this.


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2011)

feel free to lynch people now... its gonna happen sooner then later. Well when I return I shall see if I can make these dayphase negs


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 6, 2011)

*[vote lynch james]*


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow 1 post for this entire phase or day.... At this point nothing new besides the write ups


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 7, 2011)

bitches don't wanna play on my sure fire random wagon again. trust in the magical lynch genie that is gumby; yall lazy bastards.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch gumby2ms]*

Let''s make this happen.


----------



## Belphegoob (Nov 7, 2011)

Am I still alive >>


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

No I deaded!


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Sharkskin]*

 I forgot he/she was even in the game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> No I deaded!



As dead as the person your set is of.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch Gig]
*

Lying way too low.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 7, 2011)

no one's voting for blaze. are the only people left alive scum?


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> no one's voting for blaze. are the only people left alive scum?



Hmmm well, I don't know what to say.....
Blaz ae u scum?


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 7, 2011)

I think @ least half of both mafia are dead if not more. but the only town I know is plat so no one really knows anything.


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2011)

Theirs also that final modfuck vegeta is prepping up... It's going to be a funny last phase


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah I'm still wondering what my character is doing about getting out of prison. but game wise I think town has an edge in a bomb situation.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)

Cubey said:


> waddap     .



*[Change vote lynch cubey]*

cubey gonna cubey


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2011)

post more ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2011)

Well atleast next game might be better then this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't invite the old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that do not want to play no more. Or do not make the game so damn complicated with the roles. And remember to pm people. Or ask someone to pm people...I can do that CR.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 7, 2011)

Fuck that shit

*[Vote Lynch Cubert]*


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry for not posting very much. 

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBES]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

I just want to hurry up and see next story post(s).:WOW


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah me and vasto are breaking out prison break style. bs charges are bs, it's a conspiracy I tell ya.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh my.. About the write-ups~

/deadposting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

Ivy is going to join me and gumby and we will be the crew.


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

Gotta stop forgetting about this game.


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2011)

*DayPhase Neg*​​*Avengers Gaiden: the 11 SuperScumNovas​*








​
Before the LB and Sphyer Confrontation.. the Scene goes back to Vasto and Gumby...

Vasto: How the avengers assembled? I will tell you then... the avengers were formed by a common a goal... to avenge what was wronged from us... But I think we were fated to meet each other by that man...

Flashback happens where it shows foxmask appearing towards the soon to be avengers... This will show you each scenario that happens at different times...

Vasto: who are you?

Xerces: how did find me?

Gig: what are you? How did my scanners not sense you?

Sajin: I couldn't smell your scent... Yet you sneaked up on me...

Foxmask: do not fear... I didn't come for a fight. Nor am I a corps member... I came for a chat...

All 4 of those avengers say...
[Insert avengers name]:I am listening...

Foxmask: have you ever been wronged? Have you ever had your destiny taken from you? Do you want to regain fate? Their is a way to obtain your dream...

[Insert avengers name]: how's that?

Foxmask: simple... You must find the grand line... The one piece... The treasure that will make your dreams come true... You have quite the reputation here based on your actions of your past... The one piece is the thing that can bring back your fate to what it was... But you have to find it first... Here let me show you the way...

[Insert avengers name]: why should I believe you?

Foxmask: you don't have too... But do you really want to ask yourself... What if he was telling the truth? Rather you like it or not I have no reason to lie to you nor will I set you up... You see this one piece is the only thing that can avenge what you lost... Their are other scums out their to get this chance. And I'm giving you directions to it the easy way... What do you say? I'll give you location to where the clues to such a treasure is at...

[Insert avengers name]: very well where is This place at?

Scene Changes towards to awesome and his crew...

Awesome: so were are we going again?

Sito: well based on this map. Next location is shabondy avenue... I hear it's the place where the biggest clue to finding the One piece is at... Lots of scums no doubt will be trying to get here...

JTG:[this jtg is a scum and the other one is not]... it seems like we are here...

Sito: alright let's think this one through... Huh where did awesome go?

Awesome: ADVENTURE!!!!

Awesome is running through shabondy...
Sito: he never learns does he? Let's go find him...

Scene goes forward in time where they find awesome on the ground...

JTG: what happened to you?

Awesome: I am hungry for reps!

Sito: so your telling me you ran and Then decided to just lay there... What is this? I tell you your goku syndrome is going to get us banned...

Kakashi hatake: I saw a bar someone around here... Maybe we can find something to eat before checking this place out...

Awesome: I agree. I am hungry...

Scene goes to the scumhats crew going into a bar seeing a lady beating up someone....

???: look what we have here guests... Take a seat I'll be with you in a while just trying to teach this guy it's not good to borrow something without returning back...

???: please mellow yellow have mercy on me!!! I didnt mean to lose it!

Mello yellow: I wish I could believe that... So I will... But I better not catch you here in shabondy again or you'll regret it...

Mello let's go of the scum...

Mello: so what brings you nice people to such a place like this?

Awesome: I'm hungry... Haven't got a rep snack in a while...

Sito: quiet awesome... We came looking for the ONE PIECE... according to our map and sources this place is supposed to be "saving point" to where the ONE PIECE is supposed to he...

Mello: so you've come for the one piece aswell... That treasure really brought in a interest in scumming... Oh yeah I forgot to serve your friend some rep snacks...

As awesome is eating...

Mello: I was wondering... That strawhat sombrero wouldn't be from the previous host here sagemaster would it?

Awesome: do you know sagemaster?

Mello: you can say that... I remember when he was still a youngster in the corps before he became well known... He has tried to capture me atleast twice but failed you know that right?

Awesome: nope...

Sito: so your a scum aswell?

Mello: I've retired in scumming. I'm just here to watch the new age of scumming like everyone else... Still if your here then congrats... You've made it big now...

Kakashi hatake: why's that?

Mello: you see their are lots of ways to get here... You must have went through quite a journey to get here correct? If so you must have a big bounty on your head... Infact I could have sworn I've seen you before...

Mello takes out bounty posters of the scumhat crew...

Mello: the scumhat crew I presume... You guys have really made a name for yourselves by making quite the scene. It takes alot of guts to challenge the corps and get away from them... But your captain awesome should be the one who is quite rare...

JTG: rare? What do you mean?

Mello: shabondy is the place of "rebirth" think about it... This place is filled with scums looking for the same thing as you guys are... But what makes awesome rare compared to his crew?

Awesome: ...

Mello: simple... His bounty... He has the most rep points that will be awarded to the person that captures him... Awesome isn't the only once with such a bounty... Their are 10 others here with lower or even higher bounty then awesome... We call those that are scums and get here with such a bounty... SuperscumNovas... But in this case 11 superscumNovas...

Awesome: what rank am I?

Mello: well let's... For starters your bounty must be 1,000,000 to be considered a scumnova here... The lowest is a scum who from what I just saw was just captured here to be sold... I think his name was WAD. Though they gave him quite the bounty for his offense but probably because of the danger he presented...You were ranked 7 from what I saw...

Awesome: who is number 1?

Mello: the legendary super rager... Vasto... Next is Sajin... Anyways you should go check out the auction to see one of the 11 superscumNovas... I'm sure the other ones will be in this place aswell... Don't attract to much attention...


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2011)

Scene goes to a resturant where someone is eating...

???: what is wrong with this place? How can they let such a thing in this restaurant? Shes Ruining my meal and what not... I want her head here when I'm done eating

???: but hikawa sir. We can't do that... Do we want the corps to be on us again?

Hikawa: damn it... I guess your right... Maybe next time...

[the Captain of the Lol Hikawa crew. Hikawa capone. One of the superscumNovas -bounty: 1,000,300]

???: more! Reps keep em coming.

???: um captain are you sure you want to keep repwhoring? I think that should be enough...

???: have you forgotten who I am espionage?

Espionage: no master rafaella... Keep repwhoring her....

Rafaella: that's more like it...

[The captain Of the trap crew. A crew filled with nothing but trannys except rafaella who is 100 percent female and aiyanahs sexy twin sister... Rafaella trapp[yes trap is their last name ]: one of the superscumnovas-bounty-1,000,550]

???: what the hell is this?

The person smacks the plate if the waitress hands...

Waitress: it's a sandwich like you ordered...

???: bitch I asked for a uchiha sandwich not this... Grilled cheese Sandwich.... How can I eat such a commoner food? I was the prince of all UCHIHAS!!! Xerces uchiha

Waitress: what the hell is a uchiha sandwich?

Xerces: it's like a grilled cheese sandwich but with DARKNESS with it... Do you guys have that?

Waitress: no...

Xerces: then get some darkness in that sandwich before giving it back to me... Also... I asked for uchiha water not this water...

Waitress: let me guess the water needs more darkness?

Xerces: no uchiha water is koolaid...

Waitress: you remind of someone... I think her name was LB... You too would be perfect with one another with your tsundere tendencies...

Xerces gets angry

Xerces: get out...

[The captain of the non canon crew... Xerces uchiha. One of the superscumNovas- bounty:1,002,000]

Just then a explosion happens and the scene changes to a battle between 2 people...

???: a battle this soon? The least we can wait for the other superscumNovas before we battle it out...

???: that would be boring. We wait for no one...

???: I guess the reputation of you yammy knights were true... You guys are quite noitorious for your actions in Sector B [bleach section] You never fall just rest to come back even stronger then ever...

???: so you have heard of us? Interesting....shame I don't know of you... But that's probably because your a ant compared to the might of Yammy!!!

???: let me show you how powerful this ant is... Noitora kubo.... prepare to face a ability that's been passed down from the buto generation!

Noitora smiles

Noitora: bring it on fodder trash!

Noitora and buto try attack each but their stopped by a neg that gets in between then...

???: control yourselves you 2... Don't make a scene... Wait until later to ban each other... Got that?

Buto renjin: very well... Let's go crew...

[the captain of the no show crew buto renjin. SuperscumNovas bounty: 1,013,000]

Noitora: well their goes my fun... Well next time I'll destroy you guys if you get in the way of yammy...

[the captain of the yammy knights. Noitora kubo. SuperscumNovas bounty: 1,090,000]

Both novas leave...

???: your the one who started this weren't you?

???: guilty as charged. It's easy to manipulate... Or should i say have everything go according to plan with just a little prep... All i had to do was mock yammy and put the blame on buto to see those 2 battle it out to study them to know what to expect...

???: so you must be... The one they call the masterplanner... Gig correct?

Gig: right... And you must be?

???: the names I'll be leaving... If you get on my way I'll stop you... I'll find the One Piece...

Gig: I see... Well I'll be leaving aswell... It's almost time for that auction show... Want to see what their giving out...

Gig leaves...

???: captain UD let's go. Seems lots of people are coming here...

UD: right...

[the captain if the kick rider crew. Ultimate deathsaurer. SuperscumNovas bounty: 1,280,000]

Scene goes back to the scumhatcrew...

Just then someone appears...

Mello: hey there t-pein what brings you here?

T-pein: that bastard vasto ended up dragging me here and deserting me... I can't find him... I thought he would be in the auction show but he wasnt there...

Mello: wierd... I was expecting other superscumNovas to be there... Guess they might be playing it safe

Awesome: so you know where this auction show is? Take us there... Others might play it safe but me? Not so much... I am interested what their giving out...

Mello smiles...

Mello: alright you heard him t-pein take them... Be careful though... Remember don't say anything you might regret... Their is a noble there... If their hurt at all they will call one of the elite scumhunters to track you down and capture you...

Awesome: like I'm scared... Let's go...

Mello thinks...

Mello: is this your will at work? Gol d Didi?

Scene changes towards the auction show...

???: alright time for the last item for this auction show... Bring him over here...

Xerces: my my... These nobles don't play around... They've gotten everything here...

Just then the bring in someone in a cage...
???: this one was just shipped to us this morning... A half rager... It's a pretty rare thing... So let the price for...

Just then someone appears...

Awesome: is this it?

T-pein: yeah... It's like OP to have such a thing in it's sector... Though it's not sector N[naruto section]...

The noble turns around...

Noble: what did you say?

T-pein: sorry about th...

Before he can finished he is negged by a neg pistol...

Noble: keep that dog down....hahahahaha

Awesome starts to get angry...but is stopped by t-pein from doing anything

Gig these nobles are no better then the scums... The difference is we are honest...

T-pein: it's alright awesome... Don't do it... It's my fault... I shouldn't have said anything... In this sector you can't talk I'll of OP... OP is the greatest thing to happen since slice bread here... It is fact

Awesome: everyone is allowed to have a opinion... We can't just stop someone from having a opinion because you don't like it...

Noble: what's the matter? Are you sad?

Awesome: no...

Awesome starts to get near the noble....

Noble: stay back!!! Dont you know who i am!!!!I'm a noble!!! Attacking me will only bring the corps to go after you!!!

Awesome: guess what?

Noble: what?

Awesome: OP is decent

Awesome punches the noble... Ala... Like this



The crowd reacts in outrage to what they have seen...

???: OP... Decent?... STOP THOSE PEOPLE!!! they must pay for such a insult!!!

Gig: so that's awesome... I heard he was Crazy but this... Impressive...

Xerces: I'm glad I came to this auction... What are youu going o do next?...

Awesome: anyone else?

The people try to attack but Awesomes crew appear...

Sito: What did you do now awesome?

JTG: Hes pissed of alot of people it seems...

just then someone is heard...

???: its time to end this...

Just then the people are knocked out with "haki"

Xerces: impressive power...

the wall breaks and someone appears...

Gig: Whos that?

[Gig-SuperScumNova Bounty: 1,450,900]

???: Seems like I startled you guys... the names Sajin...

[Sajin-SuperScumNova Bounty: 1,800,000]

Sajin: It seems your attack there kid caused a ruckus... since word has already came out that you attacked a noble... No doubt the Corps will be comming here knowing theirs lots of scums here.... Hell we are sourounded now...

Gig: impressive kid... I give you guts for giving that noble a taste of his medicine. but ill be taking my leave... I was hoping to find clues for the one piece here. but guess I wont get the chance with this place now being covered in Corps members in a few mins... Ill take care of the people outside... you guys can stay here as I show you hows it done...


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2011)

Gig leaves... and awesome and Xerces follow him...

Sajin: guess I should release him...

Sajin breaks the cage and unleashes wad...

Outside of the Auction show...

Gig: why did you follow me?

Xerces: Like i will let you have all the fun...

Awesome: I will be the King of the ScumHunters... I wont let you upshow me...

Just then lots of people appear with neg pistols and cannons...

???: ready set Fire!!!!

Gig pulls out his armor. and redirects the neg back... Awesome uses his rubber body to kick multiple people... and Xerces uses the Laws of Physics to do... well this

​
Gig and awesome attack the rest of the people...

Gig: grand teamwork it seems...

Xerces: we make a good team... shame we are on opposite ends... and your no uchiha

Awesome: probably it doesnt have to be like that?

Gig: right... Well im out...

Xerces: guess it was nice to see such action... 

Just then Awesomes crew comes out...

Sito: lets go awesome! we have to go... I hear they brought a Elite Scumhunter here... we have to get out of here now!

Awesome: wait we must find something here...

Awesome starts to run...

Sito: damn it... Lets go after him...

Scene Changes towards the other superScumNovas appearing to notice that other corps members will be coming down in the shabondy...

Hikawa: damn that Awesome... Making a big scene already... Lets go!

Hikawa comes out and is sourounded...

???: Stand down Hikawa you scum...

Hikawa: Sorry not my time...

???: what the?...

just then a huge null appears and hits them....

Scene goes to some people turning to women...

???: Whats going on?????

Rafaella is seen on top of a building eating...

Rafaella: Like your new look? your now under my control... you trannys...

Scene Changes toward Buto....

Buto: when I see that Awesome... IM going to make him pay for this...

stop their Buto...

Buto: did you know... my rep can distance itself... 13 k? and moves faster then this?

buto claps his hands...

Buto: 500 times faster then that...

everyone is negged so quick they didnt notice it...

Scene Goes to Noitora who is having a blast destroying things....

Noitora: My fellow Knights! enjoy the party for while it lasts! this has entertained me! next time the Grand Line!

Scene goes to UD...

UD: it seems like they've called a elite Scumhunter here... but who?

Just then someone appears in Shabondy...

???: seems like I made it in time...

2 people see the person

???: whos that?...

???: It cant be... its... LightSPEED ROD!!!

???: What? hes lightspeed?

???: yes... he scumhunts at LIGHTSPEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! why? because hes the goddamn ROD!!!!!!!!

Rod notices them...

Rod: have you noticed some scums around here?

The 2 guys run away for their lifes and Rod kicks a Neg... AT LIGHTSPEED...

Rod: guess not here... Guess Ill check this place out...

Scene goes back to Awesome running. while his crew try to catch up... just then someone stops them from continuing...
Awesome: its you...

Scene goes to Xerces and Gig walking...

Gig: stop following me...

Xerces: shut it. I can go where ever I want. my ship is over there.

Just then someone appears...

Gig: is that?... the host from here?

Xerces:... yes... PaciLawsta... a being created of pure Wank!!! this is bad...

Law: 2 scums... capture...

Law attacks them...

Scene goes back to Awesome and co...

JTG: its Law... whats he doing here?...

Awesome: out the WAY!!! Gear 2!!!

so the battle begins. Scumhats crew attack Law with everything they have. and finally after a long... offpanel battle they win... but not so fast... another PaciLawfista appears with someone. and the battle continues until JTG is negged... Rod appears.

Rod: seems like I found some scums here...

JTG: damn it...

Rod: seems like your still awake... 

Rod trys to attack JTG but the attack is blocked by Sajin...

Rod: sajin... I never would have thought you would be here... but you are a scum...

Sajin: im no scum... but then again... someone who cant understand true love would never understand that...

Just then the true Law appears...

Kakashi Hatake: how many of them are they?

JTG: this one is the real one...

Law: if you wanted to be ignored... where would you go?

Just then Law puts JTG on his ignore list...

Sito: JTG!!!!!!! what happened? he vanished...

Law appears before kakashi and does the same to him and awesomes crew... Awesome is powerless to stop such a ignoring list... Awesome can only remember the good times as he trys to save his friends... 

Awesome: Please... please... STOP IT!!!

Then its over... Awesome can only get on his knees and shed tears how his greed for adventure is what led to his nakamas downfall...

Awesome: damn it... Its my fault their gone... My... fault...

Just then WAD appears...

WAD: ive come to help... I am indebted to you sajin for helping me out...

Gig and Xerces come back aswell...

Gig: damn it... it seems the places are all blocked... even here theirs corps... this place is sourounded...

Xerces: what a pain...

Rod: its over... we have you guys sourounded...

Multiple corps members appear and souround them...

Sajin: no way out it seems...

just then a Rage noise is heard...

Vasto appears from the sky and lands...

Vasto: look at all the corps members...

Law: vasto... the legendary super rager... the one with the 2,000,000 bounty on his head... why would you show yourself in such a place? your sourounded?

Vasto: maybe so... but... im not here to fight...

Vasto screams and makes a portal out of their...

Vasto: hurry get inside...

the avengers run towards the portal. Rod trys to get in but it closes before the corps can get to them...

Rod: they got away...

Scene changes to Vasto and co... underground...

Sajin: thanks for helping us out...

Vasto: its nothing... Im just repaying the favor in helping you guys out... you helped T-pein out... hes a idiot without me...

Just then a person with a FoxMask appears...

FoxMask: congrats on making it out...

The avengers except Awesome and WAD. say [its you what do you want]

FoxMask: it seems like you guys are going somewhere? I suggest you guys be a team... The corps are going after you guys. and you guys dont have no where to go... you all have a similar goal... to Find the One Piece... but finding such a thing might be more difficult then expected alone... but maybe... together... with a common goal... it will be easier... just throwing my 2 cents... you can avenge what destiny had wronged you... What do you say?...

Flashback ends...

vasto: even though we didnt trust him... he was right... we needed each other to help our own goals... their... that day... we became the avengers... one of the most powerful crews of all time... Sajin was assigned to be the leader... to find a "key" which next to the One Piece was very similar to it... but more easier to find... apparently according to that man... anyways thats how the avengers were formed... We are going to break out in a while now... these corps wont know what hit them until its to late...

Vastos ring starts to get color... Red...

Scene changes to LB and Sphyer... and the confrontation happens next write up


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch Cubey]
*


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2011)

I wonder if the other superscumnovas made it out?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> I wonder if the other superscumnovas made it out?



They got gotted....gotted out of there.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope they were fodderized .


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2011)

this is what happens when you fuck a stranger in the ass


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2011)

Barkley likes to take it to the hole.


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't like Kakashi Hatake being in write ups....man fuck that


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Barkley likes to take it to the hole.



lol O WORD?


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2011)

kakashi hatake is the ussop in this write up . but what you think of avengers gaiden?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

Law's wank is ridiculous is what I think.


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2011)

before vasto can say something else. Law puts him on his ignore list


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

Nobody ignores me!


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2011)

we'll see about that... I cant wait for Sajin gaiden


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

The story feels familiar CR, I can't put my finger on it though. :sanji


----------



## Aries (Nov 8, 2011)

my stories are 100 percent genuine... and not clearly expy's of certain mangas/my own sense of how it went down


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2011)

mafia post more so I can sleuth you in the ass


----------



## Aries (Nov 8, 2011)

wont matter in the long run. 2 more phases and this game will end for good. so I should be able to make 1 more dayphase neg. then end the phase and nightphase...


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 8, 2011)

why is everyone voting for cubey? 

*[change vote lynch cubey]*


----------



## Aries (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't wait for Abel to go hollow I mean troll on his upcoming fight....


----------



## Aries (Nov 8, 2011)

well time for a dayp phase neg and end of the phase


----------



## Aries (Nov 8, 2011)

*DayPhase Neg*​*Countdown to the Wedding​*








​
The Scene goes to LB and Sphyer...

LB: Ivy?... never heard of her... 

Sphyer: your lying... I know you quite well...

LB: Is she like a princess or something?

Sphyer: Just like old times... you never cease to keep annoying me...

LB: Now Sphyer... dont be like that... Im just getting some nostalgia fever right now... thats all... its been a while has it? i met our old senpai here... and decided to finish him off...

Sphyer: what did you say?

LB smirks...

LB: guess you didnt know... did you?

Sphyer: you... I really failed you did I?

LB: what? i just told you i banned our senpai... and your not going to attack me? wierd... maybe your to lazy to do it?

Sphyer: you cant play your mind games on me LB... Even though its taking every fiber of my being to not attack you... I realized... I failed you and thats why our senpai is gone... I didnt really see how much you and I liked each other before the break up... I thought that the break up would do good... but it was because of that you went scum didnt you? your heart you tried to protect.... you handed it to me... and I didnt protect it like i said I would... Im sorry...

LB: Sorry isnt going to change anything... Ive gotten over it... with this...

Lb shows her necklase to Sphyer...

LB: like it? its a superior weapon that crappy ring you have there... but i wonder... how did you find me?

Sphyer: I always knew where you were hiding... I just decided not to bother looking for you. since I didnt want the corps finding you... 

LB: So you do still care? my even my tsundere ways are touched by this revelation... still this Ivy must mean quite alot to you... since your going out of your way to find her...

Sphyer: I still care for you like a friend... Ivy's different... I want to know why... she did it... why she left... thats all...

LB: I see... well your in luck Sphyer... I will show you the way of Ivy... Infact... Everyone should get to see the princess one last time...

Sphyer: whats that supposed to mean?

LB: you... like them will soon find out...

Just then eye balls appear...

Sphyer: whats going on?

Scene goes to Belphgoob and Mystic making it to the mafia fc... 

Mystic: where is everyone?

Belphgoob: probably outside waiting for us...

Mystic: well lets not keep them waiting lets...

Just then Zabuza appears...

Zabuza: are you the hope bros?

Mystic: yeah and who wants to know?

Zabuza: ive been sent by... Marcos to pick up the package... do you have it?

Mystic: I see... where is marcos anyways?

Zabuza: on a mission... but yes hand over the package...

Mystic: very well... my mission is completed anyways...

Mystic hands it over and zabuza disapears...

Belphgoob: sure it was bright to give him the package?

Mystic: no... with blaze acting wierd and marcos no showing... Theirs something off... I feel like...

just then abel and co appear...

Abel: hey there hope bros...

Mystic: it seems like your alive! i thought you were a gonner with CR as your senpai... glad i was wrong...

Keiichi: i told you small fry...

Mystic: I Told YOU TO STOP CALLING ME THAT!

Aiyanah: not again...

Belphgoob: bro lets just...

just then a transmission is heard...

LB: hello testing testing 1 2 3...

Platinum is seen examining the modhunter body... when he hears the transmission

Platinum: whats going on?

scene goes to Friday and Noi...

Friday: its LB... where is that transmission coming from?

Noi: i dont know... the system has been hacked...

Friday: how was that?...

Noi: I dont know... it must have been a inside job... or something... this isnt making sense...

LB: Hello my former corps... its been a while since Ive had to talk to you guys... do not bother trying to track where this is coming from... Ive come to invite you guys to a grand day...

Sphyer: what are you talking about?

LB: oh i forgot to mention my dear friend sphyer was here aswell...

Judas: whats that fool doing? i thought i told him to stay put...

LB: I find it funny... that you guys caged the poor princess like a caged animal... even though she has the source of the key... you really messed up didnt you guys?... do not fear... Ivy is in good hands... she isnt with me mind you... but I will let you guys a chance to find her again... tomorrow... will be a grand day... as the Princess is getting married to her white and shining knight! Sajin...

Abel: married?.... damn it... I have to tell her...

LB: Ive decided to invite you guys to witness the wedding of a life time... you guys shall have front row seats to this wedding... first hand... dont blink... you might miss it... I shall lend you guys the corridinations to the wedding tomorrow... so like i said do not bother trying to track me down... you wont get anything done.... I have some guests here who are just begging to use here powers... the avengers and modhunters... farewell

the transmission ends...

Rofl: everyone get ready... we are about to attack them at full force... we cant let Ivys power be used...

Abel logs off...

Abel wakes up in bed...

Abel runs out...

???: where are you going abel?

Abel: damn it... where is she?...

abel runs to the girls house...

Abel: please be here... please...

abel knocks but finds theirs no one there...

Abel: damn it...

just then 2 people appear...

Tommy: look what we have here? seems like we found you... Time to make you pay... for messing with my girl

Rodney takes out a bat...

Abel: you 2... why dont you just leave her alone... shes not interested...

Abel is attacked by them... before the beatdown can be worse he is saved by her...

???: hey knock it off!

She appears with her own bat and swings at rodney and tommy... driving them away...

???: im sorry for that abel... i just came back from the store...

Abel: its alright...

???: your hurt... 

she takes out a napkin to clean Abels bloody mouth...

Abel: im sorry... I really am... If i was stronger... I would drive those 2 away from you... and make sure that they never bothered you again... Im...

???: dont blame yourself... you did everything you could do... its not your fault...

Abel: ... tell me... your sister... 

???: my sister what?

Abel: nothing...

Abel thinks...

Abel: i think its best for her to not find out now... I have to first get her back... all this time... your sister... was none other then Princess ivy... or her real name... Anne.......

Abel leaves back home...

Scene goes back to LB and Sphyer...

LB: so their you go sphyer... your answer... she will be married to sajin... maybe their you can get your answer...

Sphyer: and if your lying?...

LB: i have nothing to gain from lying at this point of the game...  Tomorrow... you will be granted your wish... for now relax... and wait till tomorrow... feel free to sleep here... your a invited guest...

Sphyer:...


----------



## Aries (Nov 8, 2011)

Time goes forward in time... the big day is upon us... the wedding is near... the corps waits for LB to make her announcement... The wedding that will change everything...Sajin wakes up Ivy...

Sajin: todays the day ivy... are you ready?...

Ivy:... yes...

sajin: then lets go...

Scene goes to the avengers assembling... in the wedding

Awesome: seems like its time for the wedding to begin... I am thrilled to see what happens...

WAD: lets just get this over with so i can get my wish...

Cubey: weddings... is this how your wedding with LB will be like Xerces?

Xerces: shut it cubey...

Gig appears with his new armor and 4 modhunters behind him...

Gig: seems like i made it in time...

Xerces: seems like you hacked them and made them your pawns already correct?

Gig: yes... and ive also made a new armor... this is grand... their under my control...

Vegeta thinks...

Vegeta: that fool honestly believes he can control me... Ill let him keep thinking that before I make my move... 

Vegeta looks around and sees Sajin ready for his marriage... and then senses Ivy coming to the place...

Vegeta: i see... so the key is here... i can sense it... I guess i can play along until I see it... and use the key for myself...

Scene goes to LB making the announcement...

LB: the wedding is beginning... these are the locations... hurry... you might miss it...

The Corps rush to the locations... and scene changes to Abel waking up in the sector C section with Aiyanah,keiichi and hope bros waiting for him...

Keiichi: lets go save her!

Abel: right...

just then Scarmask appears...

Abel: its you... how did you get here?

aiyanah: the person with the mask... the person mio told me about... so it seems you show yourselve...

Scarmask: i really dont want to have to fight you guys... especially for a grand day like this... enjoy the wedding... infact enjoy the free backstage pass to this wedding... VIP...

Scarmask takes out a cube and throws it at them... the cube sucks them in...

Scarmask: im interested in seeing how much you improved... Abel... this is your chance... to show the master.... how worthy you are of that ring...

Scene goes to the Wedding... Ivy appears...

Sajin: ivy... you look as beautiful as ever... Lets begin...

Scene goes to Abel and co... appearing in a front gate... the gate opens...

Abel: guess the wedding is inside... i can sense ivy their... lets go...

Scene goes to the corps rushing towards the place... Platinum appears and is the first to get their with someone else...

James: is that platinum?

Amrun: yeah it is... lets go. catch up with him...

James: seems like we were the first to get here...

James looks around... seems the calvary has arrived...

Just then Spy Smasher appears before the corps members...

James: what the? a modhunter? 

Spy Smasher: No man... escapes... the MODHUNTERS!

Spy self desctructs blocking  the other corps from getting involved in the wedding...

Platinum looks around...

Platinum: it was a set up... it seems like only honored guest are allowed here... Damn it... i knew it...

Platinum and the person with him go up ahead...

Scene goes to Ivy and sajin... insert long wedding speech...

???: now do you sajin accept ivy to be your waifu?

Sajin: i do...

???: Now do you ivy accept sajin to be you hubu?

Ivy hesistates for a while...

Ivy: i do...

???: if someone objects to this matromony. speak now or forever hold your breath!

Cubey: how Cute... its like watching a disney movie... so much feelins and emotions...

I OBJECT!!!

Sajin: who that that?...

Ivy: it cant be...

Sajin turns around and from the top of the window Sphyer is seen...

Sphyer and sajin have a showdown... next chap...

*Send me your nighphase actions. i will end the day and nightphase together tomorrow*


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2011)

alright lets end this dayphase and nightphase


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2011)

*The End Of The Dayphase*

*your the answer to my Question... Why?*









​
The Scene goes to where it left off...

Sajin: sphyer... why are you here?

Cubey: how anticlimantic...

Sphyer: Ivy... I want to know why you left?... why? can you tell me? i thought... we had something...

Ivy:... Im sorry Sphyer... I was just confused... you reminded me so much of sajin... I left because I didnt want to hurt you in the process like what happened to Sajin... I didnt want to see you hunted down like sajin was... I couldnt deal with knowing that... I enjoyed our time together. I really did... and I tried to build a new future... but the more we were together... my memories of Sajin were slowly but fastly returning back to me... Im sorry for leading you on... but I need to know of my past... and with sajin... I can get that... to me... my past... is art... and i want to see the beauty to it...

Sphyer: so is that why?....

Ivy: yeah... im sorry... but I do still have feelings for you... but Im just confused at the moment... I dont want to hurt both of you...

Sajin: ivy theirs no need to answer sphyer... irrigardless of what happens... I wont let him return you back... to those corps... its his duty as a corps member. so it doesnt matter of Sphyers opinion... he is a enemy that must be dealt with now!

Ivy: wait sajin. you dont have to do that...

Sajin: im sorry Ivy... but this is more then you can understand...

Sphyer: hes right Ivy... we didnt finish our battle last time... Ive been dying to get my revenge on you... Your right sajin... I will get back Ivy. irrigardless of what I feel... rather you hate it or not... i cant let these people use your power for scumming...

Sajin: lets just be honest Sphyer... this battle is a battle of Pride... we both are trying to prove right now who is the alpha male... the moment you insulted my pride... was the moment where you had to pay... Ivy... this battle was destined to happen... 2 big prides arent good enough for a place like this... this is the only way to decide who disserves you...

ivy: wait what? how does that even?

sajin: Ivy. stay back... avengers do not get involved with this battle... its just between me and sphyer...

Gig: just by my scanners it seems we might have our hands full...

just then Abel and co appear...

Abel: looks like we made it...

Ivy: abel?

Mystic: hey isnt that the person that attacked us?

belphgoob: yeah it is...

Mystic: i guess this is our time to get him back for messing with the hope bros...

Aiyanah: sajin... how far have you fallen?

Sajin: fallen?... you got it all wrong... Ive risen above you and the corps... I can fight for a true cause... unlike you corps members... playing god with the other walls... how funny... ive just seen the truth of it...

Just then from the cieling a blast appears and 2 people appear...

Gig: well well... if it isnt platinum... and...a modhunter?

Platinum: seems like I made it just in time...

Platinum looks right behind Gig and sees the modhunters

Platinum: seems like i wasnt the only one who thought of changing a modhunter into a ally... 

Gig: so it seems... shame unlike you I am more a intellegent being... i have already won this fight...

Platinum: we'll see about that...

Cubey: I think...

before Cubey can finish Platinum negs cubey...

Xerces: what speed... he attacked cubey pretty quick...

Platinum: Alright that was warm-up...

Cubey gets back up...

Cubey: man. what power... I dont want to fight you powerful beings..

Platinum thinks...

Platinum:... it had no effect? No... theirs more to him then meets the eye... I know it...

Gig: i think we have you outnumbered... the moment this is over. Ill use the key for my own purpose... its time to end this... Modhunters attack them...

Haterade,Tazmo and Comic Book guy rush towards abel and co...

Mystic: nows our chance! bro

Mystic and Belphgoob souround haterade...

Mystic: time to show you what hope is all about!

belphgoob: this is our power at its maximum!

Comic Book guy whispers...

Comic Book guy: why do we fight?

Abel:... 

Tazmo trys to attack keiichi but James and amrun kick tazmo...

James: seems like we made it in time...

Gig thinks to himself...

Gig: their are more corps coming... what is this?... damn that LB... it seems she set us up... this wedding was a sham... still... my plan can go even better... vegeta seems to be the only modhunter to have not bothered to move from my command... i guess i was right...

Gig: Vegeta! its time for you to show them the true might of a Modhunter...

vegeta doesnt move...

Gig: vegeta... didnt you listen to me?

Platinum: seems like your having hard time dealing with this modhunter...

Vegeta starts to laugh...

Gig: whats so funny?

Vegeta then negs Gig down shattering parts of his armor...

Vegeta: did you honestly believe you could control me? I am on a whole different level then the others..

Gig: damn it...

Vegeta: now... since it seems like your no good for this battle i think I should end you now!

vegeta trys to neg Gig but platinum stops the attack...

Platinum: i wont let you finish him off... thats my job...

Gig: i didnt need your help to save myself...

Platinum: i doubt it...

platinum thinks...

Platinum: gig underestimated vegeta it seems... but still... i feel that somethings off...

gig smirks...[possibly some foreshadowing?]

Vegeta: it doesnt matter... i will use the key to myself to destroy the Corps... after all.... its only fitting that the key be used from the same race of the original Key HOLDER!!! thats right... the first person with that power... was a Modhunter... its a shame. she isnt here to witness the modhunters triumph here... If i caculated right... out of everyone here... You platinum... are the strongest... if I beat you... then that means i will win this war...

Just then... Haterade snaps...

Haterade: I.... HATE... OVERCROWDED PLACES!!!!

Vegeta: damn it... Haterade!

just then Haterades pure hatred transports everyone except platinum and vegeta into pocket dimensions...


----------



## Aries (Nov 9, 2011)

Platinum: what happened?

Vegeta: hatred... the moment the battles are over... are the moment the dimensions will break..

Scene goes to the first pocked dimension...

Xerces: seems like my opponent is a Modhunter... guess the laws of physics are on my side today... this shall be easy...

AFK:... 

Scene goes to the second pocked dimension...

Mystic: seems like you were smart enough to put us against you...Im going to enjoy this...

Keiichi: i agree~

Mystic:... oh hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keiichi: whats the matter?

Mystic: your here... i can tell this isnt going to be grand...

Keiichi: this is just a small prob... i know you can handle it pipsqueek...

Mystic: what did you say?

Belphgoob: bro calm down... 

Haterade: I HATE!!! you ALL!

a energy appears and hits Mystic and co...

Scene goes to the 3rd dimenison...

Awesome: Im going to take you down! I must find one piece!

Aiyanah: dont they all?

Awesome: Gear 2!

Scene changes to pocket Dimension 4...

WAD: seems your my opponent... shouldnt be that hard

Amrun: dont take me lightly... I am more powerful then you think...

Scene changes to pocket dimension 5...

Abel: what do you mean by you not wanting to fight?

CBG:... Nothing... you wont understand... now...

CBG attacks abel...

Scene changes to Pocket dimension 6...

James: Im going to end this quick...

Tazmo: lets go...

Scene changes to Pocket dimension 7...

Sajin and Sphyer are in a dessert like place...

Sajin: so lets begin... I got to tell you... I held back the last time we faced each other...

Sphyer: i see... i was too... now... we can go all out now...

Sajin: Grind!!!!!!!! Pantera!

​
Sphyer: so that is your power... to turn into a furry...guess its my turn... to show you my true power...

*BISHIEFY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sphyer drops his ring...

and multiple blades appear before on the ground... then this happens...



the roses appear around Sphyer... and sajin is shocked...

Sajin: it... cant be... so this is your power...

sphyer: correct... my power is to bishify myself... the roses are light pink... these roses change my color to white... you see... these rose pedals are a reflection of my inner self... thus... my skin is changed... since i am a white person... in the INSIDE!



Sajin: i should have known... but its time!

From far away ivy is on top of a pillar. about to witness the battle...

Ivy: sajin... sphyer... are you guys... the answer... to my question Why?...

Sajin furry roars! destroying 3 pillars in the process

Sphyer: what power!

Sajin appears before Sphyer...and punches him through multiple pillars. before appear before him to kick him upwards before sending him flying down through a pillar...

Sajin: that was more easier then expected...

then a burst of roses appear behind sajin and sphyer appears... Sphyers eyes turn pink showing us his resolve.

Sphyer: Roses TENSHOU!!

the roses attack Sajin...Sajin comes out of the smoke... and battles it out more with Sphyer. Sajin attacks Sphyer but he blocks the attack

Sajin: this is great! I have yet to enjoy a true fight like this in a while!

Sphyer: for once... I agree!

Sphyer negs sajin. which sends blood squirting through Sajins chest. Sajin counters by kicking Sphyer. Sphyer gets up and both of them attack each other. sending shockwaves for their battle...

Scene changes to Ivy witnessing the battle...

Ivy: their battling each other with everything they got... this battle... its like... watching twilight... the furry vs the bishie................. for me... But still what is it that got us to this place... ah yes... i remember...

flashback happens... a long time ago in the corps... Sajin who at the time was going by his codename. Blackcloak... and was wearing his mask...

​
is called upon the guardians...

Sajin: i was told to come here... is it my new mission?...

Judas: correct sajin... We've noticed that out of everyone. your the one whos the most secretive in the corps. you dont want people to know your full name so you go by your codename... and even use a mask...your a good corps member. whos done his missions with no questions asked... it is for this reason... we will assign you a special mission...

Sajin: special mission?... what is it?

Judas: your job from now on... is to protect... the newly appointed... princess...

sajin: princess?

Judas: correct... but dont get close to that thing... its your job make sure its safe at all costs... 

Sajin: where is this princess?

Judas: in one of the towers we have... feel free to visit her now... keep your eye she doesnt do anything strange... shes... special to us... royalty if you will...

Sajin: alright...

Sajin leaves...

Judas:...

Sajin arrives on the tower...

Sajin: wierd... why would they have a princess in a tower. away from the whole corps members?... but then again... she is special to us.... her safety... is our... well now my top priorty...

Sajin knocks at the door... but the door opens up...

Sajin: thats strange... its open...

Sajin gets inside... 

Sajin: hey princess you here?...

Sajin looks inside a room and sees ivy looking out the window...

Sajin: so your the princess?

Ivy turns around...

Ivy: ... yes... i think... but i think they call me ivy...

Sajin blushes as he sees ivys face...

Sajin thinks...

sajin: she... is cute...

Ivy: your name?...

Sajin: i normally... dont say my name to strangers but... I can tell you will be special... Sajin...

Ivy smiles...

Ivy: thats a nice name...

it was a nice meeting... it was the day that changed my life... but it was just the beginning... for the downfall of sajin...........

*Dayphase ends...*

*it seems im going to have some probs. I have to deal with. I had to write this whole phase down in my phone. and for a week will be forced to use my phone on this game. so sorry for having to delay this thing further.*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2011)

nnnnnnoooooooooooooo!!!!!! That takes awhile!


----------



## Aries (Nov 11, 2011)

*The End Of the EvenPhase*​*Sajin Gaiden: Top Of The FoodChain...​*








​
Scene goes to the battle of Sajin and Sphyer... Sphyer trys to attack Sajin but he stops the roses with his furry roar.

Sajin: your going to have to do better then that if you want to win... how long do you think you can withhold that power of your before tiring out? it will be boring then... I want to beat you at your top strength to prove that Im better then you... you see. in this world... the foodchain can only be one on TOP! and the rest are just dinner for the alpha male, top dog or what ever you want to call it... this is what seperates boys from men Sphyer!

Sphyer: thats some great inside on your ideals Sajin but... dont make me laugh... I hope you can do better then what your doing... afterall how long can you hold in that Furry form?... Its simple... once its over... your done! but i shall beat you before you tire out... I shall show you true art... you animal...

Sajin laughs... Sajin trys to neg Sphyer but he dodges. Sajin appears before sphyer. kicking him down to the floor... Sajin trys to follow up by attacking. but sphyer dodges and hits Sajin with his roses. sending sajin flying through the air. Sajin recovers quickly and their battle continues...

Sajin thinks...

Sajin: animal... I guess that description fits me perfectly... Pride is nothing more then just a tool for animals... and I am just a good example of pride...

Flashbacks happens....

I was always interested in the concept of animals. mostly furries... irregardless of being different then others. furries had something. we as humans could never understand... and that was they were united... they all had a vision... survival of the fittest... you either were on the top of the foodchain. or just another meal... eat or be eaten... it was a concept that I understood firsthand...

Scene goes to Sajin when he was with some other kids who decided it was a bright idea. to get in a forest without supervision. though the risks were dangerous. they did it to see what was the big deal with this forest. and why it was forbidden to get in there... As Sajin and co were looking through the forest... they find a abadoned base in there...

Sajin: whats a base doing here in the forest?...

???: I dont know. but its getting dark... I say we go home now...F

Sajin: hey I say we check it out... or are you scared?

???: Ill have to agree with him Sajin... This place has been giving me the chills since we got here...

Sajin: I say we go. trust me. I know what im doing... I am older then you guys. sure maybe by just a few months. but that just means. in terms of the foodchain. I am before you...

Sajin opens the door. and something shocks him...

???: whats going on sajin?

the others look inside... inside the base. their is multiple bodies...

Sajin: what the hell is this? its...

???: damn it... I knew we should have left!

one of the bodies starts to move...

???: run away... Now... hes... still here...

The Kids all begin to run...Sajins body freezes... and thinks...

Sajin: what is this... I havent felt like this... this is bad... Move... Move... MOVE!

One of the Kids scream at Sajin to Run. snapping him out... Sajin runs as quick as he can... As the kids are running... sajin falls and hurts himself... sajin starts to bleed... the scent of Sajins blood attracts some panthers... who appear before Sajin and co...

Sajin: damn it... Everyone follow me here...

Sajin and co start to run from the panthers are chasing them... the blood is dripping through Sajins face. covering his vision.The Kids end up outrunning Sajin and leaving him behind...

???: Wheres sajin?... we should go help him out... he was bleeding alot...

???: who cares.... Sajin got us here. and now is deadweight to us... lets go. its eat or be eaten...

Sajin keeps running until he finds a place to hide...Sajin thinks...

Sajin: Im so scared... this is it isnt? my end... No... not like this... I dont want to go... not like this... I refuse... I refuse to be lower to something... I refuse to be someones food...

Sajin covers off his blood. and finds a sharp stick...the panthers souround where sajin is at... roaring in pleasure. as their meal is right ahead of them... Sajin appears before them... though scared he knows he has to survive at all costs...

Sajin: here i am... Now come at me!

one of the Panthers appear before Sajin... growling in anticipating. to catch its meal...

Sajin: I take it your the top of your group. the alpha male...

Panther attacks sajin. Panther bites sajins neck... Sajin starts to pass out... he sees his life flash before him... Sajin thinks its all over for him... Sajin looks to his right... and sees he still has the stick...

Sajin thinks...

Sajin: This fight... isnt over... Not until one of us gone!

Sajin stabs the panther in the head. the panther lets go of Sajin... Sajin gets up. and starts to walk... his vision getting blurry... Sajin decides its over... Sajin sits down. infront of a tree waiting for his end... the panthers souround Sajin...

Sajin thinks...

Sajin: I guess... It really is... now over...

Sajin closes his eyes... and opens them again... but notices the panthers havent attacked him... the panthers are bowing to sajin...

At first I wondered why I wasnt attacked by the panthers there... but then I knew why I wasnt attacked... It was like the panthers had seen the bravery I had put in to confront them. and decided to show me respect... they realized. they were now. on the bottom of the foodchain compared to me... it made sense... the panthers had now seen me as their new leader... and were waiting for my command... it was funny... I knocked out there...

someone appears...



???: it seems like my base was found out... I was wondering who did... but it seems it was just some kids... Still...

the person looks at sajin...

???: the injury the kid sustained are very grand... im surprised these panthers. how bloodthirsty they are havent attacked him... though that may be because of their leader being killed by this kid?...

the person notices that the panthers appear before sajin. and are trying to lick of the blood he has on him...

???: impressive... I never would have thought to have seen such a thing... I can tell this kid will be special... I guess i will have to see how special this kid is... Seems like the corps have just found itself a new member...

It was that day when my life was saved by... Wez... He told me. my friends were safe... I was told if I wanted to witness true power... I didnt want to be weak... I barely survived the encounter... I wanted to never be that close of meeting my end like last... so I agreed... I joined the academy. I didnt pay much attiention to much of what happen. that day taught me of what survival of the fittest... I began being fasinated with furries... Maybe i was the one who was wrong... it seemed like furries were the things that were capable of understanding this world more then others.... maybe i felt like If I understand them... I too would understand it better aswell...


----------



## Aries (Nov 11, 2011)

but it seemed like the day that changed everything was during the raging massacre... so much rage... so much bloodshed... so much destruction I was forced to see and do to preserve my own safety. so much pain...

Sajin: how can we take pleasure of this?...

Homestuck: im shocked Sajin... for someone who likes furries. Im surprised you dont like this much...

Sajin: whats that supposed to mean...

Homestuck: it means. if you spend so much time thinking about animals... then you should be acting like one too...you see. this is no different from animals hunting the weak... to preserve their own life... its what we are doing... we are eliminating the weak. and preserving our own life... the difference between us and them. is that we can enjoy the pleasure of it more then they can ever imagine... deep down Sajin. you enjoy this. you enjoy being better then these weaklings... why not? their not on top of the foodchain... we are... eat or be eaten... that is the way of this life... you cant fight it... embrace it... then you can finally embrace your furry ways...

Sajin looks and sees a injured puppy. and sees as its parent is trying to help it out... the dog looks at sajin. Sajin trys to help the puppy but the parent starts growling at him

Sajin thinks...

Sajin: hes right... we are acting no different then animals... the difference is that atleast their honest about it... right now. they fear me... they see me as just a predator and they fear they will be a victim to be eaten by this cruel world...

Homestuck: oops I almost forgot...

homestuck negs the puppy... the blood spills over to sajins face...Sajin looks at the dog who sheds some tears for her fallen baby... Sajin loses control and trys to attack homestuck. but he is stopped by Shima and Zabuza...

Sajin: you bastard... This is why we are hated around these sectors... we were supposed to be saving it... now destroying it... why did you neg that poor defenceless puppy?... it didnt do anything to you...

Homestuck: it needed to be put out of its misery... maybe I should have used my neg at you... Sajin... Take him out off here... hes a liability to us now... this is war... their is no feelins and emotions Sajin... you listen to me and follow the rules that the corps gives to you. no questions asked... and you should be not worrying about the destruction that it may bring... we must destroy to rebuild... but then again... i dont need to explain this to you...

sajin: then why are you telling me this?...

Homestuck smirks...

Homestuck: because im better then you... now take him away...

I refused to let such a person be considered better then me... I refuse to be food for him... I shall surpass you Homestuck... I shall make you pay for everything... Everything you ever did to me... and Ivy...

Flashback ends and Sajin and Sphyer keep battling it out...The battle starts to turn over. with Sajin starting to get the advantage...Sajin kicks Sphyer through the building... Sphyer gets up...

Sajin: why do you keep fighting? Why cant you let me and Ivy be happy?

Sphyer: Sajin... I really am Sorry... but...because my art is better then you...

Sajin snaps... and proceeds to pummel Sphyer down a bit...

sajin: you better then me?.... NO! I am above you in the foodchain you lazy bastard...

Ivy witnesses Sajin beat Sphyer down... Ivy notices Sajin like never before... and sees the animal hes become to protect her... but questions what is he fighting for... her... or his pride...

Ivy: sajin... why... those eyes... eyes with no emotion... no heart or compassion... that isnt why I fell for you... your just like Homestuck...I dont think Sphyer can hold out longer... hes taking a beating... but why?... unless...

Sphyer trys to block sajins punch. but it goes through and sends him to the building...

Sajin: you dont seem to have much juice left on you... FITS ALL OVER!

Sajin trys to attack Sphyer... but before he can Ivy screams Sphyers name...Sphyer looks around shocked...

Ivy: i know why your doing this.... you dont have to prove anything here... just dont get hurt any more then this... before you get banned...

Sphyer blocks the attack without looking...

Sphyer: sorry Sajin... it seems like i cant get anymore hurt then this...

Sphyer attacks Sajin with his rose blade...

​
Sajin begins to falls back... and flashbacks...

that raging massacre changed me... I decided to wear a mask... to hide the guilt of what I was going to do. to surpass Homestuck... I had to become a true animal like him... we were in the same pack... so I knew in time. I would outrank him... I began calling myself blackcloak and began to do what the corps asked. without asking... but soon... that changed... when I met ivy... I knew she was different then others...

At first I tried to do my job and just protect her... So i tried to be cold and ruthless... But soon something happened... That made me want to know more much of ivy...

Ivy: just out of curiosity why do wear a mask?

Sajin: hmm?.... Well I wear this mask to hide the beast within me... I am nothing but a monster for abandoning my ways to become the top dog here...This mask covers the ugly side of me...

Ivy: ... You know you can still prove to yourself that your better then this homestuck person without bloodshed... I know deep down your not a cruel person like that person... You have morals he can never understand... That mask doesn't cover your ugly side... It covers your beauty inside...

Sajin: how did....

Ivy looks away...

Ivy: I'm sorry I accidentally read your mind... I didn't mean it. But I didn't read anything else...

Sajin: I see... What a interesting person you are... Where did you come from? I never have seen you around...

Ivy: i don't know... I don't have a past... Well I don't think I do... For as much as I can remember I've been here.... The only thing I can see is the view from outside... Is the outside world nice?... I think it looks beautiful from what I've seen...

It was there I knew that ivy was just like a baby cub who got separated from their parent..... I decided I would take care of her at all costs... I would show her the way to a nice life...


----------



## Aries (Nov 11, 2011)

Sajin: yes... The outside world is beautiful... But not as beautiful as your eyes are... Eyes that can see beauty in this cruel world still.

Ivy blushes...

Ivy: thank you...,

I started to train myself to protect ivy. I even went to missions to fight scums to push myself to the limit. I would always come to ivy with small injuries...

Ivy: why do you keep fighting sajin?

Sajin: no idea... Maybe I think it's because survival of the fittest... I must be the strongest to protect you... Besides my heart tells me I do it to protect...

Ivy: heart?... Whats that?

Sajin: what? You don't know what heart is?... Let me see how I can explain this... Heart is something that keeps us going... It is the thing that has many meanings... But I think heart is when 2 people like me and you grow a bond... Their a heart is born...

Ivy: I see... Interesting...

It was that day ivy started to get interested in the heart... The more we talked about heart... The more I started to fall for her... And she for me... I knew it was to good to be true... Something bad was going to happen... I just didn't know it...

Scene goes to sajin walking when homestuck appears...

Homestuck: if it isn't sajin... I mean blackcloak...

Sajin: what is it you want?

Homestuck: now don't be like sajin... I just came to chat with a old friend... So how's your duty at taking care of that thing?...

Sajin: her name is ivy...

Homestuck: so that thing has a name? She's nothing more then a tool to us sajin... Remember that... Don't get to close to her... The moment her usefulness is over... She will be disposed like the thing she is...

Sajin starts to get angry...

Sajin: never call her a thing or tool homestuck! If you say so something else I'll make sure to make you apologize to her...

Homestuck: I see very well... I'll be leaving... It's actually funny seeing you fall for that person... A furry fallin in love with a pawn... How funny...

Homestuck leaves...

Soon I went to ivy...

Ivy: hey there sajin... Is something the matter?

Sajin: no nothing... I've decided...

Ivy: decided what?

Sajin takes off his mask... Behind that mask was a man with flowing long hair....

Ivy thinks...

Ivy: what a cutie pie!

Ivy: why did you take off your mask?

Sajin: I no longer need it anymore... You see ivy... You are my new mask... You are my pride... I won't let anyone harm my pride....

Ivy: how sweet...

Sajin: look ivy... Me and you have known each other for a while now... I have to tell you this... I have feelins for you...

Ivy: me too. Me and you have a nice bond. That is heart correct?

Sajin: yes... But sometimes the heart wants a little more ivy...

Ivy: hmm?

Sajin: I can't stop thinking of you... I like taking care of you.... I love the way you smile... I need to show you that I am in love with you... I would never take this mask off... But your different... Without the mask I can finally do this...

Sajin kisses ivy. From far away someone had seen this...

???: it seems the furry has fallen in love... This should be interesting... It's time to put this Fplan to action...

The next day sajin was sent to a Fmission... Leaving ivy be herself... When homestuck appears...

Ivy: why are you here? Wheres cutie pie?

Homestuck: and to think I came here to chat with you... Your quite the cute thing... No wonder sajin is in love with you...

Homestuck touches Ivys cheek...

Homestuck: your just a tool for us to use... Remember that... Your nothing... You have no past so why build a future? I've come to make some good use to you tool...

Homestuck leans forward to kiss ivy but she slaps him...

Ivy: get out of here! Your a monster... I want nothing to do with you...

Homestuck:... It seems I should have called myself sajin... A thing capable of making a decision... You know it's a crime for beings like you to show feelins?... You can never be in love... You can never find your happily ever after... Your destiny is to be a tool. That will eat or be eaten... Now your just being eaten by a superior being... Enjoy your time here... Afterall this is your future... To be a caged animal to do as our pleasure commands

Homestuck leaves... Sajin comes back to the tower to see ivy who is depressed of what homestuck did... She tells sajin everything that happens which pisses him off...

Sajin: I won't let the corps treat you like this anymore...

Ivy: what are you going to do sajin?

Sajin: I'm going to break us out of here... We shall escape together and see the outside world...

Ivy: but you will be hunted down like a animal if you try to "kidnap" me...

Sajin: I could care less... We shall find our happily ever after... Ivy will you e-marry me?

Ivy: yes... But why tell me this here? We can't get married here... It will be forbidden...

Sajin: that's why we are leaving this place... To find our happiness... Outside we can love each other... Tomorrow I will come back to take you out of here...

Ivy: should I help?

Sajin: no your powers are still unstable plus If something happens you shouldn't be blamed for this... Tomorrow I will return to take you away from these corps members... They insulted my pride long enough... I love you ivy...

Sajin leaves...

Ivy: farewell...

I wish things didn't go the way they did... Sajin then hears his name. Which snaps him out of the flashback... Sajin grabs the blade and using his hand pierces sphyers gut...

Sajin: did you think... That a attack like that would end me!!! I shall beat you! And I shall find my happily ever after with ivy!

Sajin heads into the air....

Sajin prepare for my strongest attack! This is it!

Energy Claws appear before sajin...

Sphyer: it is time for this battle to end...

The roses surround sphyer. And create a halo like ring around sphyer...

Sphyer: I've only showed this move twice... Be thankful to be the 3rd person to witness it first hand...

Ivy: this is it... Why do I have the feelin.... That who ever I call... Will end up winning this...

Sajin and sphyer attack each other with everything they have...

Sphyer: I can't lose to you Sajin! My nakama are waiting for ivy to be brought back to safety!

Sajin: Ivys happiness lies with me sphyer!!! I won't lose to you! I already lost ivy once! I won't lose her again!

Flashback happens... Sajin returns to the tower the next day but notices it's empty...

Sajin: ivy! Where are you? We have to go...

???: sadly ivy wont go anywhere...

Sajin looks behind and sees homestuck with some corps member...

Sajin: homestuck...

Homestuck: we've been ordered to arrest you sajin for treason... We know of your plan to take ivy with you... To use her powers for your own... Now sajin are you going to surrender or will we have to force you?

Sajin: what did you do to ivy?

Homestuck: me nothing... She's been dealt with... We were lucky that we were told of this plan sooner or we would have lost that thing...

Sajin: she's not a thing! Her name is ivy... I won't let you harm her anymore. She disserves to be happy.... How the corps can treat her like that... I won't allow it! I won't let you harm my pride no longer!

I tried to fight them off. But I was outnumbered... I took a beating from them... But I didn't fall... I couldn't fall... This was for ivy... Our happiness... I decided to run from the battle to get back some of my strength... But soon I was cornered... Both James and amrun both tried to stop me without resorting to violence but by then I was far gone... I wanted to save ivy so bad... But I wasn't powerful enough... I was beaten... I had become food for the top dog once again... I let homestuck get the best of me... I swore I would return back to ivy when I was stronger to take her pain away...

Flashback ends... The smoke from there clash is all that's left...

Ivy; who won?....

Scene changes to platinum who's facing vegeta...

Vegeta: impressive your holding your own against me...

Platinum thinks

Platinum: he's one of the most powerful people I've ever faced... His power can almost rival the strongest corps member old man rofl... I can't outpower him... So I'll have to outsmart him... But how? He seems to have to no weakness...

Platinum try's to neg vegeta but he dodges it... Vegeta appears before platinum and punches him through the wall...

Vegeta: time to meet your end...

Big bang attack!

Vegeta fires the shot at platinum... Platinum makes a shield to protect himself from the attack... The shield breaks and the attack continues towards platinum.

Platinum: shit! This is bad...

Just then the attack is stopped by another shield...

Platinum: what the?

Vegeta: Who did that?

???: it seems like I can't leave you by yourselve platinum without needing someone to bail you out...

Platinum: it can't be... It's...

From the top of the tower CR is seen...

Vegeta: another pest it seems...

CR: guess it's time for me to outshow you platinum... I'll take care of this modhunter...

Next chap the end of the nightphase... This dayphase that will happen will be the last dayphase before this game ends...


----------



## Magic (Nov 11, 2011)

You called sphyer an oreo...:mao

black on the outside but white in the inside.


----------



## Aries (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol it seems you caught that wonder who else will catch it. Also you guys are free to post here. Might take a while to make the write up since I'm doing it on my phone. But luckily game ends next phase. Mystery person should be revealed there


----------



## Aries (Nov 12, 2011)

*The End Of The NightPhase*
​*To Become a God*​










The scene goes where it left off between Sphyer and sajin...

Sphyer: good battle...

Sphyer collapses...

Sajin: heh...

Sajin falls next...Scene goes back to CR returning back...

CR:... what's the matter platinum? Seems like you've seen a ghost?

Platinum: how did you get here?

CR: luck... I was attacked by a modhunter yesterday. I had let my guard down patrolling my sector... So I was lucky to have survived the encounter... I decided to investigate where this modhunter was going and it led me here... This place is in sector C you know that right? I know the ins and outs of here so me getting in this abandoned building was a piece of cake. Anyways it seems like your having your hands full so decided to help by... 

Platinum: I see...

Vegeta: my it seems based on my caculations you 2 should be equal...

CR: equal? Nope you got it all wrong tincan... I am stronger then platinum... I shall show you now.

Platinum: don't get cocky CR. This modhunter is the strongest modhunter... Don't underestimate him...

CR: I'm not you platinum. I'll take care of him.

CR rushes towards to attack vegeta and their battle begins. Platinum thinks...

Platinum: even now I still don't trust CR completely... But still I am glad that he showed up to help out... I should take advantage of this and formulate a strategy...

Scene changes to Abel vs Comic book guy. Abel trys to attack CBG but he dodges and negs him sending him through some hills... Abel gets back up...

Abel thinks...

Abel: hes once again not followiing through with his attack...whys that?...

Abel remembers what CBG once said...

Abel: tell me why arent you following through to your attack?... we are enimies yet your not attacking me at full strength...

CBG: Im not fighting you at full strength.... because you arent either...

Abel: what?...

CBG: I can tell your immature with that ring of yours compared to the others... Though to tell you the truth I would have prefered not to fight...but Since my system has been hacked i have no choice but to fight... though i still have control of how I feel... i really have to thank tazmo for that... but for now. Ive been trying to prolong this battle. until you show me that potiential of yours... I know theirs more then you then meets the eye...

Abel: so you see potiential in me aswell?... Its a shame. I cant see that potiential aswell... but I am curious. you are different then those others of your kind... whys that?....

CBG: well you see... The Modhunters were created a long time ago... in a day when their was only 2 moderators... those moderators. were the first modhunters to come into existence... their power was said to rival that of entity with a host. thats why together they helped the guardians capture most of the entities... and sealed them away... Those 2 moderators... were tazmo and vegeta... unfortuantly Vegetas thirst for chaos and Tazmos goal of Order is what caused them to be at odds. together they were the best team. but those were rare times. each of them trying to prove to each other who was better... Soon Vegeta wanted to prove to everyone he was mightier by causing lots of destruction. their vegeta realized the more chaos he got the more powerful he got...

Abel thinks...

Abel: order and chaos... its like the rivarly between CR and platinum...

CBG: Vegeta became more powerful. and started believing he was too good for the Guardians. he started to despise the guardians for creating someone who was his equal. and hated the fact he was someones pawn and rebelled at the mere thought of someone he considered inferior were his boss... Vegeta attacked Tazmo and beat him after becoming more powerful then him. Vegeta then decided to attack the 4th walls as a whole. creating as much chaos as possible... it was there that the 4th walls were broken completly. and it took the whole 4th walls to stop vegeta... who had become... the anti-moderator...

​
CBG: that incident... was known as too... Crisis... to Infinite Worlds... The guardians mindwiped everyones memory of that incident... Vegeta barely survived... the guardians thought that maybe the reason that vegeta had rebelled was because he had emotions. and pride was his biggest weakness... they decided to make more. this time without emotions. to avoid the same thing that happened... they also created the first key holder... her name was naruko... using narukos key they created the Modhunters... whos design was just pure order! vegeta and tazmo were brought back. but their memories altered to make sure they didnt remembered the crisis... but I doubt the Guardians thought something would happen... but they were wrong...

Abel: but whys that?

CBG: we as modhunters though a good way to keep order in the sectors. we started watching the things we watched more closely... slowly... we who had no emotions... starting to become more human...  we starting wanting to branch out. have waifus like others. and so and so... the Modhunters Naruko and Naruto fell in love. I guess that was why the guardians started fearing something bad would happen... and like they predicted it did... the modhunters started to have their own sense of justice... they decided that the only way to preserve peace was the force it... somewhere along there... Vegeta started to act wierd... it seems like his memory was returned back...

flashback happens... and shows someone who appears to vegeta...

Vegeta: who are you? my scanners cant tell what you are?...

???: I am just a guide to the truth... do you want to see your true past? and not the one that was put into you?

Vegeta: whats that supposed to mean?

???: I am truth... you see... I too see a vision like you fellow modhunters... but such a vision can never come true... unless the guardians are taken care off... so how about it?... this is the true way of destiny...

the person brings back the memories of Vegeta...

Vegeta: my power... this isnt my full power is it?

???: no sadly you were nerfed down when you were brought back... but maybe you should get back at those guardians... create your secret group... and rebel... they got lucky last time. with only having to deal with you... now their forced to deal with more... its your turn... to rise...

CBG: Vegeta then started a rebellion... feelin tired of how the guardians had treated them... he said this rebellion was for the good of the modhunters... but I knew that wasnt the case... it was just vegeta using us to get his revenge on the guardians for stopping his plans the first time.... Tazmo agreed with me. and lend me his data to make sure I wouldnt be corrupted like the others... during the rebellion... it was me who betrayed the modhunters by telling the guardians of their rebellion... their actions were wrong... they would only bring in chaos... or job was to bring order... they were tooken care off... i thought it would end there... but naruko using her key powers froze we 8 modhunters... saving us and damning us to a hell... which would make up for my kins chaos they caused during the rebellion... naruko and naruto passed away that fateful day... the key was strippen from her it seems... and handled over to someone else...

Abel: vegeta... how powerful is he?

CBG: he is in a whole different level... I have a hard time anyone has a chance to beat him here... if vegeta wins... we lose... I know for a fact... if you had more time to mature in your powers... you could beat him... but for now... your not powerful enough... to him... we are just ants... he is a unbeatable person...


----------



## Aries (Nov 12, 2011)

Scene goes to CRs battle with Vegeta...CR trys to neg vegeta but he dodges and grabs CRs head and slams him to the floor...

Vegeta: your holding your own like the other... but you cant win... you belong here... under my foot...

Vegeta trys to stomp CR's face. but he moves out the way...

CR: like a tincan like you can beat me... I am better then Platinum...

Vegeta: your alright kid... you remind me of me back then... but your no match for me... you should save your trouble and give up...

CR: Never... 

Vegeta: your call...

Vegeta trys to neg CR but Platinum pushes CR out the way from getting hit...

CR: platinum... who told you to get involved?

Platinum: you cant beat him CR... as shocking as this is... I will need your help to stop him... hes stronger then both of us... i can tell you were thinking the same thing... you cant outpower him. so you were thinking of outsmarting him werent you?

CR: ...

Platinum: truth is... even while watching this fight... I couldnt think of a decent strategy with this modhunter... hes different then the other modhunters... he doesnt seem to have a flaw in his fighting style... except one thing really... and you should know what it is... if he is like you CR. then he should have the same weakness... overconfidence...... so are you going to join me or nope?

CR: damn it... I hate this... 

Platinum: me and you can face each other to prove to one another who is better then later... for now lets put each others difference aside and stop this monster... its what mio and April would have wanted from us to do...

CR: you bastard... you would use her to get me to team up with you... even though you know what you did... but alas... to much feelins and emotions for now... Ill agree to team up with you... to stop him... but dont slow me down...

Platinum: hah... dont get cocky CR. you might slow me down...

Vegeta: how touching... it seems like you 2 stopped fighting each other. and have decided to face me... like you 2 can beat me... Ive already beat you one on one... making it 2 on 1 wont change the difference...

CR/Platinum: we'll see about that!

CR and Platinum rush vegeta... which looks something like this...



The Scene goes back to Abel and CBG who are fighting it out... Abel creates a sword from his ring and trys to cut CBG but it has no effect...

Abel: shit...

CBG: you dont have the willpower to cut through me... their is something that is bothering you isnt their?

Abel: I dont want to fight either...

CBG: I see... but their will be times Abel. where you must fight to protect what you love... right now Abel... you are fighting... but what are you fighting for?

Abel: I am fighting... to bring back Ivy... but something tells me... she doesnt like how shes treated in the corps... I want her to be happy... So I fear bringing her back would only cause her pain... she needs to look at the world more...

CBG: I see... but if you dont win this fight... what will happen is Ivy will be used by scums or Vegeta... do you want that?... you must fight abel... right now your just a eagle without wings... your not fighting me as a whole... that ring of yours is just a tool you say? correct it is... but its more then just a tool... its a representation of your heart and soul... the moment you and "heart" and soul become one... their is no limit to what you can do... 

CBG kicks abel which sends him flying...

CBG: dont you hear it abel? your ring... its roaring of disgust... your not fighting with it... your fighting for yourself... its something I would expect a troll to fight for... your no troll... Now fight Abel. before I obliterate you...

Abels ring starts to glow... Abel looks at it...

Abel: look within my heart?... 

CBG rushed towards Abel to attack him...

???: do you hear me Abel?

Abel thinks...

Abel: whats going on?

???: it seems like now you can hear my voice... fight Abel... your not fighting alone... I am here...

Abel: who are you?...

???: I am the manifistation of your true soul... you've always feared fighting... you always thought you were weak... but the truth is you are only as weak as you tell yourself you are... now do me a favor... stop believing that you are weak... trust in me Abel... I wont leave you like they did... I hate the rain... and everyday it rains here...  its tiresome being lonely in the rain... but you can change that... you have nakamas now dont you?

Abel thinks of the corps members hes met... and finally the girl he likes...

???: those people are here... I am them in one go... if you want to trust... you must trust me... I am your soul who is crying out for a partner who fights side by side with its owner... Now Fight Abel... it is your ring that will drill to the heavens! Now do you hear my name... if you do... Say It now!

abels eyes start to glow...

CBG:!?...

Abel: Burst through the Heavens! [Insert a awesome name here]

the energy bursts through from Abels ring and CBG dodges...

CbG: amazing... his power... has increased...

Abels energy starts to soround him...

???: do not fear of this power... I am here...

Abel appears behind CBG and punches CBG through the Hills...

CBG: his speed has increased aswell...

Abel: alright... its time for round 2...

Abel sourounds himself with a a vortex like energy...

Abel: devine bullets...

multiple bullets start shooting from the vortex... CBG trys to dodge but is hit by one of them...CBG smiles...

CBG: it seems like ive been beaten... but... I cant let him win this quick... he needs to get more powerful then this!

CBG goes all out on Abel. but Abel is shown to be faster then CBG. completly beating CBG Down. CBG has the strength faster in his side. but since he cant catch him. its a losing battle... Abel kicks CBG down...

CBG: even while going all out... it seems like you've become powerful enough to beat me down... what speed... your resolve is quite grand... you are fighting like never before it seems... I like that... Im glad that i met someone like you... 

Abel: I have a hard time believing your going all out...

CBG: sadly this is my limit to my fighting potiential... i am fighting for myself... you on the other hand is fighting with your heart and soul... your power is that of a host... Im glad I lost to someone like you...Now finish me off...

Abel: i wont... you already lost... I have no reason to continue this...

CBG: but you have too... how will you be able to get out of here. without beating me?...

Abel: we'll find a way to get out of this together... 

just then abel hears something...

???: dont give that bs excuse you shounen hero... he asked to get rid of him... lets do him a favor...

Abel: that voice it cant be...

Trollabel: its time for you to let me go!

Abel: shit...

a trollmask starts to appear before Abel...



CBG: it cant be... hes turning into a troll?........

TrollAbel: now lets begin where we left off...

Trollabel appears before CBG and kicks him in the face... as he starts to pummel him down. while laughing like a maniac... before something happens... Abel trys to get back his body...

Abel: i wont... let you have my body... not now... Ive beaten you already... why are you still around?

Trollabel: damn it... just accept your fate...

Abel: no... I cant lost...

Trollabel sees that abel is getting helped to stop him from taking his body...

Trollabel: you... your supposed to be helping me! I am the rightful owner of this body!

???: no... this isnt your body... its all over for you...

Abel pulls the mask out freeing himself from his grip...

Abel: sorry about that... We'll find a way out...


----------



## Aries (Nov 12, 2011)

Scene changes to the battle between Mystic and co vs haterade...

Mystic: alright how are we going to beat this guy? everything he hates which is everything is attacked...

Keiichi: hmm... maybe we can just gang up on him... we've been sort of arguing of what plan to use on this guy for a while...

Belphgoob: ill have to agree... We really havent gotten anywhere this guy... if I had to guess... I would guess he was the 3rd strongest of his group based on how hax he is... I got it! How about we outsmart him!

Mystic: how?

Keiichi: simple tiny... the same way I piss you off... if his power is his hatred its also his weakness... 

Mystic: i see... i got how are we going... lets go... 

Mystic and co run towards haterade...

Mystic: Now MYSELF! Hit Haterade!

Belphgoob: Alright MYSELF! Lets go MYSELF!

Keiichi: way ahead of you MYSELF...

Mystic and co try attacking haterade but he dodges it... they keep screaming out MYSELF each time they communicate with one another...

Mystic: nice teamwork... MYSELF!

Keiichi: its almost working MYSELF! we have him on the ropes!

Belphgoob: its almost over MYSELF!

they keep attacking Haterade... and annoying him with Myself...

Haterade: thats enough! Im ending this now

Mystic thinks...

Mystic: so thats it... he needs something to hate for his powers to work... so i was right in using this strategy... now lets see if he falls for it... this is our chance...

Haterade: I HATE... MYSELF!... wait... what?

haterade attacks himself by accident... giving Mystic and co enough time to attack him with everything they have. destroying him in the process... the dimensions start to slowly shatter... Scene goes to the battle of CR/platinum against vegeta... Vegeta is getting beat...

Vegeta: why am i losing? this isnt making sense... 

CR: to think you were talking big about beating us... now look at you...

Platinum: you could beat us one on one... but together we make a unstoppable team... when chaos and order work together they surpass chaos itself... its all over for you...

Vegeta: I REFUSE to be beaten by inferior beings! Im going to ban you all!

* Big BANG ATTACK!*

Vegeta attacks him with his attack. but CR and platinum combine their attacks...

Platinum: crimson HOPE!

CR: Chaos Eater!

Their attacks overpower vegetas... the blast consumes vegeta... 

CR: did we win?

Platinum: i dont know...

Just then Vegeta appears from the smoke injured...

CR: seems not... you gave us quite the run... but your limit is up...

just then the dimensions break bringing back everyone...

Abel: huh? CR? what are you doing here?

CR: yo hows it going abel?

Keiichi: CR... your alright... i thought you were gone... 

Aiyanah:....

CR: nope... who told you that? i am fine and well...

Abel looks and sees that sajin and sphyer are both on the ground... Ivy is seen...

Abel: anne...

Cubey: what a touching reunion... its a shame. we are running out of phases...

Xerces: i am disapoint your not gone Cubey...

Awesome: seems like we arent all gone... what brought us back?

WAD: something must have happened but what...

Mystic: oh yeah... i forgot... We got rid of that hater modhunter...

Vegeta: it cant be... so thats why they were brought back... shit... that means... 

Vegeta looks and sees CBG on the floor...

Platinum: i dont know about you guys... but i think we can all agree... Vegeta cant win this fight... not now...

Vegeta thinks...

Vegeta: ive been injured to much...and my only back up is tazmo... my only hope is to get the key... but their is so many people... I cant get to her...

???: maybe I can do you some good...

Vegeta: who said that?

Gig: the masterplanner at your service... or the guy you thought you had outsmarted... 

Vegeta: but how? i got rid of you...

Gig: I knew i couldnt control you. So I didnt bother... so decided to add myself into your system... but how you say? simple... you helped me....

Vegeta: what? how...

Gig: i designed my armor to transport a piece of my being to energy...

Vegeta: so that means...

Gig: correct... I knew you would betray me... so i let myself get attacked... I decided to look inside your system first hand and learned things about you... and even now. the technology is quite something... you cant win this battle... but with help you can... together... with my intellect... and your power... we can... we can become a GOD! so how about it... I shall lend you your strength... and make you as close to your power was before your memory got altered...  me and you have similar goals... so together we can make it a reality...so is it a deal?

Vegeta: i hate to admit it... but I guess you stake hard bargain... deal...

Just then Gigs armor starts to float and souround Vegeta...

James: what now?...

Platinum: gig... you bastard... so this was your plan all along?... hes fusing with him... this is bad... his energy is increasing... like that of a god...

from the smoke... a new being is born...

???: we have been reborn... we are no longer below mere humans... and modhunters... we are above them... we are the new evolution! we are the new way... we are no longer Gig... nor vegeta... we are...



Gigeta: Gigeta.......

is this the end?........... we'll see next write up...

Final modfuck happened. so I should give people their new role. fix who got killed in the game. and update this game/pm people the phase started tomorrow... for now. enjoy the role you had... well you had before the final modfuck...

*DJ Scruffy[Scumproof]-was attacked by the hero abel...
Gig[Prep time]-Gig was atacked by the hero Abel and Platinum...
AFK-[Unbanned]-Cubey was lynched by the people...
Abel[Hero]-Remchu was faction killed by the Modhunters...
Sajin used his prep time superneg abilities to kill off... vasto[path of a rager]-Sharkskin... tsubaki[fanservice]-Mystic was killed off aswell
Platinum was faction attacked by the avengers. but elitebodyguard[Buto]-Gumby sacrificed himself to kill off his and his attacker DJ Scruffy[scumproof]-marcos. yes it doesnt make sense the scumproof died. but elitbodyguards ability is to take down anyone with it... also bomb was activated... so lets rap this game up... everyone vs everyone now... Lynch who you dont want to win this game... or not also prep time let gigs crew extra kill someone. Keiichi[Tease]-Keiichi was killed off*


----------



## Aries (Nov 12, 2011)

alright ive pmed everyone their new roles... just for the lulz... a new bomb has been activated... so once again a game will go out in a bang... the phase begins... this will be the last phase for this game before it ends...

*final phase begins*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2011)

Gigeta not as powerful as anti-monitor vegeta but stronger then everyone there combined!


----------



## Magic (Nov 12, 2011)

Man I should have been given more abilities. gg
 

Good luck plat and the rest of ya


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 12, 2011)

lol @ least I used my ability. will continue watching to keep up with the antics.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 12, 2011)

Well it looks like we have 11 players left, let's finish this up nicely guys. 

I'm going to vote Plat..cuz you know he's prolly mafia

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Aries (Nov 12, 2011)

well I think I can make a dayphase neg/ end the phase and finally grand finale write up... so I think I can get this game over with these 3 more write ups... everything seems to have been building up for this moment... So next write-up should be exiting... so 3 more write ups before the mystery person is revealed... will make it a sequel hook for next game


----------



## illmatic (Nov 12, 2011)

what to do, what to do.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch chibason]*


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 13, 2011)

Am I the only townie left? 

*[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*


----------



## Magic (Nov 13, 2011)

wouldnt be surprised


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 13, 2011)

Come at me mafia. Ive got the best role i could ask for.


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2011)

We need more exitement then this... this is the final frontier for this game... after a month its finally over... i have the next arc planned... just need a name... whats a awesome arc name?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cocoa]*


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm about to kill a mafia with my new day kill. 

Hmm...I will think about that name CR.

illmatic is mafia.....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> We need more exitement then this... this is the final frontier for this game... after a month its finally over... i have the next arc planned... just need a name... *whats a awesome arc name?*



how are we suppose to help you out with that when we do not even know what the flow or theme of the next game will be...idiot.


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2011)

we has been banned. cant be said this final phase... lol Vasto. its simple vasto. you think of a awesome name. and give it to me. the theme doesnt matter for now. it can be Devine Hell for all we know. Ragnorak. something fresh and new. you can even say Rage of the Ragers can be the next theme name


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Things are heating up .

*[vote lynch James]*

Also you should keep a theme CR.

Start it off with another R like reconstruction, revelation, that's my suggestion .


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 13, 2011)

hello vegeta.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 13, 2011)

@Cocoa- Go for Plat


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello James .


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hello James .



 **


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

And no i'm not mafia .

The question is are you son?


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 13, 2011)

only mafia vote for me


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Only mafia vote for a guy wearing a charles barkley set .


----------



## Chibason (Nov 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Only mafia vote for a guy wearing a charles barkley set .



*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

That's turrible.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That's turrible.




*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Chibason (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Chibason (Nov 13, 2011)

So, Plat...how about you do another NBA game? It could be themed like 'what the NBA stars do when they're on strike'


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

I actually announced yesterday in the mafia fc and the nba thread that my next game was going to be.

Sports Bar Mafia 3: NBA Lockout Edition

With the Owners as the mafia, Celtics as the cultist faction trying to get enough votes to decertify, the renegade owners led by marc cuban, and a disgruntled fan as the serial killer.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I actually announced yesterday in the mafia fc and the nba thread that my next game was going to be.
> 
> Sports Bar Mafia 3: NBA Lockout Edition
> 
> With the Owners as the mafia, Celtics as the cultist faction trying to get enough votes to decertify, the renegade owners led by marc cuban, and a disgruntled fan as the serial killer.



^Brilliant. I can't wait to play.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Just going to wait to see what happens monday and the like before I start working on it heavily.

No point in doing it if somehow the lockout ends you know.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Just going to wait to see what happens monday and the like before I start working on it heavily.
> 
> No point in doing it if somehow the lockout ends you know.



Absolutely...I really hope they get this junk ironed out though.


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2011)

And so Charles Barkley became the big bad for this game. Liked those suggestions platboy. For some reason was thinking injustice for all as the name. Damn justice league episode


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

If Charles Barkley is the big bad... we are fucked. None of us can stand up to the chaos dunk.

Only infinity gauntlet kobe stands a chance.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Injustice for all would be a good name.


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2011)

Got to love justice league. Though I like revelations seems fitting for my next game. But yes what have you thought of the story platinum  it's almost like gig is taking some tips from lex luthor/dr doom. I wonder If we might see some flash like ability to stop gigeta


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Things are getting intense.

Not even Michael Jordan has seen such intensity.


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2011)

Next write up will go further beyond. Out of all the avengers gig was pretty much the only one in the team that can be considered a true villain. I find it funny how the avengers are so alike but different. Xerces and sajin both fighting for love. While sajin wants to save his loved one, xerces wants to destroy his. Awesome and wad are like the kids who play video games. While awesome thinks as this adventure as nothing more then a game for entertainment while wado thinks of it as a game he must win to prove a point of something. Its a game of entertainment meets a game of serious buisness. Gig and vasto are all about getting pay back. While in vastos case his vengeance is nothing more then someone taking justice to their own hands while gig is making his justice nothing more then vengeance. It's actually pretty ironic... And cubey is cubey


----------



## Gig (Nov 13, 2011)

*Gigeta!* 

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]* We must restore the natural order of things, which means Cubey must be in the land of the dead


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol Cubey.


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2011)

Cubey is invincible.... The cube one will solo  he'll beat you... He'll beat you to bannage


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 13, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

How is he still around?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

Wait cubey is still in the game?

*[vote lynch cubey]*


----------



## Chibason (Nov 13, 2011)

Cubert it is
*
[Change Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol I don't know if I have the heart to say cubey got lynched last phase but only time will tell if our heroes find out in time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2011)

Cubey is going to Cubey.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch cubey's corpse]*


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2011)

Why would someone want to lynch poor cubert prime... He wants to be like superman


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2011)

Because Cubes don't deserve to live.


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2011)

well time to make a dayphase neg... that will make some shed tears of what just happened


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2011)

*DayPhase Neg*

*Hope* *Unleashed*









​
The Scene goes to where it left off...

Gigeta: Gigeta... 

Aiyanah: what power... I thought his power before this was already absurd... but this?... its ridiculus... he is a GOD!!!

Gigeta is looking at his new form...Sphyer and sajin wake up...

Sajin: where are we?

Sphyer: whats going on?...

Ivy: sphyer and sajin....your awake?

Sajin: ivy... I...

Sphyer: save it for later Sajin... we have a bigger threat for now... what power... I have yet to feel such a fear of power since the battle with vasto a long time ago... 

Sajin: yeah... 

sajin trys to move but cant...

Sajin: seems like that last attack took everything we had from us...

Sphyer: damn it... I guess we can only watch this for now...

Platinum: Interesting... the power you possessed Vegeta was pretty big... the only power I can remember that was close to such a strength of yours was Vasto when he used the power of Rage to help him... but even then he was immature with his abilities. and probably would have lost to you back then... even then your power has now skyrocketed... It seems like it wont go the same way we had with vasto... even now i doubt even Rofl can stop you...

CR: you may have gotten stronger... but we will still stop you Gigeta... We can take you down in 1 shot... 

Abel thinks...

Abel: I can tell CR is bluffing... just looking at what we got... it seems most of the corps are pretty tired out from their fight... We dont have the strength to beat this Monster... Maybe if we were healed... maybe... we can pull off a victory against it... for now... it seems impossible...

Gigeta: You can stop your bluffing... based on my caculations... it seems your teams are pretty tired out... even you CR and platinum are tired after your battle with Vegeta... your teamwork wont work against us... We are beyond what vegeta was...

CR: even if you get lucky to beat us... you wont escape out of here... 
their are multiple corps members out there... even you alone cant take down the whole Corps down... No matter how powerful you are... you may take out some of the corps... but not all of them...

Gigeta: that maybe true... but all I need is to take you guys down... then use the princess to power myself back to the way of Vegetas original power... the Anti-Moderator strength... maybe even make myself stronger then that... the Corps wont be able to stop us... We will change this place by force... The Corps cant get in here... So I should test out my abilities....

Platinum: everyone! Lend...

Gigeta summons a energy lanza...

Gigeta: let me show you how pointless such a action will be platinum... ive studied everything from you remember? i know how vasto was beaten... the corps lending you their power isnt going to get you strong enough to even scratch me... but incase you will do it... let me show you how pointless it is...

Gigeta opens a portal and throws the lanza into it...

Keiichi: he didnt just send the attack where I thought he did... did he?

Mystic: it cant be...

the lanza heads into a blackhole that sucks in the lanza... the lanza detonates and destroys the blackhole....

Aiyanah: what power.... he destroyed 1 part of 4chan....... 

Abel: 1 part of 4chan?... whats that supposed to mean...

CR: chan is the name of a  blackhole that sucks everything into terribleness... and destroys it completly... the reason we call this chan 4chan... its because their are 4 blackholes like that in these sectors.... and Gigeta... just destroyed a chan............

Gigeta: do you see that?... you guys stand no chance of stopping me... but your free to try... I need some punching bags to test these powers out. would be a waist to not use these powers before becoming more powerful... We will rewrite history... to a better world... where all is gigeta and gigeta is all...

Gigeta starts to walk forward to ivy... the corps is stuck in fear of the power that is Gigeta... Doom awaits them... then something happens...

???: hey tincan! you forgot something...

Gigeta looks to the side...

Gigeta: xerces?

Xerces: I am the PRINCE OF ALL UCHIHAS! I refuse to live in the world that is gigeta is all... that seems like a terrible place to live in...

Gigeta: im surprised... im sure you sense my power... but no fear in your eyes...

Xerces: sorry but fear is not in my vocabulary! the laws of physics are with me! we may have been team for a while gig... but we all had different goals... since right now... your goal crosses ours! I wont let you win!

Awesome: hes right... i cant find the greatest adventure of all time in the One piece... if everyones brainwashed to follow one path!

WAD: Sorry Gig. but we are not on your team aswell... we wont let you win!

Gigeta smiles

Gigeta: I see... even more punching bags...

Platinum: So a alliance... I can work with that... 

Gigeta: I wont even need to move to beat you all...

Gigeta energy towards the Avengers... just then something happens that stops the attack...

Gigeta: hmm?...

Tazmo is seen to have tooken the attack for them.... 

Gigeta: Just like you Tazmo to protect people... based on your justice... and way of order... It seems like Gig wasnt able to completely control him as he thought he did... but then again... tazmo was along with vegeta the original 2... guess all I did was make him show his true colors... 

Tazmo: vegeta... I know your still in there... I always knew... that you were always the same from before... you never wanted peace for the Modhunters.... you did it to bring chaos and justify your revenge for having someone equal to you... Its a shame... I thought if they had brought you back. without having a equal and without memory you would change... but I was wrong... I followed you to keep a eye on you... I wont allow you to defeat the only hopes here...

Gigeta: its a shame... you were nerfed like vegeta from their original power... maybe if you still had that power you could stop us... but your just a shell of your former self... you've already been beaten... all you did was  delay their defeat...

Tazmo falls down. and Wad and awesome rush towards Gigeta to attack him but he uses a barrier to souround himself... saving himself from getting attack...

Mystic: its our turn!

Belphgoob: hope bros! lets go!!!!

mystic and belphgoob try to attack by transmuting the ground... summoning spikes to attack Gigeta... but the barrier stops the attack...

Aiyanah/James/Amrun/Keiichi/AFK: Lets go!

Aiyanah,Keiichi,amrun, and James... all try to neg Gigeta... but gigeta summons his own attack attack. to counter... destroying their negs in the process... all 4 of them dodge the attack...Cubey trys to attack but trips down a pebble... getting knocked out in the process

Gigeta: now this is pretty much funny...

Platinum: lets go... Abel...

Abel: right...

CR: I hope you got stronger since last time Abel... 

Abel: ive gotten stronger... Ill show you!

CR: Good... we will need it for him...

CR and Platinum rush forward towards Gigeta...

Gigeta: trying the same thing all over? how sad...

CR thinks...

CR: hes toying with us... if he wanted he could have stopped us all... right now...

platinum thinks...

Platinum: even though they have fused... they still have the same weakness... their too overconfident with themselves... they will underestimate us... and thats all we need...

Platinum and CR try neg Gigeta... but his barrier appears... just then Xerces appears from gigetas shadow. and grabs gigeta... Gigeta notices Xerces and drops his barrier

Gigeta: what the?

Xerces: the laws of physics... works its wonder...

Gigeta then sends his energy to stop the negs and send xerces flying... the smoke sourounds gigeta


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2011)

Gigeta: your attacks wont touch me...

Just then Abel appears before Gigeta...

Abel: We'll see about that!

Gigeta: ?!

Abel punches Gigeta which budges him...

Abel: see... you were just touched... how does it make you feel!

Gigeta: Enough!

Gigeta souround his hand with energy... and lifts it up... and then uses his gravity abilities that I just second made up. to send everyone to the floor...

Gigeta: time to begin our new World order...

CR: damn it....

Platinum: cant move...

Abel: shit... shit... Ivy... is in trouble... get up...

Gigeta: you guys gave us a nice laugh... but when it was all set and done... we would win...

just then something grabs Gigetas leg...

Gigeta: If it isnt CBG... 

CBG: I agree with tazmo... this isnt right... we payed for your sins last time Vegeta... we wont let them pay for your mistakes... I wont let you win! It was me who told the corps of your treachery... we got lucky we were saved from a ban thanks to Naruko... but now... shes not here to save you...

Gigeta: you think you can do anything to us? you cant even stand up...

CBG: its not about the dog in the fight... but the fight in the dog Gigeta! Abel... I am proud of you If only I could meet more people like you... I wish I could see the end of this... but cant... but with your eyes... maybe I can see it... you are a hero! farewell....

CBG starts to glow...

Abel: CBG!!!!!!!!

Gigeta: what the fuck! are you doing?

CBG sacrifices himself to stop Gigeta... the gravity wears off... Gigeta comes out off the smoke slightly injured...

Xerces: we can move again... lets get him now...

[insert theme power up here....]

WAD: There's just no way that we can win... Hes to overpowered...

Awesome: He prep times soo hard because he's not a mortal man

Gigeta: wheres that music coming from?....

Keiichi: He's gonna rewrite history...hes gonna make us his manslaves...
Unless we bust a massive Deus Ex Machina to stop him...

Mystic: Bro, we've been through so much stuff,

Belpgoob: Barely got any screentime now have a cameo appearance... Now it's time to take this sucker down!

James: C'mon amrun, now it's time to blow doors down

Amrun: I hear you James, now it's time to blow doors down

Sphyer: turn me around 'cause it's time see a showdown

Sajin: ive got a ich just making sure to say it before we beat the cliche villain down

Ivy: He's gonna sodomoze the sectors if we do not blow doors down

Aiyanah[boy voice] C'mon guys 'cause it's time to blow doors down
[girl voice]Oh, we'll piledrive you, it's time for the smackdown

Platinum:Hey Generic Villain, Modfather
We know your weakness its our Hope-sauce!

CR: We Host the Sectors, and blow your mind
We will defeat you for all mankind!

Abel: You hold the Preptime,
We hold the Deus Ex Machina
You are the Gigeta,
We are the Mafia Community!

Everyone: We are the Mafia CommunityX10

just as they say this... Gigeta who is confused on whats going attack is hit with everything they have...

CR: Its all over! Abel help me out here!

Abel shoots his neg and CR does the same... combining their attacks to hit Gigeta... but they miss and destroy lots of the base... it hits something...

CR: we missed...

Abel: what happened?.... how did we miss?...

Gigeta: that shounen bullshit theme music power isnt going to beat me... I will crush you all now!

just then a big power batter appears from the smoke... it is what was hit by their combined strength of CR and Abel... that looks like this... just larger

​
the power battery starts to shatter... yellow light starts to appear...finally it breaks... releasing... a... "monster" the energy sends the skys to darken from across the 4th walls... 

Rofl: whats going on inside their?

Scene changes to Vasto and Gumby... when vasto notices something...

Vasto: this feeling... damn it... I was too late... its been awakened! this is just the beginning of the worst to come...

The guardians notice that the beast... has been released...

stan Lee: this... is bad...

scene goes back to the base battle

scene goes to LB who notices the power... LB can only smile...

LB: what a glorious day... If only I could see their eyes... as they witness... a monster like never before... oh well... maybe their screams of fear will cheer me up...

???: lol... it seems like ive been finally reawakened from my slumber... 

gigeta thinks

Gig: what the....... what is that?.......

Vegeta: no... its...

from the shadows a demonic thing appears...

Abel: that voice... its you...

Trollbeard: trollbeard at your service! it seems like you remembered me Abel! its been a while... how did you like the present i gave you?

abel remembers the troll that tried to take over...

Abel:...

Trollbeard: its been a while since Ive been out...  you guys sure made a ruckus out here... Luckily you guys dont have to tell me... anything!  I know whats been happening here... I shall help you out...

Everyone even gigeta is stunned at seeing the entity of trolling... or fear at released... 

Trollbeard: now lets see... you've gotten stronger Abel... lets see how your body can handle TRUE POWER!

Trollbeard rushes towards Abel to consume him. but Platinum pushes him out the way. Trollbeard gets platinum...yellow energy sourounds platinum... who screams in pain as Trollbeard starts to control his body...

CR: this is bad...

CR trys to attack Platinum... but his attack has no effect on Platinum...

CR: whats going to happen now?

Gigeta:...

from the smoke... a new threat appears... trollbeard now in control off platinum

​
trollbeard/Platinum: I have been... REBORN! trololololol! seems this one was into hope... quite the nostalgia... but it doesnt matter anymore... This body... lets test out its abilities now...

its starts to sprinkle...

Abel: platinum?...

Ivy thinks...

Ivy: I have never seen such a thing... its... beyond believe... its... a monster!

trollbeard/Platinum: platinum no longer exists! I am trollbeard! the entity of trolls... prepare to face a evil like never before! Now disapear!

Trollbeard fires off a yellow energy towards Abel... abel thinks

Abel: i cant move... its like im frozen in fear

Just then CR appears before Abel...

CR: Abel! The fears you don’t face control you. The fears you face, you move beyond.Your drill will shatter the heavens of the sectors! once you let go of everything! and move on!

CR trys to block the attack using the shield but is no match for the power that overwhelms his shield... Abel moves out the way...

CR: ....

the attack hits CR... and in a flash its all over...

Abel:... CR!

the rain drops slowly... but the point of the impact still land heavenly... and quickly...

Keiichi: no it cant be... it cant be...

Keiichi starts to shed tears...

Aiyanah: damn it... Damn it all!

aiyanah gets on his knees... and hits the ground...

Trollbeard/platinum: ha... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! this is just wonderful! what a touching end!

from far away Someone is seen watching the whole thing...

Abel: hes gone... he sacrificed himself... to save me... but... why?

the only thing left... was a fallen ring...



*Amrun[Scumhunter]-Illmatic was negged by scarmask*


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2011)

But then CR is going to come back and I will then be like


----------



## Aries (Nov 14, 2011)

I wonder if someone catched the tenacious d reference in there ... Wonder what will happen next phase? It's almost like watching kaminas death all over. I expect a spiritual comeback


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 14, 2011)

When will my day action receive a write up?


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 14, 2011)

just when i get a new role, my old one dies


----------



## Aries (Nov 14, 2011)

Later today a new dayphase neg will happen for now continue lynching


----------



## Aries (Nov 14, 2011)

seems nothing has happened... shame. was expecting people to spam the place with more barkley pics... alas we cant win... also lol what happened to xerces? he appeared like in the 2nd phase and then no showed the game... apparently a way we must all strive to do to get the win in mafia games. but then again anything less then 40 years is non canon... seems we may never know what happened


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2011)

O_O Xerces is still alive?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 14, 2011)

I still want to know my fate in the story 

despite being not in the game though


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

Xerces' canon sped up CR. He was rendered non canon by his own canon.


----------



## Aries (Nov 14, 2011)

remchu you can take xerces spot. hes just filler now in the game...  but yes game will end tomorrow! or wednesday. depending on how not lazy i am... so far. 2 more write-ups before its all over... also platinum. which song should be used for next write up. this one












or this one












both of them fit the situation for whats going on Parrallax... i mean platinum. and yes ivy you will witness a shocking twist at the end. so far its known. your the big sister of Abels romantic interest. so if i remember this right. Hes responsible for what happened to you... which will be elaborated more next game...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

The second .


----------



## Aries (Nov 14, 2011)

so the second one you say?... i see... well that will be the song to it... its almost time for the grand finale... also Ive been told by Rod he will be participating in the second arc. I cant wait


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2011)

second song.

you are too emo CR why evanescence. smh

And dammit you should have left me Vegeta so I could have killed everything.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

That will be fun.

I just hope we can beat Gigeta.

It's time to take him to the space jam.


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2011)

We need to break the fourth wall.


----------



## Aries (Nov 14, 2011)

well to be fair. those songs do infact make sense. when I look for songs. I look for songs that fit the mood of the write up. i mean  ex: why would I put What is love in a serious buisness write up. wouldnt make sense to me. but like I said. wont matter in the long run. Next write-up will go further beyond all expectations. trollbeard has been unleashed. so how 2 overpowered characters must be stopped at this point... we will need fairy tail levels of asspulls for this


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2011)

We can hold hands or sing a song to prevail!


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2011)

Please.....someone....anyone.....answer my prayer....


....
...

Help!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

I will regain control!

CR's shitty troll entity can't possess hope for long.


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2011)

Hopefully aliens from a distant universe will send us rays of HOPE and we can damage the enemy.

*prays*
Someone...anyone....help!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Hopefully aliens from a distant universe will send us rays of HOPE and we can damage the enemy.
> 
> *prays*
> Someone...anyone....help!



You are praying for Eridan ?

Rem I am proud of you.

We need the prince of hope to shine upon us.


----------



## Aries (Nov 14, 2011)

its alright bruce... you must confront your darkest fears... what ever they are...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

My fears are a world without hope.

But as long as we have eridan, we have hope .


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

Well that and a NBA lockout, but that fear has already been realized.


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> My fears are a world without hope.
> 
> But as long as we have eridan, we have hope .



you put your faith in false prophets

smh


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

You are the one who prayed to him .

And hope is Eridans to do with.

He will make me strong. I will be Eridan's Tim Tebow.


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm praying for divine intervention here and you want Eridian sama to come fuck us all.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 14, 2011)

You prayed that "aliens from a distant universe will send us rays of HOPE and we can damage the enemy"

Mind telling me of another alien from a different universe that attacks with rays of hope ?


----------



## Aries (Nov 14, 2011)

hope does that to people remchu... hope fucks us all. hope couldnt save this game from the inactifaggin. wont save it from this menace


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]6KdXzNTS_jM[/YOUTUBE]

NO WE CAN STILL WIN


----------



## Aries (Nov 15, 2011)

no matter what happens... guys... remember this... we will always be...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2011)

damn thought another write up had come.


----------



## Aries (Nov 15, 2011)

nope... new write up. be a 2 parter... which means 2 write ups for the price of one tomorrow... right now. just killing the time


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 15, 2011)

So wonderful.


----------



## Juri (Nov 15, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Aries (Nov 15, 2011)

All good things must come to a end


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iJawNXAucts[/YOUTUBE]

I nominate this for my power up song .


----------



## Aries (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't know... Powerup songs are rare... But we'll see


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2011)

It's time for us to shut up and jam CR.


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 15, 2011)

I desire to see my day kill's result.


----------



## Aries (Nov 15, 2011)

It's going to be grand. As I've said it will be 2 write ups. It's going to go further beyond anything


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh my! I can't wait!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2011)

Anticipation rising!


----------



## Aries (Nov 15, 2011)

If I'm not done by today then tomorrow the game will end. I have first write-ups done just making the grand finale


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2011)

*DayPhase Neg​*
*Reach to the Heavens*









​
The scene goes to where it left off...the ring is on the ground...

Ivy: CR's energy... its gone... Hes been banned... what a monster...

Sphyer: damn it...

Trollbeard is seen laughing... everyone is quiet... fear had tooken a hold on their bodies...

Trollbeard: why the sad faces? the show has just begun... dont tell me you guys are still sad over trash getting taken out?... if getting rid of trash hurt you this much! I would have gotten rid of more... and more I shall! unless you guys are smart enough to do the right thing...

Gigeta:...

Trollbeard: and thats swear your loyalty towards me and become a trollbeard pirate... you guys should know you cant win... besides why be on the losing side. when you can be on the winning side... I shall grant you your deepest desires..

Trollbeards starts to smirk...

Trollbeard: but then again you are free to not choose such a thing... It wont matter to me in the long run... I can just destroy you right now. and then destroy the corps outside... or maybe I should just force you guys to become my pawns. and let you guys destroy one another for my entertainment. hahahahaha! its good to be back... the mayham i will cause these sectors again will be grand! so whos in?

Gigeta starts to laugh...

Trollbeard: something funny?

Gigeta: here I was expecting the entity of trolls to be funny... your a disapointment... to think the mighty trollbeard who can is the master of fear wants some nakama! with your power why want some nakama? nakamas are just hinderence to ones true power! besides you being a troll sort of kills that nakama dream... Besides you forgot something Trollbeard...

trollbeard: and thats?

Gigeta: we are still around... we wont let you have your joyride here... We will change this world... we will stop you here and now. and continue our plans...

Trollbeard: now thats funny... do you think you can beat me?F

Gigeta: we can and will you unfunny troll! we will put you back in your place and change the sectors into a better WORLD! into gigetas WORLD!!!!

Trollbeard: I see... I wonder how you will accomplish that goal. when me and you know the truth... your weaker then me... you cant win... but maybe thats why your upset... you realize your no longer the top of the foodchain... you are now my food... does that piss you off?

Gigeta: HA! we weaker then you? We didnt know you could be this funny...

Trollbeard: its hurts your pride... to come so close. and even after fusing to becoming a so call perfect being... your still inferior... someone who strives to be perfect but so inperfect... how ironic! If you really think you can win... come face me... and prove me wrong... unless your... scared...

Gigeta: Very well... we shall show you our true power... Now we can cut lose. and make use to this power... We are glad you were released so we can demonstrate our powers! you are still inferior to us!

Gigeta attacks trollbeard...

Sajin: Ivy I want you to do me a favor...

Ivy: what is it Sajin?...

Sajin: I want to fight again...

Ivy: what?.... but your injured... you cant fight...

Sphyer: Hes right...

Ivy: hmm?

Sphyer: rather we rather to admit it or not... we have very little choices left... we had trouble with gigeta... who was merely toying with us... Gigeta was very overconfindent... its why we got lucky and survived our battle with him... but this trollbeard... it didnt hesistate to destroy once it got out...

Sajin: We need you to heal us right now... we will need all the help we can get to stop this menace...

Ivy: but what about the others?... their pretty injured aswell... Maybe i should heal them aswell...

Sajin: their out of your reach for the moment ivy... just heal us until we can atleast be able to move. and then heal those others... we need to take advantage of this chance gigeta has given us...

Sphyer: If we were lucky... those 2 would destroy each other... but I doubt it...

Ivy: very well... it will take a small while though...

Ivy summons a shield around them and begins healing them... the battle between gigeta and trollbeard continues... with gigeta trying to punch trollbeard. but trollbeard dodges all of his hits...

Gigeta thinks...

Gigeta: it seems like he knows. taking a hit from us would be bad... i guess we should show him our true speed... based on our caculations. we are still stronger!!!

Gigeta 2x its speed and continues to try to punch trollbeard. Trollbeard now starts to block his attacks... until he corners trollbeard to a wall...

Gigeta: no more running from you! ive got you cornered

gigeta trys to punch trollbeard. but its revealed to be a mirage...

Gigeta: what the?...

Trollbeard: my my it seems it was you who was cornered by me...

Gigeta turns around...

Gigeta: you...

Before Gigeta can finish his sentence trollbeard appears before Gigeta and punches the wall... yellow energy bursts through the wall...

Gigeta thinks...

Gigeta: hes just toying with us... but theirs no way he can be this strong... no way my caculations are wrong... his power is below us...

Gigeta: prepare to face true POWER!

Gigeta summons another lanza...

Trollbeard: ooh. scary scary...

Gigeta throws the lanza at trollbeard. who stops the attack with 1 hand... and shatters it... trollbeards hands start to bleed...

Trollbeard: what power... you injured my hand...

Trollbeard appears before gigeta and gigeta trys to punch him. but trollbeard blocks and headbutts gigeta. which sends him flying back towards the people...

Sajin: this is bad... rather i like it or not... Gigeta is outmatched here... he cant hold on...

Sphyer: its just been a minute... our only hope rests on gigeta... but it seems he wont last long...

Gigeta gets back up and thinks...

Gig: vegeta... we are heavenly outmatched here... if you were back in your prime ala antimoderator.... we would have a better chance to beat him.... right now we have very limited options... we either retreat and get some prep time against this monster... team up with these people to stop trollbeard... we can use them to distract him long enough to get our powers upgraded...

Vegeta: i refuse to run away... as even if we did what would we accomplish? trollbeard would destroy the key and everything in these sectors... and i refuse to work with inferior beings...

Gig: vegeta what are you thinking of doing?

Vegeta: banning him to pieces! I wont let that entity win!

Gigeta flys to the air... and starts gathering energy around him...

Gigeta: HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Tazmo: whats he thinking of doing?

Gigeta: Trollbeard! your the entity of trolling of Fear... I suppose that if thats the case... Fear isnt a hinderance to you is it? so if it isnt... you shouldnt be afraid of taking this attack head on would you? unless... you are a coward...

Trollbeard: how funny...

Tazmo: so thats what hes doing... hes trying to provoke trollbeard into taking his attack... but that fool is only going to destroy this entire Sector C... Gigeta! stop what your doing!F

Gigeta: its time to meet your end!

Tazmo: everyone! get down!

[insert music here]











Gigeta: FINAL MODFUCK!!!!!!

Gigeta shoots his energy towards Trollbeard...

Trollbeard: OH FUCK!!!

the attack hits trollbeard... for those of you who want to know how it would look... something like this
​


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2011)

from the smoke trollbeard appears injured...

gigeta: ha... hahahaha! seems like you werent as invincible as you thought you were... your body saved everyone from its destruction...

trollbeard: Its been a while since ive been injured like this... I have to compliment you gigeta... you really injured me bad with your attack... but sadly. it seems your out of juice... that was your strongest attack... and right now. ive gotten bored of our battle... you cant win... let me demonstrate...

Gigeta: what the...

trollbeard snaps his fingers... and portals appear arround gigeta...

Gigeta: this...cant be...

the Modhunters hands appear... and grab Gigeta...

???: come join us... gigeta... one of us... one of us... one... of... us!

the Modhunters start to pull gigeta appart... Gigeta starts to scream...

Gigeta: We wont lose... WE WONT....

and hand pierces through gigetas chest... gigeta is then dragged into a portal... by a troll...

Trollbeard: what better way to get beat... by facing your fears head on... hahahahahaha... now onto buisness...

Trollbeard looks... and sees ivy... trollbeard then appears behind ivy...

Abel: Ivy behind you!

Trollbeard touches her barrier she has around sajin and sphyer... and it dissappears...

Trollbeard: i cant have you bringing back dq players back in the game... So I shall oblierate them now...

Ivy... No... you WONT!

Trollbeard: huh?

Ivys eyes glow. and a energy like beam hits trollbeard sending him flying...

Sajin: ivy...

Ivy starts to walk forward... trollbeard gets up from the rubble...

Ivy: ive always been a passive person... I never want to hurt people... but you... your no person... your a monster... I wont let you harm my friends no more... I will obliterate you! your evil nothing good inside you! I will stop you...

Ivy rushes towards trollbeard...

Sphyer: we've been healed...

Sajin: Ive never seen ivy like this... this is the first time ive seen her angry... she is about to go all out on trollbeard...

Abel: ivy...

Trollbeard: your quite something girl...

Ivy: dont underestimate me!

trollbeard puts up a barrier around him but ivy kicks the barrier and breaks it...

Trollbeard: ?!

Trollbeard is then kicked by ivy. sending him flying... Ivy appears behind Trollbeard and kicks him high in the air...Ivy follows up by negging trollbeard... Trollbeard gets out of the neg slightly injured... Ivy then punches trollbeard to the floor...

Abel: what power... Can anne win?

Trollbeard gets up...

Trollbeard: i underestimated you... a mistake i wont do... you have the key it seems... it seems like you are still immature with your powers... i would be a fool. to let you still be around to mature your powers a bit...F

Trollbeard appears before Ivy. and punches her in the gut...

Trollbeard: everyone is treated equal. in the house of trollbeard...

Trollbeard then puts his hand infront of ivy and negs her... Ivy trys to fight back. but is no match for trollbeard. as she proceeds to get pummeled down... Ivy is able to get some shots in trollbeard. but their not enough to edge it out in her favor...

Trollbeard: now this is getting sad... no matter how much you get beaten down... you still dont just fall do you?

Ivy: I wont give up! not aslong as I have something to protect... they went through everything for me... and I will be willing to do the same...

Trollbeard: out of everyone here you are the strongest... but not stronger then me... now how to make this battle more funny?... Oh I got it! Lets target your friends...

Ivy: no... DONT!

trollbeard starts to throw his negs at ivys nakama... Ivy uses her body. to take the hits for them...

Sajin: she cant hold out longer...

Trollbeard: marvelous!

Sphyer: i wont let this continue!

sajin and sphyer rush towards trollbeard to attack him. but he blocks their attacks...

Trollbeard: how romantic... 2 hearts! but nowhere to go... its a shame... both of you trying to ease her pain... without realizing your causing it... how funny... but then again if you wanted to blame someone... you should blame abel... dont you agree abel?

Abel: .......

Sajin: whats that supposed to mean?

Trollbeard: maybe in another arc you'll find out...

Trollbeard force pushes sajin and sphyer across the base... wad and awesome appear to attack trollbeard... but its a mirage. and they hit each other...

Trollbeard: quite the lovely mood... it seems that the girls fighting determination has caused you all to try to fight me... how pointless...

everyone trys to attack trollbeard...

Abel is seen watching them hopelessly try to fight trollbeard... and looks to the ground and sees CR's ring...Abel thinks...

Abel: Im the only one not fighting... CR sacrificed himself because... maybe... he thought I was their only hope... platinum did the same thing when he saved me from getting controlled... in both cases... I needed to be saved... Im still not strong enough... but... it doesnt matter... even if im not strong enough to win... continue to walk forward no matter the cause... its what CR and platinum would have wanted...

Abels ring starts to glow...

Abel: its my turn to save you guys... their is hope... no matter how much we are beaten down... no matter how much we fall... aslong as we have a small light of hope... nothing will be lost... If the sky darkens... its up to me. to shatter those heavens. to release hope everywhere... their is still somone whos fighting with us... he just needs to know it right now... confront fear... and go beyond it...

Trollbeard is seen about to destroy ivy... when he hears something...

Abel: trollbeard! i am your opponent...

Trollbeard: hmm? abel? what do you think you can do? if you want to perish...do not fear... you shall be the last to meet its end...

Abel: I may not be able to injure you much... but maybe with a little help... that can change...

Trollbeard: help? dont kid yourself... do you not see what im seeing? everyone here cant do anything to me... their getting pummeled down... who here can help you out?

Abel: platinum...

Trollbeard: platinum? ha dont make me laugh... im controlling his body... he cant help...

Abel: maybe so... but... I know hes there... somewhere in there! Platinum if you can hear me... Fight! Fight! you are our only hope... to stop this menace...


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2011)

Scene changes inside platinums head...

Platinum is in a place. filled with nothing but light... sorounding platinum is DARKNESS... the darkness starts to talk to platinum...

trollbeard: you couldnt save your loved ones platinum... and you couldnt save hope from disapearing... because of you... Ive gained a body... thats righ platinum. everything that has happened. rests only on you... because of you. the modhunters were released... because of you [insert lots of probs that will probably be talked about the next game.] your just as responsible for this as I am... your nothing but a a scum platinum... dont you agree? but with me... you no longer have to fear of not having fear in saving your loved ones... I am now in control of you...

Platinum: hes right... I failed them... I failed... I was their hope... and I was shattered... these visions... im seeing...I want them to go away!

Trollbeard: those visions are the truth platinum... they show you what you failed to stop...

The visions show all of platinums fears... and finally shows april getting banned multiple times.

trollbeard: you cant fight your destiny platinum... embrace your destiny as this new and improved platinum... you are just like me... im just showing you what you truly are...

trollbeard starts to laugh... as he starts to walk away...

Platinum: I cant... I cant... fight destiny... theirs no point... i am worse then this monster... ive lost... im sorry... I have failed... hope is no more...

just then platinum hears a voice...

Platinum! Fight back! fight back! hope... you are our only hope... no matter how much we get beaten... aslong is their is a ray of light... their will always be... Hope.... remember what you are...

just then those voices start to vanish...

Platinum: was that abel?... hope... HOPE! they need me...

Platinum starts to open his eyes... his eyes start to glow...

???: thats right platinum... fight back... Fight! I shall guide you back to the right track of hope!

Platinum remembers hearing that voice before... a voice he heard during[gig gaiden]...

[insert theme music power up]











Platinum starts to get up... the darkness that sourounds Platinums. starts bursting as light starts to appear from the darkness... Trolbeard looks around...

Trollbeard: Impossible! how is this happening?

Trollbeard trys to attack Platinum. but he is shot but a neg... Trollbeard looks to the side...

Zetta: I wont let you touch the prince of all hope...

Trollbeard: whats going on?

Just then more corps members start appearing...

Trollbeard: this... what is this?...

the entire corps members. banned or not appear infront of platinum...

Marco: hope will not be destroyed...

Wormo: it will be brought back up... no matter how much we fall! we will rise! we wont let you control platinum anymore

Trollbeard: ive never seen such a thing... hes resisting me... his nakama... are appearing to stop me from controlling him... I WONT LOSE!

Trollbeard starts to run as he dodges all of the corps members attacks... Trollbeard jumps and is about to punch platinum in the face when a shield appears to stop the attack...

Platinum: what the?

Scene goes to the outside. where trollbeard stops. and starts to grab his head...

Trollbeard: whats going on!

Abel: hes fighting back! Ivy now yours chance! restrain him now! Everyone lend me your strength! Im going to hit him with everything we got!

ivy summons chains to restrain Trollbeard. while Abel raises his hand as he gathers energy... CR's fallen ring starts to slightly glow...

Scene goes back to inside platinums mind where he sees 3 familar faces...

???: man how many times do I have to save you now Platinum? seems like you cant do anything without me bailing you out

???: Platinum look forward...we have a enemy to take care off... just like old times...

???: Platinum... its time to look to the heavens and show this monster what true hope is...

Platinum: it cant be... its you 3...

CR,Mio and april appear before Platinum...

Mio: the old crew is back together!

April: we will always be nakama to the better end... we will stop this menace...

CR: come on platinum. we never got to see who is better... lets show trollbeard. how it will go.....

Platinum smiles.

Platinum: let's go... Together...

Trollbeard: how? What is happening to cause this? He's out of my control...

Just then trollbeard notices 2 eyes behind platinum... Time stops for platinum and co for a bit

Trollbeard: it can't be... How the hell did you get here?

The Entity of hope appears before trollbeard...

???: Trollbeard you never learn do you? Even you can't be ignorant to the truth... Along as their is a bit of hope... I will never disappear...

Trollbeard: don't give me that bs plot excuse.... How did you get here?

???: it seems you won't understand but I'll tell you. Out of all the entities out there I was one of the rare few who was not sealed away trollbeard.... I am the power source for all of the mafia corps... As long as they have willpower and hope I will always be there. When I noticed that you were released I decided to come to help these people with hope of stopping you...

Trollbeard: you bastard!!! So your helping these people in stopping me? Don't make me laugh! I'll still win you hope fool!

???: we'll see about that... Never back down... Move forward and never look back....

Just then time goes back to where it was and the entity of hope disappears to help platinum out. Becoming his nakama to help him out...

Platinum: let's go!!!

Platinum and the corps attack trollbeard with everything they got...

Meanwhile at the present time... Abel now having most of the power of others begins to put his energy in his final attack... Abel rushes towards trollbeard...

Inside trollbeard notices something off. Trollbeard looks at what's happening outside. And notices Abel running to attack him... Trollbeard try's to break out of the chains. But everyone rushes to hold the chains down so trollbeard doesn't escape... Trollbeard shoots a neg from his mouth but a shield appears before Abel to delay it hitting him. Giving him enough time to move out the way.

Abel: where did that shield come from?

Abel looks and sees that CRs ring was the thing that saved him. But notices the ring light disappearing completely... Abel can see the spirit of CR telling him to move forward and never look back...

Abel: even in spirit he protected me...

Abel jumps to punch trollbeard and scene changes back with trollbeard who focuses back to platinum and co. Trollbeard try's to neg them but their shield blocks it.

Trollbeard: damn it...

The corps proceed to pummel trollbeard. Every one of them punching trollbeard... Platinum is the last to go to punch trollbeard. As he draws near for his attack. The corps start disappearing...

Zetta: get him... Dark hero...

Mio: your hope burns bright!

CR: make sure I don't have to bail you out again!

April: platinum... Good luck... Don't fall. Rise above...

Platinum sheds a tear as he witnesses them disappear infront of him...

Platinum: it was nice to meet the old crew again... Now as for you! Get out of my body!!!

Platinum punches trollbeard and scene goes to Abel who punches trollbeard aswell... Trollbeards body starts to shatter... A explosion happens.... And all returns to nothing...

Next write up is the end of the game.


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 16, 2011)

I know how it ends.


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2011)

It's going to be a good ending... I can't wait


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 16, 2011)

It is now much clearer to me.


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2011)

So I think that this was a good way for trollbeard to have been stopped. Make sense. Next write up we will se the winner and the epilogue


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2011)

So who do you guys think disserves the win


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 16, 2011)

Me!          .


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 16, 2011)

scarmask


----------



## Chibason (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh man, I hope I didn't show up late to the party


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2011)

I cried manly tears CR.


----------



## Gig (Nov 16, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> So who do you guys think disserves the win


Gigeta 

Clearly he allowed Trollbeard to win knowing Platinum would asspull some hope attack to defeat him for him, Gigeta will then return revealing he was actually equal to Trollbeard but the power needed to win would have weakened him enough to the point that the heroes could have defeated him


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2011)

Hope entity asspull is what led to trollbeards demise. Also i don't want to spoil much but their are big things in store for the games storyline. Also lol gigbot all along  but this game is nearly over...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2011)

Is the hope entity hopenheim or is it someone else ?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2011)

Also obviously I deserve the win for unlocking my potential as the dark hero and leading the charge to defeat trollbeard with my nakama at my side .


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2011)

hmm? i havent thought of the name for the hope entity... Ive been thinking of lots of names for the moment. one that might fit the situation. so dont know for a moment. but next game i should give one out


----------



## Magic (Nov 16, 2011)

Please everyone we have ever known, lend us your strength!


----------



## Magic (Nov 16, 2011)

I should win, I was winning as Vegeta.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2011)

CR we all know the hope entity is charles barkley no need to be mysterious .


----------



## Magic (Nov 16, 2011)

Its zelda vagina


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2011)

No it ain't Rem .


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2011)

alright tomorrow this game will end. I had the entire write up before my computer starting being a piece of shit. and messed up................................. ill have to rewrite the whole thing...................... again


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2011)

Your pc couldn't handle the greatness.


----------



## Aries (Nov 16, 2011)

it didnt........ it was one of the most awesome write ups of all time............. and all ruined because my computer was terrible. worse i didnt save it... thus making me start over... im going to do it through my pms so I dont lose it


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 16, 2011)

so about my story..

My supposedly wedding was turned into a massive disaster of war. It was ruined~ 
And then, I'm a dbzing.

I'm not so princess in the story anymore~!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2011)

You should use an online pad CR for your writeups.

That way it is saved as you type online.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2011)

Come on Come on Come on! Final chapter...and who won the game...town...or mafia?


----------



## Aries (Nov 17, 2011)

yeah need something like that to save it... all because i was trying to get a pic for the game... and it started messing up... but luckily i remember most of what I wrote by memory. so I am doing this more faster... well did you like it ivy? you didnt want to be a damsel in distress so i gave you a chance to finally go out on someone. and be patient vasto. one more day isnt bad...


----------



## Gig (Nov 17, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> Hope entity asspull is what led to trollbeards demise. Also i don't want to spoil much but their are big things in store for the games storyline. Also lol gigbot all along  but this game is nearly over...


Well technically I transformed myself into energy and then fused with Vegeta by possessing/going into symbiosis with him. 

So technically I can't be destroyed as energy is indestructible it can only be converted into another form of energy meaning even if Vegeta's body is destroyed I will endure as a bodiless energy who can in theory possess people or more than likely Gig bots  

This means I can take on my true form as my avatar as a being who lacks a biological physical form should be able to take on the appearance of what ever he desires


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 17, 2011)

So the power of hope is a plot ass pull?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2011)

Every victory has been an ass pull...Mafia Corps=Fairy Tail.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2011)

Hope is not an asspull.

Rage is the REAL asspull power .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2011)

Bullshit Plat. rage is an actual power while Hope is always an ass Pull....not that I rage.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep rage king never rages.


----------



## Aries (Nov 17, 2011)

platinum is right... Hope entity is more then a asspull... its a devine asspull  but alas it was forshadowed... 



> CD activates it... and platinum is sucked in... Platinum is in a white place...
> 
> Platinum: guess I have to start...
> 
> Zettas ring starts to glow... and Platinum begins his training... Platinum hears voices that say "Hope"... willpower... determination... during his training... this motivates Plat to not give up but Platinum cant understand what these voices are but sees a vision of a thing...[this info of the visions Platinum sees will have more plot revelance next game] anyways a timeskip happens and platinum gets out more powerful then ever...



yes that was forshadowing of the hope entity. so its a asspull that is not a asspull... ala fairy tail power . and didnt think of it like that gig and you are correct. but like i said. wait and see. im almost done with the write up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2011)

oh please there was no forshadowing needed...everyone saw that coming CR. Platinum always spouts off about Hope....too bad it did not help him for the NBA season. bet if he Raged more along with everyone else it would have gotten done and season started.


----------



## Aries (Nov 17, 2011)

*The Final DayPhase​*​*Arc 1 Grand Finale​*








​
The scene goes to where it left off with the explosion happening...from the smoke platinum appears...

Abel: is it finally over?

Platinum smirks...

Platinum: thanks...

Platinum falls to his knees and behind him trollbeard is seen badly injured...

Trollbeard: you bastards... I won't lose to you... I've been sealed away for a while and to be released and get this injured... It's bs!

Abel: damn it... Why won't you stay down...

Trollbeard: I won't lose!

Trollbeard is about to attack when he notices that their is a aura of hope around them and knows the entity of hope is still there to protect them...

Trollbeard: damn it... I'm too injured to deal with you... You should have minded your business... You guys will be spared for the moment... Abel... This isn't the last you will see of me king of pawns... We will meet again... Do not forget... What your role is... Or will be...

Trollbeard disappears....

Abel: seems that monster finally left us...

Platinum: Abel... I am proud of you... You really improved. And showed me the true power of hope...

Abel: nah I don't think I disserve the praise you helped me out... You saved my life... And gave me some inspiration to face fear right ahead...

Platinum: I see... Though you saved me so that evens it out... You really are quite something... April would be proud of who she gave the ring too...

Abel: thanks and

Abel remembers what April told him a long time ago... And then remembers about ivy...

Abel: I forgot!

Platinum: hmm?

Abel: where is Anne?

Platinum:...

Abel looks and sees that sajin and ivy are knocked out...

Abel: I have to tell her...

Abel collapses... And Abel thinks...

Abel: my body seems to have reached its limit...I have to tell her of her past... Our past... But since she's safe... I won't have to worry... I'll tell her tomorrow...

Abel knocks down and aiyanah runs towards Abel...

Aiyanah: abel!

Platinum: relax... He's just tired... He just needs a nice sleep...

Cubey wakes up

Cubey: seems like I missed the whole fight... Wait... Where are the others at?

Cubey looks and sees sajin knocked out...

Cubey: those guys left me! Wait up for me!

Cubey runs away...

Aiyanah: what a pain... Seems like awesome,wad and xerces decided to run away when the explosion happened... Seems we failed to capture this scums... But we atleast got their leader sajin...

Platinum: tell me something aiyanah... What happened to CR?

Aiyanah:....

Platinum notices keiichi with the hope bros mourning... And sees a fallen ring...

Platinum: I see... Tell me something Aiyanah... Was it me that took out CR?

Aiyanah: it wasn't your fault platinum. Trollbeard forced you to attack...

Platinum: maybe... But my heart isn't telling me the same thing... Trollbeard was right I am responsible for this... To tell you the truth deep down I wanted CR to be the person pulling the strings to justify my reasons for trying to ban him... I wanted revenge for aprils ban... I felt guilty because I was powerless to stop her ban... Aswell as other bans that I couldn't stop...

Aiyanah:...

Platinum: though CR was acting strange... I finally get why... It was because of her aswell... I can see it clearly now... Her ban affected him more then me... I guess it makes sense... I always wondered why he had such a goal to prove to himself he was better then me but it was for her aswell... Still April was acting strange before her ban...

Aiyanah: like?

Platinum: she kept talking of some prophecy... Anyways theirs the fact that scarmask told me I was important to the plan... I have a feeling that aslong I'm around danger will only come after my nakama... That's why... I'm exiling myself...

Aiyanah: what? But you can't do that! We just lost CR we can't lose you either...

Platinum: that's why I'm leaving... I'm being targeted and their going after my nakamas... Maybe I'm afraid I will keep losing more nakamas if I'm around... This might be the only way for them to focus on me then you guys... I can also find out more of what April had found out based on the hints she gave me... Theirs more to this then meets the eyes... I've made lots of enemies during my time here so I wouldnt put it past them to carry a grudge...

Aiyanah: what about the modhunters break out? Only few knew of the ins and outs of there... And their all gone except you...

Platinum: maybe just maybe they were infact flawed... But I don't know... Maybe wez has returned? If he has no doubt he would be the one most likely to try to go after me... If that's the case this could be bad... And more reasons I will need to leave... I almost lost my hope... This exile can do me some good... In getting most of it back

Aiyanah: will you come back to us after this small exile?

Platinum: ha... Don't know but never say never... Aslong as their is a small ray of hope I will be there... Farewell...

Platinum holds a small prayer for his fallen rival before leaving but is stopped by AFK who is carrying tazmo...

Platinum: what's this?

AFK: sorry for eavesdropping but we heard you will be heading somewhere...

Tazmo: we are the last of the modunters... We have nowhere to go... No doubt the corps when they get here will try to capture us... We now have a purpose... To make this place a better place through the shadows... That's why we want to follow you... Dark hero...

Platinum hesistates for a while but agrees...

Platinum: alright let's go...

Platinum and the modhunters disappear and the corps finally get there...

James: seems like you missed the show...

Mist puppet: their was a delay

Sagemaster: damn missed the wedding...

Rofl: where is CR and platinum at? And what happened here?

Aiyanah: well trollbeard was released... But was forced to retreat after getting beaten... The avengers escaped us except sajin...Platinum and CR are gone... In CRs case forever....

Mist puppet: what's that supposed to mean?

Aiyanah: he sacrificed himself to save Abel from trollbeard...

Rofl: so he was banned... Protecting the kid... I see... Alright that's all I need to know... Mafia corps I want you to help the injured corps members... Their pretty tired they disserve a rest... Im proud

Rofl leaves...

James: old man rofl nice of something? Where are we? In a twilight zone or something...

Mystic thinks...

Mystic: we are so close to getting our bodies back... All we need to do is wait for ivy to wake up and use her powers to fix us to the way we were. I can wait...

Rofl: let's head back home mafia corps!

The corps leave the base... The rain stops and a ray of light appears before CRs ring... Just then the person who watched the whole thing scarmask appears...

Scarmask: what a impressive showing... Trollbeard was beat it seems... Abels potential continues to grow... Impressive... A new era is about to begin! It's time to go forward with the plan... All will fade to nothing....

Scarmask looks to the ground and sees CRs ring before picking it up...

Scarmask: one by one they will all drop...


----------



## Aries (Nov 17, 2011)

Scene goes forward 2 hours in time...The Scene goes to Sphyer in Judas office...

Judas: you disobeyed orders but i can let that slide since you brought back ivy... and for bonus you got that traitor sajin. thought the others escaped...

Sphyer: tell me something... when Ivy wakes up will we still transport her?

Judas: the truth is... that plan is no longer a option... Ivy has always been the tool for the Corps... but lately ive grown to doubt she can be used... she made a bold move in trying to betray the corps when she decided to leave with scums... thats why... we will need to "replace her" and take away her gift...

Sphyer: whats that supposed to mean?

Judas: since you are her former bodyguard... I guess i can tell you before the others... She will be excuted for treason against the corps...

Sphyer: treason? she saved us from getting destroyed by trollbeard... we should be thanking her...you guys gave her that curse and locked her in a tower... and now that she has more of a goal of trying to find her place here. you decide shes not good enough and decide to ban her? that makes...

Judas: you dont get it do you sphyer? ivy is no person... so she shouldnt be treated one... shes nothing but a tool... she has become a threat to us... no doubt sajin has influenced her to much... its a shame... I liked this princess better then the last. but all good things must come to a end...

Sphyer: what?....

Judas: we thought that taking her memories of sajin would help her out but i guess it didnt... she reverted back... aslong as sajin exists ivy will become a menace to us... she has a unstable power. and giving her emotions have increased that likely chance in time she will betray us... do not fear sphyer... we will get a new and improved princess...

Sphyer: I dont want a new princess... the one we have is just fine...

Judas: i figured as much... but you cant change the plan... she will be excuted... her so called curse will be lifted from her. and a new princess will appear. that traitor ivy will be forgotten once she is excuted... so its not like you will miss much... now excuse me... i have some urgent matters to attend too... leave now...

Sphyer is angry at what he has just heard... and thinks...

Sphyer: they treat her like a tool... now I see why sajin did what he did...

Sphyer leaves...

Judas: you can come out now Foxmask...

foxmask appears

Foxmask: cruel as ever I see...

Judas: not at all... im just being honest... now tell me... what happened?

Foxmask: Trollbeard was unleashed but was beaten...

Judas: i see... havent seen that thing in a while...what about cr and platinum?

Foxmask: I dont know what happened to plat but CR was destroyed by trollbeard...

Judas: of everyone in that group of his i knew CR was the most troublesome of the group... still it seems like he along with his partners have been banned... their no longer a threat... I guess things are looking up... the master is seen to be released... we must just wait for the darkest nightphase to happen...

Foxmask: your quite the planner... you knew of the avengers where abouts for a while now. but withhold information from the others. just so you could manipulate them to joining together... and lead them in a goose chase...

Judas: not at all... those missions they did benifetted the master... and his return... besides i used them to my advantage to get the guardians to get more trust from them... its almost time before I get enough support from them to take over as leader... though stan lee can be a problem... he'll need to be eliminated... either way once i become leader... the easier it will be for us to make our move and destroy the corps from the inside out...

Foxmask: the Darkest Nightphase prophecy... As I recall the release of trollbeard was the end of the first act of the darkest nightphase prohecy... so we should be going to act 2... wonder what it is...

Judas: doesnt matter for the moment... the modhunters were released a while ago... it seems like their is another player that is pulling the strings... that person must be quite something to recruit LB... but for now. keep a eye on the avengers and report back to me.... Cubey...

Scene changes to Vasto and gumby out of prison... outside is pure blood...

Vasto: we are no longer chained anymore by the corps... its our chance now...

Vastos ring is now fully red...

Vasto: this is power... to become rage itself... is to stop rage itself...

the blood starts to souround vasto and he transforms...

​
Vasto: its time for us to make our move... we are no longer vasto and gumby... we are... the Rager corps... and those who oppose the rager corps hellish hate,We'll burn you all--That is your fate! lets go gumby recruit people... for the darkest nightphase...

Gumby is seen holding a small power battery that is red... and has the same symbols as vasto... Scene goes to Gigeta in a moon like planet nearly in pieces... just then... gigetas eyes begin to glow... scene changes to blaze who is watching cycloid...

Blaze: Ill get revenge for what you did to marcos... you and your partners will pay... I gurrantee you... justice will be served...


----------



## Aries (Nov 17, 2011)

Scene changes to LB who is in her throne laughing at the ruckus that has happened... 

LB: Incredible! what a show... though trollbeard was beaten. Its funny to know they were all played like fools! it was a grand day it seems... and you are to thank for this incredible plot of yours...

the mystery person appears in the shadows...

[time for some relaxing music before the reveal ]











???: so it seems...

LB: i am shocked... it seems like you finally show yourself to me... have you finally trusted me?

???: i am no longer in a position where I need to hide anymore...

LB: i see... interesting... to be honest I had doubts when you decided to team up with me... you promised me entertainment and more power... its rare when it is actually delivered...

???: my my... seems like you didnt trust me?

LB: not at all... just didnt think this would go as you said it would go... but still i knew deep down It would be worth it... and it has... it has interested me... but i am curious... on who the person I am working with is... may I see?

???: you have done everything and more to help this cause... so its only fair you get to see who your working for...

the mystery person comes forward... where lb sees the mystery person...

Lb: Interesting... but for some reason Im not surprised... but it does make sense... only someone like you would be able to manipulate people like you did... only a "joker" like you could do it...

*CR...*

CR: my my it seems like your not surprised it was me...

LB: though it is anticlimatic... It makes sense in context... I now understand it... The incident where people were being turned into trolls...Sector C disapearances... Trollbeard...modhunters being released and then.... Trollbeard being released... It was all you wasn't it?

CR:...

LB: yes... Its clear...You always not appearing most of the time in the corps times in need and the fact Your interest in Abel was based on the fact that he carries the will of April in that ring of his... I always wondered why the person I was working with wanted to destroy the uchiha fc... But then again you dislike UCHIHAS so it makes more sense...

CR: their was more reasons for destroying that terrible place but it's mostly because they had something I didn't want others to know off...

LB: I see... But now since I know who you are... i am no longer interested in this... though its been a good ride... the thought of working side by side with a male makes me sick... Its time to make this right... and I know just how!

LB activates her abilities... 

LB: Your just like any other male... so you have the same weakness as they do... Bow down to your new master! 

LBs necklace starts to glow and CR bows down to LB...

LB: See it wasnt that bad.... To tell you the truth I never liked working with someone like a partner... a god working with someone like equal is disgusting worse when a male is that partner... I want to wipe that taste of disgust out of my mouth... I wanted to do this for a while... I wanted to know who was pulling the strings to show them who the true manipulater is... at the end of the day you were my pawn that  helped me find some entertainment... but dont worry CR! I shall take your plot and take it to grander heights... its the least I can do...

CR starts to laugh...

LB: whats so funny?...

CR: I was thinking of the same thing... tell me... did you honestly think I would let my guard down to someone like you? that I would team up with you without any back up plans? you got it all wrong... let me demonstrate... your highness...

CR gets back up...

LB: whats going on? i didnt tell you to get back up! keep bowing down to me!

LBs necklace starts to glow...

LB: whats going on? theirs no way you could resist my charms... this... isnt possible... No man can resist my charms... unless you have luffy syndrome  which is rare...you cant resist the charms of my abilities...[ala cubey has luffy syndrome...]

CR: maybe so... but I have something better... no matter how hard you try to disguise yourself as some sort of god to these manslaves of yours... your no god... your far from it... if you have no flaws then you are a perfect being... a being that can be considered a god... a perfect being has no weakness... but you do LB...

LB: what?...

CR: dont pretend you dont know what im talking about.... Superman is a being that is considered to be like a god... but he has a weakness... and that weakness is kryptonite... and just like superman you have your own kryptonite... let me demonstrate...

CR takes out something... that something is none other then a heart... not just any heart... LBs heart...

LB: ?!

CR: Now lets start over... Bow down LB...

CR squeezes LBs heart a bit. and LB is forced to bow down...

CR: see it wasnt so bad... to think all this time... all you were  was just a female version of Naraku... impossible to beat... godlike abilities... but both having the same weakness... your heart... both of you really thought it was so much of a weakness you discarded it... and tried hiding it to make sure no one knew... quite tsundere thing to do... you traded power for your heart to never get hurt again... how funny...

LB: damn it... how did you know...

CR: before I get into that... their are lots of things you got wrong... let me tell you... i know for a fact you heard of the rumors about me... but you didnt know the truth of them... you see LB... the person who started those rumors were me...

LB: what?

CR: shocking I know... but those rumors really helped me out quite a bit in my planning... to avoid people contacting me. I made those rumors of myself so they could avoid me at all costs. with that. I could go on with my plans without any disturbance... well most of the time... I took interest in Abel because truth is I wanted April to join my cause... but she was banned before I could recruit her... It really is a shame too.... she should have been able to see the new era...

LB:...

CR: when april was banned I had to move my plan ahead of time... I decided to see why Abel was chosen by april for her successor... and she was quite spot on... He had quite the potiential... I decided to watch his potiential unfold... the vasto fight was a perfect way to see it... though I did wanted to get back at vasto for what he did to april I wanted to see abels potiential... so i decided to just destroy t-pein instead of sending him to prison for my quick revenge... I also I stalled the fight as for as much as I could to get vasto at his strongest. and then let myself get "taken" out to see what abel could do... he surprised me when he gave vasto a beating for a while. but that didnt last long... before Vasto could finish abel off. I got involved and helped abel beat him...

CR smirks...

CR: now onto Platinum... I made sure to make myself suspicious to him from the get go... just to see  his reaction when he couldnt get evidence against me that I was doing anything wrong... he would begin doubting himself... it went marvelous... where everyone just started to lose faith that CR was the one pulling some strings... Platinum didnt... and thats what made this great... I would take a hit from Scarmask to make platinum believe I wasnt the person who helped scarmask out in the modhunter escape... i made sure to keep scarmask near platinum to taunt him. Platinum would become paranoid someone was out to get him... and with the only person that all the evidence was building towards but having no evidence against him... Platinum wouldnt know what to believe... it was like L to Kira from death note... I knew even though i took the hit for him. he still doubted me. even when I teamed up with him to face vegeta...


----------



## Aries (Nov 17, 2011)

LB:...

CR: Now as for trollbeard... I missed my attack on gigeta on purpose to release him... but trollbeard has different plans... I figured this would be my time to become a martyr in the corps eyes and make platinum doubt himself more... Trollbeard controlled him and made him attack  abel... if it werent for the fact Scarmask transported me out of their before his attack hit. I would have probably been gone or badly injured... why take the risk?

CR: Even though I made sure abel would come into contact with trollbeard. I didnt want him destroyed. he is still valuable to the plan... trollbeard got beat. though i figured it would happen... not the way it did... regardless the outcome happened... Platinum would become so paranoid he would leave the corps to try to save his nakama from being put in danger. the plan was to have platinum leave on his own will... hes no threat to my plans anymore... aslong as he believes hes being targetted... he probably wont return to the corps anytime soon... now for the uchiha fc... Have you heard of the uchiha prophecy?

LB: why would I want to know of such a thing?

CR: i see... do dont know... let me tell you what it is... it is said When the time comes a Uchiha will be reincarnated and will appear to the Uchiha FANS in their time of Need... He will Decide the Fate Of the Uchiha fans... rather they prevail or fail... do you understand?

LB:...

CR: Now as for trollbeard... I missed my attack on gigeta on purpose to release him... but trollbeard has different plans... I figured this would be my time to become a martyr in the corps eyes and make platinum doubt himself more... Trollbeard controlled him and made him attack  abel... if it werent for the fact Scarmask transported me out of their before his attack hit. I would have probably been gone or badly injured... why take the risk?

CR: Even though I made sure abel would come into contact with trollbeard. I didnt want him destroyed. he is still valuable to the plan... trollbeard got beat. though i figured it would happen... not the way it did... regardless the outcome happened... Platinum would become so paranoid he would leave the corps to try to save his nakama from being put in danger. the plan was to have platinum leave on his own will... hes no threat to my plans anymore... aslong as he believes hes being targetted... he probably wont return to the corps anytime soon... now for the uchiha fc... Have you heard of the uchiha prophecy?

LB: why would I want to know of such a thing?

CR: i see... do dont know... let me tell you what it is... it is said When the time comes a Uchiha will be reincarnated and will appear to the Uchiha FANS in their time of Need... He will Decide the Fate Of the Uchiha fans... rather they prevail or fail... do you understand?


----------



## Aries (Nov 17, 2011)

CRs eyes change...

LB: you got to be shitting me... a sharingan?...... Really?

CR: i was too shocked when I discovered that i had become a reinarnation of such a terrible clan... but I took pleasure of knowing I had the power of choosing their fate... and as you can guess i decided destroying it was a better option... their savior was the thing that destroyed the fc... how ironic... but besides that... the uchiha fc had info on me thanks to that shitty uchiha prophecy... so it had to be destroyed... No onto your situation...

LB: theirs no way you could have found it... without me knowing of it... how? it makes no sense...

CR: its simple... didnt you find it wierd i never contacted you in person? and when I did. I always covered my face? it was simple... if your power could control men It would be dangerous to face you head on with such a powerful ability at your disposal... So thats why I had help... come out Scarmask... 

Scarmask appears behind LB...

LB: what the?... where did scarmask appear from? i didnt even notice...

CR: its simple LB... she has always been there... isnt that right Mio?

​
Mio: I told you not to call me that anymore... I am scarmask...

LB: ... it cant be... even though my abilities to control wouldnt work on her... I still should have been able to see when she took the heart...

CR: that is correct LB... but thanks to Mios abilties i knew of your weakness and thats how she was able to get it aswell... the ability to choose the power to make herself revelant or not... quite the scary ability... if she chooses to not be revelant its like she is intangible... she cant be hit... if she wants she can even be invisible to people without them knowing... only way to even know is if she chooses to be revelant... this whole time LB you were being watching by her without you knowing... anyways time is running out... Mio did you do what i asked?

Mio: yeah i released all the manslaves...

LB: what?

CR: its time for them to see their god on her knees...

the manslaves hurry towards LB is at... only dei is the only one to take this chance to leave LBs clutches... the manslaves souround CR and mio...

???: LB SAMA!!!!!!!!!

Lb: what are you idiots doing... attack them! and take that heart from him...

the manslaves dont respond...

LB: didnt you hear me? attack them...

CR: their no longer under your control LB... their in mines...

LB: No way...

the manslaves faces turn into trollfaces...

CR: to think all this time... all this planning... for nothing... in the end you were the pawn in the bigger picture LB... in the game of destiny... lets go Mio... we have some important buisness to go through now... you can keep your manslaves... Im not interested in using them yet... all in due time...

CR and Mio start leave... Lb gets up...

LB: tell me something... what are you 2 corps going to do now?

CR stops...

CR: simple... we are about to begin the plan of a new era... I can see it in your eyes... how much it pisses you off that you were played... i have yet to see such eyes since Wez... but if you wish to ban me, hate me, detest me until you can make the weakness a stength... but I doubt it... as for the corps... I am no longer a corps member long you LB... I am beyond such trivial thing... I will bring in a new era... with my power... I will follow my own path... and my own corps to take down the mafia corps... it makes sense doesnt it LB? let me show you what true fear is...

Just then CR takes out his ring... his ring starts turning yellow... the yellow energy of fear and trolling souround him... and transforms his mafia corps suit to something like this...



CR: I am no longer a corps member... I am...fear... i am a Troll... we'll be in contact LB... for now... lets go Mio...

CR and Mio leave and LB thinks...

LB: I'll get you for what you did... I'll make you pay... when you let your guard down Ill destroy you... mark my words...

The scene goes to a abandoned building with someone talking...Too 7 people...

???: April said their was no miscalculation that was the miscaculation...

???: it went exactly as expected... Everything will turn too the worst...

???: Maybe but the truth is they really did help us a bit... April and... CR...

everyone looks displeased as they hear the name of the person who betrayed them that fateful day...

???: really remchu?

Remchu: yeah... But anyways...

​
The scene fades away and goes back to the guy talking too the 3 kids...

Kid 1: that was great!

Kid 2: I knew CR was the bad guy!

Kid 3: I didn't it caught me off guard...

Kid 2: what will happen to the love of xerces X LB?

Kid 3: ragers corps? Is their going to be other corps?

Kid 1: abel X ivy should be shipped at this point.... Will we get to see more of it?

Kid 2: wait remchu and co are still alive? ala vizards style?

Kid 1: Why is ivy getting excuted? that evil man judas... and cubey is revelant?.......

Kid 2: will abel get the girl? and what will happen to platinum and...

???: seems you enjoyed it... But relax lots of questions that will be answered next arc... What you witness was a... Rebirth....

[see you next game ]

*Platinum[Hope]-Platinum was killed by the supermasions special ability...  and the rnged it so the winner is James[scumproof]-james... the rest lost the game. but it was close... only one could have won this game... and james was the victor... congrats on the win and thanks for playing...*


----------



## illmatic (Nov 17, 2011)

So Town wins?


----------



## Aries (Nov 17, 2011)

yes they do... james won it at the end. though i think even if it werent for rng he would have won it. he did a fantastic job as the scumhunter. and got a few scums out. but i wonder how next arc will play out?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh wait, so my story ended up with me getting executed~ :/


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2011)

Knew Mio was not dead...knew CR was trouble...knew Remchu was Vizarding because you gave that part away. AND I FUCKING KNEW PLAT WAS PLAT ROLE LYING SON OF A BITCH!

LB getting Kagura'd was lol worthy as well as Mio's ability. Judas being evil was also forsee able...but Cubert working with him was not. So much emotions. Brojin jailed Avengers/Corps in shambles. So so many threats. New Rager corps, Trollbeard, Gigeta(The anti monitor in waiting), CR's corps, and whatever is left of the Avengers. Also the hidden elements.

My mind is semi full of fuck right now!


----------



## Aries (Nov 17, 2011)

well we'll see about that ivy... you havent been excuted yet... but it does make some great drama..... for next arc to make. CR being the big bad was something that was pretty much forshadowed day 1 to be honest. Mio being alive makes sense since her getting offpanled though funny wouldnt really make sense since she was part of the 4 man group... aswell as judas who has bad guy written on him the moment i created him... hell even his name should have given a clue... their being more to cubey was also forshadowed. and makes sense. cubey didnt get a gaiden. and had to get something to relate to the avengers. but yes the whole finale was nothing more then sequal hooks...


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2011)

Ivy will be the rukia of next game


----------



## Aries (Nov 18, 2011)

So far things are looking up. Isn't that right hirako remchu senpai


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Nov 18, 2011)

I had no effect of any kind on the outcome of this game.

I need a moment to digest the philosophical implications of that.


----------



## Aries (Nov 18, 2011)

is that so Shima? trust me you will play a role in next games game. though thought you were banned forever. glad your back. since next game will look something like this...


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh, sign me up for that, then. 

When will it begin?

And no, 8 bans and counting, but no "perm" yet.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2011)

Of course I was the platinum role the entire time Vasto .

Looks like I got to stop a troll next arc .


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2011)

Do not despair comrades your dark hero will be protecting you from the shadows.

You will all bathe in the light of hope as I swoop in and save the game at the end like Tim Tebow in the 4th quarter.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 18, 2011)

lol vld. I knew plat was plat for like 2-phases before I was dead, so in total 4 phases ago pretty well just after modfuck. good game town.

And i had no investigation. that's why I blew up mafia attacked him and I exploded.


----------



## Aries (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't know when game will begin but I'll start sign-ups this Sunday so update the list platinum and put my second arc. Also lol I'm shocked platinum was the plat role for the whole game. Gig played great and if it werent for his team not being terrible they could have done more damage or won same goes to blaze and his mafia


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2011)

Gig is just lucky I didn't kill him out of principle .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2011)

I am going to rage open the Universe!...though I never do.

auto sign me up for next game.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2011)

You can only rage a hole in reality in my game .


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 18, 2011)

autosign me too CR.


----------



## pmaeT1eixol (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm going to attempt to read that entire write up.
__________________


Touhou Pimping Project
Set by Laix


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 18, 2011)

Wait how did only James win? 

Beautiful ending though. I should have killed James.


----------



## Gig (Nov 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Gig is just lucky I didn't kill him out of principle .


You're lucky you had plot shelds 

Phase 1: Cubification
Phase 2: nothing still cubificated 
Phase 3: Negate
Phase 4: you get Doctored 
Phase 5: I kill someone else


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds like Gigi just gave up...


And ye Plat I am high tier reality warper...but not because of rage....I never rage.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 18, 2011)

**


----------



## Aries (Nov 18, 2011)

i take it people are ready for next game


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 18, 2011)

You never answered my question CR.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 18, 2011)

who were you initially anyway?


----------



## Aries (Nov 18, 2011)

*"and I rnged it so the winner is James[scumproof]-james... the rest lost the game. but it was close... "*

pretty sure i put this at the end of the write-up. RNG is quite something


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 18, 2011)

But what ability made it have to go to RNG? 

Or did you just make up a rule that forces a RNG? 

Just curious.


----------



## Aries (Nov 19, 2011)

better way to get a result that way really without being bias towards someone. it was rnged for that reason.


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 19, 2011)

I see. That's fine then.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 19, 2011)

Ah, so I see James won. GG bro 

@CR- Thanks for the game, you really should get a job writing, it's clearly your passion.


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2011)

^lol

make the next game smaller too you dumpass.  Like a smaller player size or something. 90% of the people you invited or whatever became inactifags. 
Plus I didn't read all the write ups, good stuff but near the end you really wrote a lot of content.

I don't like the role shuffling too......confusing. 
Oh and mod kill inactive people.


----------



## atk2tonogan (Nov 19, 2011)

I like games and this is very very interesting post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah CR I recommend against role shuffling abilities, that really kills a game in my experience.


----------



## Gig (Nov 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah CR I recommend against role shuffling abilities, that really kills a game in my experience.


I agree though I got an awesom role in exchange for my meh role 

It kind of ruins all the effort you put into the previous role and breaks peoples spirits, it is like someone comming in and taking the awesome lego starship you built and giving you a lego tank you had nothing to do with in exchange, you have simply no attachment to the tank


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 19, 2011)

it'd be nicer too if phases started and ended on time as and that actions were done asap.


----------



## Aries (Nov 19, 2011)

Role shuffling is terrible. Wasn't really expected to be used based on the side effects of the final modfuck. But game was going terrible that a change up was needed. Didn't really help out. But did something regardless if it was for better or worse. Though the game didn't go as expected gameplay wise. I did succeed in making a grand story that pretty much makes up for the gameplay a bit. I think that the game did way better then the 5th and 6th game so it was a improvement in the comics mafia verse... 5th game was filled with delays and lags it was the HXH of my games and 6th game didn't even finish. My game had it's share of flaws no doubt about it but no game is perfect. And flaws in games are good for someone to improve in things... to know what is good or bad in your game. Make something good great and make something bad to good next game. Better to put yourself in a xanatos situations... Even in defeat you win... [insert cliche words here]


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2011)

No I agree with you trollbeard just telling you your next game will be far better off if you don't put in role shuffling.


----------



## Aries (Nov 19, 2011)

Role shuffling won't happen. I used this game to test the waters if such a ability can work. Didn't work out so not using. As for rather it should be a small or big game. Never been a fan of small games. Especially for a game of my type which is story centric. The longer the game the better the story will be. Anyways next game should be better. I'm going to have to reinforce the whole post atleast once a phase or allow role revealing to make the game more interesting... Don't know. But their will be quite the enimies next game


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with what you said cr. good luck on your next game. Ill join if its after december 19


----------



## Aries (Nov 19, 2011)

wont wait that long for such a thing. im willing to post pone the game 10 days or even 2 weeks. but that nearly month... cant. i want to get these games over with. besides the second game will be the best story...  more plot will be used on the heroes this time


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 19, 2011)

then i'll sadly have to sit it out. i'm sure it'll be great though


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Nov 19, 2011)

I had thought that the role-shuffling and erratically timed phases were intentional trolling maneuvers. It'll be a shame to see such things being left out.


----------



## Aries (Nov 19, 2011)

their was lots of trolling that happened. sadly the first role shuffling wasnt... well wasnt planned to be one. but all have their own cup of tea... next game will be better... we all know homestuck is a bad guy so need to save it for next game to show it...


----------



## Aries (Nov 20, 2011)

anyways tomorrow. sign ups will begin


----------



## Cocoa (Nov 20, 2011)

You hot beast.


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2012)

Seems Terrible to come back and necro such a fine thread... Oh well... Seems like theirs no games in this section. Guess it's safe to put my shot in the hat. To see if I can host the second game here... Best way to announce it in a old thread of yours...


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 3, 2012)

cr, i hate you


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 3, 2012)

do it cr. the time is ripe


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2012)

Seems like you missed me dear aiyanah Kun. No shame really. Platinum is doing a terrible job at being a dark hero so I've come back to save us from tyranny and rage

Edit: seems your exited for next game James?


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 3, 2012)

sure am. i have time on my hands and i'm gonna use it well


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 3, 2012)

CR.. you're back. 



This reminds me that I never replied to your last VM. >.>


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2012)

I see. Then this game will be quite something. Have had it planned for quite a while. And thanks rofl. Been a while. And no prob. Also you changed your name to waffles. Pretty catchy name


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 3, 2012)

ChaosReaper said:


> And thanks rofl. Been a while. And no prob. Also you changed your name to waffles. Pretty catchy name



No problem, CR. 
Yeah... I changed my name again. 
So, I hear you're hosting another game, eh.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 3, 2012)

autosign for next game blah blah you know the deal mang


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah Im going to try to finish this storyline. It needs a finale. Would be terrible to leave it in a cliffhanger. Especially since CR is the big bad of arc 2. And alright aiyanah I'll autosign you again. Unless I forget


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 3, 2012)

you'll forget just to troll me


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2012)

From tragedy to comedy my dear aiyanah. It's good to be king... Also for some reason this reminds me of a arc...


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 3, 2012)

so who will be mafia this time cr? me and VLD? or are we cult.

auto-sign, plz


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2012)

All in due time. This game was planned for quite some time. All I'll say is that their will be more then 2 mafia factions ATM


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2012)

Lolz classi CR


----------



## Awesome (Jan 3, 2012)

So the Troll king lives.


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2012)

trolling never dies young padawan... just rests before the lulz begins


----------

